# Mud Hair Wash=NO DC?



## AMAKA127 (Aug 19, 2011)

Around March of this year I stumbled upon Naptural85's mud hair wash video on youtube. She was ranting and raving about the Terressentials Organic Pure Earth hair wash (lavender garden). She claimed that she no longer needed to deep conditioner her hair as often as she did when using commercial shampoo's. I am all for trying new products, especially ones that claim to eliminating a step such as deep conditioning. So within the last six months, I switched to the Terressentials pure earth Lavender garden organic hair wash and I must say, she was 100% correct. This stuff has to be the best buy I have made as a natural. In addition to the hair wash not drying out my hair, it has detangling properties which eliminates several minutes of my hair wash routine. Although I didn't completely give up deep conditioning, the need for it is very minimal (light proteins or natural alternatives) 

The ingredients: Organic aloe vera juice, clay minerals, organic extract of organic linden flower, essential oils of organic true lavender and organic sweet orange, extracts of organic nettle, organic chamomile and organic shavegrass, essential oils of organic rose geranium, organic ylang ylang and organic clove bud.
**all USDA certified organic**

How I use the hair wash: In a spray bottle, I dilute two to three tablespoons of the organic hair wash in water and saturate the hair. I then proceed to massage my scalp and then detangle with a shower comb. Once detangled, I rinse the hair until the water runs clear.

This organic hair wash has had such a positive effect on my hair that I began exploring natural alternative to deep conditioners as well. As I researched, I came across CurlyNikki's post on at home deep conditioners. 

This post inspired me to try my own at home DC, which I call the banana smoothie. Couple great things about using an at home alternative: 1. SAVES MONEY 2. You know exactly whats going in your hair and 3. The benefits you'll gain from using natural products. 

Heres a link to my video on how I made the Banana smoothie: http://youtu.be/A1c_Sr2HP0U

Hope this helps!

here is the website for the hair wash any additional information: www.terressentials.com


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been watching her videos for a while and noticed this one recently, ACV and the Organic mud wash.  I have not had the nerve to try it though.

http://youtu.be/fXr8byRyutM


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 19, 2011)

you should def give it a try ... it took me three month to convince my sister but when she finally did her only regret was not trying it sooner


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 19, 2011)

I just ordered the product today so I will get a chance to see if it works for me..


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 19, 2011)

truly some great stuff!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2011)

I switched to this product 2 weeks ago and I haven't DCd as of yet. I actually went the full 7 days without adding any product to my hair after washing which is something I would have never done before. I do plan on continuing to DC but will probably use a natural yogurt conditioner 1x a month. I am very happy with this product. 

I am using the Left Coast Lemon though because it states on the website it is more moisturizing for those who have thick or more curly hair. Spoke to another LHCFer who had used the Lavender and she confirmed that the Left Lemon Coast was more moisturizing.

I dilute the shampoo 1 TBSP mud wash with 5 to 6 tsp of water. I usually need 2 TBSP to get through my SL hair.

I will check out your videos OP.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 20, 2011)

I started using this around November and have yet to dc afterwards. My hair feels amazing afterwards, never felt the need to dc. The lemon and sultry spice to me are far better than the lavender.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I switched to this product 2 weeks ago and I haven't DCd as of yet. I actually went the full 7 days without adding any product to my hair after washing which is something I would have never done before. I do plan on continuing to DC but will probably use a natural yogurt conditioner 1x a month. I am very happy with this product.
> 
> I am using the Left Coast Lemon though because it states on the website it is more moisturizing for those who have thick or more curly hair. Spoke to another LHCFer who had used the Lavender and she confirmed that the Left Lemon Coast was more moisturizing.
> 
> ...



I def have to try the left coast lemon next


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone buy it anywhere on the ground?  I've been eyeballing this for a while, but cant stomach the high shipping cost.  erplexed  I may have to bit the bullet if I cant find it locally...


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 20, 2011)

i have color treated my hair...so i won't be able to use it..darn it.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 20, 2011)

How does this compare to using plain bentonite/rhassoul clay?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 20, 2011)

Gosh, the prices are great but the shipping. :/ *sigh*
I wonder if the bentonite clay is used but then additional items are added? The ingredients listed look very good. Could one duplicate?


----------



## Embyra (Aug 20, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> How does this compare to using plain bentonite/rhassoul clay?



people that made it themselves said its the same which i imagine it is .......clay mixed with aloe juice and oils just pre-packaged


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 20, 2011)

^In that case...would it be more cost effective to make it yourself make it? Hm.


----------



## Embyra (Aug 20, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> ^In that case...would it be more cost effective to make it yourself make it? Hm.



yup i think making it yourself would be better there is nothing ''special'' in it that alot of us probably don't already use or cant easily buy imo


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2011)

I would love to have a recipe - at least clay to aloe juice ratio.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, co-signing on your review. I loooooooove the Terressential Mud wash.  It's literally transformed my hair.  I have low porosity hair that felt dry to the touch no matter what.  After only 3 uses of the TE mud wash my hair is now soft and moist several days post wash day.   Before using this wonderful product, I had to apply a moisturizer daily and needed to do a mid week co- wash to maintain my hair's moisture level and even then my hair always felt dry.  With the TE wash my twist outs are awesome, nicely defined and frizz free. Detangling is now a breeze. In fact, I lose less than 1/2  the shed/breakage hair  than I typically lose on wash day.  I'm at a loss for why this mud shampoo works so well for my hair. All I know it's making my natural hair journey such a joy. I'm spending less time fussing with my hair and have so much better results to show for it.  I get many compliments on my hair which I attribute to this mud wash. It definitely a holy grail product for me.  I agree with the OP about  using less deep conditioners. I DC because I want to not because I have to plus I have a ton of really good deep conditioners that I have to use up. When I do, I may move to monthly DCs rather than weekly which is what I do now.  All I can say if you have dry, natural hair that isn't responding to products and recommended techniques and you're frustrated with your hair, you need to give this mud wash a try.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am still searching for a good shampoo/cleanser for my hair. I may have to try this once I run out of what I am currently using. Hope they ship to Canada.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 21, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> i have color treated my hair...so i won't be able to use it..darn it.


 
Not true. Others on YT and nc.com that have color treated hair use it without any problems.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 21, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am still searching for a good shampoo/cleanser for my hair. I may have to try this once I run out of what I am currently using. Hope they ship to Canada.


Mandy4610. Let me say that the shipping costs to Canada from Terressentials in the US was insane. I paid $27 plus they added another $7 handling fee. I loved the mud wash so much I almost didn't mind -- almost...lol  I did some googling and thankfully have found a Canadian supplier, nothingnaughtynaturals.com who sells the Terressentials full line of products.  I haven't ordered from nothing naughty as yet but I did a mock purchase for about $60 and the shipping was about $12. Safe to say this is a much better option for us Canadians.  Although i love the lavender scent, I plan to put in a order soon with this store for the other scents.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 21, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Mandy4610. Let me say that the shipping costs to Canada from Terressentials in the US was insane. I paid $27 plus they added another $7 handling fee. I loved the mud wash so much I almost didn't mind -- almost...lol  I did some googling and thankfully have found a Canadian supplier, nothingnaughtynaturals.com who sells the Terressentials full line of products.  I haven't ordered from nothing naughty as yet but I did a mock purchase for about $60 and the shipping was about $12. Safe to say this is a much better option for us Canadians.  Although i love the lavender scent, I plan to put in a order soon with this store for the other scents.


hair4today, laws, that is expensive. Thank you so much for this information, Imma be checking out nothing naught for sure.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 21, 2011)

.....................


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 21, 2011)

Bump..any one close to the store care to make a haul purchase for some of us to reduce shipping cost?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone buy it anywhere on the ground? I've been eyeballing this for a while, but cant stomach the high shipping cost. erplexed I may have to bit the bullet if I cant find it locally...


 
The stores in MD so I'm not close enough. It would be nice if they branched out into some other stores.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> The stores in MD so I'm not close enough. It would be nice if they branched out into some other stores.



I emailed them to see if they were coming to Portland anytime soon. I believe there's a market for that here.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 21, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Does anyone buy it anywhere on the ground?  I've been eyeballing this for a while, but cant stomach the high shipping cost.  erplexed  I may have to bit the bullet if I cant find it locally...



heres a link to the stores that offer this product http://www.terressentials.com/stores.html


----------



## Sesi (Aug 21, 2011)

So...after you use the mudwash, do you add a conditioner? leave-in? do a rinse of some sort? i know naptural 85 doesn't use ANY conditioner whatsoever. what about you guys?


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> How does this compare to using plain bentonite/rhassoul clay?


 I've done both ... the bentonite clay mask was actually really good ... but I wasn't able to detangle my hair while the clay was on like I am with the terressential hair wash


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sesi said:


> So...after you use the mudwash, do you add a conditioner? leave-in? do a rinse of some sort? i know naptural 85 doesn't use ANY conditioner whatsoever. what about you guys?



Sometimes, I apply Kimmay Tubes leave in but there are time when I forget and my hair is still fine


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 21, 2011)

AMAKA127 said:


> heres a link to the stores that offer this product http://www.terressentials.com/stores.html



Thanks! I saw that after I posted yesterday.  No locations in my state.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 21, 2011)

AMAKA127 said:


> I've done both ... the bentonite clay mask was actually really good ... but I wasn't able to detangle my hair while the clay was on like I am with the terressential hair wash



I wonder if it would work if we diluted the clay with aloe juice...


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 21, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I wonder if it would work if we diluted the clay with aloe juice...



hmm ... I'm going to try it as well as incorporating some oils in also


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 21, 2011)

I will probably just try out a Mud shampoo bar.  I cannot justify spending $19.50 for the Terressentials Mud wash.

Bee Mine has a version as does Chagrin Valley.

Chagrin Valley - Mud & Clay shampoo bar, $7.25 for 6.2 to 7.2 ounces (average size 6.8 oz) 
http://www.chagrinvalleysoap.com/shambar.htm

Bee Mine bar $8 for 4 oz-4.5oz
http://www.beemineproducts.com/products/Bee-Mine-%2d-Purity-Rhassoul-Clay-Clarifying-Bar.html (out of stock)


----------



## danniegirl (Aug 22, 2011)

this girl Dawnyele on youtube  has a few videos  on the shampoos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8X0DgpuXS0


----------



## leona2025 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is this product only for naturals or coud a relalxed head benefit from using this?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 22, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I will probably just try out a Mud shampoo bar. I cannot justify spending $19.50 for the Terressentials Mud wash.
> 
> Bee Mine has a version as does Chagrin Valley.
> 
> ...


 

Henna Sooq has the shampoo bar and I tried it but I still used my Juicy leave in to get my hair moisturized afterwards.. Just use to using that or shea butter.. I did DC.. So I need to use the wash to see how they compare.. When I used the soap my hair had this almost squeeky clean feeling hard to explain.. My hair was easy to detangle.. I have gotten stuff b4 that was $18.00 right by itself without shipping.. So I just say I will give it a try and also they do offer trial size not just on the shipping for that..

I even used Naturalista Black Soap yesterday and it had that almost squeeky clean feeling almost when I touched my hair it wasn't like it was when I would co-wash just had a different feeling.. I think when I co-wash I can touch my hair its like a slick feeling if I touch my hair going towards the ends but with the shampoo bar it didn't have that feeling.. It's hard to explain but it wasn't hard either.. I guess it was more clean..

Also I thought I heard some ladies say they got their from whole foods.. Did Naptural85 say that on her video.. Not sure.. I checked the Earth Fare in my location and didn't see any not sure if I'm correct


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 22, 2011)

leona2025 said:


> Is this product only for naturals or coud a relalxed head benefit from using this?



I believe its a preferred product for naturals


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish Whole Foods had it. Anyhoo,I'm gonna order one of the smaller sizes when I take my braids down. I don't need it right now. This looks awesome though. I already know I wouldn't get the ratios and process right,so I'm just gonna save myself some money and let them do it.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 22, 2011)

I am also a Terressentials mud wash user. I did the 7 day detox although I have been using the Lavender Garden for months. faithVA  convinced me to do the detox and I'm so glad that I did because my hair is totally different than before. I have highly porous hair and none of my products were working to keep my hair from feeling dry. I also recommend the Left Coast Lemon because its more moisturizing then the Lavender Garden. I've used them both together and separate. I have less breakage, less shedding, a healthier scalp, and now I'm able to retain moisture. I now only do DC's when I feel like I need one but I probably don't need to DC because my hair feels really good afterwards. You also can use the mud wash as a DC. I usually apply it to my hair then add my heat cap and let it sit for 1 hr then rinse and my hair feels just like I did a deep conditioner. I don't have to use a leave-in any more either. I just use aloe/water in a spray bottle (for pH reasons 4.5) then I apply a shea/mango/cocoa butter mix. My hair finally air dries soft and before the mud wash my hair air dried crunchy. I've also seen some ladies on youtube who made their own version of the mud wash but they said the Terressentials mud wash is smoother and its easier to detangle then making your own . So IMO its worth paying for the shipping for a good product and it saves me money because now I'm not a product junkie anymore .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

Sesi said:


> So...after you use the mudwash, do you add a conditioner? leave-in? do a rinse of some sort? i know naptural 85 doesn't use ANY conditioner whatsoever. what about you guys?


 
So far no I haven't used a conditioner. I have just recently started using the product. 
My old regimen was: prepoo (to detangle), shampoo, DC, oil rinse, leave-in, air dry, moisturize, apply gel and twists.  I moisturized and sealed every day or every other day.

My new regimen is: 
For right now my new regimen is mudwash, air dry, apply AVG/oil mix and unpetroleum jelly to each section and twists.  I moisturize and seal every 3 to 4 days.

It's greatly reduce the steps in my regimen and the time to do my hair. I do plan on trying a DC 1x a month.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

I know that some ladies are on a budget and the price seems high, but consider that the mudwash eliminates a few products. If you are a product junkie  or you just like to use varies products than now it won't benefit you in that way. 

But now I can buy 1 bottle of mud wash which I can use for 2 to 3 months. I no longer need to buy conditioner, a leave in or a moisturizer. I am simplifying my product purchases to be mud wash, AVG, an oil, and wax which all last for months at a time. So for me over a year, there will be a tremendous cost savings even with the shipping. And not to include the saving in time. And I purchase several bottles of the mud wash at once so the shipping cost is split across several bottles. 

It's not for everybody but it is working for me.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 22, 2011)

tashboog said:


> I am also a Terressentials mud wash user. I did the 7 day detox although I have been using the Lavender Garden for months. faithVA convinced me to do the detox and I'm so glad that I did because my hair is totally different than before. I have highly porous hair and none of my products were working to keep my hair from feeling dry. I also recommend the Left Coast Lemon because its more moisturizing then the Lavender Garden. I've used them both together and separate. I have less breakage, less shedding, a healthier scalp, and now I'm able to retain moisture. I now only do DC's when I feel like I need one but I probably don't need to DC because my hair feels really good afterwards. You also can use the mud wash as a DC. I usually apply it to my hair then add my heat cap and let it sit for 1 hr then rinse and my hair feels just like I did a deep conditioner. I don't have to use a leave-in any more either. I just use aloe/water in a spray bottle (for pH reasons 4.5) then I apply a shea/mango/cocoa butter mix. My hair finally air dries soft and before the mud wash my hair air dried crunchy. I've also seen some ladies on youtube who made their own version of the mud wash but they said the Terressentials mud wash is smoother and its easier to detangle then making your own . So IMO its worth paying for the shipping for a good product and it saves me money because now I'm not a product junkie anymore .


 
The detox you did what exacty did you have to do? Wash your hair every 2-3 days. I think I might need to do that when I get mine.. I started to get the lemon wash but decided against it and got the lavendar


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

So u guys are saying that the mud wash gives you enough slip to detangle? Also for those that did why did u cut out your prepoo? 



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 22, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> So u guys are saying that the mud wash gives you enough slip to detangle? Also for those that did why did u cut out your prepoo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



That's what I'm wondering.  Also, if that's the case, how long is your hair?  

I can see that being possible with shorter hair, but once your hair reaches a certain length, the ends get old, etc and need more moisture (at least in my case).  

I know naptural85 only needs 'juices and berries' for her hair, but to me she's an outlier in that case.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 22, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> The detox you did what exacty did you have to do? Wash your hair every 2-3 days. I think I might need to do that when I get mine.. I started to get the lemon wash but decided against it and got the lavendar



I followed the directions with detoxing for 7 days. I'd wash my hair for the first 2 days 3 times back to back, then next 2 days 2 times back to back, then for the last 3 days I washed once each day. I only sealed with shea/mango mix then I wore my hair in a braid out or twist out or a banana clip bun. Now don't get me wrong, for me it was time consuming, but it was so worth it because my hair is now totally different than before the detox. My curls are even more defined since the detox. I wasn't sure if I was a 4a hair type, but since this detox I can definitely tell I'm a 4a because my curls are now ultra defined when its wet. I have also eliminated products with chemicals. I make my own shea butter mix, flax gel, and daily moisturizer. My hair feels better and it now retains moisture . However, I will be adding cones on my hair strands to protect my curl pattern when I flat iron my hair for length checks, but that's only twice a year. I more than likely will detox again after straightening my hair to get rid of the cones and chemicals .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> So u guys are saying that the mud wash gives you enough slip to detangle? Also for those that did why did u cut out your prepoo?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I wear my hair in mini twists. And I usually prepoo so I can get the mini twists out. There was no other way before  And I prepooed with AVG and oil because conditioners don't give my hair slip. With the mudwash I don't prepoo, but I also don't detangle. I put the mudwash on (its diluted with water), I pull it through my hair and work the twists out that way. After I rinse I can now finger detangle which is enough.

And there is no reason to prepoo because my hair isn't dry before I shampoo and the mudwash doesn't dry it out.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> That's what I'm wondering.  Also, if that's the case, how long is your hair?
> 
> I can see that being possible with shorter hair, but once your hair reaches a certain length, the ends get old, etc and need more moisture (at least in my case).
> 
> I know naptural85 only needs 'juices and berries' for her hair, but to me she's an outlier in that case.



My hair is almost APL all over and I can detangle my hair with ease with this mud wash. I personally could never detangle my hair in the shower. I use to detangle my hair after I deep conditioned. Now I pretty much do the same thing, by detangling after I let the mud wash sit on my hair for about an 1hr. The mud wash really melt away the tangles and I actually have been finger detangling because I really don't need a tool to detangle any more. However, I don't have really thick hair but its not super thin either. Maybe some one with thicker hair can chime in about there detangling experience.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> That's what I'm wondering. Also, if that's the case, how long is your hair?
> 
> I can see that being possible with shorter hair, but once your hair reaches a certain length, the ends get old, etc and need more moisture (at least in my case).
> 
> I know naptural85 only needs 'juices and berries' for her hair, but to me she's an outlier in that case.


 
My hair is between SL and APL. And I do understand what you mean about the ends. I have color on my ends so they are rebellious and I have 70 to 80% shrinkage so I don't let my hair dry without being up. I'm mostly 4B with some 4A. 

The one thing I learned from tashboog is that the detox is required, using the shampoo without the detox doesn't work the same. And that even though we think we are shampooing ingredients off of our hair, there is still a residual that is sitting there interacting with other things on our hair. 

Like I said before its not for everyone. But tashboog and I were really having an issue with overall dryness so for us it was worth the shot and it paid off.

We don't all have the same hair or in the same state. If what you are doing is working keep doing it. What we were doing wasn't working.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies for this review! I'm excited. After much thought I'm tranisitioning (hair & general health as well) & I will be using soley all-natural products. I can't wait to try this product out. I will report back as soon as I do. Thanks again...

ETA: How often do you think you could use this weekly? I guess what I'm asking is, could this be used in the place of a co-wash? TIA...


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

faithVA you take out your mini twist in the shower with the mud product? That sounds like a lot of time spent standing in the shower

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 22, 2011)

tashboog what do u use to make your daily moisturizer?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 22, 2011)

faithVA, tashboog  - Thanks for the clarification! I may try this before the turn of the season (fall into winter) to give my hair a moisture boost before the cold, dry months.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Thanks ladies for this review! I'm excited. After much thought I'm tranisitioning (hair & general health as well) & I will be using soley all-natural products. I can't wait to try this product out. I will report back as soon as I do. Thanks again...
> 
> ETA: How often do you think you could use this weekly? I guess what I'm asking is, could this be used in the place of a co-wash? TIA...


 
You could use this every day. It is that gentle and moisturizing. But you aren't going to want to because you will go through product too fast. You will probably look for a less expensive product to use on a daily basis if you still decided you wanted to cleanse daily. Or you could really, really, really dilute your mudwash to just roll it through the hair for something like that.


I have way too much hair to cowash so I usually won't wet my hair more than 1x a week.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

Just for the record for anyone reading in the future, if you aren't interested in doing the 7 day detox or you really like using a lot of different products in your hair, save your money. It would just be a waste of your time and money. The mud wash without the detox just doesn't give you the same results to justify the cost of the product. And using a lot of synthetics after it just reduces the effectiveness. Just my opinion.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @faithVA you take out your mini twist in the shower with the mud product? That sounds like a lot of time spent standing in the shower
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
  No way. I must have written it wrong. I take out my 2 strand twists, section my hair into 6 sections, run my hair under water to get it wet. Or if I'm lazy I just spray it with water in a spray bottle. I wet my hair first to use less product. I then sit somewhere and apply the mud wash to each section. As I apply it, I pull through my hair to loosen the rest of the hair and stretch it out. The coils that made up my twist don't come out by themselves or with water. 

I usually let it sit for an hour while I exercise or do something else just like I did when I DCd. I then rinse in sections, let it air dry and style it. Usually by the time I rinse the hair is mostly detangled. Since I wear my hair in twist, the rest of the detangles I can remove with my fingers while applying my AVG/oil mix and then sealing.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Just for the record for anyone reading in the future, if you aren't interested in doing the 7 day detox or you really like using a lot of different products in your hair, save your money. It would just be a waste of your time and money. The mud wash without the detox just doesn't give you the same results to justify the cost of the product. And using a lot of synthetics after it just reduces the effectiveness. Just my opinion.


faithVA, for me the 7 day detox wasn't necessary.  I used the TE mud shampoo similar to the way in which Naptural85 described it on her YouTube channel (as a weekly shampoo) and had instant success with it.  Like I said earlier my hair was literally transformed. Defined, moisturized, popping curls -- couldn't believe it was the same head of hair. It's that amazing.  Now I chose to go the non-detox route cause I  used only natural products (Qhemet, KBB, SSI, Oyin, Enso) prior to starting with the wash so really didn't need to remove any chemicals, cones, etc.  Also, I have fairly fine tresses and daily shampooing is way too much manipulation for my hair, this would have cause a ton of breakage  plus in checking out the reviews on youtube and naturally curly forum, many claimed to be getting great results without doing a detox. So I think some can forgo detoxing depending on their personal hair needs/history. For me it worked out well and even with the outrageous shipping costs, purchasing this mud wash was money well spent.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 23, 2011)

Now I'm going to have to figure out a good conditioner to mix with my Henna after I start doing the henna gloss so I won't get any conditioners with the cones in it.  I guess it will still be ok to do the wash and then add the henna gloss afterwards.. Haven't heard much talk about that.. 

I'm half and half my co-wash conditioner has cones and my gel that is the only thing that I can think of that  I use that is not all natural.. So not sure if I would need to do a 7 day detox or not but I plan to do a detox just not sure how many days.


----------



## ajoke (Aug 23, 2011)

Is anybody in Europe using this? The reviews are so amazing that I would love to try it, but the shipping :no::no: 

I guess I'll just have to wait until I go to the US again or until someone starts retailing in Europe.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 23, 2011)

I just ordered it today... Ordered the Lemon coast one... Hope this fixes my chronically dry 4Z hair.. So sick and tired of trying out products... DC'ing doesn't even seem to help me...


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered mine friday and got my notification saturday that it shipped so I should be receiving mine soon.. My hair is already clean but i might have to start using it soon as I get it..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @faithVA, for me the 7 day detox wasn't necessary. I used the TE mud shampoo similar to the way in which Naptural85 described it on her YouTube channel (as a weekly shampoo) and had instant success with it. Like I said earlier my hair was literally transformed. Defined, moisturized, popping curls -- couldn't believe it was the same head of hair. It's that amazing. Now I chose to go the non-detox route cause I used only natural products (Qhemet, KBB, SSI, Oyin, Enso) prior to starting with the wash so really didn't need to remove any chemicals, cones, etc. Also, I have fairly fine tresses and daily shampooing is way too much manipulation for my hair, this would have cause a ton of breakage plus in checking out the reviews on youtube and naturally curly forum, many claimed to be getting great results without doing a detox. So I think some can forgo detoxing depending on their personal hair needs/history. For me it worked out well and even with the outrageous shipping costs, purchasing this mud wash was money well spent.


 
Of course no blanket statements can be made, but I think for most the detox is necessary, even those who use natural products because many of those natural products still contain a lot of synthetic products or products processed in ways that aren't natural. And the only reason I felt so strongly about the detox, is because I talked to a person who also had good results with just using it as a shampoo but the results from the detox were even better and more exagerrated than they expected.

But it is why I stated it was my opinion.  With stating that though I expect the women on the board to take it for what its worth and make their own decision.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Of course no blanket statements can be made, but I think for most the detox is necessary, even those who use natural products because many of those natural products still contain a lot of synthetic products or products processed in ways that aren't natural. And the only reason I felt so strongly about the detox, is because I talked to a person who also had good results with just using it as a shampoo but the results from the detox were even better and more exagerrated than they expected.
> 
> But it is why I stated it was my opinion.  With stating that though I expect the women on the board to take it for what its worth and make their own decision.


Yup totally agree with you...everyone is gonna have a different experience just wanted to share my mine.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 23, 2011)

Received my Terresentials over the weekend.  I've done a total of 4 washes (on 2 separate days) and I'm personally done with my detox. 

Wash one was great, wash two better, and as part of my third wash of Day 1, I slept in the clay overnight.  The next morning my hair felt soft, I applied SM deep treatment masque a LI and wore a rabbit puff with super popping curls. The next morning as part of the daily washing detox that I was still trying to follow I washed again with the mud.  My hair felt overprocessed.  Yes, like _permed_ over processed.  Really elastic and soft buy also thinner and way less bulk.   I have heat trained/damaged sections in the front, and they were MUCH straighter than normal.  I was freaked out and after rinsing applied AOHSR to condition because my felt stripped, and thin.  This to me signaled I was done detoxing.  

Good news: because of the decreased bulk and increased silkiness (still very coarse of course), I was inspired to try a wash n go/lazy shingle which involved using AOHSR as and KCCC applied in sections and selected pieces smoothed, and it turned out beautiful (IMO).  My hair is back to its shrunken glory, but muy defined.

Moral of the story: follow the directions!  I didn't and it worked out ok, but I was really scared that I somehow inadvertently relaxed my hair or inflicted irreparable damage.

I'm thankful for Naptural85 and other YT's for putting me on the wash.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I was freaked out and after rinsing applied AOHSR to condition because my felt stripped, and thin. This to me signaled I was done detoxing.
> 
> Good news: because of the decreased bulk and increased silkiness (still very coarse of course), I was inspired to try a wash n go/lazy shingle which involved using AOHSR as and KCCC applied in sections and selected pieces smoothed, and it turned out beautiful (IMO). My hair is back to its shrunken glory, but muy defined.
> 
> Moral of the story: follow the directions! I didn't and it worked out ok, but I was really scared that I somehow inadvertently relaxed my hair or inflicted irreparable damage.


 
I would agree with following the directions. But you didn't damage your hair though. What I think gets lost in translation is that each progressive wash removes a layer of synthetic materials that may have stuck to your hair. So each wash will leave your hair feeling different until you get to the last layer which is your hair with no synthetics.

So the purpose of all the multiple washes back to back was to remove the layers in a quick fashion to get to your hair and then have you start from there. 

I emailed them and asked them when you knew the detox was done and the basic answer is the hair was soft, moisturized and it felt good to the touch. If it felt another way, it was probably an indicator that there were still products clinging to the hair.

My hair went through various transitions through the 7 days.  Some days worse than others.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I emailed them and asked them when you knew the detox was done and the basic answer is the hair was soft, moisturized and it felt good to the touch. If it felt another way, it was probably an indicator that there were still products clinging to the hair.
> 
> My hair went through various transitions through the 7 days.  Some days worse than others.



Hmmm, thanks.  Maybe I'll keep going.  I'm excited to wash/wet my hair again anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> Hmmm, thanks. Maybe I'll keep going. I'm excited to wash/wet my hair again anyway.


 
If you do decide to try it again, remember less is more. You don't need to sleep in the mud wash. And you may want to leave the Shea Moisture masque unto the end of the detox. Although SM is natural cetyl esters and ammonium salts are products in the masque. So you are rinsing off with the mud and then putting it back on with the Masque. Just something to think about.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh I'm never sleeping in it again.  Or if a do it'll be a quarterly sort of thing.  I did it to expedite the process.  

Maybe i will try to "real" detox process.  But the idea of going completely productless is frightening.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> Oh I'm never sleeping in it again. Or if a do it'll be a quarterly sort of thing. I did it to expedite the process.
> 
> Maybe i will try to "real" detox process. But the idea of going completely productless is frightening.


 
You can expedite the process but I think the recommendation was to leave it on for 1 hr. But be conscious of over compensating for a product before you have given it a try. I understand the fear of going productless. My hair was as dry as sand paper without product. Consider using the mudwash and a leave-in (as natural as possible). And if you then feel you need additional moisture then go from there.

But conditioning your hair after the mudwash, while doing the detox may give you a false read. Conditioners by nature are meant to add a coating to your hair, so you are going back and forth. The mudwash tries to remove the coating, the conditioner recoats, then mudwash again, then recoat with conditioner... 

You don't have to go productless. But try using just enough product to maintain moisture if you need it and to style if you need it. tashboog, i believe used flax gel and a shea butter mix. I used a mix of AVG and sunflower oil.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 23, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> tashboog what do u use to make your daily moisturizer?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



I make my mix with shea/mango/cocoa butter mix with oils that my hair likes, but now I'm following naptural85 everyday cream recipe without the coconut oil because my hair still doesn't like it. My last moisturizer was made with green tea, shea/mango/cocoa butter mix, evoo, jojoba oil, rosemary eo, WGO, sesame oil, tea tree oil, and lecithin to make the water/oil mix together. I only make small batches and the WGO over powers the whole smell of the moisturizer and make it stinky so if I decide to make another batch I will just use vitamin E as a preservative.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been contemplating ordering this for a while.  I've finally done it.  As my hair has gotten longer I've experienced so much more tangling.  If this can help then I'm with it.  Before when I would do the porosity test my hair would sink straight to the bottom.  Now it rides on top.  Something has to give.  If this works expect to see a whole bunch of stuff in the hair product exchange forum.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2011)

[USER=93837 said:
			
		

> Nayna[/USER];14078363]I've been contemplating ordering this for a while. I've finally done it. As my hair has gotten longer I've experienced so much more tangling. If this can help then I'm with it. Before when I would do the porosity test my hair would sink straight to the bottom. Now it rides on top. Something has to give. If this works expect to see a whole bunch of stuff in the hair product exchange forum.


 
Keep us up dated on how it works. My hair is SL so it isn't very long. I wash my hair loose. It gets some tangles but not many. 

They will see you the instructions but there is a lot more useful guidelines on their website if you are interested. I don't think they get read much.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok... For those of you that have had success with this (I know there are bits and pieces of this information) but can you respond to this post answering the following questions?

*What is your entire regimen? Please include techniques, conditioners (if any) etc..*

*Do you still DC? How often? Products? Have the products had any negative effects on the way your hair feels?*

*How often do you wash your hair?*

*How do you wear your hair weekly? Twist outs? Mini twists?*

*How do you maintain your hairstyle?*

*Any other tips for those of us that are about to jump onto this wagon?*


Thanks Ladies.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 23, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> So u guys are saying that the mud wash gives you enough slip to detangle? Also for those that did why did u cut out your prepoo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



This is a product that you won't believe until you try. I cut out the pre-poo simply because it's not necessary as well as DC or detangling... its literally an all in one product...


----------



## hair4today (Aug 24, 2011)

What is your entire regiment? Include any techniques, conditioners (if any), etc.

My hair: fine, low porosity, med density, 4b 
Regimen: Please keep in mind that I have not been a long time user like some of the other ladies. So far I have done 3 weekly washes and have had greatest results doing the following:

Due to having very fine hair that is breakage prone, I apply a mild protein DC (SSI Fortifying Masque or Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy) as a pre-poo. I steam the DC for 30 minutes. I do this because my hair is low porosity and this step infuses moisture and the strengthening properties of the DC into my fine strands. Rinse DC then I apply diluted mud wash ( 1 tbsp of TE Lavender wash with 1/2 oz of water) to my hair similar to how Naptural85 demonstrates in her YouTube video. The one difference is that I place the diluted wash in an applicator bottle. I squirt the mud wash on my scalp and massage in a circular motion. I then apply the mud wash to the hair strands in a downward motion which starts the removal of shed hairs. I hop in the shower and rinse thoroughly. The downward water stream removes the rest of shed hairs. No need to use a comb or brush to detangle. When I'm done rinsing I have beautiful, springy curls which are sooooo soft to touch.  I then apply my DB leave in, put hair in 6 flat twist and air dry. Next day I remove twists and wear my hair in a twist-out style which have unbelievable curl definition.  The hair stay moist for days and by mid week I mist with water, apply a light coat of camellia oil and re-twist.  That's it. The easiest hair care regiment I've done since becoming a natural.

Do you still DC? How often? Products? Have the products had any negative effects on the way your hair feels?Yes still DC  weekly for reasons explained above.  No negative effect on how my hair feels. My hair is strong but soft.

How often do you wash your hair? Once a week.

How do you wear your hair weekly? Twist outs? Mini twists? Chunky twist outs and banana clip buns.

How do you maintain your hairstyle? At night I do 4 loose jumbo twists and wear my satin cap. In the morning, remove twists, fluff and go. Midweek, I spritz with water, seal with camellia oil and flat twist again  To change things up and to protective style I may wear a bun for 1 or 2 days using a banana clip.

Any other tips for those of us that are about to jump onto this wagon?
This stuff is pricey especially when you factor in shipping so do dilute it and honestly a little goes a long way so don't feel the need to apply a ton like you would with conditioners. Also it's mud  so do rinse thoroughly to remove the residue. Finally experiment with the different types to see which one works best for your hair. I'm using Lavender but plan to try Cool Mint and West Coast Lemon next. Enjoy your hair!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

judy4all said:


> *What is your entire regimen? Please include techniques, conditioners (if any) etc..*
> 
> *Do you still DC? How often? Products? Have the products had any negative effects on the way your hair feels?*
> 
> ...


 
I am a new user of this product so I don't have the history to give you but will keep the thread updated.

My hair is natural 4b/4a, medium density SL which color treated ends that give me problems.   My hair is extremely dry and you can tell from my album that I have been working through crown issues with alopecia, dryness, burning and itching. I am also a heavy shedder and have consistent breakage on my ends.

I wear my hair in mini 2 strand twists for a week or two. I keep the twists in and rinse my hair under the faucet to get it wet I use 2 TBSP of mud wash to 5 or 6 tsp of water and apply the mud wash to each twist. I then put my hair into 6 sections and work through each section to detangle and remove the shed hairs. I then give myself a scalp massage with the mud. I put on a plastic cap and exercise and then rinse. Because it's diluted and it doesn't really dry on my hair it rinses for me very easy.

Previously I have twisted the hair, let it air dry and then the next day I apply AVG/oil mix and unpetroleum jelly and put into 2 strand twists. AFter 3 or 4 days I apply the AVG/water/oil mix and seal with unpetroleum jelly. 

I will change it up to apply the AVG/oil mix and unpetroleum jelly to damp hair and let it air dry. 

I do plan on DCing 1x a month with a homemade recipe. I have some AOHSR conditioner that I may use up. I didn't really like it but I may use i up. I haven't felt the need to DC as of yet. My hair feels soft, moisturized and it's not breaking. And it is maintaining moisture through the week.

Tips:
Read the FAQ on the website before you purchase.
Start with the Left Lemon Coast if you are natural, it is the most moisturizing based on their recommendations
Do the 7 day detox even if you don't think you need it.
Follow the directions and don't add steps, skip steps and overcompensate for the product. Let the product do its job so you can really see if it works for you.
Get the big bottle and dilute it.

I am happy with my hair and the changes I have seen. I wear my hair up 90% of the time. tashboog was using the mud wash as a shampoo months before she detoxed. And she noticed a big difference in her hair after the detox even though she had used the mud wash for a while. She wears her hair out often and can give more of a perspective on moisture retention and styling for those who wear their hair out.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> tashboog was using the mud wash as a shampoo months before she detoxed. And she noticed a big difference in her hair after the detox even though she had used the mud wash for a while. She wears her hair out often and can give more of a perspective on moisture retention and styling for those who wear their hair out.



*What is your entire regimen? Please include techniques, conditioners (if any) etc.. * I wash weekly with the TE mud wash. I use 3 tbsp of mud wash and I dilute it with 1 oz of distilled or filtered water in an applicator bottle. I put my hair in 4 sections then I wet each section with water then apply the diluted mud wash to my scalp then the hair strands then I loosely braid and move on to the other 3 sections. I then add a plastic cap and apply my heat therapy wrap for 1 hour then I rinse it out finger detangle in the shower and that's it. After I'm done washing I proceed to add my shea butter mix to my hair. If I plan on doing a twist out or braid out I will add flax gel first then seal with the shea butter mix. 

*Do you still DC? How often? Products? Have the products had any negative effects on the way your hair feels?* I DC twice a month. My hair needs protein so without a protein DC my hair breakage becomes out of control. In my protein DC I use an all natural egg, organic greek yogurt, organic condense milk, organic banana baby food, agave nectar, and my favorite oils. For my moisturizing DC its the same as the protein one without the protein products. My hair feels soft, strong, and good with my homemade DC's and no negative side effects. Also when I DC, I DC on dry hair first before I use the mud wash. After I rinse out the DC, then I proceed to use the mud wash (in the shower) and I only let it sit in my hair for a few minutes then I rinse it out then proceed to the moisturizing part of my regimen. Keep in mind this is only twice a month and the other weeks I use the mud wash as a deep conditioner when I apply the heat therapy wrap. To be honest I really don't think I need a moisturizing DC, just a protein one so I might start only DCing once a month .

*How often do you wash your hair? *Once a week

*How do you wear your hair weekly? Twist outs? Mini twists?* I wear my hair in a braid out or twist out on the weekends starting on Friday and I protective style Monday thru Thursday doing either a banana clip bun, french roll, french braid, or mini twist (depends on my mood).

*How do you maintain your hairstyle? *If I do a braid out or twist out, I add water and my every day shea mix to my hair then braid or twist with big sections a total of 6 braids or 6 twists then curl ends on small perm rods. I like using small perm rods because it gives my hair more put together uniform hair. Then I put on my silk scarf, pocket bonnet, and regular bonnet. Yes, I wear 3 head scarves on my head at nite but it keeps the moisture in my hair and makes it soft in the morning. 

*Any other tips for those of us that are about to jump onto this wagon?*
Be patient with the mud wash. Your hair is going to feel weird each day you detox, but don't stop and detox the whole 7 days. Try the Lemon coast first because it was more moisturizing than the Lavender Garden. I've used them both and I've used the Lavender for at least 6 months before I'd tried the Lemon coast and I like the lemon one better . At first I didn't think I needed to detox so I just used the wash weekly, but I was still having problems with keeping moisture in my hair and no matter what product I bought nothing seem to work to keep the moisture in my hair. After I detoxed, thanks to faithVA for convincing me to do so , my hair has transformed ! My hair didn't use to like coconut oil or aloe vera juice but since my detox both of these items makes my hair soft! I'm truly amazed with this product. Please try not to get fixated on the shipping price because in the long run you'll be saving money because you'll be eliminating products and extra steps from your routine .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];14082641]Then I put on my silk scarf, pocket bonnet, and regular bonnet. Yes, I wear 3 head scarves on my head at nite but it keeps the moisture in my hair and makes it soft in the morning.


 
What?   I didn't know this.   Girl you are serious.  I'm going to start calling you tashHairNinjaboog 

I know you aren't the only one that does this. I just didn't know.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What?   I didn't know this.   Girl you are serious.  I'm going to start calling you tashHairNinjaboog
> 
> I know you aren't the only one that does this. I just didn't know.



Yes ma'am I don't play about my my tresses ! Hey it works for me, but it may not work for others. I gotta do what I can to keep my hair looking FAB-U-LOUS !


----------



## JudithO (Aug 24, 2011)

The shipping price doesn't bother me much.. I really hope it works (I bought the 16 oz Lemon Coast) as it looks like it will last a while... I only really have 4 days to detox (Thursday night - Sunday)... I wear cornrows under wig as a PS during the week... I didnt think I needed the full 7 days as I only use natural products, but I'll have to figure out a way to do the 7 days detox.... I think about my hair so much nowadays it's not even safe. lol ..  Anything to get my mind off my hair is welcome.. Thanks guys.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

judy4all said:


> The shipping price doesn't bother me much.. I really hope it works (I bought the 16 oz Lemon Coast) as it looks like it will last a while... I only really have 4 days to detox (Thursday night - Sunday)... I wear cornrows under wig as a PS during the week... I didnt think I needed the full 7 days as I only use natural products, but I'll have to figure out a way to do the 7 days detox.... I think about my hair so much nowadays it's not even safe. lol .. Anything to get my mind off my hair is welcome.. Thanks guys.


 
You have a holiday weekend coming up... dang didn't check to see which country you were in 

If you know how to flat twist you can flat twist it for the remaining days and wear it under your wig. 

If you only use home made products then its good. If you are using a store bought natural product, 95% of them still have synthetics in them or synthetically created products in them. You will have some idea by the 4th day what's going on with your hair. The change is noticeable with each shampoo.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 24, 2011)

Alot of people mention that the Left Coast Lemon version is the most moisturizing version, however I'm allergic to the orange essential oil ingredient in that one, the Lavender & the Sultry Spice! It seems the only varieties that do NOT include the orange oil is the Fragrance-Free & the Cool Mint ... I think I recall Dawnyele on Youtube claiming the Cool Mint was her new fav due to the minty sensation & extra slip, but she seems to be the only one ...

By the way I purchased all of the samples a few months back and sure enough the Left Coast Lemon broke me out in small rashes  and I was scared to try the others

*Anyone else have LONGTERM success with the Fragrance-Free or Cool Mint?* They don't seem to be that popular but they would be the only ones I can actually use 

I'm also going to try to replicate the formula by making my own version: Bentonite Clay and/or Rhassoul Clay + Aloe Vera Juice + Herbal Extracts (Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm, etc) OR Herbal Tea (Marshmallow root, Flaxseed...anything with slip)

*Anyone have a homemade recipe that is comparable to Terressentials?*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> Alot of people mention that the Left Coast Lemon version is the most moisturizing version, however I'm allergic to the orange essential oil ingredient in that one, the Lavender & the Sultry Spice! It seems the only varieties that do NOT include the orange oil is the Fragrance-Free & the Cool Mint ... I think I recall Dawnyele on Youtube claiming the Cool Mint was her new fav due to the minty sensation & extra slip, but she seems to be the only one ...
> 
> By the way I purchased all of the samples a few months back and sure enough the Left Coast Lemon broke me out in small rashes  and I was scared to try the others
> 
> ...


 
We definitely don't want you to use something that will break you out.  There was a ytber that talked about how she stretched hers with the Bentonite Clay and some other things. Try looking her up and that might be just what you need.

And I know there is another thread around here for the clay users but not sure exactly which one that is.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 24, 2011)

So is there anyone who* still *DC's after this stuff??...does it double the effect?


----------



## Sesi (Aug 24, 2011)

So just to reiterate: with this stuff, there is no need for rinse-out conditioners?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

Sesi said:


> So just to reiterate: with this stuff, there is no need for rinse-out conditioners?


 
From my own personal experience, from the people ytbers I have watched that did the detox and from the few people I personally know that have done the detox, there is no need to use a rinse out conditioner. 

My hair is as soft and more moisturized after using the mud-wash as it was when I left the DC on for 3 hours and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes.

I am sure that you could continue to use a conditioner if you wanted. But since I have a chance to reduce my regimen time I am doing so. And once I saw the effects of removing the synthetics from my hair I am very reluctant to put anything else with synthetics on my hair. 

If you do the detox you will know whether you want to use a conditioner. The results will be very clear to you.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 24, 2011)

Good info here!

I have tried the Lemon and LOVE IT!!!!
My hair is soft, bouncy, and curly!

I have also tried my own version and
it did not disappoint either!
Same softness, bounce and curl-popping!

I am in love with either one
and will use only this product
for cleansing.

I also have hit pay-dirt!
There is a local business where I can 
purchase Terressentials!
Wooo-Hooo!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

[USER=15856 said:
			
		

> AKA-Tude[/USER];14085941]
> I also have hit pay-dirt!
> There is a local business where I can
> purchase Terressentials!
> Wooo-Hooo!!!


 
Oh just come in here and rub it in why don't you. 

Maybe by the time I finish with this current bottle, maybe they will have it in more stores.   Can always hope.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Oh just come in here and rub it in why don't you.
> 
> Maybe by the time I finish with this current bottle, maybe they will have it in more stores.   Can always hope.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You have a holiday weekend coming up... dang didn't check to see which country you were in
> 
> If you know how to flat twist you can flat twist it for the remaining days and wear it under your wig.
> 
> If you only use home made products then its good. If you are using a store bought natural product, 95% of them still have synthetics in them or synthetically created products in them. You will have some idea by the 4th day what's going on with your hair. The change is noticeable with each shampoo.



  Girl I can never keep track of holidays... I find out about holidays  the Friday before usually.. The part of my brain that stores holidays is  still stuck in Nigeria... 

For real tho.. I'm kinda nervous about trying this because for the first time  since I went natural I think I've found a regimen that actual works for my  dry 4c hair (I have to moisturize every other day still but I'm  happy).... I just hope I get better results than i'm getting now (I  can't imagine my hair soft and full of moisture.. lol ) 

On another note... I usually wash my hair in cornrows (I dilute shampoo and pour over), DC in cornrows, allow the cornrows air dry 70%, then I take out each individual cornrow, finger detangle, seal and redo it weekly. 

*How do I incorporate the mud wash into this regimen? Does this mean I have to take out my cornrows before I wash (I'd rather not)? Has anybody used this with braids? *


----------



## Aicer (Aug 24, 2011)

AKA-Tude said:


> Good info here!
> 
> I have tried the Lemon and LOVE IT!!!!
> My hair is soft, bouncy, and curly!
> ...




AKA-Tude What exactly did you use for your own version?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

[USER=298908 said:
			
		

> judy4all[/USER];14086803] Girl I can never keep track of holidays... I find out about holidays the Friday before usually.. The part of my brain that stores holidays is still stuck in Nigeria...
> 
> For real tho.. I'm kinda nervous about trying this because for the first time since I went natural I think I've found a regimen that actual works for my dry 4c hair (I have to moisturize every other day still but I'm happy).... I just hope I get better results than i'm getting now (I can't imagine my hair soft and full of moisture.. lol )
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I know holidays for other planets  And I would willingly celebrate them all if I could get away with it.

If you are nervous and you already have a regimen that you are happy with then perhaps you should stay with that until you are ready to change it up. Or just get the sample size and try that. Then when you are really ready to detox then get a regular bottle.

Perhaps someone else that really dilutes it can tell you about the cornrows. Because the mudwash is for your hair as well as for your scalp I don't know if trying to do a detox with the braids would be effective. The mudwash should be pulled across your strands and that can't happen in cornrows. Even diluted, its a mud and if you can't get to your hair it may take a while to get it out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 24, 2011)

Terressentials Organic Hair Wash ingredients lists

For the mixologists in the house


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been doing monthly clay treatments for a couple of years now...a true staple!!! Even when I change my regimen, I keep the clay. It has been apart of my "Hair Spa Day"!  It makes my hair fell smooth and my curls pop!  I reeeeaally like rhassoul clay. I mix it with coconut milk, horsetail and marshmallow teas! I've been eyeing the Terressentail for a while.  So this thread has inspired me to do weekly clay washes and I'm even thinking of trying the Left Lemon Coast.  If I do I will post a comparison!


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 24, 2011)

AKA-Tude said:


> Good info here!
> 
> I have tried the Lemon and LOVE IT!!!!
> My hair is soft, bouncy, and curly!
> ...


 


DesignerCurls said:


> I have been doing monthly clay treatments for a couple of years now...a true staple!!! Even when I change my regimen, I keep the clay. It has been apart of my "Hair Spa Day"! It makes my hair fell smooth and my curls pop!  *I reeeeaally like rhassoul clay. I mix it with coconut milk, horsetail and marshmallow teas!* I've been eyeing the Terressentail for a while. So this thread has inspired me to do weekly clay washes and I'm even thinking of trying the Left Lemon Coast. If I do I will post a comparison!


 
AKA-Tude & DesignerCurls

*Would yall mind sharing your recipes ... measurements?*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know about measurements, but it is apparently the Linden flower extract that give the product it's slip. I plan to try a mix of Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay, aloe vera juice, and Linden Flower extract. There are some essential oil blends that that contain a mix of some of the other extracts/essential oils used. I will try mixing up just the three main ingredients first, and see how it turns out.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 25, 2011)

NappyRina the measurements depend on the length of your hair. But for hair that's between SL & APL, I used 4 tbsp of rhassoul clay, 2 tbsp of coconut milk & my horsetail & marshmallow teas are already mixed together so I use about 6-7 tbsp of the tea.  I make my mix the consistency of cake batter. That consistency has enough slip for me.  

I got this idea a couple of years ago from the Anita Grant website.  There are a couple of other recipes on her website too. https://anitagrant.com/index.php?pa...24&category_id=4&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=41

HTH 
HGH...grow&retain!


----------



## hair4today (Aug 25, 2011)

"* I then add a plastic cap and apply my heat therapy wrap for 1 hour*."
 for the above tashboog.
What a great idea. I have a heat therapy wrap and never thought to DC with the mud in this way. Definitely going try this step next wash day.  If it works, then I will alternate protein DCs and mud DCs every other week.

This is why I love LHCF, ladies helping ladies to improve their techniques for growing healthy, happy hair.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Girl, I know holidays for other planets  And I would willingly celebrate them all if I could get away with it.
> 
> If you are nervous and you already have a regimen that you are happy with then perhaps you should stay with that until you are ready to change it up. Or just get the sample size and try that. Then when you are really ready to detox then get a regular bottle.
> 
> Perhaps someone else that really dilutes it can tell you about the cornrows. Because the mudwash is for your hair as well as for your scalp I don't know if trying to do a detox with the braids would be effective. The mudwash should be pulled across your strands and that can't happen in cornrows. Even diluted, its a mud and if you can't get to your hair it may take a while to get it out.



lol @ holiday for other planets.... 

That's what I was nervous about.. I don't think it would work without me taking out my cornrows...... I'll have to figure something out. Will keep you guys posted.. If it works much better than my current regimen, I'll ditch my regimen in a heartbeat... lol..


----------



## tashboog (Aug 25, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> So is there anyone who* still *DC's after this stuff??...does it double the effect?


I don't DC after the mud wash anymore, but if I do DC, I do it on dry hair first then rinse it out, and then use the mud wash. I don't think it doubles the effect because I have tried it both ways on dry hair, and after the mud wash. IMO, I like it better on dry hair, but now I only do DC's when my hair needs protein. I use the mud wash as a deep conditioner by using a heat cap for 1 hr. After doing this, my hair feels like I did a moisturizing deep conditioner treatment .


----------



## hair4today (Aug 25, 2011)

co-signing on the above. I have applied the DC both before and after the mud wash and much prefer when the mud wash is the final step in the process rather than doing the DC last because I got better curl definition.  When I DC post mud shampoo, although there was no difference in the softness and moisture level of my hair, I saw a bit more frizz with my twist-outs.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my product today and I already have it in my hair and so far so good.. I am doing the detox.. I am on my third wash and I have the mud sitting in my hair now with a cap over it.. Not sure if I will do 3 washes tomorrow or not I might just do 2 and maybe the other days do 1 or just leave it at 3 days.. My hair I can finger detangle and it looks moisturized.. Test will be when my hair dries.  Here is a pic or my hair after wash 3..


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Subscribing....Fighting my innner PJ.


----------



## sikora (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my products yesterday and did day 1 of the detox last night. I did all 3 washes and didn't add any additional products after. I wear clip in extensions as a protective style, so I simply twisted my real hair, let it dry overnight and wore my clip ins over that this morning. 

Based on the way my hair feels now, I doubt I'll need the full 7 days for the detox. My hair feels soft and although I didn't add any product to it after rinsing it's not parched. Some areas held on to more moisture than others, yet the dry areas aren't super dry to the point that I fear my hair will break off if I touch it.

ETA: Initially I was mad at the shipping cost, but I ordered during the day on Monday and it was delivered to my building before noon on Wednesday.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you tashboog and hair4today !


----------



## hair4today (Aug 25, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I got my product today and I already have it in my hair and so far so good.. I am doing the detox.. I am on my third wash and I have the mud sitting in my hair now with a cap over it.. Not sure if I will do 3 washes tomorrow or not I might just do 2 and maybe the other days do 1 or just leave it at 3 days.. My hair I can finger detangle and it looks moisturized.. Test will be when my hair dries.  Here is a pic or my hair after wash 3..


Wow love your curls LadyMacgyver, your hair looks so shiny and defined. Is this your normal curl pattern when your hair is wet?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 25, 2011)

sikora said:


> I got my products yesterday and did day 1 of the detox last night. I did all 3 washes and didn't add any additional products after. I wear clip in extensions as a protective style, so I simply twisted my real hair, let it dry overnight and wore my clip ins over that this morning.
> 
> Based on the way my hair feels now, I doubt I'll need the full 7 days for the detox. My hair feels soft and although I didn't add any product to it after rinsing it's not parched. Some areas held on to more moisture than others, yet the dry areas aren't super dry to the point that I fear my hair will break off if I touch it.
> 
> ETA: Initially I was mad at the shipping cost, but I ordered during the day on Monday and it was delivered to my building before noon on Wednesday.


 

You got yours quicker than I got mine.. I did end up putting some product on my hair afterwards.. But I read everything b4 I put it on my hair and the products that I thought was natural was not.. Like Enso they have all sort of stuff in their products.. Glad I have an order of Naturalista Cosmetics and Claudies products coming to me soon.. I will order from Qhemets to add to my natural stash..


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi ladies! I've been lurking & was very tempted to buy this but decide to do some youtube research first.  Anyway, long story short, I found a recipe, slightly modified it, have it on my hair right now & I think it might be a winner.  Anyway, heres the recipe:

1/3 cup bentonite clay
1 tsp peppermint oil
1 tsp rosemary oil
2 tsp olive oil
2 tsp coconut oil (or oil of your choice)
1 cup aloe vera juice
I mixed all the liquids first then wisked in the bentonite clay until smooth.
So far so good. Applied easily & instantly detangled my hair.
I'm going to follow terressentials detox plan & report back. HTH!


----------



## JudithO (Aug 25, 2011)

Ooooh now I can't wait to get mine... For those of y'all detoxing now.. Please keep us posted daily...


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 25, 2011)

So nice to read this thread! 

I am so inlove with this stuff! Since I have been using it I have noticed shiny silky hair much like I did when I henna'ed. Hair holds moisture longer, don't need to moisturize daily like I did before. 

I still use a conditioner afterwards just because my hair feels ten times better. I'm down to using this, CJ smoothing lotion(leave in), Qhemet Olive and Honey Balm(seal) and Qhemet AOHC(ends as needed). If I decide to DC CJ Deep Fix is what I use. And that's basically it.

Pretty soon I am going to start using henna again(the only thing that gives strength to my hair), should be interesting to see how this works.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

I really think I want this but I'm trying not to b a pj. my bottle of my staple shampoo is almost full. Sigh. How much did yall pay with shipping?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2011)

[USER said:
			
		

> transitioning[/USER]?;14095037]I really think I want this but I'm trying not to b a pj. my bottle of my staple shampoo is almost full. Sigh. How much did yall pay with shipping?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I feel you on this. I have a 1/2 bottle of the large Elasta QP Soy Oyl shampoo and I had just bought my mom a bottle of the Elasta Moisturizing shampoo. And I was loving the Soy Oyl shampoo. But its now sitting in my give away box. So I understand how you feel. 

1 bottle with shipping, I'm assuming your in the US, its going to be almost $30. It's not cheap...no way to pretend. If you're a mixologist you can try some of the recipes they are sharing.


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 25, 2011)

faithVA wow $30? I have to think about this lol. I think I need to find all natural products to use on my hair so I dont defeat the purpose. What do u mositurize with? 

I find that mixing is just as expensive as buying the product out right. I only have 3 oils and s curl lol. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> @faithVA wow $30? I have to think about this lol. I think I need to find all natural products to use on my hair so I dont defeat the purpose. What do u mositurize with?
> 
> I find that mixing is just as expensive as buying the product out right. I only have 3 oils and s curl lol.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I bought 2 bottles last time so it came to $25. So on my next purchase I will buy 3 bottles to bring the average down. 

I only moisturize 1x a week now with AVG mixed with an oil. I was moisturizing 1x to 2x a day. I have some left over conditioner that I may dilute to use it up.  I haven't bought anything else. 

Definitely take your time. When you are ready you will know. I have been progressively moving towards a simpler regimen and less and less products. So when I saw it, I knew I was ready. I've reduced my shampoo day from 6+ hours to 2. So for me its a no brainer.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 26, 2011)

Shipping- 
Up to $8: $6.95
 $8 to $25: $8.75
$25 to $45: $9.25
$45 to $60: $9.75
Over $60: $11.95

Each 8oz bottle costs $10.75, 16oz costs $20.50.

I usually end up paying $9.25 for shipping due to getting multiple bottles. They do last a long time, so it's not like I'm paying this amount often.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2011)

[USER=43901 said:
			
		

> HennaRo[/USER];14095247]Shipping-
> Up to $8: $6.95
> $8 to $25: $8.75
> $25 to $45: $9.25
> ...


 
How long does 1 bottle last you? How often do you shampoo? And do you dilute it and how much?

I've just started so I think a bottle will last me at least 2 months but not sure if it will last me 3. I saw naptural85 use hers and she barely puts any on so I know it last her quite a while. I'm still heavy handed.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> How long does 1 bottle last you? How often do you shampoo? And do you dilute it and how much?
> 
> I've just started so I think a bottle will last me at least 2 months but not sure if it will last me 3. I saw naptural85 use hers and she barely puts any on so I know it last her quite a while. I'm still heavy handed.


 
When I first started in November I was using it weekly, that 8oz bottle lasted 3 months....I did dilute it. I used it exactly like she did in her first tutorial video. Didn't shampoo at all.

Now I use it maybe twice a month. I have it diluted in an applicator bottle...I just squirt and mix with water. Shampoo maybe once every couple of months. One 8oz bottle lasts about 5 months maybe less(not 100% sure) plus I have a 16oz I have yet to touch. So I'm more than good lol.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, just finished first day of detox with my modified recipe. Hair feels great so far. Much less shrinkage and way less hair loss/shedding with detangling (I'm post partum).  I'm excited! This is all g the hair I lost after 3 washes!


----------



## hair4today (Aug 26, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> So nice to read this thread!
> 
> I am so inlove with this stuff! Since I have been using it I have noticed shiny silky hair much like I did when I henna'ed. Hair holds moisture longer, don't need to moisturize daily like I did before.
> 
> ...


HennaRo so glad you're commenting on this board.  Before deciding to buy the TE mud wash, I did a lot of research and your detailed reviews over at NaturallyCurly were very helpful in motivating me to try this product.  So glad I did and many thanks to naturals like you and Naptural85 for sharing your experiences with this most excellent product.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 26, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Ok, just finished first day of detox with my modified recipe. Hair feels great so far. Much less shrinkage and way less hair loss/shedding with detangling (I'm post partum).  I'm excited! This is all g the hair I lost after 3 washes!View attachment 122941


I know isn't it amazing.  One of the many reasons why I'm completely sold on this product. I'm retaining so much more hair on wash day than I did before and since retention is key to longer hair, I'm hopeful I'll reach my goal of APL hair by the end of the year.


----------



## sikora (Aug 26, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> You got yours quicker than I got mine.. I did end up putting some product on my hair afterwards.. But I read everything b4 I put it on my hair and the products that I thought was natural was not.. Like Enso they have all sort of stuff in their products.. Glad I have an order of Naturalista Cosmetics and Claudies products coming to me soon.. I will order from Qhemets to add to my natural stash..



I have Enso's leave in conditioner and I decided against using it because some of the ingredients sound too "chemically." I'm going to go back to using Chicoro's leave in and my usual shea butter mix & flaxseed gel.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 26, 2011)

hair4today said:


> I know isn't it amazing.  One of the many reasons why I'm completely sold on this product. I'm retaining so much more hair on wash day than I did before and since retention is key to longer hair, I'm hopeful I'll reach my goal of APL hair by the end of the year.



I'm aiming for full apl, if not bsl. I'm apl everywhere except the front but just barely.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 26, 2011)

Aicer-

3 heaping spoonfuls of clay
enough aloe vera juice to make a paste/pudding
a few drops of lavender
a tblsp of avocado oil
mix until smooth (or as smooth as you can get it)

part hair in sections and smooth all over
leave in btwn 10-15 minutes
get in shower & rinse rinse rinse

I shake my hair in the shower to get rid of excess water
and VOILE'! Soft hair, sizzling curls!

I use my Qhemet BRBC and put in 2-strand twist
AFTER my hair air dries a bit.

LOVE IT!!!

HTH


ETA:  
I didn't have to use as much clay as I did,
but that was my 1st time mixing it.
I did use it on my 4-head as well.
It helped my itchy spot in my hairline
and my 4-head looks really good!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 26, 2011)

sikora said:


> I have Enso's leave in conditioner and I decided against using it because some of the ingredients sound too &quot;chemically.&quot; I'm going to go back to using Chicoro's leave in and my usual shea butter mix & flaxseed gel.


 
See that is exactly what I was thinking do you know I was on that computer late last night looking up those ingredients.. lol  Oh well I guess I have to bite the bullet on that even their hair butter got chemically sounding ingredients.. Propene glycol so that is going in my to give away box.. I think I will stick with shea moisture and Just natural skin care has great products but their prices are a little expensive.. They have this anti humidity pomade I want to try so bad.. Aveda anti humidity pomade is 2oz for $20 but they have their anit humidity pomade for $26 8oz.. All the reviews on their site is good but I am researching it to see what I can find out about it...


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 26, 2011)

AKA-Tude said:


> @Aicer-
> 
> 3 heaping spoonfuls of clay
> enough aloe vera juice to make a paste/pudding
> ...


 
I have 2 bags of rhaussoul clay in my stash so if I run low of my TerrEssentials I now what to do now
I jsut saw on the bottle that its benznite clay I guess using Rhaussoul clay should be ok


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 26, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @HennaRo so glad you're commenting on this board. Before deciding to buy the TE mud wash, I did a lot of research and your detailed reviews over at NaturallyCurly were very helpful in motivating me to try this product. So glad I did and many thanks to naturals like you and Naptural85 for sharing your experiences with this most excellent product.


 
hair4today

So glad you found that helpful, completely forgot about that thread! There is another up now with much more favorable reviews lol.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures of hair today after using home made terressentials first day detox. Only coconut oil & flax seed gel in hair.


----------



## hair4today (Aug 26, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> Pictures of hair today after using home made terressentials first day detox. Only coconut oil & flax seed gel in hair.
> View attachment 122943View attachment 122945


Looks very blingy ecadnacmc. How does this result compare to previous washes? Are you pleased with how it turned out? Also, can you share your recipe for your flax gel? I currently use the Enso gel for my slicking my edges. I do like it but thinking I should try using a gel that is completely natural now that i've decided that the TE mud wash will be a mainstay in my regimen.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you all for your input/experience with this!! i purchased the TE lavendar scent a few months ago. i did not dilute it nor did i put it in an applicator bottle. it was very messy because i was so heavy handed. i did like the way it made my hair very smooth and shiny but i didn't have time to do the 7 day detox.  i only used it that day and it has been sitting in my stash. i just didn't know how to place it in a regimen i am still trying to build and perfect. 

i have low porosity, SL, fine yet very dense, cottony-kinky hair. 

i am going to give this a try again and do the full 7 day detox labor day weekend. 

to sum it all up on the detox~you use this very frequently the 1st few days then you reduce the usage. you don't use any other products after it has dried. after you have completed the 7 day detox, you can use this as a weekly/biweekly wash or DC and use NATURAL products for moisture...do i have the concept right? am i missing anything


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 26, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Looks very blingy ecadnacmc. How does this result compare to previous washes? Are you pleased with how it turned out? Also, can you share your recipe for your flax gel? I currently use the Enso gel for my slicking my edges. I do like it but thinking I should try using a gel that is completely natural now that i've decided that the TE mud wash will be a mainstay in my regimen.



My hair is soft & detangled with out a DC. I always DC unless I'm co- washing so I'm ecstatic! It's now the end of the day & my hair still feels soft & moisturized. 
I used naptural85 recipe for flax seed gel:

1/4 cup whole flax seeds
1 cup water
Boil & stir consistently until desired consistency. 
Pour this through a  strainer into a container(she poured into a stocking but this was too cumbersome). Make sure to press seeds against strainer to express all the gel.
Add a splash of tea tree oil as a preservative.
Refrigerate and use as needed.

HTH!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 26, 2011)

to sum it all up on the detox~you use this very frequently the 1st few days then you reduce the usage. you don't use any other products after it has dried. after you have completed the 7 day detox, you can use this as a weekly/biweekly wash or DC and use NATURAL products for moisture...do i have the concept right? am i missing anything[/QUOTE]

Actually it's not that bad. You actually just wash your hair several times @ 1 time for 7 days. 
They say do all the washes in 1 shower. I just got in & out to save water & so that I could see what I was doing.



Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 26, 2011)

So with this detox thing, are you washing and putting nothing in after? Or do you wash and then put the mmud wash on next? No one has explained this...

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 26, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> So with this detox thing, are you washing and putting nothing in after? Or do you wash and then put the mmud wash on next? No one has explained this...
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
@virtuenow

*Here is the link to the Terressentials FAQ section where they go in detail about their product, the detox, etc:*

*http://www.terressentials.com/hairhelp.html*

*Here's where they discuss the detox & reasons for doing it:*

****************

*4. "How is your hair wash different from other products and how will it change my hair?"*
Our Hair Wash is a pure, totally natural, clay-based product blended with soothing organic herbals and beautiful, stimulating organic essential oils. It contains no synthetic petrochemicals, synthetic protein or petrochemical polymer plastics, oleochemical surfactants/detergents, or oleochemical emulsifying wax emollients ("vegetable wax," cetyl alcohol, stearates, fatty acids, etc.) to leave a residue on the hair or scalp. As the Hair Wash contains no soaps or foaming agents, there will be no lather at all. The unique mud comes from extensive mountain deposits in Africa and has been used sustainably by humans for centuries to cleanse the hair and body, and is used by top spas and environmentally-conscious individuals worldwide. The clay cleans in a very different manner from conventional shampoo detergents and soaps, forming a colloidal suspension that pulls the excess oils and pollutants from your hair. The Hair Wash works well in either hard or soft water. It can be used by women, men and children over two. (Note: For children between two and five years of age we recommend only *Fragrance-free* Hair Wash, with adult supervision as the Hair Wash formulas containing essential oils may be too stimulating for children under five. For children over six months and under two, we recommend our Baby Wash or our Fragrance-free Gentle Gel followed with a second rinse of a dilute organic vinegar and water rinse - see number five below.) When the Hair Wash carries the excess oils and impurities from your hair down the drain, no chemical detergents, preservatives, foam boosters, synthetic fragrances, or other pollutants go with it to foul our drinking water.

It is highly likely that your current shampoo, conditioner, hairspray or other styling product contains some type of petrochemical polymer - a PVP vinyl, acrylate, silicone, carbomer, or hydrolyzed synthetic protein (soy, wheat, oat) polymer - all of which add a coating to the hair to make damaged hair appear undamaged. These plastic polymers also glue broken hairs together. Since polymers are difficult to remove with a gentle clay cleanser, it usually takes several washings to completely remove these gummy, oily residues from the hair. As these materials are being removed from the hair, hair may feel stiff, sticky or dry. It may even be a bit more difficult to comb out, especially if it's long. This is because some of the coating agents that you're trying to remove also act as detanglers. Until your hair is fully detoxed, allow a bit of extra time for washing and combing. Be patient and treat it with a little extra care - a simple wooden comb or natural-bristle wood brush will help. During detox you may notice a few more hairs in your hairbrush as the polymer glues are removed - this is normal.

Because the majority of synthetic detergents are designed to have anti-static properties, when you stop using detergent shampoos you may experience some static electricity in the first few weeks. The static problem can be addressed by switching to wood brushes with natural (or wooden) bristles and wooden combs instead of plastic ones. It will also help to avoid static-causing situations such as blow-drying your hair and wearing synthetic fiber (petrochemical plastics - nylon, polyester, acrylic, etc.) clothing. All of these transitional inconveniences will gradually disappear as you continue to use the mud Hair Wash. In the detox phase, you might use a spritz of high-quality spring or sparkling water or an apple cider vinegar/water rinse after washing with the mud Hair Wash to help minimize static buildup. 

RELAX! Though many people experience none of these problems, everyone is different and everyone has a different "hair history." Above all, it is very important for you to follow the "Detox Protocol" exactly (see below). *Do not use any other shampoos, conditioners or styling products as they are not compatible with the mud cleanser and will add plastics back to your hair, taking you right back where you started*.


*5. "Is there any way I can speed up the time it takes to complete the detox period?"*
For the small group of people who have extremely porous hair with an excessive buildup of polymers or sebum, or those folks who may periodically produce excessive sebum or who have an itchy scalp due to hormonal fluctuations, an additional detox step may be helpful in the beginning of the detox, or once or twice a month, as needed. To help remove these gums or oils, use our Lavender Garden, Spice or Mint Body Wash (those with very curly or kinky hair should try our Fragrance-free Gentle Gel instead for extra moisturizing) for 1-3 days before using the mud. The procedure is simply to wash the hair with the Body Wash and rinse well with lots of plain water (repeat, if desired). Immediately after rinsing with plain water, you *must* apply a dilute vinegar and water rinse to the hair as a "conditioner." Be sure to massage your final rinse choice well into the hair and scalp to remove precipitated minerals deposited on your hair from your castile Body Wash and the tap water. The Body Wash and dilute vinegar rinse is used by some people for their daily hair cleansing needs on a regular basis.

For the vinegar/water rinse, use 1 part organic vinegar to 2 parts water (apple cider or white or rice), or up to a 1 part vinegar 1 part water mixture depending on your preference. Use about one cup of the mixture for short hair, more for longer hair. This rinse used periodically can help to remove impurities and calm static, too.

Another tip to help speed up the "detox" process is to leave the mud on the hair for 30-60 minutes as a mud mask for the hair and then rinse it well. "Baking" the mud mask while sitting in the sun for 15-20 minutes can increase the absorption of the mud.

*10. "What is the detox protocol?"*
(Please refer to #5 for a way to speed up the time it takes to accomplish this detoxification.)




Refer to the outline below for the seven day Detox Protocol. To start, wet your hair, massage 1-2 tablespoons of "mud" into the hair and scalp for two to four minutes then rinse well. If your hair is longer than chin length, you may need to use more to coat the hair. Try rubbing the mud and hair between the palms of the hands for even coating. 

*Day 1: Three washes, as outlined above* (one after the other, leaving the mud on the hair for several minutes before rinsing after the third wash). This is all in the same bath/shower - it's not necessary to take three separate showers!
*Day 2: Three washes*
*Day 3: Two washes*
*Day 4: Two washes*
*Days 5-7+: One wash*
Repeat this entire "detox protocol", days one through seven above, one to two times or as required, to remove synthetic polymer coating agents from the hair. 

*Tip #1* - Remember that the longer the mud is in contact with the hair and scalp the more oil, gum and dirt it can absorb and remove. Also, the more frequently you can wash your hair in the first few weeks, the more quickly you'll finish your "detox".

*Tip #2* - For very thick, frizzy, kinky hair or hair with "locks," you can dilute the mud to a thinner consistency for easier application, but do NOT add water to the Hair Wash bottle!
Please understand that the protocol outlined above is the *average* length of time for natural, *non*-chemically processed hair of short to medium length. The longer, thicker or the more chemically-processed/damaged the hair is, the longer the time it will take to completely "detox" it. Remember that however long it takes, it will be worth it. 
******************
*Hope this helps!*

*ETA: So for the "official" detox period you would just use the mud wash & nothing else (no shampoo, no conditioner, no nothing) ... then for regular use, most people use only all-natural products (mostly homemade) as conditioner or moisturizer as needed, however many also use commercial conditioners & moisturizers as well (as long as they don't contain silicones or other "heavily coating" ingredients) with success.... from what I've read/seen it depends on the person.*


----------



## hair4today (Aug 26, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> So with this detox thing, are you washing and putting nothing in after? Or do you wash and then put the mmud wash on next? No one has explained this...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


The mud wash is a shampoo alternative that can be used to detox also.  The detox process is explained in great detail on the Terressentials site.  Once detox is completed, you can use the mud wash as you would shampoo to cleanse your hair.  Many are finding that because of its moisturizing and detangling properties that other wash day steps (pre-poo, lengthy detangling, oil rinsing, co-washes, moisture/deep conditioning) can be eliminated thus shortening the wash day significantly. Post wash, depending on the moisture requirement of your hair, you can choose to apply a leave-in and styler of your choice or not.  The company's recommendation is that you use leave-in or styling products that are 100% natural because these work synergistically with the mud shampoo.  Based on my experience this is not necessary as I'm seeing great results either way.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 26, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> to sum it all up on the detox~you use this very frequently the 1st few days then you reduce the usage. you don't use any other products after it has dried. after you have completed the 7 day detox, you can use this as a weekly/biweekly wash or DC and use NATURAL products for moisture...do i have the concept right? am i missing anything


 
The first two days I washed 3 times in the shower, the other 2 days I applied it, detangled and left it on for an hour and the last day I steamed with it for 30 minutes. I did that because I read this from the site and tried it.."Another tip to help speed up the "detox" process is to leave the mud on the hair for 30-60 minutes as a mud mask for the hair and then rinse it well. "Baking" the mud mask while sitting in the sun for 15-20 minutes can increase the absorption of the mud."

As far as how often to use it, that's up to you. I'm using it bi weekly, some do monthly or weekly(I did weekly in the beginning).

virtuenow 

Start with wet dirty hair, apply mud wash to scalp and some throughout the length of your hair. Detangle if you can and twist. When you finish your entire head rinse off completely. While rinsing you can do the 2nd and third wash(that's how I did it). 

Since I don't follow directions I used a conditioner(tresemme naturals) to make my hair feel normal(not a necessary step though). Afterwards some put oil and let dry or use some sort of twisting butter. I used a leave in(oyin hair dew) and sealed with burnt sugar. My hair was thrilled. 

Now the directions obviously does not go with what I just typed but it has worked perfectly fine for me.

After watching Naps newest video I tried using AVC first, rinsing then applying the mud wash. Works very well-I will continue to do it that way.

I hope all that made sense


----------



## werenumber2 (Aug 27, 2011)

So does it mean that you're never allowed to allowed stylers (gels, cream with hold, etc.) again?


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 27, 2011)

werenumber2 said:


> So does it mean that you're never allowed to allowed stylers (gels, cream with hold, etc.) again?


 
You're supposed to use all natural products for best results.  But I've only completed two days of detox thus far and my hair is way easier to detangle and I notice that I need much less product.  The flax seed gel did nothing for my hair before the detox, now offers great hold. I'm using way less oil to seal and my hair still feels moisturized.  I'm definitely fighting HIH disease


----------



## hair4today (Aug 27, 2011)

werenumber2 said:


> So does it mean that you're never allowed to allowed stylers (gels, cream with hold, etc.) again?


Terressentials advocates a natural approach to hair care so they recommend natural oils and stylers to compliment usage of their mud shampoo. Some follow TE's recommendations as outlined and some do not.  What appears to be consistent for most users of the mud wash regardless of use of natural vs non-natural moisturizers, stylers, conditioners, etc is that just by incorporating the TE wash in their regimen many are seeing an improvement in the condition of their hair -- from dry, frizzy, hard to detangle hair requiring constant moisturizing  -- to easily detangled, soft, defined curls needing less moisture.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, I'm finna order this ****!

After the detox and for moisturization, I think I may use AVJ (ph of 4-4.5), distilled water and glycerin and seal with my 100% organic palm butter (vegetable shortening) and see how my hair does without a real "conditioner"...what do you think of this?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I am doing it wrong then because during the detox which I am still on I did use a little leave in but now I am seeing that I shouldn't use anything until the end of the detox but I haven't used anything bad for my hair either everything has been natural.. Today is day 3 for me and I won't use anything for the rest of the days


----------



## AMAKA127 (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for commenting on this post .... I myself actually never did the detox but after reading the the responds in this post, I started and it really makes a HUGE difference... I had a serious dry patch in the crown area of my head and day by day I notice the area is actually able to retain moisture. I'm sure by the end of the detox the issue will be gone. I highly encourage everyone to try this product out because it will def simplify your natural hair reggie ... Good luck to everyone and please let me know if you enjoy this product as much as i do


----------



## tashboog (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey ladies ! I just wanted to inform you that faithVA wanted to respond to some of your questions but she is still locked out of the forum. She can view the post but can't respond to any post or private messages. Admin is suppose to be fixing the problem soon. I'm sure soon as she has permission again she will answer your questions about the mud wash .


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 27, 2011)

is lemon the favorite of most everyone?


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 27, 2011)

Off topic but sorta not, since using the mud wash and completing the detox period, have anyone notice certain areas that may have been a slow growth area or wirey/prone to breakage have changed for the better??


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 27, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Wow love your curls @LadyMacgyver, your hair looks so shiny and defined. Is this your normal curl pattern when your hair is wet?


 

hair4today 

I could have sworn I answered you on this.. I didn't want u to think I didn't want to answer you but I went back thru the thread and did not see where I answered u.  Yea this is my normal curl patten when wet its just a little less defined.  Its more defined with product.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 27, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> @hair4today
> 
> I could have sworn I answered you on this.. I didn't want u to think I didn't want to answer you but I went back thru the thread and did not see where I answered u. Yea this is my normal curl patten when wet its just a little less defined. Its more defined with product.


 

What is your curl patten?


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 28, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> What is your curl patten?


 
It's more like spiral and corkscrews in the back area.. That front part is usually the hardest part to get a curl pattern but with that Terressential I actually see a curls more.. The front part I usually see more waves.. When I do put product on it and detangle my ends are more spiral that ever then.. I thought about doing a hairstyle where I would plait my hair and leave the ends out since they are so curly but not sure how it would turn out..


----------



## hair4today (Aug 28, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Off topic but sorta not, since using the mud wash and completing the detox period, have anyone notice certain areas that may have been a slow growth area or wirey/prone to breakage have changed for the better??


McQuay30, I did not detox so can't speak to that part of your question.  Perhaps tashboog or faithVA can when her access is restored.  What I can say is that since switching to the TE mud wash as my shampoo, I have noticed that the ball size of the hairs I use to lose post wash (both shed and broken) has decreased significantly-- from approx. 1 inch in diameter to about 1/3 inch in diameter. I have very fine hair that is prone to breakage so I'm hoping this will translate into better retention/growth.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 28, 2011)

I've done clay washes in the past...before I lost my path but i'm back on grind and have an easy Mud Mix to  share:

2 TSP of Amla (powder)
2 TSP of Rhassoul (powder)
1 capfull of Grapeseed oil
1/2 tsp of Coconut oil
Aloe Vera Juice...just enough to mix into a non drippy paste.

You can substitute whatever nourishing oils you want. This was enough for my (now) SL hair.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Aug 28, 2011)

I love this stuff. My favorite is the Cool Mint. My hair feels like buttery velvet. My hair feels and looks amazing. I didn't do the detox because I didn't think I needed to. I don't use products with synthetic ingredients or petrolatum/mineral oil products. I only use water based products and products with all natural ingredients. I don't get product buildup because my wash my hair regularly. I'm good . Anyway, this mud wash is amazing. Honestly, I don't think I can make a knock off that comes close to this. I've used bentonite clay plenty of times, different ratios with different ingredients and never has any clay treatment made my hair feel the way this mud wash does. Never has any shampoo or conditioner for the matter. I still prepoo and DC with my curl rehab, but seriously I don't _need_ to and that is impressive.

Another thing I've noticed with my hair since using the mud wash is that my hair looks darker. I have black hair, never colored it (I've henna'd in the past but since my BC that hair is no longer on my head) and my hair just looks darker. 

I know the shipping of this stuff is kind of high, but they have samples and if you buy two you can get the $6 shipping. Just to try it out I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 28, 2011)

CocoT said:


> I love this stuff. My favorite is the Cool Mint. My hair feels like buttery velvet. My hair feels and looks amazing. I didn't do the detox because I didn't think I needed to. I don't use products with synthetic ingredients or petrolatum/mineral oil products. I only use water based products and products with all natural ingredients. I don't get product buildup because my wash my hair regularly. I'm good . Anyway, this mud wash is amazing. Honestly, I don't think I can make a knock off that comes close to this. I've used bentonite clay plenty of times, different ratios with different ingredients and never has any clay treatment made my hair feel the way this mud wash does. Never has any shampoo or conditioner for the matter. I still prepoo and DC with my curl rehab, but seriously I don't _need_ to and that is impressive.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed with my hair since using the mud wash is that my hair looks darker. I have black hair, never colored it (I've henna'd in the past but since my BC that hair is no longer on my head) and my hair just looks darker.
> 
> I know the shipping of this stuff is kind of high, but they have samples and if you buy two you can get the $6 shipping. Just to try it out I don't think it would hurt.


 
@CocoT

It's good to see someone else using the Cool Mint w/ success  since that one & the Fragrance-Free would be the only ones I could use due to allergic reactions to the Orange Oil used in the other versions ...

It's also interesting that you mentioned using homemade mixes and none of them were as good as the Mud Wash....

*How often do you use the mud wash per week? *
*Do you dilute the Mud Wash? If so, how? *
*Do you pre-poo & DC after every wash? *
*What do you use as a leave-in/moisturizer and/or sealant afterwards if any? *


----------



## CrueltyFree (Aug 28, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> @CocoT
> 
> It's good to see someone else using the Cool Mint w/ success  since that one & the Fragrance-Free would be the only ones I could use due to allergic reactions to the Orange Oil used in the other versions ...
> 
> ...



 I've tried all the flavors, except for the unscented, and the cool mint is just scrumptuous  Works wonders for my hair and scalp. 

*How often do you use the mud wash per week? *
I typically like to wash my hair twice a week because of my scalp issues but this last week I washed only once because I've been busy with school starting. I may try to keep my washing down to once a week because of time. My scalp has been behaving so I think I can push it.

*Do you dilute the Mud Wash? If so, how? *
I don't dilute.

*Do you pre-poo & DC after every wash? *
Yes I pre-poo before and DC after every wash. I do it mainly because of force of habit. I probably don't need to but if it ain't broke I'm not fixing it. I did experiment a couple times by foregoing doing the pre-poo and without a DC and my hair felt fine. I  just washed and used my regular leave in and moisturizer to style. I like the way my hair feels when I DC and pre-poo though so I'll continue to do it. 

*What do you use as a leave-in/moisturizer and/or sealant afterwards if any? *
I only use leave in on wash day and my leave in is Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. My primary moisturizer (that I use on wash day) is QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream. To refresh my hair I'll either use my AOHC (no sealant), Oyin Hair Dew (sealed with burnt sugar pomade or just plain ol castor oil), or Komaza Care Califia moisturizing cream (I rarely reach for that these days though).


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 28, 2011)

TR must be incredible because I have completed 3 days of detox using my home made mix & my hair feels awesome!  I don't need a comb to detangle, my hair is soft & moisturized, & my curls are defined.  About to use my mix again.  On detox day #4.  Plan on doing full 7 days.  Will report back.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Off topic but sorta not, since using the mud wash and completing the detox period, have anyone notice certain areas that may have been a slow growth area or wirey/prone to breakage have changed for the better??


 
I haven't been using it long enough to report back on this. Naptural85 says that it changed that crown patch that she had that was dry, brittle, etc. I have that same patch.  The mudwash makes it softer and easier to detangle but like I said its too early to tell whether it is changing or not. In the past I have had serious issues with my crown burning and being sensitive. With the short time I have been using it, it does not burn.

I will be keeping track of this area and taking pictures over the next 4 months.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 28, 2011)

Day 1 of Detox... 

Washed 3 times, left the last wash for about 5 minutes before I rinsed out like the instructions.. It really cleans the hair. Hair felt stripped after I was done but it was detangling very easily. I put a lil shea butter mix (included hemp seed oil) on each section before I braided in section... stripped feeling immediately disappeared a soon as the butter touched my hair and the hair is softer than I've ever felt it... While the mud was in my hair, my curl was a lil more defined. Liking it so far... hair is half way dried, and is still extremely soft... This is definitely a keeper for me...

My only fear is that my hair sheds very easily especially the front... I'm afraid that I'll lose most of my really soft hair... lol.. washing my hair everyday over the next 7 days... Almost feel like spacing my detox to every week instead of every day to save the breakage.. what do you guys think?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Day 1 of Detox...
> 
> Washed 3 times, left the last wash for about 5 minutes before I rinsed out like the instructions.. It really cleans the hair. Hair felt stripped after I was done but it was detangling very easily. I put a lil shea butter mix (included hemp seed oil) on each section before I braided in section... stripped feeling immediately disappeared a soon as the butter touched my hair and the hair is softer than I've ever felt it... While the mud was in my hair, my curl was a lil more defined. Liking it so far... hair is half way dried, and is still extremely soft... This is definitely a keeper for me...
> 
> My only fear is that my hair sheds very easily especially the front... I'm afraid that I'll lose most of my really soft hair... lol.. washing my hair everyday over the next 7 days... Almost feel like spacing my detox to every week instead of every day to save the breakage.. what do you guys think?


 
If you spread it out, its not a detox, its a mud wash. Others on the thread have done this. I think you will have different results but others have done that.

My hair sheds a lot too. But it didn't shed heavy each day. The shedding decreased each day until the last wash where I had very little.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks faithVA .... I'll do the detox again tomorrow to see how much shedding I have... I trust you guys to at least look out for my hair .. lol... so I'll follow advice and keep going. Thanks guys.


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 29, 2011)

CocoT mint is my favorite too, well compared with lavendar.
Im getting 16oz lemon and mint next order.

Post detox, still loving the mud. It reduces hair loss during the wash and 
decreased hair loss/breakage = increased retention. 

*How often do you use the mud wash per week? *
1-2 times. I'm trying to decrease overall manipulation though and wear 1 style for the week..

*Do you dilute the Mud Wash? If so, how? *
Yes ~1tbsp(1/2oz) to 2 oz water. So a 1:4 ratio.  This also gives 16 washes per bottle. Something I've been doing lately is take this amount a splitting it in half, placing the diluted portion on my scalp with a nozzle bottle, and taking the other half and applying straight to my tresses in sections.  Still experimenting though


*Do you pre-poo & DC after every wash? *
No every, but majority.  I also either pre-poo or dc. Though normally dc. I dc weekly though. 

*What do you use as a leave-in/moisturizer and/or sealant afterwards if any? *
Everything I would before.  AOHSR, giovanni DLI or SAS, SM DT masque, Oyin Hair Dew or Honey Hemp (both new).


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 29, 2011)

After yesterday wash and detox my roots are nice and smooth but my ends are a little busy so this wash today I will focus on my ends more which I thought that was what I was doing.. I went and ordered another bottle of the lemon this time around.. I think to start off I was a little heavy handed but I stop that quick..


----------



## hair4today (Aug 29, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Day 1 of Detox...
> 
> Washed 3 times, left the last wash for about 5 minutes before I rinsed out like the instructions.. It really cleans the hair. Hair felt stripped after I was done but it was detangling very easily. I put a lil shea butter mix (included hemp seed oil) on each section before I braided in section... stripped feeling immediately disappeared a soon as the butter touched my hair and the hair is softer than I've ever felt it... While the mud was in my hair, my curl was a lil more defined. Liking it so far... hair is half way dried, and is still extremely soft... This is definitely a keeper for me...
> 
> ...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Aug 29, 2011)

They should give lhcf a discount. faithVA will you do the honors?


----------



## Wanderland (Aug 29, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> They should give lhcf a discount. faithVA will you do the honors?



They should.  They should also cut Napturl85 a check.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 29, 2011)

so i did my hair wash with the lavender on saturday..i don't have enough mud to do a hair detox as planned so i will have to re-order...i plan on getting the left coast lemon 1st then the cool mint to do a comparison between the 3 washes. i did it the 'naptural way' with the ACV first. my hair felt great. there was alot of curl definition, my hair was 'silkier' (which i thought could never happen)...i applied some KCKT, twisted my hair up, and it was good. sunday my hair was dry maybe the KCKT is not the product... i know i need to do a detox and i know it will take a few weeks for my hair to "settle" in~ so as soon as i get my left coast i will keep you all updated.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 29, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> They should. *They should also cut Napturl85 a check*.


 
i agree


----------



## D.N.A. (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been eyeing product for a while and I am SO tempted to try this out. The thought of having to dc less often is very appealing to me. Thing is, I just bought a huge thing of Giovanni shampoo and conditioner. So, I won't purchase this for now, but when I use those products up... oh, it's on!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, I'm so excited I had to post pics! My hair, after detox day#4 using my home made TR, with absolutely no products!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 29, 2011)

ecadnacmc beautiful!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> They should give lhcf a discount. @faithVA will you do the honors?


 
I will see what I can do. Not promising anything since I've never done this before.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow this sounds interesting...I might plan on doing the hour drive to pick some up but I might try the homemade version first to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 29, 2011)

theNaturalWonders, Thanks!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 29, 2011)

ecadnacmc

Those curls are poppin and I see the auburn color poppin thru.. Very Pretty


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 29, 2011)

Argh....giving in! Going to try the lemon.


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, two stores right in my area. I'm gonna check this out.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I haven't been using it long enough to report back on this. Naptural85 says that it changed that crown patch that she had that was dry, brittle, etc. I have that same patch. The mudwash makes it softer and easier to detangle but like I said its too early to tell whether it is changing or not. In the past I have had serious issues with my crown burning and being sensitive. With the short time I have been using it, it does not burn.
> 
> I will be keeping track of this area and taking pictures over the next 4 months.


 

Have you noticed a change in your growth rate, such as it was 1/4 to 1/3 or 1/2 in this area? Sorry to press the issue, but I am transitioning and ready to cut the rest of the relaxed ends except for this short, dry, brittle patch of crown hair that is having the WORST TIME grown out..... Anywho.... I guess I need to be patience.....


----------



## ecadnacmc (Aug 29, 2011)

LadyMacgyver, thanks! I henna too.  Plan on doing hennindigo for the first time after I finish detox. I hope it goes well.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Have you noticed a change in your growth rate, such as it was 1/4 to 1/3 or 1/2 in this area? Sorry to press the issue, but I am transitioning and ready to cut the rest of the relaxed ends except for this short, dry, brittle patch of crown hair that is having the WORST TIME grown out..... Anywho.... I guess I need to be patience.....


 
Sorry McQuay30, no miracles occuring on this head yet. I am expecting to retain easier but I haven't really been expecting to have a faster growth rate. But even if I did have some new amazing growth I would need more months to prove it. 

I have colored ends, so I am cutting my hair as fast as its growing in. 

Just be as patient as you can. I understand where you are coming from I want to get rid of my ends too. But I know I will regret the shorter length.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Sorry @McQuay30, no miracles occuring on this head yet. I am expecting to retain easier but I haven't really been expecting to have a faster growth rate. But even if I did have some new amazing growth I would need more months to prove it.
> 
> I have colored ends, so I am cutting my hair as fast as its growing in.
> 
> Just be as patient as you can. I understand where you are coming from I want to get rid of my ends too. But I know I will regret the shorter length.


 


OOOO alright, I will be patience but  I am still going to get it even though I have relaxed ends, my hair can't feel any weirder than using JBCO Shampoo which I LOVVVVVVVEEEE.....


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 29, 2011)

I bet as soon as I order, the next post will be "I got us a discount!" lol.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok guys... 

Day 2 of detox... Hair felt better... Not as stripped as yesterday.. Again a slight rub of my shea butter mix + hemp seed oil... Hair felt super soft... 

During the day today.. hair felt really good.. really moisturized. Officially, this is a keeper... I'm glad to say bye to commercial shampoo's and conditioners... been waiting for the day.. lol..

I decided to stop doing the detox... It's 1:08am and I just finished washing n braiding up my hair... I don't have time for this... + my hair really likes to be left alone and this manipulation is really much for me. Will put my hair in minitwists later today and wash every other week with the mud wash. 

For those of you who know my hair texture (look @ my fotki n youtube), y'all know I'm like a 4z... lol... I didnt expect to see a curl pattern appear, however during the wash I actually saw curls.. lol.. I was quite proud... lol... 

I took pictures to show you guys how flat my cuticles lay after I braided it up.. This is a miracle for me... my braids are usually very fuzzy.. Enjoy!'

http://public.fotki.com/judy4all/terresentials-hair-/#media


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 30, 2011)

Do not sleep on Terressentials hair wash - wow. I actually ordered mine right before I saw this thread, after seeing it on naptural85's channel. (She could tell me to put bird poop in my hair and I'd probably do it  - but I digress.) 

Let me preface by saying that I'm not a PJ, nor am I trying to encourage PJism, and I don't often jump on bandwagons or give rave product reviews on lhcf. So when I say this is a great product, it worked REALLY GREAT in my hair! 

I washed with it tonight (just a regular wash, not the 'wash 2-3 times to detox your hair' wash - who has time for that??) and wow, it got my hair 1) clean, 2) detangled!!! which shampoo never does, and 3) smelling nice.

I followed up by combing through my regular conditioner (Shea Moisture Restorative) and leaving for 10-15 minutes as usual, then my regular leave in (Shea Moisture Restorative mixed with aloe juice + jojoba oil), sealed the ends with vaseline, and made large twists. MY HAIR THROUGHOUT THE PROCESS WAS SUPER SOFT, SMOOTH, AND EASY TO DETANGLE. Like never before, really. 

The only other product that's had this immediate and noticeable an effect on the condition of my hair has been henna. I have a feeling this hair wash will be a regular staple. I'm so happy I found it, b/c I was getting so frustrated with not finding a shampoo that I liked!

Also, I know shipping is pricey, but if it helps, it's the same price to ship 2 bottles as it is to ship 1. 

HHG!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 30, 2011)

i am sending out positive energy so we can get that discount!! faithVA i am praying that it works in our favor


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2011)

[USER=13148 said:
			
		

> song_of_serenity[/USER];14124263]I bet as soon as I order, the next post will be "I got us a discount!" lol.


 
We should know something by the end of the week.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2011)

[USER=324781 said:
			
		

> theNaturalWonders[/USER];14126709]i am sending out positive energy so we can get that discount!! @faithVA i am praying that it works in our favor


 
Well up your positive energy and get a crew. I know I should be optimistic but um, not feeling it.  But I posted the question to them. So we will see what comes back.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 31, 2011)

I was trying to wait on a discount but I went ahead & ordered 2day. I got the lemon. 

Sent from my DROID PRO using DROID PRO


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 31, 2011)

sooooo I gave in and purchased the left coast lemon #gasp# I am way too anxious~however I am still optimistic we can get a discount. When that happens I will be purchasing the 16oz. Now I just need to see which wash I like the best


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered the 16 oz of Left Coast Lemon on Monday and shipped on Wednesday..... I am transitioning with about 3 inches of new growth I hope to detox over the weekend and hope to eliminate a lot of different products or steps in my hair care routine.....


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

Keep us posted ladies on how it goes. I haven't heard anything yet back from the company. It did take them about 2 or 3 days to get back to me when i had my last question.

McQuay30, hopefully you will find you need less products and/or that the products you use work better.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Aug 31, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I ordered the 16 oz of Left Coast Lemon on Monday and shipped on Wednesday..... I am transitioning with about 3 inches of new growth I hope to detox over the weekend and hope to eliminate a lot of different products or steps in my hair care routine.....


 
I thought only naturals could use this not sure..


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I thought only naturals could use this not sure..


 
Well she is transitioning so its probably a good time to start. I don't think it would have an adverse affect on the relaxed hair. But it will be interesting to find out from McQuay30 how it does work on both types of hair.


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ericajoy,
are you texturized and using the product or are you natural. i thought the product was just for natural haired folks. Please advise and if you are texturized, how often do you do it? Thanks.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 1, 2011)

deborah11,McQuay30The website says that TR can be used for chemically processed hair.  They list instructions on the faq's page.  The link is listed earlier in this stream.


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 1, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> deborah11,McQuay30The website says that TR can be used for chemically processed hair.  They list instructions on the faq's page.  The link is listed earlier in this stream.



Yes, but I sm wondering how the product actually performs on chemically treated hair?


----------



## HennaRo (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a woman on NC who has texlaxed hair. She uses it and loves it. I believe she will be using it either biweekly or monthly.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladies, the way I figure it is I have tried the JBCO shampoo "which leaves the hair feeling weird like and I love" so I guess it can't be that bad... Anyway I hope with it removing the toxins or buildup and thus help my crown began to grown like the rest of my hair and stop being so dry and brittle and the quicker I can get it to grow-out the quicker I can cut the rest of these relaxed ends.  And if it works out great it will greatly reduce my time spent cleansing and conditioning my hair and cost less.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello. I am not natural, however I can attest to the clay/mud/dirt thing. When I went to the dead sea I threw the mud in my hair and sat in mud for an hour. When I rinsed out my hair, it felt like I had just rinsed conditioner out.

It's been almost a year since my Israel trip, but I still have one pack of dead sea mud left. I'm almost scared to use it... it was *that *good.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was reading the FAQ page and I am thinking about trying the "quick detox" process which basically putting the mud and let it sit longer as in 30 to 60 minutes.  Have anyone left it on the hair for that long?? If so what was the results?


----------



## HennaRo (Sep 1, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I was reading the FAQ page and I am thinking about trying the "quick detox" process which basically putting the mud and let it sit longer as in 30 to 60 minutes. Have anyone left it on the hair for that long?? If so what was the results?


 
Yep. I have a friend from nc who left it on for 7hrs. The longest for me I think was 3hrs. I don't think it made that much of a difference because I did it at the end of the detox cycle but it's worth a try.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2011)

[USER=104981 said:
			
		

> McQuay30[/USER];14143677]I was reading the FAQ page and I am thinking about trying the "quick detox" process which basically putting the mud and let it sit longer as in 30 to 60 minutes. *Have anyone left it on the hair for that long?? If so what was the results?*


 
I did leave it on longer but I did it as part of the 7 day detxo so don't have any separate findings for you. for me it seemed the daily back to back washes helped more than keeping it on longer but there is no way for me to measure that.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 1, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> Yep. I have a friend from nc who left it on for 7hrs. The longest for me I think was 3hrs. I don't think it made that much of a difference because I did it at the end of the detox cycle but it's worth a try.


 

Cool... I will try it in the beginning. I hope to receive it Sat, so Sat for 1 hour and depend on how it feels, I may do Sun 1 or 2 hours, Mon 1 to 2 hours and then finish off on the day 4 of the 7 dy detox.


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 1, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I was reading the FAQ page and I am thinking about trying the "quick detox" process which basically putting the mud and let it sit longer as in 30 to 60 minutes. * Have anyone left it on the hair for that long?? If so what was the results*?



During the first day of my detox I left it in overnight.  Rinsing out in the AM it felt like I had relaxed  No seriously I was scared I had permanently altered my texture (see my earlier post).  It felt way less bulkier and had more natural slip.  Fast forward 2 weeks my hair is fine.  At first I said never again, but maybe I might do it monthly.

ETA: I found the detox process to take less time, after day 5 though I kept going I was getting the same results after every wash where before each wash yielded different results.


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I need to detox again or wash more frequently like twice weekly.  Washed today after a week of heavy Oyin use, and hair felt coated like the clay had adhered to oils etc and wasn't washing out well.  I was tempted to wash a second time but went against my first instinct and ended up with dull hair using Oyin HH and KCCC.  The detox process showed me what my hair should feel like after a wash, I need to trust myself.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2011)

[USER=3271 said:
			
		

> Wanderland[/USER];14144363]I think I need to detox again or wash more frequently like twice weekly. Washed today after a week of heavy Oyin use, and hair felt coated like the clay had adhered to oils etc and wasn't washing out well. I was tempted to wash a second time but went against my first instinct and ended up with dull hair using Oyin HH and KCCC. The detox process showed me what my hair should feel like after a wash, I need to trust myself.


 
You can try rinsing with ACV and water first prior to your mud wash. It may help get some of the product off before you use the mud wash. Naptural85 does this. And you may want to leave it on for 20 to 30 minutes if you aren't doing that.

I haven't been using anything heavy on my hair and I have noticed that I can just rinse after a week and it seems like I have washed it. That's unheard of for me.

But like you said, you now know what you hair feels like. So trust your instincts.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 2, 2011)

my wash should be here today...i am contemplating on how i should do this...i can't do the 7 day detox like i want~so i may leave it on for 30-60 minutes today and then do the washes back to back until sunday or monday~what do you guys think?


----------



## hair4today (Sep 2, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> my wash should be here today...i am contemplating on how i should do this...i can't do the 7 day detox like i want~so i may leave it on for 30-60 minutes today and then do the washes back to back until sunday or monday~what do you guys think?


No reason why it wouldn't work -- to be sure  perhaps you do the speedy detox for the first 2 days by keeping the mud on on for 30 - 60 minutes and then for the final 2 days you do the  back to back washes.  This way you shorten the number of detox days but you've intensified the detox process.  Good luck with whatever you decide and keep us posted with your results.


----------



## greight (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing. I'm 4b, fine hair, medium density. Dry as ever. Read this whole entire thread.

I'm about 6 - 7inches so I don't mind doing the detox washes. If my hair was longer, I'd chuck up the deuces to be honest.

I'm gonna read more reviews for other 4b/4c's that have porous hair.... I'm kinda convinced, but still... I need more examples of 4bs working with mud


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

nagawa said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing. I'm 4b, fine hair, medium density. Dry as ever. Read this whole entire thread.
> 
> I'm about 6 - 7inches so I don't mind doing the detox washes. If my hair was longer, I'd chuck up the deuces to be honest.
> 
> I'm gonna read more reviews for other 4b/4c's that have porous hair.... I'm kinda convinced, but still... I need more examples of 4bs working with mud


 
Definitely do your research. But my hair is similar to yours. I'm a 4b some 4a ?, maybe (lol). It's hard to tell. I have fine hair, medium density. My hair is about 7 inches. and dry. I did get better curl definition after the mud wash but I'm still a 4b.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm 4b_ and I love it.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 2, 2011)

OK LADIESSS!!! I found the mud wash in a store here in ATLANTA for $15.00. She also has many other natural products I always wanted to try but refused to pay shipping. Store name Sage Naturalcuticals. 
So I purchased the lemon and will start my detox tonight!!! **DOES HAPPY DANCE** ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> OK LADIESSS!!! I found the mud wash in a store here in ATLANTA for $15.00. She also has many other natural products I always wanted to try but refused to pay shipping. Store name Sage Naturalcuticals.
> So I purchased the lemon and will start my detox tonight!!! **DOES HAPPY DANCE** ;-)


 
Nice ... great price. I am happy for you and jealous at the same time.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Nice ... great price. I am happy for you and jealous at the same time.



Girl please!! LOL don't be. If its cheaper for me to get it for you. PM me I'll go for you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

There are a few things I notice I can do that I wasn't able to do before the detox.

I can now mid-week get in the shower and rinse my hair with just water and it comes out just like I washed it. I've done that twice this week. So I have been able to just put leave-in in my hair and style it. Before I would have to do the whole shampoo regimen which took me forever. So I would have to plan a day to do my hair.

Secondly, I've always washed my hair loose because although I could get my hair into 6 to 8 barrettes, when the water hit it (even without shampoo) my hair would expand so much that the barrettes would pop off. And when they came off I couldn't get them back on because it puffed up and shrunk up at the same time. Now I can put 4 barrettes on (Its still not long enough to braid or twist) and my hair does what other ytbers hair does. It gets weighted down by the water and actually stretches. 

I am loving my hair right now.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 2, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> OK LADIESSS!!! I found the mud wash in a store here in ATLANTA for $15.00. She also has many other natural products I always wanted to try but refused to pay shipping. Store name Sage Naturalcuticals.
> So I purchased the lemon and will start my detox tonight!!! **DOES HAPPY DANCE** ;-)


Sage Naturalceuticals has an online store also. I've ordered from them before.  They carry a good cross section of natural products, Oyin, Bee Mine, Komaza etc. Being from Canada this has been my main place to shop for a variety of natural products.  I didn't know Sage carried the Terressentials mud wash as its not showing as one of their online brands.  From my experience, this is a great store, great customer service and fast shipping.  the owner is very accommodating so perhaps she would be open to offering an LHCF discount if the TE folks aren't prepared to do so. Here's the link  http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/shop/index.php.  if y'all want to check it out.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> There are a few things I notice I can do that I wasn't able to do before the detox.
> 
> I can now mid-week get in the shower and rinse my hair with just water and it comes out just like I washed it. I've done that twice this week. So I have been able to just put leave-in in my hair and style it. Before I would have to do the whole shampoo regimen which took me forever. So I would have to plan a day to do my hair.
> 
> ...


wow your hair sounds like its done a complete 360, you must be so happy  -- do you have any before and after pics to share?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

hair4today said:


> wow your hair sounds like its done a complete 360, you must be so happy -- do you have any before and after pics to share?


 
I do have pictures before and after detox but it doesn't look any different on camera. That's either because my camera isn't any good or I'm a lousy photographer. Or probably both. 

Before the detox it looks like a bushy fro. After the detox it looks like a busy fro. Like I said I'm a 4b.

But next time I mudwash I will take a pic in my 4 pompoms.

But if you really want to see my lousy pictures  I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 2, 2011)

I have the dryest 4b/4z hair I can think of... If it worked for me (and it did) it will work for you. See my fotki and youtube for my hair texture... goodluck. 



nagawa said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing. I'm 4b, fine hair, medium density. Dry as ever. Read this whole entire thread.
> 
> I'm about 6 - 7inches so I don't mind doing the detox washes. If my hair was longer, I'd chuck up the deuces to be honest.
> 
> I'm gonna read more reviews for other 4b/4c's that have porous hair.... I'm kinda convinced, but still... I need more examples of 4bs working with mud


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 2, 2011)

hair4today a lot of products in the store aren't sold on the website. I asked her why she said "the owners don't allow vendors to sell their products on her website".
The owner is very nice and knowledgeable on natural hair care. I told her about LHCF and how she needs to become a vendor. She said she will check it out.


----------



## greight (Sep 2, 2011)

judy4all said:


> I have the dryest 4b/4z hair I can think of... If it worked for me (and it did) it will work for you. See my fotki and youtube for my hair texture... goodluck.





faithVA said:


> Definitely do your research. But my hair is similar to yours. I'm a 4b some 4a ?, maybe (lol). It's hard to tell. I have fine hair, medium density. My hair is about 7 inches. and dry. I did get better curl definition after the mud wash but I'm still a 4b.





CocoT said:


> I'm 4b_ and I love it.



I've been scoping it out and it seems like a good buy! I think I'll buy the 8oz of the lemon version. I need something to get me through the winter!


----------



## sikora (Sep 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> There are a few things I notice I can do that I wasn't able to do before the detox.
> 
> I can now mid-week get in the shower and rinse my hair with just water and it comes out just like I washed it. I've done that twice this week. So I have been able to just put leave-in in my hair and style it. Before I would have to do the whole shampoo regimen which took me forever. So I would have to plan a day to do my hair.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try the rinse as well and see what happens! I recently did a deep condition (on dry hair) with AO honeysuckle Rose and my hair felt really great after--it was perfectly moisturized. Another thing I notice from using this product is that I can actually _feel_ my texture when I'm rinsing my hair. I'm actually aware of the curves/ kinks along the strands of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

sikora said:


> I'm going to try the rinse as well and see what happens! I recently did a deep condition (on dry hair) with AO honeysuckle Rose and my hair felt really great after--it was perfectly moisturized. Another thing I notice from using this product is that I can actually _feel_ my texture when I'm rinsing my hair. I'm actually aware of the curves/ kinks along the strands of my hair.


 
I do remember feeling the crispness of my curls when I did the detox. I haven't actually used the mudwash since I've detoxed. For the past 2 weeks I've been only rinsing with water or rinsing and throwing on a condiioner. I am looking forward to seeing how my hair comes out after my next mud wash. Would like to feel the texture you are talking about.

If I keep up this rate I will have the mud wash for a very long time.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 2, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Sage Naturalceuticals has an online store also. I've ordered from them before.  They carry a good cross section of natural products, Oyin, Bee Mine, Komaza etc. Being from Canada this has been my main place to shop for a variety of natural products.  I didn't know Sage carried the Terressentials mud wash as its not showing as one of their online brands.  From my experience, this is a great store, great customer service and fast shipping.  the owner is very accommodating so perhaps she would be open to offering an LHCF discount if the TE folks aren't prepared to do so. Here's the link  http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/shop/index.php.  if y'all want to check it out.


Some companies can't keep up with the demand of more than one online shop. At least that's in Qhemet's case.


----------



## ericajoy (Sep 3, 2011)

deborah11 said:


> Ericajoy,
> are you texturized and using the product or are you natural. i thought the product was just for natural haired folks. Please advise and if you are texturized, how often do you do it? Thanks.



deborah11, yes, I'm texlaxed and it's fine in my hair. If you read their FAQs on the Terressentials website they address this...apparently they say somewhere in the instructions that it's not for chemically treated hair...but then the FAQ says that they only say this because many vendors don't take the time to instruct customers on proper use. So they don't recommend it for chemically treated hair b/c people might not detox with it properly (or something like that) and be disappointed. But they do in fact recommend it for relaxed hair, if you take the time to follow the instructions.

It all sounded a little precious to me -- if it cleans hair, it cleans hair, right? And I don't think hair stores up toxins that can be "detoxed" in three washes anyway, so their reasoning was lost on me on many fronts. 

But ANYWAY, long answer, yes, I'm texlaxed and it works great in my hair. 

ETA: Oh also, how often do I do it: I texlax every 12 weeks or so and wash 1-2 times a week.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 3, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> @deborah11, yes, I'm texlaxed and it's fine in my hair. If you read their FAQs on the Terressentials website they address this...apparently they say somewhere in the instructions that it's not for chemically treated hair...but then the FAQ says that they only say this because many vendors don't take the time to instruct customers on proper use. So they don't recommend it for chemically treated hair b/c people might not detox with it properly (or something like that) and be disappointed. But they do in fact recommend it for relaxed hair, if you take the time to follow the instructions.
> 
> *It all sounded a little precious to me -- if it cleans hair, it cleans hair, right? And I don't think hair stores up toxins that can be "detoxed" in three washes anyway, so their reasoning was lost on me on many fronts. *
> 
> ...


 
So did you do the detox? If so, how did it go?


----------



## hair4today (Sep 3, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Some companies can't keep up with the demand of more than one online shop. At least that's in Qhemet's case.


Yeah you're probably right, I was thinking it was more of a non-competition thing. Something along the lines of not wanting to compete for the online business with other vendors but wanting to broaden distribution at the local level, to have access to those who would never shop online. In any event, it's good to know Sage has the mud wash cause although she won't sell it online per the agreement, she'll do a phone order instead. Had to do this before with a product I wanted from another line that couldn't be sold online and she was super nice in working with me to ensure I got what I wanted.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 3, 2011)

hair4today so she will do phone orders?? thats great!! whats the shipping on that?? I am going to call the one store in IL and see if they will do a phone order. The shipping should be fast and cheap (I hope) that way!!  YES! 

I read this whole thread and now I want. I may also get this for my brother who is growing out his hair and considering locs.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 3, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> hair4today so she will do phone orders?? thats great!! whats the shipping on that?? I am going to call the one store in IL and see if they will do a phone order. The shipping should be fast and cheap (I hope) that way!!  YES!
> 
> I read this whole thread and now I want. I may also get this for my brother who is growing out his hair and considering locs.


tamz412  Sage will take phone orders for sure.  Owner's name is Cindy and as I said very accommodating, you can reach her at 770 881 8610. As for shipping, I'm from Canada so it usually costs $27 flat rate box to ship to my location and it depends on how much stuff I buy. I like Sage cause they have such a good variety of products.  I tend to buy a ton of haircare products at once which drives down the cost of shipping per item.  I'm pretty sure shipping within the US is much less though.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 3, 2011)

Had I known Sage had the wash I would've been there in a hot minute and saved on that shipping-thanks for the info!! Is that price for the 8 oz?? Doesnt matter- I will be there very soon.
So I did part 1 of detox last night and my hair did NOT like the lemon. But I will continue on. I saturated my hair with ACV, rinsed out, then applied the wash. My hair was fighting with it. It was a bit of challenge working it through my hair. I intended to leave it on for 1 hour but it was close to 2  when I rinsed out. My hair was very tangled and it took a long time to detangle. I had to apply some oil to my hair after in hopes by morning it would feel better. I just finished finger detangled and detangled with my comb and now I am ready for day 2. I will not use ACV this time, I will dilute the mud with some water, and leave it on for 1 hour and pray this gets better. So far I really like the lavender better. It seems to be more moisturizing. Will report back once I am done.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 3, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> Had I known Sage had the wash I would've been there in a hot minute and saved on that shipping-thanks for the info!! Is that price for the 8 oz?? Doesnt matter- I will be there very soon.
> So I did part 1 of detox last night and my hair did NOT like the lemon. But I will continue on. I saturated my hair with ACV, rinsed out, then applied the wash. My hair was fighting with it. It was a bit of challenge working it through my hair. I intended to leave it on for 1 hour but it was close to 2  when I rinsed out. My hair was very tangled and it took a long time to detangle. I had to apply some oil to my hair after in hopes by morning it would feel better. I just finished finger detangled and detangled with my comb and now I am ready for day 2. I will not use ACV this time, I will dilute the mud with some water, and leave it on for 1 hour and pray this gets better. So far I really like the lavender better. It seems to be more moisturizing. Will report back once I am done.


Sorry to hear about the tangling, that's the opposite of what I've experienced, so yeah definitely eliminate the ACV and dilute the mud  hopefully you 'll have a different outcome next wash day.  Good luck with it.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you supposed to use ACV for the detox or no? I didn't see that on the website.


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm curious. Does anyone know why it cost so much to ship? If there is a good reason, then I don't have a problem paying that much, but I feel like i'm getting played. I dont see why shipping cost as much as the product for an 8 oz bottle.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

[USER=324781 said:
			
		

> theNaturalWonders[/USER];14153263]Had I known Sage had the wash I would've been there in a hot minute and saved on that shipping-thanks for the info!! Is that price for the 8 oz?? Doesnt matter- I will be there very soon.
> So I did part 1 of detox last night and my hair did NOT like the lemon. But I will continue on. I saturated my hair with ACV, rinsed out, then applied the wash. My hair was fighting with it. It was a bit of challenge working it through my hair. I intended to leave it on for 1 hour but it was close to 2 when I rinsed out. My hair was very tangled and it took a long time to detangle. I had to apply some oil to my hair after in hopes by morning it would feel better. I just finished finger detangled and detangled with my comb and now I am ready for day 2. I will not use ACV this time, I will dilute the mud with some water, and leave it on for 1 hour and pray this gets better. So far I really like the lavender better. It seems to be more moisturizing. Will report back once I am done.


 
I would skip the ACV rinse. You just want the mud directly on your hair for the detox. And if you are only doing 1 extended wash versus the multiples definitely don't add additional products.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 3, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> I'm curious. Does anyone know why it cost so much to ship? If there is a good reason, then I don't have a problem paying that much, but I feel like i'm getting played. I dont see why shipping cost as much as the product for an 8 oz bottle.



I agree with this. Last package I got was a small flat rate box and I know that those don't cost more than $5. I ordered an 8oz bottle, two sample sizes and a lip balm and it all fit in that small flat rate envelope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I paid $8.75 for shipping. I don't like it but sometimes I make that compromise for stuff when I love it. I'll just make sure I buy enough to last me so I don't have to make purchases that often. 

Maybe you should ask the company why they charge so much for shipping. I may send a query about it myself. I know they charge by the amount of stuff you order, not by weight.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> I'm curious. Does anyone know why it cost so much to ship? If there is a good reason, then I don't have a problem paying that much, but I feel like i'm getting played. I dont see why shipping cost as much as the product for an 8 oz bottle.


 
I can't say for sure but they probably have something set up with UPS for a certain delivery time, based on a certain box size and they set their shipping based on that. I think some vendors choose lower cost and longer delivery time. I think this company has set it to faster delivery with higher cost. Just guessing.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 3, 2011)

MY MUD CAME TODAY!!!!!   It is sitting on my hair as we speak or write, been on for about 45 minutes.  I applied it like a relaxer, put a shower cap and a scarf on top to hold the heat in.  Certain spots on my head at the beginning of the application would "Sting" just like having a facial done...oh welllll


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I would skip the ACV rinse. You just want the mud directly on your hair for the detox. And if you are only doing 1 extended wash versus the multiples definitely don't add additional products.


I agree. You should isolate the two so that you know for sure that it's the mud vs the ACV, or vice versa. I know naptural85 does it but I really think that's just a bit extra, especially if you don't usually wash once a month like she does. Have you used ACV before?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Are you supposed to use ACV for the detox or no? I didn't see that on the website.


 
It may have been in the speed it up section, if you wanted to speed up the detox process. It is not part of the regular process.

I think it may be better to try it with just the mud wash first and then try it with the ACV. People have had mixed results with ACV period.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 3, 2011)

So I am done with detox day 2. The ACV was the culprit with the tangled mess I had last night. I detangled my hair throughly, twisted it in sections, spritzed my hair with water in each section, and applied the mud without diluting-i sighed with relief when it melted in my hair. It felt good. I left it on for 1 hour and rinsed out and my hair felt and looked moisturized. I retwisted my soaking wet hair with some shea butter mix and my hair is shiny, moisturized, and defined. It was so easy to comb my hair and there were no tangles. I know the detox will get better. I am going to do the full 7 day detox. On days 5-7 I am going to wash only 1 time. cocaT I made sure the PH of the ACV was between 4.5-5.5 before I applied it, and I have used ACV before with no issues. It worked really well with the lavender.
1 thing I  learned with using both washes-make sure my hair is fully detangled


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 3, 2011)

Results... It rinsed very good and felt detanlged as I rinsed. The "weird feeling" is the increase in the moisture level because my hair felt the same feeling after using the JBCO Shampoo but the difference is the detangled hair without washing in section, without detangling beforehand.  Just an update... I like it...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Results... It rinsed very good and felt detanlged as I rinsed. The "weird feeling" is the increase in the moisture level because my hair felt the same feeling after using the JBCO Shampoo but the difference is *the detangled hair without washing in section, without detangling beforehand*. Just an update... I like it...


 
I like this aspect as well. Just the reduction in detangling alone has reduced my prep time.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 3, 2011)

For the mixies. A good video on Bentonite clay with water vs Bentonite clay mixed with aloe vera juice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJSz-_I8lEA


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 3, 2011)

OK I finished my detox and I found that using shea moisture just wasn't enough moisture for me when I twist my hair.. So I retwisted my hair last night and I used Qhemet Alma & Burdock root and flaxseed gel that I whipped up and I must say this is the 1st time since being natural that my hair has stayed moisturized all day.. I took my twist out out but didn't want to wear my hair out today because I picked grapes today and wasn't sure how much I would sweat my hair out..

Sorry my edges aren't as slicked back as they were this morning.. I need a stronger gel for my edges..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> OK I finished my detox and I found that using shea moisture just wasn't enough moisture for me when I twist my hair.. So I retwisted my hair last night and I used Qhemet Alma & Burdock root and flaxseed gel that I whipped up and I must say this is the 1st time since being natural that my hair has stayed moisturized all day.. I took my twist out out but didn't want to wear my hair out today because I picked grapes today and wasn't sure how much I would sweat my hair out..
> 
> Sorry my edges aren't as slicked back as they were this morning.. I need a stronger gel for my edges..


 
It looks so soft and has nice shine. It looks nice.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm buying this, and I'm going to get the 16 oz one because it will make the cost of shipping more palatable for me. 

I really like the idea of this shampoo.  I've always believed that like affects like - it's similar to the oil cleansing method, for example, where natural oils are good at lifting the oils off of one's skin to properly cleanse it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

My pictures aren't great. And with SL 4b hair its hard for me to capture any detail. But here it goes. I probably have a before detox pic somewhere but I will have to find it.

Detox Day 1:


Detox Day 4:


When I do my next mudwash, I will take a picture of the after detox results..


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 3, 2011)

Love the pics!

I didn't order yet but I have bentonite clay and I just did an aloe vera/clay mixture.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 3, 2011)

i am going to call the store in IL that sells it on Tuesday (closed sundays.) to see if they will do a phone order for me. That would make shipping even faster and hopefully cheaper. If not, I am going to get it from Sage. WOOWOO!!

I am excited about this. I know nap likes to twist with her shealoe mix but i still like my twisting creams and my giovanni leave in. What say you all? Would i be hustling backwards if i continued with my leave in and twisting butter? (and grapeseed to seal)?

ETA: ignore first paragraph. LOL i am really excited cause I forgot I already said that. haha.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> i am going to call the store in IL that sells it on Tuesday (closed sundays.) to see if they will do a phone order for me. That would make shipping even faster and hopefully cheaper. If not, I am going to get it from Sage. WOOWOO!!
> 
> I am excited about this. I know nap likes to twist with her shealoe mix but i still like my twisting creams and my giovanni leave in. What say you all? Would i be hustling backwards if i continued with my leave in and twisting butter? (and grapeseed to seal)?
> 
> ETA: ignore first paragraph. LOL i am really excited cause I forgot I already said that. haha.


 
If you do the detox by the time you get to the end of it you will know what you want to use. During the detox you really get to feel what you hair feels like with no product on it and no build up. You may still decide to use your butters and leave-in. Or you may decide to try something different. Either way you will absolutely know.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My pictures aren't great. And with SL 4b hair its hard for me to capture any detail. But here it goes. I probably have a before detox pic somewhere but I will have to find it.
> 
> Detox Day 1:
> View attachment 123605
> ...



Beautiful faithVA.  Thank you very much for sharing. 

song_of_serenity what were the ratios of the ingredients you used for your bentonite clay/aloe juice mix? I know that someone posted it in this thread and that it's available on YouTube, but I would still like to know what you did. TIA.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Sep 4, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> For the mixies. A good video on Bentonite clay with water vs Bentonite clay mixed with aloe vera juice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJSz-_I8lEA


That was enlightening. I bet this is why this shampoo makes my hair feel so amazing. When I did clay mixes I always mixed them with water and Ayurvedic herbs. The pH was probably like around 9 or 10. My hair didn't feel awful, but it certainly didn't feel or LOOK like it does with the mud wash. 

Idk if I'd make my own mix though. I'm not good at that kind of stuff and I really love the cool mint mud wash as it is.


----------



## ericajoy (Sep 4, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> So did you do the detox? If so, how did it go?



virtuenow, no, I didn't do the detox as they recommended. I just washed my hair with it in sections, let it sit for about 5 minutes, and rinsed it out. My hair felt really clean so I didn't think I needed to detox. 

I've washed with it twice now (about 5 days apart) and it seems to clean my hair well in one wash. I haven't been using products with silicones or mineral oils (except for vaseline on my ends, which seems to wear off from wash to wash), so maybe there's not a lot of gunk to wash off. But I do use lots of coconut oil and shea butter and one wash still gets my strands clean.

I've also been busy / lazy and not inclined to do more to my hair than I have to. So long detox...


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

CocoT said:


> That was enlightening. I bet this is why this shampoo makes my hair feel so amazing. When I did clay mixes I always mixed them with water and Ayurvedic herbs. The pH was probably like around 9 or 10. My hair didn't feel awful, but it certainly didn't feel or LOOK like it does with the mud wash.
> 
> Idk if I'd make my own mix though. I'm not good at that kind of stuff and I really love the cool mint mud wash as it is.



Oh, thanks CocoT; you actually helped answer my question about what to include in the bentonite mix.  

I'm not a kitchentician by nature. So I'm just going to buy it. In fact, let me get it right now. I keep saying I will but I haven't yet.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 4, 2011)

naijamerican said:


> Beautiful @faithVA.  Thank you very much for sharing.
> 
> @song_of_serenity what were the ratios of the ingredients you used for your bentonite clay/aloe juice mix? I know that someone posted it in this thread and that it's available on YouTube, but I would still like to know what you did. TIA.


I'm sorry. I didn't measure! Just poured out and mixed (with my finger lol)until the consistency was "soupy."

Here are some pictures. :S Sorry they aren't so crisp my camera isn't that new lol. This is right after the rinse btw. I have the clay mixture on my shirt (messy!) I love how it came out with the aloe vera juice added...but I still want to go on ahead and order. 

Oh. My hair feels very soft and it feels nice. I'm going to try a twist out and see how it goes (I never really did one before!)


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My pictures aren't great. And with SL 4b hair its hard for me to capture any detail. But here it goes. I probably have a before detox pic somewhere but I will have to find it.
> 
> Detox Day 1:
> View attachment 123605
> ...


 

Loos great you can see the curls


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 4, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't measure! Just poured out and mixed (with my finger lol)until the consistency was "soupy."
> 
> Here are some pictures. :S Sorry they aren't so crisp my camera isn't that new lol. This is right after the rinse btw. I have the clay mixture on my shirt (messy!) I love how it came out with the aloe vera juice added...but I still want to go on ahead and order.
> 
> Oh. My hair feels very soft and it feels nice. I'm going to try a twist out and see how it goes (I never really did one before!)


 
Looks great I can see the curls popping in


----------



## Sesi (Sep 4, 2011)

judy4all said:


> I have the dryest 4b/4z hair I can think of... If it worked for me (and it did) it will work for you. See my fotki and youtube for my hair texture... goodluck.



judy4all, I notice your fotki says abuja. You live in Naija? (f so, how do you get the mudwash over there?


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA do you think its best to not put any product during the detox? I only used some shea butter to twist up my hair and right now its still moisturized which never happens with out baggying from the night before.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 4, 2011)

So I gave in to my PJism and bought this.  Prior to trying this I was using an Anita Grant shampoo bar to wash and either Aubrey Organics or Mill Creek conditioner.  

Did Day 1 of the detox yesterday.  May have been a little heavy handed.  I put 3oz of the product in a applicator bottle and diluted with about 2oz of water. 

Moisturized with Qhemet's Moringa Tree @ 4 pumps and a few drops of grapeseed oil to seal.  My hair is very soft to touch right now.  I keep restyling it, twists then braids. 

My plan today is to do 1 oz undiluted.  I hope to get the three washes out of that, since the bottle say to use 1 - 2 tablespoons per wash.  Maybe I'll add 1 oz water.  

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=324781 said:
			
		

> theNaturalWonders[/USER];14157937]@faithVA do you think its best to not put any product during the detox? I only used some shea butter to twist up my hair and right now its still moisturized which never happens with out baggying from the night before.


 
I think its fine to put something on it. Keeping it simple is good because your are starting to see what your hair is really asking for versus applying products out of habit or an old history. Obviously you don't want to use any more products than you need to since you are going to wash them out again in a few hours.

Depending on how I styled, sometimes I put something on it and sometimes I didn't. I did this mostly because I wanted to see if my hair really would survive no product.  and it did.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=113071 said:
			
		

> makemild[/USER];14158283]So I gave in to my PJism and bought this. Prior to trying this I was using an Anita Grant shampoo bar to wash and either Aubrey Organics or Mill Creek conditioner.
> 
> Did Day 1 of the detox yesterday. May have been a little heavy handed. I put 3oz of the product in a applicator bottle and diluted with about 2oz of water.
> 
> ...


 
I would still dilute it for your day 2. At least a 50/50. After you get past the detox you will have a good feel for the amount you need and how much to apply. Diluting at least a little will stretch the product and still give you the benefit.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 4, 2011)

It's amazing how much this thread has grown.. I had no clue it was going to explode like this...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 4, 2011)

I did two days of detox with the lemon scent. I parted my hair in 4 sections wetting each section & applying the mud. It took 2 tablespoons for each section. I let it sit for an hour each day. 
Day one I noticed my wack patches were curling at the ends. I never wash my hair loose this was the first time and I never use a comb to detangle so this fits my regimen perfectly. after washing my hair was detangled and I put kckt with avocado oil to seal. 
Day two same thing just styled my hair in twist using KCKT and AO to seal then aloe vera gel & QBBRC to twist.
Since my curls are apparent my hair shrinks a bit more so my twist are a little shorter but the ends look great!
CON: I HATE THE LEMON SCENT!! uggh I feel like I am washing my hair with lemons
ALL IN ALL THIS IS A KEEPER!!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I would still dilute it for your day 2. At least a 50/50. After you get past the detox you will have a good feel for the amount you need and how much to apply. Diluting at least a little will stretch the product and still give you the benefit.




faithVA Thanks!  

Thanks also to all the ladies who have come in and posted regarding this product along with the home made recipes too.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 4, 2011)

Day two of Detox,

Wet hair applied as a hair mask and letting it sit for a couple of hours, now today I have a lot more "tingling" on my scalp.....well we will see in a couple of hours....


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 5, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> I have been doing monthly clay treatments for a couple of years now...a true staple!!! Even when I change my regimen, I keep the clay. It has been apart of my "Hair Spa Day"!  It makes my hair fell smooth and my curls pop!  I reeeeaally like rhassoul clay. I mix it with coconut milk, horsetail and marshmallow teas! I've been eyeing the Terressentail for a while. * So this thread has inspired me to do weekly clay washes and I'm even thinking of trying the Left Lemon Coast.  If I do I will post a comparison!*



Well I tried the Terressential's Left Coast Lemon for the first time tonight.  I like it!
1. It's more convenient.
2. The very porous sections of my hair (around the temples & front hairline) has a little elasticity and not as dry.
3. My frizzy ends are a little more defined (just like after I do a hard protein treatment with no products added!).
5. It has the same slip as my rhassoul clay mix.
4. And it smells good!

Soooo I think I will do the detox for at _least_ 5 days.  I will not add any products to my hair after I rinse the clay out, just my scalp oil.

eta: I will be back in a couple of days for another update.


----------



## Rain20 (Sep 5, 2011)

Do they specify what mud/clay extracts are in the product?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain20 benonite clay is what the ingredients states on the bottle


----------



## Rain20 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh the ingredients on the Terressentials website says mud or clay extracts or something to that effect. Thanks.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 5, 2011)

Sesi Abuja is home for me... but I currently live in Pittsburgh PA... 





Sesi said:


> @judy4all, I notice your fotki says abuja. You live in Naija? (f so, how do you get the mudwash over there?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 5, 2011)

Detox Day 1:
-Used 1oz of mud and mixed with 3oz of water
-Was only able to wash twice
-Scalp has cool sensation, but still have build up (when I scratch w/ nail it's dirty still)
-Hair feels sticky, and is heavy (used dax on my last wash to seal, maybe I should of clarified and then detoxed the following wash week:scratchch)
-Stickiness makes it hard to detangle, unless under running water
-Slight ashiness (seems like I didn't get all the mud off...I thinkerplexed)

Not sure how I feel right now, but I'm optimistic. I really feel I should have clarified and then detoxed later. I know I have a few layers of mineral oil and petroleum on my hair. Ugh, I don't want to waste product detoxing so I may sit with it for a while tomorrow.

ETA: FAQ said hair may be sticky, until detox is complete.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> Detox Day 1:
> -Used 1oz of mud and mixed with 3oz of water
> -Was only able to wash twice
> -Scalp has cool sensation, but still have build up (when I scratch w/ nail it's dirty still)
> ...


 
I think that is what the detox is for to remove all the product build-up that you have and it might take more than one day depending on how much build-up you have on your hair.. Doing that detox for the 7 days is suppose to remove build-up and products each wash.. It should get better each wash.. For it to be sticky you must have had a lot of build-up.. I do know some people did ACV b4 the detox I think and that help removed some of the product too..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=196278 said:
			
		

> DesignerCurls[/USER];14164189]Well I tried the Terressential's Left Coast Lemon for the first time tonight. I like it!
> 1. It's more convenient.
> 2. The very porous sections of my hair (around the temples & front hairline) has a little elasticity and not as dry.
> 3. My frizzy ends are a little more defined (just like after I do a hard protein treatment with no products added!).
> ...


 
Thanks for the update. It would be interesting to hear your comparison of the detox especially since you have been using clay for years. I am glad you had good results from the mud wash.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

.:[USER=11224 said:
			
		

> Eden[/USER]:.;14164381]Detox Day 1:
> -Used 1oz of mud and mixed with 3oz of water
> -Was only able to wash twice
> -Scalp has cool sensation, but still have build up (when I scratch w/ nail it's dirty still)
> ...


 
For the detox try not diluting so much. I wouldn't do more than a 50/50. So 1 oz mud wash to 1 oz water. I tried diluting it more and it didn't work as well. And you may want to just use regular shampoo (not clarifying) to wash your hair since you do have lots of product on it. Clarifying will be too much and you will think the mud wash isn't working. You will also think your hair is stripped.

I experienced the stickness on days 2 and 3. Its more of a gummy feeling but it went away around day 5.  But your hair shouldn't be so sticky that you can't detangle. Just sticky enough that you feel it when it starts to dry.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the update. It would be interesting to hear your comparison of the detox especially since you have been using clay for years. I am glad you had good results from the mud wash.



faithVA I am really excited about the mud wash. My usual clay treatment gave my hair weight...I mean it made it extremely heavy but certain areas were still porous. The mud wash seems to be helping those areas.  I am also using it on my oldest daughter's hair whose has porosity issues too.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 5, 2011)

~*double post*~


----------



## Ediese (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone else received this product with a broken cap? I think I have the contact the company about that. 

I still went ahead and used the product, but I don't really think it's working for me YET. I'm on day four of my detox, and I've been following the instructions to a T. However, I haven't seen any difference. It's been extremely difficult to detangle my hair. It does feel very stripped. I've had to be extremely gentle and finger comb to get out as much tangles as I can. I'm a little upset that I can feel single strand knots on my ends, and I didn't have this problem before. I'm trying to stick it out to day 7, and hopefully, things will change. I did read that it's suppose to get better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get the moisturized feeling that everyone else is experiencing. So far, my hair just feels really thirsty, and I notice a lot more shed hair than normal.

ETA: I use the lemon version, and I have absolutely no slip. How are you guys able to detangle? It feels like I'm actually clarifying my hair when I use this.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 5, 2011)

OKAY.  Lurked and leered long enough.  Just made my purchased of Lavendar Garden and Left Coast Lemon.  Can't wait to receive and try them.  This forum can wreck havoc on the small change purse.  LOL


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I think that is what the detox is for to remove all the product build-up that you have and it might take more than one day depending on how much build-up you have on your hair.. Doing that detox for the 7 days is suppose to remove build-up and products each wash.. It should get better each wash.. For it to be sticky you must have had a lot of build-up.. I do know some people did ACV b4 the detox I think and that help removed some of the product too..



I saw some use ACV, but I'm reluctant. I'll let the mud work first. I think when I'm done with the detox I'll have a better idea of how it works.



faithVA said:


> For the detox try not diluting so much. I wouldn't do more than a 50/50. So 1 oz mud wash to 1 oz water. I tried diluting it more and it didn't work as well. And you may want to just use regular shampoo (not clarifying) to wash your hair since you do have lots of product on it. Clarifying will be too much and you will think the mud wash isn't working. You will also think your hair is stripped.
> 
> I experienced the stickness on days 2 and 3. Its more of a gummy feeling but it went away around day 5.  But your hair shouldn't be so sticky that you can't detangle. Just sticky enough that you feel it when it starts to dry.



I think I'll just stick with the wash itself. I don't want to interfere with what the mud is doing like they advise. And I'll dilute less, thanks. I can detangle under running water, but not outside the shower as it's drying, which is what I normally do. Thanks again!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=31309" said:
			
		

> Ediese[/URL];14165681]Has anyone else received this product with a broken cap? I think I have the contact the company about that.
> 
> I still went ahead and used the product, but I don't really think it's working for me YET. I'm on day four of my detox, and I've been following the instructions to a T. However, I haven't seen any difference. It's been extremely difficult to detangle my hair. It does feel very stripped. I've had to be extremely gentle and finger comb to get out as much tangles as I can. I'm a little upset that I can feel single strand knots on my ends, and I didn't have this problem before. I'm trying to stick it out to day 7, and hopefully, things will change. I did read that it's suppose to get better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get the moisturized feeling that everyone else is experiencing. So far, my hair just feels really thirsty, and I notice a lot more shed hair than normal.
> 
> ETA: I use the lemon version, and I have absolutely no slip. How are you guys able to detangle? It feels like I'm actually clarifying my hair when I use this.


 
No I didn't receive it with a broken cap and I ordered twice. With any purchase its possible to have something defective with the bottles. I would just contact the company and let them know. Is it so broken that you can't store it properly?

Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed? So you washed 3x day 1 & 2, 2x on days 3,4?


----------



## Ediese (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> No I didn't receive it with a broken cap and I ordered twice. With any purchase its possible to have something defective with the bottles. I would just contact the company and let them know. Is it so broken that you can't store it properly?
> 
> Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed? So you washed 3x day 1 & 2, 2x on days 3,4?


 
Yes, the cap is broken, so it's not sealed as securely. I wrapped it with plastic, and tried to use another cap to seal it. 

I'm natural 4a with some 3c. I did wash 3x on the first and second day. I washed 2x on the third day. Today is the fourth day, so I'll be washing 2x today as well.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been using this for a minute and i have been all smiles.  I can't see myself using any other wash ever again as long as they continue making this stuff.  I just placed another order for 2 more bottles of the left coast lemon on Friday.  It seems they are out of the bigger bottles or maybe i just missed it.  I'll be washing again today and afterwards using a conditioner because i just love how the conditioner melts into my hair once i'm done.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I've been using this for a minute and i have been all smiles. I can't see myself using any other wash ever again as long as they continue making this stuff. I just placed another order for 2 more bottles of the left coast lemon on Friday. It seems they are out of the bigger bottles or maybe i just missed it. I'll be washing again today and afterwards using a conditioner because i just love how the conditioner melts into my hair once i'm done.


 
Same here I been all smiles also.. I ordered the 16 oz last week and it came within 3 days after I ordered.. That was UPS.. I plan to place another order in 2 weeks I just want to make sure I always have this on hand.. I plan to use my shea moisture DC tonight I might even use my steamer


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Same here I been all smiles also.. I ordered the 16 oz last week and it came within 3 days after I ordered.. That was UPS.. I plan to place another order in 2 weeks I just want to make sure I always have this on hand.. I plan to use my shea moisture DC tonight I might even use my steamer


 
Hmmm, i wonder if they are just out of the 16's because on my last order i asked for one and they sent me two 8 ouncers. I don't like to get low either girl especially with all the popularity  Whenever i get to like 2 bottles i try to order more. I need to see if i can find this locally somewhere so i can stop paying the shipping all the time. your hair is gorgeous girl! i'll bet the wash makes your hair like silky butter.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=31309 said:
			
		

> Ediese[/USER];14166551]Yes, the cap is broken, so it's not sealed as securely. I wrapped it with plastic, and tried to use another cap to seal it.
> 
> I'm natural 4a with some 3c. I did wash 3x on the first and second day. I washed 2x on the third day. Today is the fourth day, so I'll be washing 2x today as well.


 
You may be able to put a little piece of foil over the top to seal it and then put the cap on. 

I'm not sure why your aren't noticing any difference. I noticed a difference with every wash. They weren't always more positive they swung back and forth with the first day each feeling wonderful. But the 2nd day it felt ok. The third day it was sticky but it felt moisturized.

But my hair wasn't severely tangled on any of the days, even washing loose so it was easily detangled with no product. Not sure about 4a/3c hair. Maybe you can add a little oil? AVG/oil to help detangle and rinse. 

You may still want to apply and oil, leave-in, butter or whatever you use to style with.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];14166933]I've been using this for a minute and i have been all smiles. I can't see myself using any other wash ever again as long as they continue making this stuff. I just placed another order for 2 more bottles of the left coast lemon on Friday. It seems they are out of the bigger bottles or maybe i just missed it. I'll be washing again today and afterwards using a conditioner because i just love how the conditioner melts into my hair once i'm done.


 
What conditioner are you using?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What conditioner are you using?


 Hey faithVA!  The conditioner I use is Pantene relaxed and natural.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];14167023]Hey @faithVA! The conditioner I use is Pantene relaxed and natural.


 
Thanks, I was just curious.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

Ediese said:


> Has anyone else received this product with a broken cap? I think I have the contact the company about that.
> 
> I still went ahead and used the product, but I don't really think it's working for me YET. I'm on day four of my detox, and I've been following the instructions to a T. However, I haven't seen any difference. It's been extremely difficult to detangle my hair. It does feel very stripped. I've had to be extremely gentle and finger comb to get out as much tangles as I can. I'm a little upset that I can feel single strand knots on my ends, and I didn't have this problem before. I'm trying to stick it out to day 7, and hopefully, things will change. I did read that it's suppose to get better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get the moisturized feeling that everyone else is experiencing. So far, my hair just feels really thirsty, and I notice a lot more shed hair than normal.
> 
> ETA: I use the lemon version, and I have absolutely no slip. How are you guys able to detangle? It feels like I'm actually clarifying my hair when I use this.


 Maybe the left coast lemon is not for you??  My hair does not feel stripped after using.  Just the opposite actually.  However, i'm ignant and don't follow instructions on anything because i don't believe in a "one instructions fits all" when it comes to these types of situations.  I use conditioner after i use my wash.  Maybe thats the difference?


----------



## Ediese (Sep 5, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Maybe the left coast lemon is not for you?? My hair does not feel stripped after using. Just the opposite actually. However, i'm ignant and don't follow instructions on anything because i don't believe in a "one instructions fits all" when it comes to these types of situations. I use conditioner after i use my wash. Maybe thats the difference?


 
Thanks! I read that it's the most moisturizing for kinky hair, so that's why I chose that one. I haven't been using conditioner or any products because I wanted to try it by the book. I thought the purpose of using it was to strip those commercial types of products? That's why I haven't tried to use them. I did use a little jojoba oil yesterday, but it still felt dry. Hmm...I'm not sure what I'll do. I don't want to use products that aren't natural because it defeats the purpose of the detox. Anyway, I'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=31309 said:
			
		

> Ediese[/USER];14167115]Thanks! I read that it's the most moisturizing for kinky hair, so that's why I chose that one. I haven't been using conditioner or any products because I wanted to try it by the book. I thought the purpose of using it was to strip those commercial types of products? That's why I haven't tried to use them. I did use a little jojoba oil yesterday, but it still felt dry. Hmm...I'm not sure what I'll do. I don't want to use products that aren't natural because it defeats the purpose of the detox. Anyway, I'll see.


 
I think most of us that detoxed did apply something to style or to put our hair up. We may have not used commercial products but we used our oil mix, AVG mix or a shea butter mix. Some had commercial natural products that they used. 

I don't *think* anyone did the whole detox without putting anything on the hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think most of us that detoxed did apply something to style or to put our hair up. We may have not used commercial products but we used our oil mix, AVG mix or a shea butter mix. Some had commercial natural products that they used.
> 
> I don't *think* anyone did the whole detox without putting anything on the hair.


 Yes, this!  I didn't didn't use a natual mix because I just love my pantene relaxed and natural but most are using natural product to complement the detox/wash.  For me the purpose of using the product was to get my hair as clean, product free and moisturized as possible by using the wash in conjuction with other products (natural or otherwise).  I generally wash twice in the shower when i use the detox but other than that i'm not following this to the tee.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think most of us that detoxed did apply something to style or to put our hair up. We may have not used commercial products but we used our oil mix, AVG mix or a shea butter mix. Some had commercial natural products that they used.
> 
> I don't *think* anyone did the whole detox without putting anything on the hair.


 
The 1st time I did it I put stuff on my hair but then I read the instructions and it said if you put something on your hair you need to do the detox all over again so I stopped putting stuff on my hair thinking it would hurt the detox.. and just wash my hair and plait it up.. I really didn't have to worry about using product because I work at home and if I had to run to the store I threw on a wig.. I cut my detox short because my hair felt like I didn't need it anymore I guess because I was doing the detox anyway but started back over when I used products on my hair.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if they are just out of the 16's because on my last order i asked for one and they sent me two 8 ouncers. I don't like to get low either girl especially with all the popularity  Whenever i get to like 2 bottles i try to order more. I need to see if i can find this locally somewhere so i can stop paying the shipping all the time. your hair is gorgeous girl! *i'll bet the wash makes your hair like silky butter.*


 
Thanks.. Not quite.. When I rinsed my hair for the 1st time after the detox it did feel good and it was like the twist out I had in just melted away and this was with just water.. I noticed that the lemon doesn't feel as thick as the lavendar did on my hands I just took a little bit that I didn't dilute water and massage that thru my scalp..

Just Natural Skin Care has a heat protectant and something for flat ironing I never used these 2 products b4 and they don't contain silicone either so this will be my choice if I ever decide to heat style my hair but these products aren't cheap either..


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 5, 2011)

Results of Day Two: rinsed hair and as rinsing hair felt stripped but once done rinsing hair felt soft and detangled. Now on day two I massge alot especially the wirey short patch and aftereard this patch tingled for hours it seems.

On day three of detox applied another mask and massage all over but not as much tingle as before.  I will let sit for a couple of hours.  Anyway I love the products no need for any conditioner afterwards. Now for the bad news:   I have used a 16 oz bottle in three days!!!!!!!! Needless to say I will order more BUT dilute, dilute dilute........ I will try the pepermint and continue with the left coast lemon.....


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=104981 said:
			
		

> McQuay30[/USER];14167817]Results of Day Two: rinsed hair and as rinsing hair felt stripped but once done rinsing hair felt soft and detangled. Now on day two I massge alot especially the wirey short patch and aftereard this patch tingled for hours it seems.
> 
> On day three of detox applied another mask and massage all over but not as much tingle as before. I will let sit for a couple of hours. Anyway I love the products no need for any conditioner afterwards. Now for the bad news: *I have used a 16 oz bottle in three days!!!!!!!! Needless to say I will order more BUT dilute, dilute dilute........* I will try the pepermint and continue with the left coast lemon.....


 
If it makes you feel better I did the same thing. and it was over the weekend and I was sweating whether I would get the next bottle before I ran out. Sweatin   I now do 2 oz of mud wash and 2 oz of water. I tried diluting it more but after that it doesn't work as well for me.


Hopefully I will get as good as naptural85 and just that small amount she uses undiluted.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If it makes you feel better I did the same thing. and it was over the weekend and I was sweating whether I would get the next bottle before I ran out. Sweatin  I now do 2 oz of mud wash and 2 oz of water. I tried diluting it more but after that it doesn't work as well for me.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get as good as naptural85 and just that small amount she uses undiluted.


 

Yeah I was going to order another bottle but I was like no maybe.... I can make it but the ease of it alreayd pre-mixed and ready to use overwhelmed me. So I order an 16 oz of the Cool Mint because I love the tingle, something about tingling make me feel the product is doing what is it supposed to do. So I order the Cool Mint, I WILL dilute and see how long it last. Another different from the third day compared to the last two day is the " clumping" or "curl definition"  of my new growth and I have a patch in the back of my head that seems to be straight now this patch is in my kitchen area. So now I am beginning to wonder what is my curl type. I always thought I had 4b around my perimeter and 4a though out the head but now I believe still 4a but ,maybe 3c in nape and 4b around the front perimter. This back portion is just about straight it is crazy but it would be curled so tight it was like a little ball but now it straighted out... Oh well!!! Can't wait for the Cool Mint.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Results of Day Two: rinsed hair and as rinsing hair felt stripped but once done rinsing hair felt soft and detangled. Now on day two I massge alot especially the wirey short patch and aftereard this patch tingled for hours it seems.
> 
> On day three of detox applied another mask and massage all over but not as much tingle as before. I will let sit for a couple of hours. Anyway I love the products no need for any conditioner afterwards. Now for the bad news: I have used a 16 oz bottle in three days!!!!!!!! Needless to say I will order more BUT dilute, dilute dilute........ I will try the pepermint and continue with the left coast lemon.....


 
I might have lasted a little longer than 3 but my bottle was 8oz and I just thought I used it up too fast.. I have the 16oz now and I am making sure I don't used too much.. I got my fingers crossed


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I might have lasted a little longer than 3 but my bottle was 8oz and I just thought I used it up too fast.. I have the 16oz now and I am making sure I don't used too much.. I got my fingers crossed


 

Well next time I will last longer than 3 days with a 16oz bottle otherwise this may not be a wise investment..erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Well next time I will last longer than 3 days with a 16oz bottle otherwise this may not be a wise investment..erplexed


 
Well you are half way through the detox and the washes get fewer and fewer so it will last you longer. And as you get comfortable with it you will dilute it to work for you. I think its tough going from shampoo/conditioner to mud. The consistency is different. and we are still learning how much is really enough.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't do the the washes, I let it sit for 1 to 4 hour per day as a mask.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA

How many washes do you do now?  I only did one today since being off the detox and its working just fine so far..


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I didn't do the the washes, I let it sit for 1 to 4 hour per day as a mask.


 
oh ... my bad  Ok, then yes just stick to 2 oz of mud wash and 2 oz of water per wash. I'm am SL medium density and that is enough for me. I could probably go 2 oz of mud wash with 3 oz of water but that is as far as I would dilute it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=233438 said:
			
		

> LadyMacgyver[/USER];14169013]@faithVA
> 
> How many washes do you do now? I only did one today since being off the detox and its working just fine so far..


 
I only do 1 and I let it sit on my hair while I exercise for however long that is. But to be honest since the detox I've only shampooed my hair once. Then I rinsed one day midweek. And then I did a cowash with an oil conditioner. My hair cleanses so easily now I think I've lost my mind a bit. 

I couldn't do this before, my hair would just be nasty and my scalp would be burning after 4 days. 

I do plan on shampooing this Sunday. I'm supposed to shampoo weekly and then cowash mid week but um, I haven't stuck to that schedule yet.


----------



## yodie (Sep 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried the unscented? 
Je Ne Sais Quoi, two stores not too far away carry the lavendar and unscented.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> @faithVA
> 
> How many washes do you do now? I only did one today since being off the detox and its working just fine so far..


 
ooh, I see what you are saying. If I was shampooing I would to it twice. I never thought of that. I agree with you I think once is enough. It cleans well enough to get your hair clean. I do think if you keep your products (styling) as natural as possible or use light products that 1 wash would be enough.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> Has anyone tried the unscented?
> @Je Ne Sais Quoi, two stores not too far away carry the lavendar and unscented.


 
I have not. If you try it please let us know. There was someone who was allergic to orange so they might be interested in the unscented as well.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> Has anyone tried the unscented?
> @Je Ne Sais Quoi, two stores not too far away carry the lavendar and unscented.


 Seriously yodie?

Can you pm the stores?  How did you find this out?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sure this list is not up to date but here is a link to the stores they say have Terressentials. It also shares about contacting a store to sell the product or letting them know of a good store to sell the product in.

http://www.terressentials.com/stores.html


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 5, 2011)

So I did not wash my hair yesterday.  So today is my day 2 of the detox.

I did a 1 oz wash with 1 oz of water (50/50).  I did two very light washes using the first oz and then the last wash using the last ounce. 


Styled with 2 pumps of Qhemet Moringa Tree and a couple of drops of grape seed oil.   

I think I am going to space out my detox period and just wash again on the weekend.  My hair feels pretty good.  I almost didn't do the wash today.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm sure this list is not up to date but here is a link to the stores they say have Terressentials. It also shares about contacting a store to sell the product or letting them know of a good store to sell the product in.
> 
> http://www.terressentials.com/stores.html


 
I'm such a goober!  i could have looked at this long ago lol:  Thanks faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];14169645]I'm such a goober! i could have looked at this long ago lol: Thanks @faithVA


 
It wasn't that easy to find. I've been on that site at least 8 times and never saw it. Not until you said something about stores did I think to look at it. And it was at the bottom. That site is not easy to navigate. 

I think I will talk to my local health food store about carrying it.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My left coast lemon is supposed to be delivered on Wednesday....


----------



## yodie (Sep 5, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Seriously yodie?
> 
> Can you pm the stores?  How did you find this out?


The store locations on the website. (Sherman Oaks and Canoga Park). Neither store carries the lemon, but one store offered to special order it. Spec ordering would take a month. Ugh!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> The store locations on the website. (Sherman Oaks and Canoga Park). Neither store carries the lemon, but one store offered to special order it. Spec ordering would take a month. Ugh!


 
A month? wow! Did you not want to try the Lavender?

I went to for the lemon because I know my hair needed the extra moisture and I don't really like floral   But people like the lavender.


----------



## yodie (Sep 5, 2011)

I really hate to buy yet another product, so do you ladies really think this is an all time keeper or just a product of the month? My hair tends to be fine and dry, so I don't know if I should try.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> I really hate to buy yet another product, so do you ladies really think this is an all time keeper or just a product of the month? My hair tends to be fine and dry, so I don't know if I should try.


 
I'd say bite the bullet and purchase just one and see how it goes.  No one can say if it will be a keeper for you, you know?  I like it because I rarely ever use shampoo anymore (maybe 2 or 3 times a year i'd guess??) and this helps to get my hair clean and prepped to really take in my conditioner.  This in itself doesn't make my hair smooth but once i throw on my conditioner in the shower my hair is just buttery and heavenly.  I'm natchal by the way if that makes a difference i don't know.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> I really hate to buy yet another product, so do you ladies really think this is an all time keeper or just a product of the month? My hair tends to be fine and dry, so I don't know if I should try.


 
I'm not a product of the month type of girl. And I don't recommend a lot of products. In the 1 year I've been on here I think I've only said I really liked 3 products. Taliah Waajids conditioner, Morrocco Method mud detox and now this one. 

My hair is also fine, dry, 4b but dense. For some of us we had been struggling with finding products for a while so we weren't looking for the next big thing we were just looking for something that worked. And this worked for most of us.

Ok -I'm ranting now.   I think if you are tired of trying product after product, I would recommend it. 

I'm not going to front. Recommending things is a little scary. But I do recommend this product.


It's good enough where I won't share it with my momma.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 5, 2011)

yodie what faithVA said.^^^^   I'm not one to recommend hair products to others, too much responsibility I guess, especially when hair care is such an individual and deeply personal thing. I rarely post but was inspired by the great results I was getting with the TE mud wash to come out of lurkdom to share my experience with others (first time ever). I think its a superb product that works. IMHO $10.75 for a 8 oz shampoo that doubles as a detangler/conditioner/DC is a good buy so why not give it a try. I really don't think it will disappoint. That's my


----------



## yodie (Sep 6, 2011)

hair4today, thanks for stepping out to post. I really do appreciate it! 
Thanks faithVa and Je Ne Sais Quoi


----------



## Ediese (Sep 6, 2011)

I did my fourth wash last night. I still lost a lot of hair, so that's a little scary. I slathered on some moisturizing conditioner, so I'd be able to detangle by hair. Then, I used the wash, and I felt the same stripped feeling. After I rinsed, I applied a little of my conditioner as a leave in with some argan oil. My hair feels different today. It's less straw-like, actually feels nice and soft. I guess you do need to doctor it based on your hair needs. Thanks ladies! I heard from the company, and they said what I was experiencing was normal. I just couldn't continue with my hair being that dry. That has to be very damaging.It's a good thing I'm getting a trim this week so I can get rid of these knots.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 6, 2011)

today is my 5th day of detox and i will begin washing my hair 1x until friday...when i was washing my hair yesterday with the 2 washes back to back, i noticed my hair felt very clean and strong. i can tell my hair is changing for the better. i used aloe vera gel to set my hair and used shea butter to seal my ends for my braid out. this morning while taking them down i noticed how shiny my hair is. i have some patches in the back that are 4b so it was a bit dry and frizzy. i rubbed some aloe vera gel through my hair once i was finished and i must say my hair looks great. i was a skeptic before but now i am believer that the mud is working for my hair.


----------



## Sesi (Sep 6, 2011)

Any way ladies in the uk can get their hands on this (dammit i neva shoulda left the US ) ?
When i am at the terressentials website, in the address section, it won't let me enter a uk address.


----------



## Tamster (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn yall. Ok so the shipping from Sage Natureceuticals is 6.25, but they are selling each bottle for 15 bucks!

And the place in IL is not carrying it. Apparently they try out all the products before selling and they didnt like it. It made his hair soft, but he said it left a residue on his scalp and his wife's scalp. *shrug* dah well.

Looks like for me the best deal is to order it from the Terressentials site itself. I hope the 8oz will last me.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone notices a straightened effect? My kitchen is no longer a kitchen... my coils are gone almost like a relaxer in some areas... My hair was and is very easy to detangle, I didn't lose alot of hair and the hair is softer.


----------



## sikora (Sep 6, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Has anyone notices a straightened effect? My kitchen is no longer a kitchen... my coils are gone almost like a relaxer in some areas... My hair was and is very easy to detangle, I didn't lose alot of hair and the hair is softer.



I haven't noticed straightening, just more definition in my texture. However, I'm not losing much hair at all when I detangle


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bumping for more responses.......please


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Has anyone notices a straightened effect? My kitchen is no longer a kitchen... my coils are gone almost like a relaxer in some areas... My hair was and is very easy to detangle, I didn't lose alot of hair and the hair is softer.


 
My mom uses it as well and her hair appears straighter. I think the hair just softens up more so the curl pattern is a little softer which may be the reason it isn't so hard to detangle. 

My hair overall hung more and just feels lighter. Before it was just packed to my head now it just feels more airy if that makes sense.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 6, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> I did two days of detox with the lemon scent. I parted my hair in 4 sections wetting each section & applying the mud. It took 2 tablespoons for each section. I let it sit for an hour each day.
> Day one I noticed my wack patches were curling at the ends. I never wash my hair loose this was the first time and I never use a comb to detangle so this fits my regimen perfectly. after washing my hair was detangled and I put kckt with avocado oil to seal.
> Day two same thing just styled my hair in twist using KCKT and AO to seal then aloe vera gel & QBBRC to twist.
> Since my curls are apparent my hair shrinks a bit more so my twist are a little shorter but the ends look great!
> ...



What I have noticed since my two day detox:
1) I moisturized the day after my second day wash and its 4 days after my wash and my hair is still moist. I usually have to moist & seal daily.
2) I have my hair in two strand twist and the ends are more defined in the areas that didn't curl at all.
3) I have a problem scalp and it feels moist and tingly when I massage my scalp. My scalp just feels fresh and clean although I use oil to massage.

I have been looking for a natural product for my hair since I have scalp issues and this works perfectly for me. I had no need to DC. DC will be more of an option rather than a need. This product is a staple for me. I will just deal with the smell. LOL


----------



## hair4today (Sep 6, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Has anyone notices a straightened effect? My kitchen is no longer a kitchen... my coils are gone almost like a relaxer in some areas... My hair was and is very easy to detangle, I didn't lose alot of hair and the hair is softer.



My back kitchen has always been my weak spot, the most delicate section on my head. When I was relaxed, I had a permanent bald spot back there.  As a natural, it grew but was still a trouble spot so that area  needed mega TLC to limit breakage. Since starting with the mud wash, my kitchen has gone from dry, parched, tight curls to looser springy, defined curls -- so much so --that I swear I've got a 4a patch back there when I thought I had a full head of 4b curls.  Perhaps faithVA is right, maybe the  mud wash is gently loosening our curl patterns and in your case maybe you had loose-ish curls to begin with so its making the curls in your kitchen area straigher.  As a possible fix, perhaps you could try applying the mud wash to your kitchen area last so that you're limiting the length of time you have the mud wash on that section of hair.  Just a thought...


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 6, 2011)

hair4today said:


> My back kitchen has always been my weak spot, the most delicate section on my head. When I was relaxed, I had a permanent bald spot back there. As a natural, it grew but was still a trouble spot so that area needed mega TLC to limit breakage. Since starting with the mud wash, my kitchen has gone from dry, parched, tight curls to looser springy, defined curls -- so much so --that I swear I've got a 4a patch back there when I thought I had a full head of 4b curls. Perhaps @faithVA is right, maybe the mud wash is gently loosening our curl patterns and in your case maybe you had loose-ish curls to begin with so its making the curls in your kitchen area straigher. As a possible fix, perhaps you could try applying the mud wash to your kitchen area last so that you're limiting the length of time you have the mud wash on that section of hair. Just a thought...


 
Thanks I will try that. I was getting a bit concerned!!!


----------



## JudithO (Sep 6, 2011)

Ediese When I was doing my detox, my hair felt pretty dry but as soon as I applied a hair butter or oil, it was pure softness. I only did the the detox for 2 days.. my hair was shedding a lot so I decided to stop it.. I plan to wash every other week.. so my hair will detox over a couple months. 

This is definitely a keeper for me... I say put some butter or oil on your hair after the wash and see how it feels... I feel like conditioner defeats the purpose... Anyway.. no one knows your hair like you do... If you feel it's shedding too much, then manipulate less. 

Good luck. 




Ediese said:


> I did my fourth wash last night. I still lost a lot of hair, so that's a little scary. I slathered on some moisturizing conditioner, so I'd be able to detangle by hair. Then, I used the wash, and I felt the same stripped feeling. After I rinsed, I applied a little of my conditioner as a leave in with some argan oil. My hair feels different today. It's less straw-like, actually feels nice and soft. I guess you do need to doctor it based on your hair needs. Thanks ladies! I heard from the company, and they said what I was experiencing was normal. I just couldn't continue with my hair being that dry. That has to be very damaging.It's a good thing I'm getting a trim this week so I can get rid of these knots.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2011)

[USER=104981 said:
			
		

> McQuay30[/USER];14177085]Thanks I will try that. I was getting a bit concerned!!!


 
If you are leaving the mud wash on for extended periods try going back to just 20 minutes. And when you go back to you using the mud wash for your shampoo your hair will adjust to wait your true curl pattern is.

The mud wash doesn't make any permanent changes to your hair, it just removes unseen things that have been there for a while.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 7, 2011)

I am so excited to read all these good things, since mine comes today!   I'm really pleased with how quickly it shipped (then again, I live in MD where it's based, so it make sense ).


----------



## hair4today (Sep 7, 2011)

For those of you who are wondering, the mud shampoo straight out of the bottle tested at a pH level of 7 which is a neutral pH similar to water.  Not sure what properties of the product are contributing to the loosening effect that some are experiencing but the pH test confirms that the mud wash doesn't have the ability to permanently alter the curl pattern of hair.  Relaxers that can do this have a pH of about 11 to 12.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Sep 7, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Has anyone notices a straightened effect? My kitchen is no longer a kitchen... my coils are gone almost like a relaxer in some areas... My hair was and is very easy to detangle, I didn't lose alot of hair and the hair is softer.



my hair isn't straightened by the product but it def detangles a lot easier tho


----------



## AMAKA127 (Sep 7, 2011)

I completed my 7 day detox sunday and my hair went through every single stage that has been mentioned in this post. The first 3 days, I applied diluted mud wash to my hair and slept with it over night with a shower cap. In the morning I washed it out and detangled in the shower and applied no product. The first couple of days my hair felt stiff and dry but I knew it was due to the layers of product. Day 4-7, I washed my hair once in the morning and and once at night and sprayed my hair down with water in the morning. 

Yesterday was the first time washing my hair since sunday and again, I diluted about 3 tablespoons of mud in a spray bottle with water. I also added a couple of drops of peppermint, lavender, and rosemary oil to it and my hair feels GREAT! I twisted my hair last night with Shea Moistures curl enhancing smoothie and my hair feels awesome! 

I always had an issue with the crown of my head .... GONE and I can honestly say it must have been due to this product. 

As far as people having issues with shedding, I experienced this as well but I think it was the fact that I was not thoroughly rinsing out the mud from my hair. Just make sure  that all the mud is rinsed out and that issue should subside. Also try diluting the product, I think the product is very potent by nature so diluting it would not lessen its effect.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm amazed at how fast this thread is exploding... I really hope most of us get great results especially 4b's cos it's a love-hate relationship with our (I'll speak for myself... my) hair texture so nailing down a regimen is such a blessing...


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 7, 2011)

I finished my detox and I am still happy with my outcome and Using Qhemet AOHC as my moisturizer my hair is no longer dry with a bunch of products added on and still dry.. At 1st I was like this stuff is not helping with my moisture but I wasn't using something heavy enough.. The Shea moisture restortative conditioner wasn't enough I needed something thick and the AOHC did it.. I still have some pura body cupuca butter coming so I can't wait to see what that does but for right now AOHC is a winner.. Here is some styles from yesterday's hair.. I had to work in the office yesterday and one of my co-workers called me Raggedy Anne because of my curls I didn't get it and still don't.. 

I used Chicoro gel to sick those edges down.. I have fine edges in certain areas that flaxseed is not strong enough to hold down.. The gel left a little bit of residue on my hair but I am looking into a way to tweek the recipe a little


----------



## hair4today (Sep 7, 2011)

@ LadyMacgyver:wowh my god, your hair looks amazingly healthy and shiny. That's what I call mega watt  Excuse me as I .


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I finished my detox and I am still happy with my outcome and Using Qhemet AOHC as my moisturizer my hair is no longer dry with a bunch of products added on and still dry..


 
Glad everything went well. Looks great


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Glad everything went well. Looks great


 

Just feels good to have a product that works and to have found the right combo too..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 7, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @ LadyMacgyver:wowh my god, your hair looks amazingly healthy and shiny. That's what I call mega watt  Excuse me as I .


 
:superbanana:


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 7, 2011)

RT:





hair4today said:


> @ LadyMacgyver:wowh my god, your hair looks amazingly healthy and shiny. That's what I call mega watt  Excuse me as I .





Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 7, 2011)

My order of Left Coast Lemon was delivered yesterday and after just two uses, I have to say I'm impressed!  I applied the LCL full strength to my dry, un-detangled hair in four sections, covered with a plastic cap for 45 minutes then rinsed it out in the shower.  While rinsing, my hair felt silky and I was able to easily detangle with my fingers* but the real test for me is how my hair feels after it dries.* 

I didn't have my Jilbere shower comb available at the moment but after I got out of the shower and dressed, I gently detangled with my shower comb and was amazed by how easily it glided through my hair and how little hair I had in the comb.  I twisted my hair in for sections, covered my hair with a satin bonnet and let it air-dry overnight.  In the morning, it still felt soft and moist, even with no product applied. 

Today, after my 3 mile hill run, I again applied the LCL and covered with a plastic cap for 45 minutes.  Again, mucho detangling and softness.  Today, I misted (is this a word?) with AVJ, veggie glycerin and distilled water and sealed with a little Palm Butter.  I noticed the mist made my hair even softer and juicier, like after my best DC!  My hair is covered with a satin cap and hat for the rest of the day.

I think I will continue to use this method to apply the LCL to my hair for the next 7 days.  Overall, I must say this product is amazing and will find a prime spot in my regimen!  I love the smell and the way it feels on my scalp.  The only drawback is the cost and the fact I can't by it on the ground.  But other then this, it's *MOS DEFINITELY *a keeper!


----------



## lsw29 (Sep 7, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> OK LADIESSS!!! I found the mud wash in a store here in ATLANTA for $15.00. She also has many other natural products I always wanted to try but refused to pay shipping. Store name Sage Naturalcuticals.
> So I purchased the lemon and will start my detox tonight!!! **DOES HAPPY DANCE** ;-)



Thaks for this info.  I am so excited that I can purchase this product on the ground!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay because of the mud wash, I BCed last night. Well 3/4 of the way. I still have another 1/4 to go but I left my scissors on my truck so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.

I started detoxing & it occurred to me - why I am I wasting time/product/money on these chemical ends if I'm not planning on keeping them. And the next thing I know I was cutting.

So I have a TWA and have been hiding it from DH but I'm looking forward to my new journey.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 8, 2011)

...i just bought some of this stuff.

dun dun dunnnnnnnnn.  will report back when i receive and use.  : )


----------



## hair4today (Sep 8, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay because of the mud wash, I BCed last night. Well 3/4 of the way. I still have another 1/4 to go but I left my scissors on my truck so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I started detoxing & it occurred to me - why I am I wasting time/product/money on these chemical ends if I'm not planning on keeping them. And the next thing I know I was cutting.
> 
> So I have a TWA and have been hiding it from DH but I'm looking forward to my new journey.


Wow that's wonderful news congrats. I  admire your decisiveness. Hopefully your hubbie is supportive.  How did your hair feel after the mud wash? Would love to see pics of your hair post BC.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 8, 2011)

Once I finish cutting, I will be posting pics. I don't really have much to compare to since I wasn't all natural prior to the detox. I will say that my curls are popping. My son asked me did I have a "kit" in my hair last night when I was cutting.

Oh, I cut with the clay in my hair. It was easier to distinguish the two textures since my jheri curl is so close to my natural curl pattern. I'm heavy handed & have gone through a big bottle already. I have a medium bottle of lavender & mint arriving tomorrow. I love how the lemon smells but I want to see if I'll get different results from the different flavors.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay because of the mud wash, I BCed last night. Well 3/4 of the way. I still have another 1/4 to go but I left my scissors on my truck so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I started detoxing & it occurred to me - why I am I wasting time/product/money on these chemical ends if I'm not planning on keeping them. And the next thing I know I was cutting.
> 
> So I have a TWA and have been hiding it from DH but I'm looking forward to my new journey.


 
Wow, I hope your DH loves it or you love it. But I think it is a great way to start off your fully natural journey with such a fresh start.


----------



## JC Jane (Sep 9, 2011)

After following this thread for a few days I took the plunge and purchased the Terreessentials Clay Wash - Left Coast Lemon Formula on Monday. It arrived yesterday and today was day one of my hair detox.

A little background about myself. I am relaxed AND bleached with a color on top of that. APL, nearly BSL. My last relaxer was about 7 weeks ago. Normally I wash and DC my hair with Silicon Mix weekly then get it roller set by a friend.

So, I mixed about two and a half tablespoons of the clay wash with 4 oz. of water for each of the three washes I did back to back tonight. First, I saturated my hair with the solution and rubbed it onto my scalp. I let this sit on my hair for about 45 minutes.

Next, I washed that out and followed up with the other two washes.

After completing all three consecutive washes my hair felt gummy and looked angry, as if it were disturbed and agitated. I’ve gone through detoxes in the past so I kind of expected my hair to react a little like how the rest of my body does when it detoxes from something. I will say that I half expected it to feel the way hair feels after you’ve used a harsh clarifying shampoo but it didn’t.

As it dried, it softened up to where my hair felt like I had used a regular shampoo with a regular rinse out conditioner. HOWEVER, the difference between the traditional wash and this one for me is that I NEVER go without a leave in. EVER. Or a traditional conditioner for that matter (rinse or deep). My hair didn’t feel super moist but it did feel like I had some sort of water based leave in on it.

I  began detangling a bit with my fingers but my hair clung together a bit so I left it alone and let it air dry until it was about 50% dry. Then I went back to test it with my fingers. I lost a few short bits of hair so I left it alone again until it was 75% dry.

At 75% dry detangling became so darn easy. I mean I lost less than maybe 25 hairs? And when I threw the hairs in the toilet, they just sat there! They didn’t sink like they normally do!

At 90% my hair was just hanging there on my head. Not in a flat ironed way but not it the way that my hair normally hangs when air dried. Usually, when air dried, my hair gets super frizzy, even with the best of leave ins. 

I kept examining my hair quizzically because this experience was so strange. Finally I sectioned the hair into 4 and put them in bantu knots and tied it with a scarf.

My hair isn’t shiny, but I figure this is just the beginning of the detox and there must be gunk still embedded in the hair shafts. I don’t really like the scent of wash and the hair also isn’t as soft as I would like, especially the new growth but I really cant beat the fact that I lost so few hairs on this wash day. Tomorrow is another day and I can’t wait to see how my hair will feel in the morning. Not sure when I will be doing the second series of washes.


----------



## Tchanelle (Sep 9, 2011)

Just ordered the Left Coast Lemon and the Cool Mint. I want to detox my hair before I get a sew-in so... we'll see how this goes


----------



## Wildchild453 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know what I'm waiting for. I really don't.


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 9, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in with my two cents, too, since I tried the product when it came yesterday. 

I think I did a modified detox. I actually use products that are at least 90% organic so I didn't necessarily feel that I needed a full-fledged detox. However, I have to say that I was extremely impressed with how easy it was to detangle my hair. It felt like I had conditioner in my hair, that's how easy it was to comb through it.  It felt moisturized and healthy afterwards. I know that I need a trim (I'm waiting for the Fall equinox; usually I don't do stuff like that but I want to see if it works ) and that my ends are bad. Even so, this is the first time in all my natural days that I've been able to detangle my hair without conditioner in it or even oil in it. 

I purchased the 16 oz. lavender. I will probably try the other scents. I'm going to continue using this and I'm even contemplating using it diluted when I get braids put in later on this fall. I'm impressed with how my hair and scalp feel. The scalp is particularly important to me.


----------



## JC Jane (Sep 9, 2011)

Small update: Today my hair was not as moist and soft as I would have liked but I did achieve a decent air dried bantu knot out which is extremely rare (black diamond rare!)

I am debating on wether to use a mixture of AVG, water, ACV and oil for some shine and moisture but I think I may just stick it out and continue with the true detox process.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2011)

JC Jane said:


> After following this thread for a few days I took the plunge and purchased the Terreessentials Clay Wash - Left Coast Lemon Formula on Monday. It arrived yesterday and today was day one of my hair detox.
> 
> A little background about myself. I am relaxed AND bleached with a color on top of that. APL, nearly BSL. My last relaxer was about 7 weeks ago. Normally I wash and DC my hair with Silicon Mix weekly then get it roller set by a friend.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update. Was interested in how it worked with relaxed hair. My hair also had that gummy feeling. It lasted until day 4 of the detox and then it went away.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 9, 2011)

my my has this thread grown

faithVA have you heard back from them regarding the discount?? _(can't read the prior pages at the moment so if you did and mentioned it i am sorry)_


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2011)

[USER=324781 said:
			
		

> theNaturalWonders[/USER];14195873]my my has this thread grown
> 
> @faithVA have you heard back from them regarding the discount?? _(can't read the prior pages at the moment so if you did and mentioned it i am sorry)_


 
No I haven't. And I sent them a follow up email on Wednesday. No response so far.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 9, 2011)

small update: so i didn't have enough time to finish out the week long detox but i honestly believe because i kept the mud in for 2 hours the first day and an hour the next day that it sped up the process...i knew by the 5th day that my hair was okay.  i am going to wash today as a regular wash day and just keep doing that until it gets cold enough to stretch it to 2 weeks

sooo i have been rocking a braid out all week and my hair is very much defined...normally my braidouts only last a day but this is my 4th day hair and it still looks good! i can go a few more days but i prefer not too...i am going to either use henna tomorrow or my caramel treatment~i am so excited on how the results will come out now that my hair has been detoxified(sp) i will report back


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> No I haven't. And I sent them a follow up email on Wednesday. No response so far.


 
i am still optimistic but now that Sage carries it I may just go there instead


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 10, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> Detox Day 1:
> -Used 1oz of mud and mixed with 3oz of water
> -Was only able to wash twice
> -Scalp has cool sensation, but still have build up (when I scratch w/ nail it's dirty still)
> ...



*Detox Day 2:*
-Diluted mix 50:50, only used 1oz
-Sticky/tacky feeling has gone
-I get a better clean washing over the sink
-Applicator bottle works great for application
-Haven't applied any product afterwards
-Hair still ashy looking

*Detox Day 3:*
-Skipped two days in between detoxes, too tired
-Left mud on overnight by accident
-Applied directly to wet twists, didn't unravel just squished it in, way easier 
-Hair feels fluffier, a bit softer, and has lost its ashiness 
-Removing shed hair is easier
-Tempted to end detox, but I will wash tomorrow (too tired)

I'll know if it really works when I go back to moisturizing. I'm going to start with just AVG and EVCO or EVOO or I'll try Oyin Hair Dew or Qhemet CTDG. My hair DOES NOT hold moisture so we'll see.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 10, 2011)

Question? Does anyone know if Tresemme Natural conditioner contains plastic and the like? That's my staple leave in and I would be tempted to take the TE plunge if the Tresemme Naturals line was passable as a nearly natural product.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 10, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> *Detox Day 2:*
> -Diluted mix 50:50, only used 1oz
> -Sticky/tacky feeling has gone
> -I get a better clean washing over the sink
> ...


 
.:Eden:.Lady we must be hair soul mates or something. I am on day 3 after skipping 2 days. I left mine overnight out of sheer laziness. And I, too, decided to place mine in an applicator bottle & use 1 oz of water & 1 oz of mud. The applicator bottle method is sooo much better/easier. 


I am officially done with the lemon. I used the mint for the 1st time & saw an immediate difference. Plus I love the tingly scalp and I actually find it soothing once I put on my heat cap. As soon as I put the mud in a few minutes ago, my curls were popping.


Since I just BCed & have been using cone filled products, I will complete the detox. I'm sooo loving the mint. I have a bottle of lavender. I'm going to try it next. If it doesn't work I may be looking to trade with anyone that has the mint & would rather the lavender.



Fhrizzball said:


> Question? Does anyone know if Tresemme Natural conditioner contains plastic and the like? That's my staple leave in and I would be tempted to take the TE plunge if the Tresemme Naturals line was passable as a nearly natural product.


 
I know it's supposed to be cone free. Here are the ingredients: Water (Aqua, Eau), stearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol, caprylic/capric triglyceride, stearamidopropyl dimethylamine, fragrance (parfum), lauroyl lysine, caprylyl glycol, brassica campestris/aleurites fordi oil copolymer, aspartic acid, distearyldimonium chloride, persea gratissima (avocado) oil, citric acid, alcohol, isopropyl alcohol, aloe barbadensis leaf juice

Maybe you could do the detox sans any products and just start back using the Tresemme after the detox.


----------



## greight (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I'll be purchasing this on Monday! 

Question... did anyone try clarifying their hair first prior to the detox? Would it help in terms of speeding up the process? My game plan would be to clarify on a Friday evening, then Saturday morning do the detox.


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 10, 2011)

I got mine yesterday!! i ordered the two oz in each flavor. I started with the sultry spice, which i like a lot! did two washes with it. one for two hours, the other overnight. going to do two with lemon today.

I'm not sure i need then though. my hair was uber soft after the first wash.

I can imagine myself ordering of each was and changing it up every week.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 10, 2011)

nakialovesshoes
Yesss, we are in the same boat. This detox is time consuming, and I too am running out of product. I want to try the Lavender, not that I don't like the Lemon. I'm just not a lemon smelling person. I need to purchase the 16oz ASAP.

I seriously don't know how I'm going to use less than 1oz of product each week once I start my regular washes, because the little amount Naptural85 uses I don't think will get my hair clean erplexed


----------



## sikora (Sep 10, 2011)

nagawa said:


> I think I'll be purchasing this on Monday!
> 
> Question... did anyone try clarifying their hair first prior to the detox? Would it help in terms of speeding up the process? My game plan would be to clarify on a Friday evening, then Saturday morning do the detox.



I don't think that's necessary because the clarifying shampoo would be yet another layer of product that the detox process will have to rid your hair of.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 10, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> @nakialovesshoes
> Yesss, we are in the same boat. This detox is time consuming, and I too am running out of product. I want to try the Lavender, not that I don't like the Lemon. I'm just not a lemon smelling person. I need to purchase the 16oz ASAP.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I'm going to use less than 1oz of product each week once I start my regular washes, because the little amount Naptural85 uses I don't think will get my hair clean erplexed


 
It won't be hard I think if you are using mostly natural products you won't need to use the much TE anyway..  I washed for the 1st time after the detox last week and I diluted mine and then used a squirt on my hand rub that together and used it throughout my hair and that was fine for my hair..


----------



## hair4today (Sep 10, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> I got mine yesterday!! i ordered the two oz in each flavor. I started with the sultry spice, which i like a lot! did two washes with it. one for two hours, the other overnight. going to do two with lemon today.
> 
> I'm not sure i need then though. my hair was uber soft after the first wash.
> 
> I can imagine myself ordering of each was and changing it up every week.


Sounds like your hair has already detoxed just by doing the two extended washes. If so then just switch to your regular wash schedule whatever that is and save yourself some time and money.  You'll have to go by what you think your hair needs. What's nice about the mud wash is that it allows each of us to customize usage based on the individual needs of our hair. Have fun with the different flavours.  I've been using lavender but want to try cool mint next...nakialovesshoes description of how it feels on the scalp and hair sounds positively delish.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 10, 2011)

.:Eden:. said:


> nakialovesshoes
> Yesss, we are in the same boat. This detox is time consuming, and I too am running out of product. I want to try the Lavender, not that I don't like the Lemon. I'm just not a lemon smelling person. I need to purchase the 16oz ASAP.
> 
> I seriously don't know how I'm going to use less than 1oz of product each week once I start my regular washes, because the little amount Naptural85 uses I don't think will get my hair clean erplexed



.:Eden:. I have a TWA & am using 1 oz for each wash. I wonder how much I'll have to use when I really have some hair. I agree with you. I'm heavy handed with products & could never believe that a small amount could get a full head of hair clean. 

I loved the lemon scent. It was always lingering even after I rinsed & it was such a fresh scent. However, I'm sitting with the lavender on & a heat cap &  the lavender is soothing as well but I miss the sensation from the mint. 

I think that I still have build up because my hair still isn't soft after the mud is rinsed. So the detox continues...


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 10, 2011)

nagawa said:


> I think I'll be purchasing this on Monday!
> 
> Question... did anyone try clarifying their hair first prior to the detox? Would it help in terms of speeding up the process? My game plan would be to clarify on a Friday evening, then Saturday morning do the detox.


 
This is my same question. Why not suggest clarify or chelating shampoo (which remove minerals and deposits, they dont leave anything behind). Or do they just want you to spend alot of money using up the whole $30 bottle on a detox so you have to buy a second bottle. It sounds like a company running game on unsuspecting people (sorry, just being truthful).


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 10, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> This is my same question. Why not suggest clarify or chelating shampoo (which remove minerals and deposits, they dont leave anything behind). Or do they just want you to spend alot of money using up the whole $30 bottle on a detox so you have to buy a second bottle. It sounds like a company running game on unsuspecting people (sorry, just being truthful).


 

I clarified b4 and my hair never felt like it does now. I could never detangle either when I clarified alone.. I would always have to use more product to even help detangle my hair. So not sure but I just felt a big difference from using the detox than clarifying my hair..


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 10, 2011)

I use <0.5 oz each wash.  I dilute it 3:1 though.  If I feel I need more after using the diluted solution, I will use it straight out the bottle but tiny bit (half the size of a dime), on the section that needs more.  Also doing ACV helps stretch it A LOT.

Oh yeah, here a YT video about making your wash last.  It's actually a recipe to make your own but the poster says she really likes the scents.  Sorry if its already been posted.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=114771 said:
			
		

> nagawa[/USER];14202555]I think I'll be purchasing this on Monday!
> 
> Question... did anyone try clarifying their hair first prior to the detox? Would it help in terms of speeding up the process? My game plan would be to clarify on a Friday evening, then Saturday morning do the detox.


 

If you have regular shampoo I think that would be ok. If you have really had a lot of success with clarifying then go ahead. I wouldn't recommend clarifying for most people because it tends to be harsh on the hair and take a lot of the moisture with it. But you know your hair.

If you don't have a lot of heavy products on your hair, I don't think clarifying or shampooing is necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

[USER=10150 said:
			
		

> virtuenow[/USER];14203593]This is my same question. Why not suggest clarify or chelating shampoo (which remove minerals and deposits, they dont leave anything behind). Or do they just want you to spend alot of money using up the whole $30 bottle on a detox so you have to buy a second bottle. It sounds like a company running game on unsuspecting people (sorry, just being truthful).


 
Well they are selling organic and certified organic products. It would go against their philosophy to recommend using synthetic products and then sell you a product to remove synthetic products. They do say that you can clarify with a diluted ACV mix. 

And you don't have to use the whole bottle on the detox. We just tend to be so heavy handed and over use. Its just part of the learning process. I had my mom dilute hers and she got through the whole process with 75% of the wash left.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 11, 2011)

I noticed that my Lemon is not as thick as the lavendar.. When I put the lemon in my hands and rub it together it slipped out of my hand while the lavendar just stayed together more.. Has anyone else noticed this if you used both products.. When I used the lavendar I had to beat my bottle to death to get the product out when it was closer to the bottom..  I think for now I am a lemon fan but I might just try the others ones as well this one lady on you tube did a review of all different kinds.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I noticed that my Lemon is not as thick as the lavendar.. When I put the lemon in my hands and rub it together it slipped out of my hand while the lavendar just stayed together more.. Has anyone else noticed this if you used both products.. When I used the lavendar I had to beat my bottle to death to get the product out when it was closer to the bottom.. I think for now I am a lemon fan but I might just try the others ones as well this one lady on you tube did a review of all different kinds.


 
That's interesting. I wasn't aware of that. I did notice when I went to dilute my lemon today that it seemed thin. I will probably get the samples on the next purchase to see how they compare for me. Since I am learning how to not be as heavy handed, I don't think I will need to purchase another bottle before the end of the year.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 11, 2011)

I would definitely strongly suggest you not use a clarifying poo before using the mud wash.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Well they are selling organic and certified organic products. It would go against their philosophy to recommend using synthetic products and then sell you a product to remove synthetic products. They do say that you can clarify with a diluted ACV mix.
> 
> And you don't have to use the whole bottle on the detox. We just tend to be so heavy handed and over use. Its just part of the learning process. *I had my mom dilute hers and she got through the whole process with 75% of the wash left*.


 

faithVA


*WOW that's awesome .... *

*How much did your mom dilute for her to be able to go through the whole detox (about 13 washes in total) and still have 75% of her bottle left? *

*Was this an 8oz or 16oz bottle?*


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> *WOW that's awesome .... *
> 
> *How much did your mom dilute for her to be able to go through the whole detox (about 13 washes in total) and still have 75% of her bottle left? *
> 
> *Was this an 8oz or 16oz bottle?*


 
She has the 16 oz. And she took 2 oz and diluted 1 oz mud wash to 1 to 2 oz water but she used that for 2 washes. Her hair is also SL but her hair is less dense than mine so she can probably do her hair with 1oz on a regular wash where I need 2 oz. But obviously she isn't as heavy handed as I am either. 

Today I did 2 oz of mud wash to 3 oz of water and that got me through 1 wash.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 12, 2011)

Ihave completed 5 days of the detox. So far I'm in love with the mint. I will use up the lavender but I'm sold on the mint. I can feel a difference with the rinse-out results & I like the results from the mint better.

Do you guys think it will hinder my results if I use homemade flax seed gel on my hair after I rinse & a little organic rose hip seed oil to seal? I did it yesterday & today. The flax seed gives me really neat, defined curls.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Ihave completed 5 days of the detox. So far I'm in love with the mint. I will use up the lavender but I'm sold on the mint. I can feel a difference with the rinse-out results & I like the results from the mint better.
> 
> Do you guys think it will hinder my results if I use homemade flax seed gel on my hair after I rinse & a little organic rose hip seed oil to seal? I did it yesterday & today. The flax seed gives me really neat, defined curls.


 
You shouldn't have any problems. Things like flax seed gel and oils rinse out of your hair easily. You should be fine.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Trying to answer a question about greasy hair really has me appreciating how far my hair has come in the past month and how little product I have to apply to my hair now.

After my wash regimen and henna yesterday I applied a leave in, a butter to seal and a gel to hold my twists. And today no chasing moisture down. My hair is moisturized and I can run my hand down my twists and not a speck of stickness of greasiness. 

Two months ago I would have applied a lot more on wash day and my twists and scalp would be dry right now and I would be rushing home to remoisturize. I am feeling very happy with my hair and my regimen right now.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 12, 2011)

@faithVAThat's what I'm looking forward to after all of this - simplicity. I'm going to try & get away with no leave-in initially. I'm hoping that I can just spray my hair w/AV & glycerin, style with the flax seed gel & seal w/ a homemade shea butter mix. 

I think I'll keep the rose hip seed oil for an occasional prepoo. I also have some white camellia oil that I need to pick up from my mailbox. Think I'll probably use that in between co-washes as a light daily treatment. 

I'm going to up my stash of AO conditioners to find out what my hair likes.  

Oh & I'm going to add a monthly/bi-monthly henna/indigo to my routine.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Trying to answer a question about greasy hair really has me appreciating how far my hair has come in the past month and how little product I have to apply to my hair now.
> 
> After my wash regimen and henna yesterday I applied a leave in, a butter to seal and a gel to hold my twists. And today no chasing moisture down. My hair is moisturized and I can run my hand down my twists and not a speck of stickness of greasiness.
> 
> Two months ago I would have applied a lot more on wash day and my twists and scalp would be dry right now and I would be rushing home to remoisturize. I am feeling very happy with my hair and my regimen right now.


faithVA I remember when you started the 'Build Your Regimen' thread where you and the other posters  tried to figure out what worked best for your hair.  I didn't post but I learned at lot from that thread. Thinking how nice it must be for you that you've finally have your regiment nailed.  Congrats on getting to this stage of your healthy hair journey.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @faithVA I remember when you started the 'Build Your Regimen' thread where you and the other posters tried to figure out what worked best for your hair. I didn't post but I learned at lot from that thread. Thinking how nice it must be for you that you've finally have your regiment nailed. Congrats on getting to this stage of your healthy hair journey.


 
Thanks hair4today. I had so much stuff and I was so confused. My hair was starting to recover but I was mad guessing. It does feel good to know what works for me and to have repeatable results. I feel really confident that I will see a lot of progress in the next 6 months. 

The only issue with getting your regimen right is then you get advanced hih disease


----------



## JC Jane (Sep 13, 2011)

I did a second wash on Saturday so I will do the third wash day. My hair feels like straw and there has been some breakage. My hair is in a loose bun so that there is no agitation to the hair. I'll keep up with the detox and see how things go but if after the 5th wash there is no improvement I will not continue. My hair may not be strong enough to withstand the process.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=185806 said:
			
		

> JC Jane[/USER];14222949]I did a second wash on Saturday so I will do the third wash day. My hair feels like straw and there has been some breakage. My hair is in a loose bun so that there is no agitation to the hair. I'll keep up with the detox and see how things go but if after the 5th wash there is no improvement I will not continue. My hair may not be strong enough to withstand the process.


 
How are you using it? Are you doing the 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 or are you doing 1 wash and leaving it on an extended period of time?

Are you diluting it 50/50 with water?

What are you putting on after you wash?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA I am so glad to hear that you have simplified your regimen!  Also thanks for post that you did a henna treatment.  Because I am doing on today and was wondering if it would make my hair dry.  I do plan to use a homemade deep conditioner afterwards though (I guess out of habit and I enjoy making my own hair stuff).  

Since I have been using the clay wash, I found out that the other conditioners I have been using is what was cause my youngest daughter's allergies. So I am thankful to find that out!  Both of my daughters' hair as well as mines is so much soft and detangling is alot easier especially for my oldest daugther (who has thick & dense 4a/b MBL hair)!

I can honestly say that doing the detox session has been different than using the clay as a monthly treatment! The monthly clay treatments left my hair well defined and silky but not soft and moist or easy to detangle.  So I would suggest doing the detox even if you use your own clay mix. This has total simplified my regimen as well...I can wear a no product puff and take it out and rock a nice fluffy fro! And I don't get as nearly as much shedding as I use to get.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Trying to answer a question about greasy hair really has me appreciating how far my hair has come in the past month and how little product I have to apply to my hair now.
> 
> *After my wash regimen and henna yesterday I applied a leave in, a butter to seal and a gel to hold my twists. And today no chasing moisture down. My hair is moisturized and I can run my hand down my twists and not a speck of stickness of greasiness*.
> 
> Two months ago I would have applied a lot more on wash day and my twists and scalp would be dry right now and I would be rushing home to remoisturize. I am feeling very happy with my hair and my regimen right now.


 
i second this...the mud has really transformed my hair. i cant believe i was a skeptic before!! this past sat was my henna day and my results are amazing. henna always made my hair feel just ok but this time i could feel how my strands were strong and had thicken up. my hair even looked longer probably because the henna eliminated all frizz.  i did a braid out for sunday and no lie ladies i am on 3 day hair with crazy definition. this NEVER happens to me. the color is now oxidizing to a pretty auburn. henna would do nothing to my hair color wise. i will buy the travel size cool mint to see if i like it but i am sticking with lavender and lemon.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=196278 said:
			
		

> DesignerCurls[/USER];14223765]@faithVA I am so glad to hear that you have simplified your regimen! Also thanks for post that you did a henna treatment. Because I am doing on today and was wondering if it would make my hair dry. I do plan to use a homemade deep conditioner afterwards though (I guess out of habit and I enjoy making my own hair stuff).
> 
> Since I have been using the clay wash, I found out that the other conditioners I have been using is what was cause my youngest daughter's allergies. So I am thankful to find that out! Both of my daughters' hair as well as mines is so much soft and detangling is alot easier especially for my oldest daugther (who has thick & dense 4a/b MBL hair)!
> 
> I can honestly say that doing the detox session has been different than using the clay as a monthly treatment! The monthly clay treatments left my hair well defined and silky but not soft and moist or easy to detangle. So I would suggest doing the detox even if you use your own clay mix. This has total simplified my regimen as well...I can wear a no product puff and take it out and rock a nice fluffy fro! And I don't get as nearly as much shedding as I use to get.


 
Hope your henna treatment works out well. I use Morroco Method henna so I'm guess I'm not a true henna head. It includes conditioning items in it so I don't have to worry so much about it hardening my hair. But conditioning it afterwards and adding some oil to your conditioner should certainly help.

Glad you found out about the conditioners and the allergies. Even small things can seem so harmless sometimes. 

And I agree with you about the difference between the detox and using it as a shampoo. It's hard to explain or believe until you actually do it. I guess I was fortunate enough to have my hair in bad enough shape where the extra was necessary.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2011)

theNaturalWonders Thanks for your henna report!  I can't wait to do mines this evening!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i second this...the mud has really transformed my hair. i cant believe i was a skeptic before!! this past sat was my henna day and my results are amazing. henna always made my hair feel just ok but this time i could feel how my strands were strong and had thicken up. my hair even looked longer probably because the henna eliminated all frizz. i did a braid out for sunday and no lie ladies i am on 3 day hair with crazy definition. this NEVER happens to me. the color is now oxidizing to a pretty auburn. henna would do nothing to my hair color wise. i will buy the travel size cool mint to see if i like it but i am sticking with lavender and lemon.


 
I don't know if it is because of the mudwash or not but my henna took very well this time. I have a lot of gray up front. So the last time I applied the red henna and let it sit for an hour and then the med. brown henna for 2 hours. And it came out ok. It held pretty good but not great. Usually my edges are suspect. This time I mixed the two and applied for 2 hours and I got really solid color all over even on those hard to color edges.

The mudwash probably won't wash it out as quickly either.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Trying to answer a question about greasy hair really has me appreciating how far my hair has come in the past month and how little product I have to apply to my hair now.
> 
> After my wash regimen and henna yesterday I applied a leave in, a butter to seal and a gel to hold my twists. And today no chasing moisture down. My hair is moisturized and I can run my hand down my twists and not a speck of stickness of greasiness.
> 
> Two months ago I would have applied a lot more on wash day and my twists and scalp would be dry right now and I would be rushing home to remoisturize. I am feeling very happy with my hair and my regimen right now.


Unfortunately my greys are coming in fast and furious and I need to do a henna treatment soon. I haven't tried henna with the mud wash so far and was wondering how best to appraoch. To be honest I'm terrified of going back to dry hair so have been putting it off. Since you had such a successful henna/mud wash experience @faithVA, can you share the steps and henna formulation you used? TIA.

ETA -- not sure what the Morocco Method is for henna but if it includes extra conditioning then that's for me.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 13, 2011)

looks like my mud wash came.  i wont be home til 10pmish. im excited.


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 13, 2011)

my results





























this is only sixty percent dry

before using Giovanni


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 13, 2011)

sugarwater

Very Pretty


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=149416 said:
			
		

> hair4today[/USER];14223881]Unfortunately my greys are coming in fast and furious and I need to do a henna treatment soon. I haven't tried henna with the mud wash so far and was wondering how best to appraoch. To be honest I'm terrified of going back to dry hair so have been putting it off. Since you had such a successful henna/mud wash experience @faithVA, can you share the steps and henna formulation you used? TIA.
> 
> ETA -- not sure what the Morocco Method is for henna but if it includes extra conditioning then that's for me.


 
What I was alluding to in the previous thread is that I don't buy henna and then do the whole mixing with this and that. I buy henna from MorroccoMethod and its blended so it is conditioning. Please don't ask me with what I don't know. 

I went this route because the first time I used henna, it came out so hard and straight I ended up shaving my hair off. So I don't feel like being bothered trying to figure out the henna thing. It comes in a jar and I mix it with diluted tea and thats the end of that. 

It probably is more expensive than other hennas. I don't have a clue. 

But I know there is a henna thread where they tell you which brands to buy and what to mix. etc.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> my results


 
Was this a certain day of detox? or a mud wash? Does it look different to you? It is pretty.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 13, 2011)

hair4today i used the raj henna that curlynikki just purchased and used the same mixing ingredients that she used and added some olive oil when i was ready to apply. My henna mixes before were way too complicated which is probably why i got less than stellar results. I am really coming to a point where i appreciate simplicity.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 13, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> hair4today i used the raj henna that curlynikki just purchased and used the same mixing ingredients that she used and added some olive oil when i was ready to apply. My henna mixes before were way too complicated which is probably why i got less than stellar results. I am really coming to a point where i appreciate simplicity.


Thanks theNaturalWonders for this tip. I've henna before but its drying and takes time for my hair to get It's moisture back. I do have a few more henna questions...what order in the process did you use the mud wash...did you apply before or after henna how long did you leave the henna in your hair, if I recall Curly Nikki does overnight applications, also did you pre-poo? TIA


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Was this a certain day of detox? or a mud wash? Does it look different to you? It is pretty.



@faithVA  I've just spent about 2 hours (seriously) on the phone with Diana, one of the creators of Terressentials *
no discounts seem to be on the horizon*, she explained how their production costs basically won't allow it at this time, and that their prices haven't increased in more than 8 years despite increases in many of their materials  but just letting you know in case you haven't heard back from any emails....


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 13, 2011)

sugarwater are your results different from your regular wash?  Is that how your hair normally turns out?  Do you have before pics.  Thanks for the pics you shared


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 13, 2011)

I been eyeing their other products..They have a body oil I think that you can use for the hair and a body cream that is also good for the hair..


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Was this a certain day of detox? or a mud wash? Does it look different to you? It is pretty.


faithVA
this was day 2, after the 2nd wash that was over night. I don't think I needed it though. the 1st was enough.

I started using all natural  products last month.
Water & Aloe
Bee Mine Ayurvedic poo bar
Bee Mine Moisturizing deep condish etc

virtuenow 
my old regular Giovanni wash 





my Ayurvedic poo bar wash





















Mud Hair Wash makes my hair more flat and doesn't strip my hair as much. And a bit more definition


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 13, 2011)

sugarwater, thanks so much, which pictures are the mud wash


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 13, 2011)

virtuenow 
the mud wash is the last page except the last picture


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @faithVA I've just spent about 2 hours (seriously) on the phone with Diana, one of the creators of Terressentials and I will honestly say her wealth of information about the INGREDIENTS organic, certified organic, and ridiculous claims of natural products was simply amazing. Forget my lil' chemistry degrees, I've never ever felt so informed in such a short period of time basically.
> 
> *no discounts seem to be on the horizon*, she explained how their production costs basically won't allow it at this time, and that their prices haven't increased in more than 8 years despite increases in many of their materials
> 
> ...


 
Wow thanks tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT. I read through the site and could tell it was some good information. It was enough to make me back up and reconsider what I was using. I had no intention of going organic.  But between the reading and the results of the detox, I was like let me stop playing with stuff. No wonder my hair is thinning. 

Organic people do tend to be quite passionate.  

Please share any insights you want to share in a pm if you feel like it.

I wasn't really expecting a discount. I was expecting a reply. Just good business. But ohwell


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Wow thanks @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT. I read through the site and could tell it was some good information. It was enough to make me back up and reconsider what I was using. I had no intention of going organic.  But between the reading and the results of the detox, I was like let me stop playing with stuff. No wonder my hair is thinning.
> 
> Organic people do tend to be quite passionate.
> 
> ...




i know! lol...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 13, 2011)

[USER=236878 said:
			
		

> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT[/USER];14227843]i know! lol... i wasn't really a poster in your thread, but I remember you mentioning that you were trying to get the members a discount so I decided to ask her about it
> i asked, well why don't you do what I've done in the past and hire someone to respond to emails for you, like a college student or the like-- she simply said NOPE!
> 
> she mentioned that she receives tons of emails daily, and after being in this business for nearly 20 years, she's been ripped off alot (shrugs) by companies and individuals in respect to her recipes and products, etc. articles and information so SHE BASICALLY DECIDED TO STOP RESPONDING TO EMAILS <-- girl don't ask me about that one


 
I'm not mad at her. I've had a few businesses and after a while there are a lot of things you just say the heck with. I remember having days where I just wouldn't answer the phone. {shiver} brings back memories. 

I can imagine her saying, if you like it buy. If not Whatever!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 13, 2011)

so, i'm going to start the detox.  i think, since it's late and i have to get up early tomorrow, i'm going to try the whole "leaving it on and rinsing it tomorrow" thing to get the detox going.  hopefully it works out okay.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 14, 2011)

JC Jane said:


> I did a second wash on Saturday so I will do the third wash day. My hair feels like straw and there has been some breakage. My hair is in a loose bun so that there is no agitation to the hair. I'll keep up with the detox and see how things go but if after the 5th wash there is no improvement I will not continue. My hair may not be strong enough to withstand the process.



JC JaneMine still isn't soft like everyone else is reporting. I'm wondering do I just have a crazy amount of build up because of the bad ingredients in the products that I used to use. My hair is great w/the mud on & when I 1st rinse. But once it dries, it's stiff and doesn't feel soft @ all.



faithVA said:


> How are you using it? Are you doing the 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 or are you doing 1 wash and leaving it on an extended period of time?
> 
> Are you diluting it 50/50 with water?
> 
> What are you putting on after you wash?



faithVASo far I've done 3,3,2,2,2 & since I haven't gotten the "softness" results, I will probably continue w/2 per day to finish. Also, I've been putting a heat cap on for at least an hour before rinsing. 

I use the 50/50 ratio & if I'm going out I will use the flax seed to hold my curl definitions. If not, I don't put anything on my hair. I have my heat cap on & probably won't rinse tonight. I'm too sleepy.



faithVA said:


> Wow thanks @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT. I read through the site and could tell it was some good information. It was enough to make me back up and reconsider what I was using. I had no intention of going organic.  But between the reading and the results of the detox, I was like let me stop playing with stuff. No wonder my hair is thinning.
> 
> Organic people do tend to be quite passionate.
> 
> ...



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Please cc me on the PM.  I was shocked to see the comment about pH and Kimmaytube. Naptural85 is my fave natural YTer. I do, however, agree with the importance of diet as well. Matter of fact, this is OT, but anyone care to join me in a juice fast/feast.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ I think you are leaving the product on too long.  If you are doing full detox you put it on & rinse off. Short detox they recommend leaving it on longer. At least that was my understanding. Might explain the dryness.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 14, 2011)

ecadnacmc said:


> ^^ I think you are leaving the product on too long.  If you are doing full detox you put it on & rinse off. Short detox they recommend leaving it on longer. At least that was my understanding. Might explain the dryness.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX



ecadnacmc I think I may have misunderstood. I thought the idea was the longer you leave it on, the better the results. What's the difference between a full and a short detox? Didn't realize there was a "short" detox. I'm already on day 6. Any ideas on how I can turn it around?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 14, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT Please cc me on the PM.  I was shocked to see the comment about pH and Kimmaytube. Naptural85 is my fave natural YTer. I do, however, agree with the importance of diet as well. Matter of fact, this is OT, but anyone care to join me in a juice fast/feast.[/QUOTE]

CC me in to if you don't mind.. Thanks


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Thanks @theNaturalWonders for this tip. I've henna before but its drying and takes time for my hair to get It's moisture back. I do have a few more henna questions...what order in the process did you use the mud wash...did you apply before or after henna how long did you leave the henna in your hair, if I recall Curly Nikki does overnight applications, also did you pre-poo? TIA


 
i prepared my henna mixture the night before so that the color can be released over a 12 hour period. i used 4 green tea bags and 2 red zinger tea bags that had cooled down somewhat but was still a little warm and stirred it in. then i covered it up and placed it in an area where it wasn't too cool. i made sure i completely detangled my hair the night before. i did prepoo with an oil mixture i made and placed my hair in 6-10 large twists. next day i used acv on my scalp to get rid of any buildup, rinsed, then used the mud wash as a shampoo. took the henna added some honey and olive oil to it and applied it to each section like a relaxer. covered it up with several plastic bags and my head wrap and kept it in for 6 hours. rinsed throughly. shampooed with giovanni 50:50. rinsed again and then applied my darcy's botanicals pumpkin conditioner with olive oil and castor oil. stayed under dryer for 1 hour and then just left it in for another 2 hours and then washed out and braided my hair up with aloe vera gel and some KCKT and sealed my ends with my shea butter mix and was good to go---talk about time consuming!!!  but i haven't experienced any dryness so i guess i did ok

ETA 
to add pic of my 4 day old braid out after detox and henna


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 14, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT *Please cc me on the PM. * I was shocked to see the comment about pH and Kimmaytube. Naptural85 is my fave natural YTer. I do, however, agree with the importance of diet as well. Matter of fact, this is OT, but anyone care to join me in a juice fast/feast.


 

me too!!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ecadnacmc I think I may have misunderstood. I thought the idea was the longer you leave it on, the better the results. What's the difference between a full and a short detox? Didn't realize there was a "short" detox. I'm already on day 6. Any ideas on how I can turn it around?


 
maybe you should stop the detox and use as many natural products you can just to see if you can tell a difference


----------



## ajoke (Sep 14, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, CC me in to if you don't mind.. Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes;14228471]

 Is there any reason why you aren't putting anything on your hair? 

Flax seed may not be enough to get you through the day. 

I don't think anyone who uses the mud wash or detoxed is advocating trying to go without any product to hold the moisture in. Its a good product but like I said its not a miracle product. If your hair is soft and moisturized when you finish washing, seal the moisture in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @ecadnacmc I think I may have misunderstood. I thought the idea was the longer you leave it on, the better the results. What's the difference between a full and a short detox? Didn't realize there was a "short" detox. I'm already on day 6. Any ideas on how I can turn it around?


 
I think they recommend leaving it on 30  minutes to an hour. That long process, overnight stuff is a LHCH thing   You know how we like to do things to the max. 

The full detox was 7 days: the 3,3,2,2,1,1,1. You wash back to back.

Those that wanted to accelerate the process/the short detox was leaving in on for an extended period of time but still that was an hour. 

I've never left mine on for more than 30 minutes because I was doing something. 

To turn it around, just do your final wash tonight. Wash it and rinse it out. And put a leave-in  or moisturizer on your hair. And if you need a moisturizer on your hair tomorrow do it again until your hair stabilizes.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i prepared my henna mixture the night before so that the color can be released over a 12 hour period. i used 4 green tea bags and 2 red zinger tea bags that had cooled down somewhat but was still a little warm and stirred it in. then i covered it up and placed it in an area where it wasn't too cool. i made sure i completely detangled my hair the night before. i did prepoo with an oil mixture i made and placed my hair in 6-10 large twists. next day i used acv on my scalp to get rid of any buildup, rinsed, then used the mud wash as a shampoo. took the henna added some honey and olive oil to it and applied it to each section like a relaxer. covered it up with several plastic bags and my head wrap and kept it in for 6 hours. rinsed throughly. shampooed with giovanni 50:50. rinsed again and then applied my darcy's botanicals pumpkin conditioner with olive oil and castor oil. stayed under dryer for 1 hour and then just left it in for another 2 hours and then washed out and braided my hair up with aloe vera gel and some KCKT and sealed my ends with my shea butter mix and was good to go---talk about time consuming!!!  but i haven't experienced any dryness so i guess i did ok
> 
> ETA
> to add pic of my 4 day old braid out after detox and henna


 
Wow, that is a lot. Your braid out looks nice.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Wow, that is a lot. Your braid out looks nice.



I know which is why i am only going to do this monthly


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Sep 14, 2011)

ajoke said:


> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, CC me in to if you don't mind.. Thanks



I wouldn't mind being CC'ed too. Thanks in advance tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay...so I got in the shower a few minutes ago & rinsed the mud, finally. As I was rubbing my hair, it was actually squeaking. I realized that my hair was "squeaky clean" & just needed some product. They say when you want to hide something from black folks, put it in writing. Well, I only read this thread. I didn't take the time to read the info on the Terressentials website. I, somehow, thought that you shouldn't add any product & if so very minimally. So I wasn't moisturizing my hair at all. SMH

Anyhoo, once I realized that the detox had indeed worked & there wasn't a need to go any further, I decided to follow up the mud w/an AO Rosa Mosqueta Cond co-wash. My hair felt like butter after I rinsed. 

So now that I've stripped all of the bad stuff off & I won't be using any more bad stuff, how often do you ladies think I should be using this mud? What are your usage plans post detox?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> So I wasn't moisturizing my hair at all. SMH




I was wondering where you were getting that from  I think a few of us went 1 wash with out product to just see what it was like. 

And I think we did assume  that people would read the stuff because it was a LOT of info that couldn't be repeated. 




> So now that I've stripped all of the bad stuff off & I won't be using any more bad stuff, how often do you ladies think I should be using this mud? What are your usage plans post detox?


 
Its time to listen to your hair now and get on the nakialovesshoes plan. I use my mud whenever I wash. But I don't necessarily have a set time for that. I usually wash weekly but sometimes it doesn't feel like it needs it so I may just cowash. 

Naptural85 I think washes every two weeks. 

Without the synthetics and heavy products I think you will find that you can vary your wash. 

Just wash as you usually would.


----------



## JC Jane (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> How are you using it? Are you doing the 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 or are you doing 1 wash and leaving it on an extended period of time?
> 
> Are you diluting it 50/50 with water?
> 
> What are you putting on after you wash?



I am trying to do everything by the book, following the directions as pit forth by terressentials. On the first day I did three washes. I kept the first of the three in my hair for about an hour or more. The second day I performed three washes again leaving the first of the three washes in for over two hours. 

The directions recommended using one of the companies oils, lotions or creams as a leave in if you experience dryness but being that I didn't have that I used Jane Carter Nourish and Shine on damp hair. 

I wanted to wash again yesterday but there has been too much going on and I won't have another chance to do so until maybe Thursday night.

Oh, I have been diluting the mud about 50/50 during the last wash and used a mud to water ratio of 1/3 the first time around.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=185806 said:
			
		

> JC Jane[/USER];14230393]I am trying to do everything by the book, following the directions as pit forth by terressentials. On the first day I did three washes. I kept the first of the three in my hair for about an hour or more. The second day I performed three washes again leaving the first of the three washes in for over two hours.
> 
> The directions recommended using one of the companies oils, lotions or creams as a leave in if you experience dryness but being that I didn't have that I used Jane Carter Nourish and Shine on damp hair.
> 
> ...


 
Ok sounds good. If you are going to do all of the washes, then you don't have to leave the wash on for that long. When doing multiple washes I left the last wash on for 20 minutes. I really think that is all you need.

And you may need something different than the Jane Carter. It's great for styling but its not the best to use for a leave-in or moisturizer. 

So you are on the double washes now. Wash, rinse. Do 2nd wash, optionally leave it on but just do 20 minutes and rinse. Apply a leave-in, moisturizer, butter, ceramide oil if you have them. AVG and oil will do. Just something to add some moisture.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes, on the website they suggest you do the full detox, however if you want to shorten the detox period they say leave the product on longer or use their hair/body wash first followed by the product.http://terressentials.com/hairhelp.html


----------



## hair4today (Sep 14, 2011)

:sweet: @theNaturalWonders for breaking your process down in such details. Hmmm the main difference I see is that I need to pre-poo, mud wash instead of shampoo and DC for longer with and without heat. I usually don't add honey to my henna just oil and water so will try that also. Hope this works to combat dryness otherwise I might just look into the Morrocco Method henna that faithVA mentioned.

ETA - your braidout and colour looks terrific btw.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Sep 14, 2011)

Kachi said:


> I wouldn't mind being CC'ed too. Thanks in advance tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT!



Me too tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT


----------



## hair4today (Sep 14, 2011)

Kachi said:


> I wouldn't mind being CC'ed too. Thanks in advance tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT!


tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT! I've bought the pH test strips Kimmaytube recommended and use these to test my hair products so if there is an update on this issue would love to find out so please add me to the growing CC'ed list. TIA!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> :sweet: @theNaturalWonders for breaking your process down in such details. Hmmm the main difference I see is that I need to pre-poo, mud wash instead of shampoo and DC for longer with and without heat. I usually don't add honey to my henna just oil and water so will try that also. Hope this works to combat dryness otherwise I might just look into the Morrocco Method henna that faithVA mentioned.
> 
> ETA - your braidout and colour looks terrific btw.


 
I get lazier and lazier by the day. I have shortened my process considerably

I boil the tea when I wake up. 
Apply the mudwash and leave it for 20 minutes
Prep the henna
Wash out the mud wash.
Let my hair air dry for 30 minutes
Apply the henna and let it sit for 2 hours
Rinse and either do an oil rinse or condition for 20 minutes
Then prep for styling.

If I can figure out a way to shorten this I will be doing so.


----------



## Princess246 (Sep 14, 2011)

@tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT



.:Eden:. said:


> Me too @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT


 
Please pm me as well.

Thanks.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 14, 2011)

...........


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes

I wash my hair weekly.. I was doing that b4 the detox.. I plan to keep that up..


----------



## JC Jane (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok sounds good. If you are going to do all of the washes, then you don't have to leave the wash on for that long. When doing multiple washes I left the last wash on for 20 minutes. I really think that is all you need.
> 
> And you may need something different than the Jane Carter. It's great for styling but its not the best to use for a leave-in or moisturizer.
> 
> So you are on the double washes now. Wash, rinse. Do 2nd wash, optionally leave it on but just do 20 minutes and rinse. Apply a leave-in, moisturizer, butter, ceramide oil if you have them. AVG and oil will do. Just something to add some moisture.



Thanks for your reply faithVA! I think I will do just that and leave the mixture in for less time. I do have a few ceramide oils and the like and AVG also, I want to stay as close to the site's instructions as possible so I have to look through my leave ins and there ingredients to determine the most appropriate choice.

Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 14, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i prepared my henna mixture the night before so that the color can be released over a 12 hour period. i used 4 green tea bags and 2 red zinger tea bags that had cooled down somewhat but was still a little warm and stirred it in. then i covered it up and placed it in an area where it wasn't too cool. i made sure i completely detangled my hair the night before. i did prepoo with an oil mixture i made and placed my hair in 6-10 large twists. next day i used acv on my scalp to get rid of any buildup, rinsed, then used the mud wash as a shampoo. took the henna added some honey and olive oil to it and applied it to each section like a relaxer. covered it up with several plastic bags and my head wrap and kept it in for 6 hours. rinsed throughly. shampooed with giovanni 50:50. rinsed again and then applied my darcy's botanicals pumpkin conditioner with olive oil and castor oil. stayed under dryer for 1 hour and then just left it in for another 2 hours and then washed out and braided my hair up with aloe vera gel and some KCKT and sealed my ends with my shea butter mix and was good to go---talk about time consuming!!!  but i haven't experienced any dryness so i guess i did ok
> 
> ETA
> to add pic of my 4 day old braid out after detox and henna


 
Beautiful... Looks so soft..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Thanks @theNaturalWonders for this tip. I've henna before but its drying and takes time for my hair to get It's moisture back. I do have a few more henna questions...what order in the process did you use the mud wash...did you apply before or after henna how long did you leave the henna in your hair, if I recall Curly Nikki does overnight applications, also did you pre-poo? TIA


 
Doing a Henna Gloss is more moisturizing.. That is what I have always done but I haven't done it yet since using the mud.. Only thing is with the Henna Gloss have to add a conditioner with the henna my issue is finding a condtioner that is all natural b4 I use to use any kind of conditioner..


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 14, 2011)

I really liked Naptural85's video. Nice! I won't be buying that mud wash. I have some clay - and I use lots of Aloe on my hair... =) I will try that!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 14, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT, can you cc me too. Lol. I am curious as to others thoughts on pH. I also emailed her (Terressentials) regarding mud wash and it's effect on natural, heat damaged hair...still no response. 

Eta: sorry, just saw your last post.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 14, 2011)

t





tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> i don't think that's an issue @hair4today.... pH balancing has been on the forefront of higher end cosmetic lines for years, I don't think that's what she meant. I think she and Naptural were conversing on so many topics and the info and MISINFORMING going on, that they mentioned the science of hair book...and then other vids surrounding those topics, and tons of other stuff
> 
> she's a small company <--(in her eyes, not mine) with *huge* footprints throughout the industry, due mostly to her their beliefs and their crusade against products routinely produced, marketed, and distributed to women & young girls with extremely dangerous ingredients (and many more contaminants)
> She's had a huge fight to even sit on the boards of which she sits, but is so angry that so much of the truth is hidden, and how little is enforced about hair/body products and the deception. Her story itself is courageous as her crusade and passion for protecting the earth (and especially the women and girls in it) began from her being a cancer survivor
> ...


@tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT! Thanks for the explanation. The owner sounds like a real crusader and passionate too which is wonderful. She certainly seems to walk the talk. Imo the best way to win against the big cosmetics company is to keep creating alternative products that deliver results. I'd say she has a winner with the TE mud wash. She'll get more people to convert to her way of thinking simply because it works. Look at this thread as an example, a few people chimed in about the product and now most of us are considering adopting simpler, healthier alternative to our haircare regimen. I think also she needs to come across more user friendly to people who are intersted in learning more (the info on the site comes across a bit harsh imo). If she's really that passionate, maybe she'll agree to a forum discussion here on LHCF - most of us are new users just trying to figure out how to incorporate the mud wash in our haircare regimen. I think it would be great to have the owner/creator join us here for a forum discussion to answer our questions and clear up misconceptions. Probably wishful thinking given she doesn't respond to emails but it would be something...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT! Thanks for explanation. The owner sounds like a real crusader and passionate too which is wonderful. She certainly seems to walk the talk. Imo the best way to win against the big cosmetics company is to keep creating alternative products that deliver results. I'd say she has a winner with the TE mud wash. She'll get more people to convert to her way of thinking simply because it works. Look at this thread as an example, a few people chimed about the product and now most of us are considering adopting simpler, healthier alternative to our haircare regimen. I think also she needs to come across more user friendly to people who are intersted in learning more (the info on the site comes across a bit harsh imo). If she's really that passionate, maybe she'll agree to a forum discussion here on LHCF - most of us are new users just trying to figure out how to incorporate the mud wash in our haircare regimen. I think it would be great to have the owner/creator join us here for a forum discussion to answer our questions and clear up misconceptions. Probably wishful thinking given she doesn't respond to emails but it would be something...


 
That's a big battle to wage. I think if she stays her course and provides education and a good product things will change slowly. We can slowly see the food industry making changes and natural and organic segments are growing. And more and more people are making the switch because of their children and their own health issues. 

She is actually in a good place. A good product with very little competition. If she marketed differently then it would grow quicker but thats only if she wanted it to grow. Sometimes too much business is bad


----------



## hair4today (Sep 14, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Doing a Henna Gloss is more moisturizing.. That is what I have always done but I haven't done it yet since using the mud.. Only thing is with the Henna Gloss have to add a conditioner with the henna my issue is finding a condtioner that is all natural b4 I use to use any kind of conditioner..


LadyMacgyver - do you know think the AO conditioners qualify as all natural given its an organic line. I have the Honeysuckle Rose variety - always hated the smell so don't use it much but it might be a good option for a henna gloss.  I've never done a henna gloss before. It would be a more moisturizing for my hair but wondering if incorporating a conditioner would limit dye uptake on grey hair?  Hope you have great results -- let us know how your henna gloss turned out.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 14, 2011)

I started detox.  I did one wash last night that i left on for 15 mins, then after rinsing that, i put more on and kept it overnight...rinsed when i got up...did a short mud wash this am.  My hair feels sort of stiffish now, but i read the site and hopefully as i continue the detox, things will  begin to loosen up and the gunk will be removed to reveal softer, healthier hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=8533 said:
			
		

> youwillrise[/USER];14231825]I started detox. I did one wash last night that i left on for 15 mins, then after rinsing that, i put more on and kept it overnight...rinsed when i got up...did a short mud wash this am. My hair feels sort of stiffish now, but i read the site and hopefully as i continue the detox, things will begin to loosen up and the gunk will be removed to reveal softer, healthier hair


 
Be careful with the extended washes. I know a few people have done that. But it doesn't say to do hours on end of the mud wash. 

Do the multiple washes and/or the extended washes up to an hour. You really don't need to do more than that.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 14, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> I started detox.  I did one wash last night that i left on for 15 mins, then after rinsing that, i put more on and kept it overnight...rinsed when i got up...did a short mud wash this am.  My hair feels sort of stiffish now, but i read the site and hopefully as i continue the detox, things will  begin to loosen up and the gunk will be removed to reveal softer, healthier hair


youwillrise don't forget to seal in your moisture after each wash, you don't want to dry out your hair. Good luck with your detox and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Does anyone think this mud wash can be used on a child as young as 5?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=259646 said:
			
		

> Ashawn Arraine[/USER];14232299]Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone think this mud wash can be used on a child as young as 5?


 
Just my opinion but I think it is probably a better alternative than commercial shampoos for a child since they are still growing and their bodies absorb things at a greater percentage than an adult.


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 14, 2011)

OK I got the mud wash on Sunday and here's how my detox has been going:
Sun: 2 washes
Mon: 1 wash
Tue: no wash
Wed: gonna try to do 2 washes

or should I just forget about the detox?  My hair too is dry but I don't remember reading that I should add product.  I've been adding flaxseed gel and oil or shea butter and my hair feels wonderful (somewhat waxy) and soft when wet but when it dries (especially mid day) it feels so thirsty.  what ta do = what ta do?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=165094 said:
			
		

> LadyPBC[/USER];14232381]OK I got the mud wash on Sunday and here's how my detox has been going:
> Sun: 2 washes
> Mon: 1 wash
> Tue: no wash
> ...


 
I understand that everyone can't do the seven days but is there a reason you have varied the suggested detox? 

The waxiness is probably the synthetic residue on your hair. If you follow the detox schedule it will wash out. 

Doing 7 days of detox can be a little taxing but doing the 3 washes and 2 washes back to back should be doable and you will have better results.

And you do need to keep your hair moisturized while doing the detox with a good leave-in, moisturizer or butter.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys...i really just did the first overnight because i wanna have it done by the weekend...i dunno if it makes a difference, though.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 14, 2011)

Also, i was under the impression that we arent supposed to use anything during the detox process...i know no products that contain the things that are being detoxed out...but for some reason i thought on this phase we werent putting anything at all...i guess ill be sealing akd


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I understand that everyone can't do the seven days but is there a reason you have varied the suggested detox?
> 
> The waxiness is probably the synthetic residue on your hair. If you follow the detox schedule it will wash out.
> 
> ...



faithVA - So do you think I should just start over?  I got home too late yesterday so I didn't bother.  the other days I was too tired or too busy.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> Also, i was under the impression that we arent supposed to use anything during the detox process...i know no products that contain the things that are being detoxed out...but for some reason i thought on this phase we werent putting anything at all...i guess ill be sealing akd


 
I know the site says if you need to apply something, try one of their butters. But I don't know what type of hair the person making that recommendation had. Type 1, 2 and 3 may not need anything. My type 4 needs a little somethin somethin


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

[USER=165094 said:
			
		

> LadyPBC[/USER];14232735]@faithVA - So do you think I should just start over? I got home too late yesterday so I didn't bother. the other days I was too tired or too busy.


 
Pick up with a 3x wash today and then do the 2, 2, 1, 1, 1 (or as much of that as you can). 

I understand needing to miss a day but when you get back to it, pick up on the washes as prescribed. 

If your hair is feeling waxy the 3 today and 2 the next day should really help. 

If you can't do the 3, 2, 2 then just hold off on the detox until you do have the time. You can just use it for a wash in the meantime.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @LadyMacgyver - do you know think the AO conditioners qualify as all natural given its an organic line. I have the Honeysuckle Rose variety - always hated the smell so don't use it much but it might be a good option for a henna gloss. I've never done a henna gloss before. It would be a more moisturizing for my hair but wondering if incorporating a conditioner would limit dye uptake on grey hair? Hope you have great results -- let us know how your henna gloss turned out.


 
I thought about that conditioner..I always go with the gloss easier to rinse out.. But I know some ladies with grey it works great on their hair my only issue is I usually follow with indigo and that is what is usually drying.. If I do it I will let you know


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 14, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone think this mud wash can be used on a child as young as 5?


 
Yes, absolutely...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I know the site says if you need to apply something, try one of their butters. But I don't know what type of hair the person making that recommendation had. Type 1, 2 and 3 may not need anything. My type 4 needs a little somethin somethin


 
There is no way i can do these detoxes without giving back to my hair.  Kinky coily hair needs that extra or you likely will end up with a headache on your hands.

Because i'm too lazy to whip me up some buttahs i improvise.  For example, the last time i "mudded" i threw some wen on and left that it as a leave in.  my hair was deliciously soft and moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> There is no way i can do these detoxes without giving back to my hair. *Kinky coily hair needs that extra or you likely will end up with a headache on your hands.*
> 
> Because i'm too lazy to whip me up some buttahs i improvise. For example, the last time i "mudded" i threw some wen on and left that it as a leave in. my hair was deliciously soft and moisturized.


 
Exactly 

So if you "mudded" are we "mudders"? 

Yeah I know... I'm going to bed


----------



## JudithO (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Gosh... lol @ "mudders" .... Go to bed!!!!! 




faithVA said:


> Exactly
> 
> So if you "mudded" are we "mudders"?
> 
> Yeah I know... I'm going to bed


----------



## JudithO (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey... You got it... No need for the flaxseed get.. just do the detox, and seal with the butter I gave you... the mix... you should be okay... Good luck!



LadyPBC said:


> @faithVA - So do you think I should just start over?  I got home too late yesterday so I didn't bother.  the other days I was too tired or too busy.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Exactly
> 
> So if you "mudded" are we "mudders"?
> 
> Yeah I know... I'm going to bed


 
I'm a mudder and so are you


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I'm a mudder and so are you


 
See judy4all, Now There! hmph


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey ladies...
I did my henna treatment 2 days ago after a clay wash and my hair is feeling good.  I know most of you are applying products to your hair during the detox but I too thought you weren't suppose to.  So I didn't and honestly didn't have any problems with detangling or dry hair (well once I switched to the Lavender Garden)!!! So this is most definitely a KEEPER!
 

I started the detox using Left Coast Lemon which was making it feel kind of dry (maybe the lemon) and ended with Lavender Garden  Lavender is a balancer (is that a word?) for dry or oily hair and it did just that for my hair.

 I have been using a shea butter mix and occasionally using flaxseed gel before the detox and will continue to use those for styling.  I made my own deep condish which made my hair extremely oily so I will revamp.  For the most part I have cut down time on my hair and the cost on my pockets! 

I also used the clay on my 5 & 10 year daughters and mother in law... hair all the way around!


----------



## JudithO (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm.. Interesting that some people are getting better results with the lavendar... After the left coast lemon, I'll try the lavender...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Hmm.. Interesting that some people are getting better results with the lavendar... After the left coast lemon, I'll try the lavender...


 
Please let me know how it goes. I have a while before I am finished with my current bottle. It seems to be a toss up between the two. I wonder if there are certain characteristics of the hair that makes one better for some than the other.


----------



## Nayna (Sep 15, 2011)

So I'm really starting to like this product.  I can't detox for 7 days back to back, and since I have color in my hair I didn't want to have to force it anyway since the website states that it will take closer to a month.  I use the cool mint on my scalp because I didn't feel like the lemon was cleansing it; I use the cool mint first and then I follow with the lemon.  I do 3 washes back to back and then I usually sit with the lemon for half an hour or so.  My hair has gone through some of the changes that were listed (I bunned for that part) but I honestly think they exaggerated for people with chemically treated hair (I have highlights so I can see the difference between the color treated hair and the hair that hasn't been colored).  

So what I do after I rinse out the wash for the last time is I use my leave in which is aloe vera juice, water, and jojoba oil followed by shea butter.  I air dry in my usual 6 braids.  Then the next night I spritz my leave in again (or not, depending on how my hair feels) and set my hair on 8 flexi rods.  My hair looks so stretched it almost looks like I've blowdried it. This doesn't usually happen when I airdry.  I can even comb it and lose a whole lot less hair than I am used to.  I'm sure I still have a few more washes to go before it's fully "detoxed" but all in all my hair really likes it.  My nape was getting worse as my hair got longer; it would tangle so bad that I would end up cutting pieces.  Today I was actually able to comb it when I got home with ease.  I'm very pleased.

Sorry no pics, hopefully tomorrow I'll slow down and take some, right now it's back up in the flexi's.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 15, 2011)

Nayna said:


> So I'm really starting to like this product.  I can't detox for 7 days back to back, and since I have color in my hair I didn't want to have to force it anyway since the website states that it will take closer to a month.  I use the cool mint on my scalp because I didn't feel like the lemon was cleansing it; I use the cool mint first and then I follow with the lemon.  I do 3 washes back to back and then I usually sit with the lemon for half an hour or so.  My hair has gone through some of the changes that were listed (I bunned for that part) but I honestly think they exaggerated for people with chemically treated hair (I have highlights so I can see the difference between the color treated hair and the hair that hasn't been colored).
> 
> So what I do after I rinse out the wash for the last time is I use my leave in which is aloe vera juice, water, and jojoba oil followed by shea butter.  I air dry in my usual 6 braids.  Then the next night I spritz my leave in again (or not, depending on how my hair feels) and set my hair on 8 flexi rods.  My hair looks so stretched it almost looks like I've blowdried it. This doesn't usually happen when I airdry.  I can even comb it and lose a whole lot less hair than I am used to.  I'm sure I still have a few more washes to go before it's fully "detoxed" but all in all my hair really likes it.  My nape was getting worse as my hair got longer; it would tangle so bad that I would end up cutting pieces.  Today I was actually able to comb it when I got home with ease.  I'm very pleased.
> 
> Sorry no pics, hopefully tomorrow I'll slow down and take some, right now it's back up in the flexi's.


Thanks for sharing your experience Nayna. I enjoy reading the diff approaches everyone is taking with the product. Looking forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 15, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Hey ladies...
> I did my henna treatment 2 days ago after a clay wash and my hair is feeling good.  I know most of you are applying products to your hair during the detox but I too thought you weren't suppose to.  So I didn't and honestly didn't have any problems with detangling or dry hair (well once I switched to the Lavender Garden)!!! So this is most definitely a KEEPER!
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 6 year old and I've been hesitating to use the wash on her hair primarily since she has a thick head of hair (that's her in my profile picture at 2yrs). I think I'll use up my 8 oz bottle fairly quickly.  DesignerCurls, I think I read one of your post where you mentioned that your girls have fairly long hair so wondering how much product you used on their hair and also whether your 5 yr old had the patience to sit through a mud wash/detox.  Sigh...wash day is not fun day for my dd. Just curious how it went with your kids.


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 15, 2011)

ok faithVA and judy4all - I just got around to reading your responses.  I was a mudder  twice last night and I was gonna be another mudder twice tonight.  And ... don't judge me but ... I used the Kimmaytube leave in formula plus flaxseed gel plus  I sealed with Crisco shortening.  My hair feels luscious (a little greasy but not as much as when I was piling on the oils to give my hair shine).  It feels so darn soft - it doesn't look or feel thirsty at all! I just wet it but I'm going to do the same thing tonight so maybe I'll share pictures tomorrow.  I know I'm probably defeating the purpose of the mud wash by putting Crisco on my hair but I can't deny that my hair feels wonderful and looks less parched.

OK - let me have it


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=165094 said:
			
		

> LadyPBC[/USER];14239995]ok @faithVA and @judy4all - I just got around to reading your responses. I was a mudder  twice last night and I was gonna be another mudder twice tonight. And ... don't judge me but ... I used the Kimmaytube leave in formula plus flaxseed gel plus  I sealed with Crisco shortening. My hair feels luscious (a little greasy but not as much as when I was piling on the oils to give my hair shine). It feels so darn soft - it doesn't look or feel thirsty at all! I just wet it but I'm going to do the same thing tonight so maybe I'll share pictures tomorrow. I know I'm probably defeating the purpose of the mud wash by putting Crisco on my hair but I can't deny that my hair feels wonderful and looks less parched.
> 
> OK - let me have it


 
No judgement. I'm not going to tell you what you can and cannot put on your hair. I don't even remember what is in crisco but its probably better than what is in the stuff you can buy off the shelf.

The only thing I would be curious to see is if you can easily wash your hair with the mud. If you can cool.   If not try diluting ACV in water to rinse the crisco out. (maybe 1/4 ACV cup to 2 cup water)

Man you have me going back. We havent used Crisco in so long that I don't even know whats in it.   Had to look it up

SOYBEAN OIL, FULLY HYDROGENATED PALM OIL, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED PALM AND SOYBEAN OILS, MONO AND DIGLYCERIDES, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, TBHQ AND CITRIC ACID (ANTIOXIDANTS), BETA CAROTENE (PRO VITAMIN A) ADDED FOR COLOR.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience @Nayna. I enjoy reading the diff approaches everyone is taking with the product. Looking forward to seeing those pics.


 

It was definitely a good review.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

hair4today said:


> I have a 6 year old and I've been hesitating to use the wash on her hair primarily since she has a thick head of hair (that's her in my profile picture at 2yrs). I think I'll use up my 8 oz bottle fairly quickly. @DesignerCurls, I think I read one of your post where you mentioned that your girls have fairly long hair so wondering how much product you used on their hair and also whether your 5 yr old had the patience to sit through a mud wash/detox. Sigh...wash day is not fun day for my dd. Just curious how it went with your kids.


 
That is a beautiful head of hair right there. 

I wouldn't do the detox since she is so young. And you can dilute it very well and put it in an applicator bottle to make application easier. So it could be similar to a regular wash. 

I know you weren't asking me but just saying    Back to you DesignerCurls.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That is a beautiful head of hair right there.
> 
> I wouldn't do the detox since she is so young. And you can dilute it very well and put it in an applicator bottle to make application easier. So it could be similar to a regular wash.
> 
> I know you weren't asking me but just saying    Back to you DesignerCurls.


Really good advice faithVA thank you. I've been giving this a lot of thought. I currently use Eulecence Moisture Balance Shampoo & Conditioner on her hair  and they work fairly well for her plus they come in jumbo litre size so thinking why mess with what works but then I think if I can cut detangling time by using the mud wash it would be sooo worth it since she's extremely tender headed and vocal about how much 'it hurts'.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

hair4today said:


> Really good advice @faithVA thank you. I've been giving this a lot of thought. I currently use Eulecence Moisture Balance Shampoo & Conditioner on her hair and they work fairly well for her plus they come in jumbo litre size so thinking why mess with what works but then I think if I can cut detangling time by using the mud wash it would be sooo worth it since she's extremely tender headed and vocal about how much 'it hurts'.


 
It wouldn't hurt to try it just once. Doesn't mean you have to keep using it.  I definitely understand getting the big bottles for cheap. I have a bottle of Elasta QP Soy Oyl shampoo that I got for $7 which would have lasted me for 2 years probably.   I liked that stuff too. Made this bushy hair straight and silky.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> It wouldn't hurt to try it just once. Doesn't mean you have to keep using it.  I definitely understand getting the big bottles for cheap. I have a bottle of Elasta QP Soy Oyl shampoo that I got for $7 which would have lasted me for 2 years probably.   I liked that stuff too. Made this bushy hair straight and silky.




do any of you use this wash diluted in a spray bottle?


----------



## hair4today (Sep 15, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> do any of you use this wash diluted in a spray bottle?


tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT I believe the OP -- AMAKA127 mentioned In a couple of her posts that she uses a spray bottle to apply the mud wash. She describes her process in detail so worth a read.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=236878 said:
			
		

> tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT[/USER];14240313]do any of you use this wash diluted in a spray bottle?


 
Didn't realize you had quoted me in this question 

I don't use a spray bottle because I don't like the mudwash diluted that much. I like a 50/50 mix which wouldn't spray very well. If I did the ACV rinse first I probably could dilute it more. I'm just not crazy about the ACV rinse idea.


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> No judgement. I'm not going to tell you what you can and cannot put on your hair. I don't even remember what is in crisco but its probably better than what is in the stuff you can buy off the shelf.
> 
> The only thing I would be curious to see is if you can easily wash your hair with the mud. If you can cool.   If not try diluting ACV in water to rinse the crisco out. (maybe 1/4 ACV cup to 2 cup water)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion.  I washed twice and it seemed that there may still have been some residue but it really kinda felt like it did before using the Crisco.  I will try the ACV though.  BTW - I don't know what most of those ingredients are in the Crisco.erplexed  I suppose I should look them up but my hair feels so smooth and soft that I don't want to read anything bad.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=165094 said:
			
		

> LadyPBC[/USER];14241049]Thanks for the suggestion. I washed twice and it seemed that there may still have been some residue but it really kinda felt like it did before using the Crisco. I will try the ACV though. BTW - I don't know what most of those ingredients are in the Crisco.erplexed I suppose I should look them up but my hair feels so smooth and soft that I don't want to read anything bad.


 
As far as bad, you get to decide how far you want to go with it. Of those who are using the mudwash you have a big range from using only organic or homemade to using right off the drugstore shelf. So you get to decide what bad is for you. 

You can try the ACV rinse first or see if you can just rinse your hair very well before applying the wash. But during the detox you do want the mud to get your hair and not use it so much to get product off your hair if that makes sense. Just listen to your hair. You will be fine.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 15, 2011)

so i did another mud wash a little while ago. 

my hair feels softer...not ultra soft or anything...but better than it did the other days...but it's still drying, so i dunno if that "softer" feeling will go away when it's completely dry.  i kinda want to see how it feels after it's completely dry and not put anything on it so i can know if it actually does feel better or if it's just my imagination.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 16, 2011)

hair4today said:


> I have a 6 year old and I've been hesitating to use the wash on her hair primarily since she has a thick head of hair (that's her in my profile picture at 2yrs). I think I'll use up my 8 oz bottle fairly quickly.  @DesignerCurls, I think I read one of your post where you mentioned that your girls have fairly long hair so wondering how much product you used on their hair and also whether your 5 yr old had the patience to sit through a mud wash/detox.  Sigh...wash day is not fun day for my dd. Just curious how it went with your kids.



Sorry hair4today for the late reply and thank faithVA for replying. I didn't do the full detox on my 5 year old (did the wash 1 time for about 3 days ).  I mainly use shea butter mix & aubrey gel or KCCC on their hair so there wasn't alot of synthetics to remove. Her hair is fine and more of a 3b/c so I don't need a lot for her.  My oldest daughter has alot of hair like your daughter's hair (which is beautiful by the way) with 4a/b type. So I just sprayed her hair with water and put in about 8 big twist. (similar to how Naptural85 preps for her clay washes)  I spray the hair instead of diluting the clay. I used about a quarter size for each twist.  Her hair seems to drinks the clay up but I know it's still working. And her hair benefited tremendously.  I can now put her hair in a ponytail with just water and the edges will lay flat.   She is super tenderheaded but I was able to get about 4 or 5 days wash from her...1 time per day. My youngest daughter likes to act like she is making an appointment at a spa so she thinks getting her hair done is fun.  My oldest not so much! 

I hope that helped!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> *My youngest daughter likes to act like she is making an appointment at a spa so she thinks getting her hair done is fun.*





*That's my girl right there  If I could go to the spa and they covered me with mud from head to toe - OMG. Heavenly *


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 16, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> do any of you use this wash diluted in a spray bottle?


 
At 1st I was using a nozzel bottle to apply mine.. Then I just kept the bottle from my Lavendar one when it was gone and I apply my lemon diluted with water to my lav bottle..


----------



## Wanderland (Sep 16, 2011)

Still poo'ing 1-2x per week with mud and plain water rinsing on other days.  

Turning point in my reggie.  Dc'd on dry hair with AOGPB, then mud washed.  Afterwards I applied juices and berries and sealed the entire strand with Jojoba oil (or used it as a leave in...semantics). I then braided my hair in ~14 braids for a braid out and let airdry.  I got one of the BEST braidouts ever. It's now day 4 hair and I'm going to wash because I'm sick of the style and want to give my hair some love but I don't HAVE to.  It's not to frizzy or super tangled. 

My reggie is pretty much wash condition and braid. The only difference was the dc'ing before the wash, and jojoba oil over a very light leave in.  BTW the oil on freshly mudded hair felt completely different than oil on poo'd hair.  Or maybe it was just the jojoba oil.  It was my first time using it that way.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> Still poo'ing 1-2x per week with mud and plain water rinsing on other days.
> 
> Turning point in my reggie. Dc'd on dry hair with AOGPB, then mud washed. Afterwards I applied juices and berries and sealed the entire strand with Jojoba oil (or used it as a leave in...semantics). I then braided my hair in ~14 braids for a braid out and let airdry. I got one of the BEST braidouts ever. It's now day 4 hair and I'm going to wash because I'm sick of the style and want to give my hair some love but I don't HAVE to. It's not to frizzy or super tangled.
> 
> My reggie is pretty much wash condition and braid. The only difference was the dc'ing before the wash, and jojoba oil over a very light leave in. BTW the oil on freshly mudded hair felt completely different than oil on poo'd hair. Or maybe it was just the jojoba oil. It was my first time using it that way.


 
Love it Wanderland. It sounds nice, simple and light. And a 4 day braid out sounds wonderful.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 16, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Sorry @hair4today for the late reply and thank @faithVA for replying. I didn't do the full detox on my 5 year old (did the wash 1 time for about 3 days ). I mainly use shea butter mix & aubrey gel or KCCC on their hair so there wasn't alot of synthetics to remove. Her hair is fine and more of a 3b/c so I don't need a lot for her. My oldest daughter has alot of hair like your daughter's hair (which is beautiful by the way) with 4a/b type. So I just sprayed her hair with water and put in about 8 big twist. (similar to how Naptural85 preps for her clay washes) I spray the hair instead of diluting the clay. I used about a quarter size for each twist. Her hair seems to drinks the clay up but I know it's still working. And her hair benefited tremendously. I can now put her hair in a ponytail with just water and the edges will lay flat. She is super tenderheaded but I was able to get about 4 or 5 days wash from her...1 time per day. My youngest daughter likes to act like she is making an appointment at a spa so she thinks getting her hair done is fun. My oldest not so much!
> 
> I hope that helped!


Very helpful thank you @DesignerCurls. I think I'm gonna adopt your approach which is to spray the hair in twists and apply the undiluted mud. Sounds like your 10 yr old and my daughter are hair twins. I lol when you referenced getting her hair into a ponytail and keeping her edges flat and the extreme tenderheadedness. If the mud wash can help with some of these challenges then I'm gonna give it a shot. I don't think though that I can get away with 3 - 4 wash days in a row...she won't go for that . Instead I'm going to leave the mud on her hair for 30 to 60 minutes with the hair therapy wrap. I think @faithVA is right, there likely isn't a need to detox kids hair at such as young age so if it works out like it did for your girls, I'll keep to weekly mud washes and maybe alternate with shampoo if it gets too costly. That ought to do it (fingers crossed).

ETA -- just wanted to say to you and @faithVA for your lovely compliments on my daughter's hair. She's truly blessed, not only is it thick but she retains well so now her hair is below waist length. I just wished she enjoyed getting her hair done as much as I enjoy doing it .  Maybe with the mud wash she'll come to view it as a spa treatment rather than the dreaded wash day.


----------



## ROZELIDA_80 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone performed the detox using overnight treatments only?  If so, how many consecutive nights were required?  Hoping that 3 or 4 would be ok?


----------



## Chromia (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday I was visiting a city where there's a store that sells this, so I bought an 8 oz bottle of lavender and an 8 oz bottle of lemon. I did 3 washes with the lavender today. My hair feels clean, there's less shrinkage, and it made my curls/coils pop.


----------



## Beany (Sep 17, 2011)

I have rhassoul clay at home (along with AVJ), but my mixes never come out right and I make a huge mess (my whipped shea butter attempt=NO). I ordered a bottle. Let's hope I can come back and give a glowing review.


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 17, 2011)

About to order this now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

Beany said:


> I have rhassoul clay at home (along with AVJ), but my mixes never come out right and I make a huge mess (my whipped shea butter attempt=NO). I ordered a bottle. Let's hope I can come back and give a glowing review.


 
Nothing wrong with mixing. I know you can mix lots of things but sometimes I just don't feel like  I so like convenience  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

hairsothick said:


> About to order this now.


 
With all of that hair, I can't wait for this review.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay I noticed something & think the mud is the culprit. I co-washed night before last & then I applied some BT to my scalp & baggied overnight. In 24 hours my scalp was soooo sore & tender right in the center of my head where my 4z hair is. It still is. Feels like someone tapped me in the top of my head with a hammer. I think that because my scalp is freshly detoxed & the layer of gunk is gone, the BT is penetrating better. What do you think?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];14251043]Okay I noticed something & think the mud is the culprit. I co-washed night before last & then I applied some BT to my scalp & baggied overnight. In 24 hours my scalp was soooo sore & tender right in the center of my head where my 4z hair is. It still is. Feels like someone tapped me in the top of my head with a hammer. I think that because my scalp is freshly detoxed & the layer of gunk is gone, the BT is penetrating better. What do you think?


 
What did you cowash with? And what is BT? sorry its not coming to me


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 17, 2011)

bt...boundless tresses maybe?

im gonna use up the mud and then start using reg. bentonite clay...because of the price mostly.  i do think the mud is responsible for my hair taking to the new products.  im going to stick with all natural products, too


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> *bt...boundless tresses* maybe?
> 
> im gonna use up the mud and then start using reg. bentonite clay. i do think the mud is responsible for my hair taking to the new products. im going to stick with all natural products, too


 
I sure hope not. Because if she detoxed and then put all that sulfur on her head, then she is lucky its only feeling sensitive.

Not knocking boundless tresses but that stuff is seriously strong. I broke out so bad I had to put it down.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 17, 2011)

Subbing to read later. I am wanting to try it, but I wonder if using a hair dye would block the benefits.  I also think you have to refrain from other products when you use this. I still have more research to do.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pic of my hair after the clay treatment. Since you ladies inspired me!  My new camera phone isn't the best but this is what I have:

1st two pic-wet hair after I washed the clay out
2nd two pic-dry hair after wear a ponytail (no product)
last pic-twist out with my versions of shea butter mix & flaxseed gel


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I sure hope not. Because if she detoxed and then put all that sulfur on her head, then she is lucky its only feeling sensitive.
> 
> Not knocking boundless tresses but that stuff is seriously strong. I broke out so bad I had to put it down.


faithVA

So I think I've been wrong yet again. I thought the sensitive feeling on the 
scalp was a good thing & meant that your hair was growing. It's the same feeling I used to get in that area when I was stretching relaxers. Is this not the case?

I've never had any issues with BT or sulfur as far as breakouts. Do I need to detox my scalp again? Seriously, if this isn't a growth pain, then it's not worth it & the BT will be tossed.

NJoy I know you're not a part of this thread but I also know that you've been using sulfur for quite some time with good results. Have you ever had the scalp tenderness?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @faithVA
> 
> So I think I've been wrong yet again. I thought the sensitive feeling on the
> scalp was a good thing & meant that your hair was growing. It's the same feeling I used to get in that area when I was stretching relaxers. Is this not the case?
> ...


 
nakialovesshoes, I'm not going to pretend to be an expert on scalps or sulfur. That is out of my league. When I used the boundless tresses my face was inflamed for 2 weeks until I stopped using it. So for me that was an issue. Whatever was in it caused a severe allergic reaction.  I've used sulfur before but it obviouslly wasn't at the high percentage that was in that product. That was just my experience. I didn't read any other reviews of people having an issue with it.

And I don't have an experience with scalp tenderness and growth. For me scalp tenderness equates to inflamation. But I have scalp issues from years of relaxers, too hot dryers, etc. I feel that my scalp is healthy when it feels calm, not tight or sore or dry. 

I can't give you any advice on this situation because although I've read about it, I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm still new with the mudwash so still working through what I will do. I remember Naptural85 stating that after using the mudwash for a while she noticed the difference in her crown area which she said used to be a problem but it wasn't any longer. I've decided that I am going to use the mud wash weekly to see if I notice a difference in the hair in my crown. This area has improved since I have been using my oil blend but it is still noticeably different.

So until the end of the year I will use the mud wash weekly only diluting it 50% and will thoroughly massage my scalp with it and leave it on for 30 minutes. I am also giving extra attention to my ends. My roots rarely need to be detangled but my ends always feel bushy and rough no matter what I do to them. And in January I will decide how I want to proceed. Hopefully, I will be able to use the mud wash less often and dilute it more. I won't worry about trying to get the mud wash to last but focus more on getting my hair into a healthier state. Will update how it goes over time.


----------



## carlana25 (Sep 18, 2011)

faithVA I currently use a  mixture of sulfur, castor oil and mt in my scalp can I still use it after I use the mud wash


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

[USER=170358 said:
			
		

> carlana25[/USER];14253601]@faithVA I currently use a mixture of sulfur, castor oil and mt in my scalp can I still use it after I use the mud wash


 
I am not knowledgeable enough in either sulfur or mt to advise you in that area. I did not use either of those products prior to the detox they just weren't for me. 

I would say do the mud wash and then try the other products out and see how it goes. Listen to your hair. 

And perhaps there are some others in the thread that use them.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 18, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't have followed the detox instructions from Terresentials. Today is day 2 and my hair feels squeaky clean, like it does when I use a clarifying shampoo. It was difficult to detangle too. I even had to break out my Tangle Teezer, which I haven't used in months.

Yesterday was my 1st day using the wash, so I did 3 washes in the shower, air dried, and did not apply any products.

Today I did 3 washes again with the Lavender Garden. 
My hair is natural with no color.

Today I put conditioner on (Kinky Curly Knot Today) but my comb didn't glide through my hair like it usually does. My hair feels stripped. I guess all of those washes in the first 7 days aren't for everyone.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

[USER=5045 said:
			
		

> Chromia[/USER];14254853]I guess I shouldn't have followed the detox instructions from Terresentials. Today is day 2 and my hair feels squeaky clean, like it does when I use a clarifying shampoo. It was difficult to detangle too. I even had to break out my Tangle Teezer, which I haven't used in months.
> 
> Yesterday was my 1st day using the wash, so I did 3 washes in the shower, air dried, and did not apply any products.
> 
> ...


 
You should have applied some product to moisturize your hair. Apply your leave-in and a butter if you have it. 

Doing the detox and not applying something afterwards is not a good idea for most people. And until the 4th day of the detox its hard to tell what your hair really feels like.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 18, 2011)

I apply the mid wash straight on the crown area but diluted elsewhere, my crown no longer itch nor is it brittle feeling anymore and all aroung feels better, i use the wash once to twice a week depending on how I feel, the ease of it all blows my mind away. I brought some of Tiivan hair oil and added bhringja oil "I believe is the correct spelling" to it, I will see how this works for growth in this area.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 18, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Okay I noticed something & think the mud is the culprit. I co-washed night before last & then I applied some BT to my scalp & baggied overnight. In 24 hours my scalp was soooo sore & tender right in the center of my head where my 4z hair is. It still is. Feels like someone tapped me in the top of my head with a hammer. I think that because my scalp is freshly detoxed & the layer of gunk is gone, the BT is penetrating better. What do you think?


 


UMMMMMM?????? therefore the product will work better and maybe faster results???


----------



## Chromia (Sep 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You should have applied some product to moisturize your hair. Apply your leave-in and a butter if you have it.
> 
> Doing the detox and not applying something afterwards is not a good idea for most people. And until the 4th day of the detox its hard to tell what your hair really feels like.


I left my Kinky Curly conditioner in. I put Curling Custard on top of that in some sections to try and make it easier to comb.

I have shea butter around here somewhere...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I apply the mid wash straight on the crown area but diluted elsewhere, my crown no longer itch nor is it brittle feeling anymore and all aroung feels better, i use the wash once to twice a week depending on how I feel, the ease of it all blows my mind away. I brought some of Tiivan hair oil and added bhringja oil "I believe is the correct spelling" to it, I will see how this works for growth in this area.


 
I hadn't thought to do that, add the undiluted to my scalp. I will do that next time. My scalp feels better all around as well. Its still brittle though but I am hoping it changes over time. I am hoping the hair that grows in is softer than its predecessor.   Thanks for the tip McQuay30


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

[USER=5045 said:
			
		

> Chromia[/USER];14254967]I left my Kinky Curly conditioner in. I put Curling Custard on top of that in some sections to try and make it easier to comb.
> 
> I have shea butter around here somewhere...


 
Yes you need something with some oil to it; Find the butter or use an oil. Even if you applied a little oil to the KCKT that would also assist you.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 18, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> What I have noticed since my two day detox:
> 1) I moisturized the day after my second day wash and its 4 days after my wash and my hair is still moist. I usually have to moist & seal daily.
> 2) I have my hair in two strand twist and the ends are more defined in the areas that didn't curl at all.
> 3) I have a problem scalp and it feels moist and tingly when I massage my scalp. My scalp just feels fresh and clean although I use oil to massage.
> ...



Ok so I've just finished my first 8oz bottle. I love this product. My twist lasted longer and my twist outs are more defined. My scalp feels better and my hair is so moist. I plan on wigging it for a month or so. So I will be using the mud wash 1x a month. During this time I will use the trail size bottle to see which flavor I prefer. ;-) Through out the month I plan on cowashing with a natural conditioner like AOWC or another and using KCKT as a leave in. When I start to wear my hair out again in the spring I will use the mud wash weekly and I can def. say this is my staple.

ETA: I used it diluted this time since it was the last of the bottle (I got 4 uses out of 8oz) and must say I believe I can wash MY hair while in braids with it during the month I wig it if i dilute it enough. Still just a thought.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Ok so I've just finished my first 8oz bottle. I love this product. My twist lasted longer and my twist outs are more defined. My scalp feels better and my hair is so moist. I plan on wigging it for a month or so. So I will be using the mud wash 1x a month. During this time I will use the trail size bottle to see which flavor I prefer. ;-) Through out the month I plan on cowashing with a natural conditioner like AOWC or another and using KCKT as a leave in. When I start to wear my hair out again in the spring I will use the mud wash weekly and I can def. say this is my staple.
> 
> ETA: I used it diluted this time since it was the last of the bottle (I got 4 uses out of 8oz) and must say I believe I can wash MY hair while in braids with it during the month I wig it if i dilute it enough. Still just a thought.


 
Thanks for the update hair4ormheaven. I had wondered if it could be used with braids. Would be good for future reference. Please keep us updated on your review of the samples. I would like to know how you feel they compare.

I will probably buy 1 lemon and 1 lavender and then then the samples.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I hadn't thought to do that, add the undiluted to my scalp. I will do that next time. My scalp feels better all around as well. Its still brittle though but I am hoping it changes over time. I am hoping the hair that grows in is softer than its predecessor.  Thanks for the tip @McQuay30


 

Your Welcome, I apply it straight on my nape also. Hopefully since this area is "slow" the straight mud wash will aide it quicker for recovery. What was the problem that Napural85 was having with her crown?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 18, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> I apply the mid wash straight on the crown area but diluted elsewhere, my crown no longer itch nor is it brittle feeling anymore and all aroung feels better, i use the wash once to twice a week depending on how I feel, the ease of it all blows my mind away. I brought some of Tiivan hair oil and added bhringja oil "I believe is the correct spelling" to it, I will see how this works for growth in this area.


McQuay30

I was doing the same thing. I have a 4z dry-as-the-desert patch right dead in the center of my head. It's still dry but not as rough as before, I think. Like faithVA, I'm hoping that this area will improve with time.



McQuay30 said:


> UMMMMMM?????? therefore the product will work better and maybe faster results???



I'm hoping that's the case. MY TWA is soooo limiting. I feel like one of those bald babies with a head band on & there's barely any hair. 



McQuay30 said:


> Your Welcome, I apply it straight on my nape also. Hopefully since this area is "slow" the straight mud wash will aide it quicker for recovery. What was the problem that Napural85 was having with her crown?



I think Naptural85 had a dry patch in her crown, as well.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah... i, too, have the dry, brittle, doodoo stinker of a patch in my crown...its a good inch/inch.5 shorter than the rest.  ugh.


----------



## qchelle (Sep 18, 2011)

I just ordered this stuff a minute ago.  I hope it comes soon!!  And I hope it works for me because I'm still looking for staple products.  My hair is extremely porous.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

McQuay30 said:


> Your Welcome, I apply it straight on my nape also. Hopefully since this area is "slow" the straight mud wash will aide it quicker for recovery. What was the problem that Napural85 was having with her crown?


 
In the video where she is showing her updating wash regimen with the ACV followed by the Terressentials she mentions that she used to have a problem area in her crown that was brittle, had issues with growing, different texture and shrinkage (something like that). After using the mudwash for a few months she no longer has that problem.

I think quite a few people have this problem. I think when issues start occurring in the scalp, this is one of the first signs and problem areas. Unfortunately I don't think anyone ever tells us its a warning sign, we just think we have kinky hair here. IMO


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 19, 2011)

My hair is definitely holding onto moisture muuuuch better.  I honestly didnt think id reap any bennies from this stuff, but theres a big difference.  before i could moisturize & seal all i wanted and itd do no good...now my hair is actually moist AFTER it has dried.  i didnt even do 7 days of detox


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the product but it leaves a film on my hair. Anyone else havaing this probleM? Any suggestions. I have not done the 7 day detox. I only washed 2x's lst week but I a going to try to do a great deal of the detox this upcoming weekend, 3 on Friday and Saturday and 2 on Sunday. See what happens after that. I definately don't like the film on hair but I like the softness of the hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2011)

deborah11 said:


> I like the product but it leaves a film on my hair. Anyone else havaing this probleM? Any suggestions. I have not done the 7 day detox. I only washed 2x's lst week but I a going to try to do a great deal of the detox this upcoming weekend, 3 on Friday and Saturday and 2 on Sunday. See what happens after that. I definately don't like the film on hair but I like the softness of the hair.


 
I've heard of one other person mention it but I didn't have enough details to understand. Are you rinsing your hair prior to application? Are you diluting the mud? What products if any did you have on your hair prior to the wash?

It shouldn't leave a film. However, the mud does remove layers of synthetics so its possible the film is a result of a layer being removed. If you do the 3 days, you will have an idea of whether the layers are being removed or not. The washes will start to feel different as you go.


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I've heard of one other person mention it but I didn't have enough details to understand. Are you rinsing your hair prior to application? Are you diluting the mud? What products if any did you have on your hair prior to the wash?
> 
> It shouldn't leave a film. However, the mud does remove layers of synthetics so its possible the film is a result of a layer being removed. If you do the 3 days, you will have an idea of whether the layers are being removed or not. The washes will start to feel different as you go.



No, I was not rinsing just putting it on dry hair. Maybe that's the problem. Will see if that help. I did dilute the mud with water. I am using mostly natural products but I think that i am going to texturize my hair soon so I may not have the same effect as naturals. I have not texlazed since December 2009 but I put a BKT in hair in November of 2010(with diasterous results.) Been babying the hair since last year with protective styles and very litle manipulation. I am very conscious of the products that I use and for last 2 years have mostly used natural products. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> In the video where she is showing her updating wash regimen with the ACV followed by the Terressentials she mentions that she used to have a problem area in her crown that was brittle, had issues with growing, different texture and shrinkage (something like that). After using the mudwash for a few months she no longer has that problem.
> 
> I think quite a few people have this problem. I think when issues start occurring in the scalp, this is one of the first signs and problem areas. Unfortunately I don't think anyone ever tells us its a warning sign, we just think we have kinky hair here. IMO


 
You may be right it seems ALOT of people have a problem with the crown but we or me personally feels like I am the only one in the world with the problem. I must admit the crown is better already since using the mud. No more tight feeling like I want to cut a patch in my head and sit it on the side somewhere


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 20, 2011)

Giving in. Yesterday was payday! ORDERING! <3


----------



## kim (Sep 20, 2011)

I ordered this weekend, can't wait to receive it!!!


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 20, 2011)

I will start my detoxing Thursday after my trim.


----------



## ajoke (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm planning on getting this as I have a family member returning from the US soon. Which one would you ladies recommend for me- 4a, fine strands, medium density? TIA.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

ajoke said:


> I'm planning on getting this as I have a family member returning from the US soon. Which one would you ladies recommend for me- 4a, fine strands, medium density? TIA.


 
I've only used the West Coast Lemon. Some ladies like the lavender. I think those are the top 2. You can always get the 8 oz bottle of the lemon and the lavender to see which you like and mix them together if you like 1 more than the other.


----------



## CottonandCurls (Sep 20, 2011)

What's the difference between this wash and mixing up some ben clay, with water and olive oil? Has anyone used both? Is there a noticeable difference in performance or is it ease of use?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cotton-and-Curls-a-Natural-Hair-Journey/191472587590680


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there anyone transitioning and using this? Though I am sure it's not recomended, especitially dealing with two textures and chemecally treated ends.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Sep 20, 2011)

Excuse the typo i did not proof read.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 20, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Is there anyone transitioning and using this? Though I am sure it's not recomended, especitially dealing with two textures and chemecally treated ends.



You should still be able to use the wash.  Just moisturize appropriately after each wash.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Is there anyone transitioning and using this? Though I am sure it's not recomended, especitially dealing with two textures and chemecally treated ends.


 
I am it works fine my new growth is detangled and soft my relaxed hair is okay sometimes a littel dry but I put a all natural oil or conditioner on it and then it is fine.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 20, 2011)

CottonandCurls said:


> What's the difference between this wash and mixing up some ben clay, with water and olive oil? Has anyone used both? Is there a noticeable difference in performance or is it ease of use?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cotton-and-Curls-a-Natural-Hair-Journey/191472587590680


A few posters in this thread have reported comparable results with their own version of the Terressentials wash so check for their recipes if you prefer a do-it-yourself approach.  Although most appear to get better results when mixing the clay with AVJ rather than water. Good luck with whatever version you decide on.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 21, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Is there anyone transitioning and using this? Though I am sure it's not recomended, especitially dealing with two textures and chemecally treated ends.



Ashawn ArraineI was transitioning from a curly perm & once I started using the mud, my natural hair started popping & I decided to BC. Not saying this will happen to you but consider yourself forewarned. 



ajoke said:


> I'm planning on getting this as I have a family member returning from the US soon. Which one would you ladies recommend for me- 4a, fine strands, medium density? TIA.



ajoke I'm a 4a (4b crown) with fine strands & medium to thick density. I've tried the lemon, lavender & mint. I would use either of the 3. But, honestly I got the best wash out results from the mint & the lavender. I loved the scalp sensation from the mint and my hair felt the best after rinsing it.  I'm partial to the lemon only b/c even after I rinsed, my hair was still smelling like lemon & I loved how the scent lingered.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Sep 21, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> @Ashawn ArraineI was transitioning from a curly perm & once I started using the mud, my natural hair started popping & I decided to BC. Not saying this will happen to you but consider yourself forewarned.
> 
> 
> 
> @ajoke I'm a 4a (4b crown) with fine strands & medium to thick density. I've tried the lemon, lavender & mint. I would use either of the 3. But, honestly I got the best wash out results from the mint & the lavender. I loved the scalp sensation from the mint and my hair felt the best after rinsing it. I'm partial to the lemon only b/c even after I rinsed, my hair was still smelling like lemon & I loved how the scent lingered.


 

 ... Warning noted. Thanks.


----------



## ajoke (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks faithVA and nakialovesshoes.


----------



## CottonandCurls (Sep 21, 2011)

@ Hair4today, thanks so much for replying. I think I will use up my Ben Clay mixing with AVJ (which I love, love, love) first. I don't know why it never occured to me to do that. When I'm out of Ben Clay I will try the Terressentials. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cotton-and-Curls-a-Natural-Hair-Journey/191472587590680


----------



## qchelle (Sep 21, 2011)

My order came today! I'm excited about using it tonight!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm telling ya this product is doing wonders for my hair   I think the next time I order I will give in and try the lavender


----------



## Chromia (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in the middle of the detox and I see an improvement in my hair. I did a twistout and I just have coconut oil in my hair as a leave-in. My hair is starting to look and feel like it did before I accidentally dried it out with some other products I was using.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 21, 2011)

has anyone here tried it or their own bentonite/clay mix on braided or twisted hair?  did you have any issues? 

i want to mix up some bentonite and use it...i'm itching. haha...but i dont want to be crazy!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I'm going to take the plunge and purchase the lemon or the lavender one.

*Has anyone tried oil rinsing after the wash?*


----------



## qchelle (Sep 21, 2011)

I did my first wash!  I washed it 3 times.  On the 2nd wash was when I really started to notice something.  It felt like I was clarifying...or ACV-ish.  But it made my hair sooo easy to detangle!  That is such a weird combination: stripped feeling, easy to detangle hair  but that's what it felt like.  When I got out and examined my hair in the mirror, I noticed that it was actually clumping!  I've never seen my hair do this!  It was clumping together at the ends!   Kind of like sugarwater 's hair in post 394.  It never does this! And it smells soo good!  I have the lavender one.  

I put some Shea Moisture shea butter on it and as soon as it touched my hair, it actually felt good and soft and not coated!  Ok guys, this is a huge deal for me because my hair HATES SM shea butter!  The only reason I dug up the shea butter is because the directions say you're not supposed to put anything on your hair, unless it's organic...or something like that.  I had to _search_ for this shea butter, as it's been out of commission for so long!   

I can't wait until tomorrow so I can wash my hair again! I am absolutely loving this so far! And I took some awesome pics that I may post at the end of the 7 days! 

Thank you so much for starting this thread!  lol


----------



## hair4today (Sep 21, 2011)

qchelle great review.   You sound soooo excited by your results. It's a  great feeling isn't it when you finally find a product that works the way it's suppose to...one that actually lives up to its reputation.  I know what you mean about the curl clumping...the first time this happened to me my mouth literally dropped open and I just stared in amazement.  I was like is this my hair for real? You'll find that  your hair will only get better with each wash.   Can't wait to see your detox pictures.


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 22, 2011)

I did another was today. Its been 2 weeks since my first and i followed naptural85's wash reggie and used acv first. Post pic later.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

currently doing a clay treatment on my hair.  mixed up some bentonite with acv.  also put some on my face haha.  my face is tingly as whaaaat.  i have the aztec secret brand.  it says "feel your face pulsate" on the back...  my nose is actually pulsating.  it's weeeeiiiird.  

i just put it on.  will leave it on hair for about an hour...probably do face for about 20 or 30 minutes

will DC afterward


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 22, 2011)

rinsed the bentonite.  hair felt clean but not stripped.  have a mixture of aubrey organics hsr, coconut milk & rice bran oil on top marinating in my hair right now...which i'll rinse around 11ish.


----------



## kim (Sep 22, 2011)

Received my Terressentials Lavendar today!  I just washed my hair, I followed the directions that came in the box with it. I must say that I really like it!! My hair feels wonderful, it is so soft and has alot of volume. It also feels moisturized. It didn't detangle as much as I would have liked, but my hair hadn't been detangled in about 4 days or more. I used Alaffia Shea and Honey Nourishing conditioner afterwards and some coconut oil. I plan on doing the 7 day detox because I can tell the difference it has made already. I can't wait to see what it will do after 7 days!!!  Next I plan on ordering the Left Coast Lemon.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 22, 2011)

sugarwater said:


> I did another was today. Its been 2 weeks since my first and i followed naptural85's wash reggie and used acv first. Post pic later.


sugarwater curious about your experience using the ACV before the mud shampoo. Did you notice a difference in the look and feel of your hair?  Nap85 didn't really go into the benefits but I'm assuming its to strip the shea butter from her hair?


----------



## hair4today (Sep 22, 2011)

kim said:


> Received my Terressentials Lavendar today!  I just washed my hair, I followed the directions that came in the box with it. I must say that I really like it!! My hair feels wonderful, it is so soft and has alot of volume. It also feels moisturized. It didn't detangle as much as I would have liked, but my hair hadn't been detangled in about 4 days or more. I used Alaffia Shea and Honey Nourishing conditioner afterwards and some coconut oil. I plan on doing the 7 day detox because I can tell the difference it has made already. I can't wait to see what it will do after 7 days!!!  Next I plan on ordering the Left Coast Lemon.


kim --  are you diluting the mud shampoo? If not give this a try to see if improves detangling. I found that diluting with equal amount of water worked wonders for detangling my hair. I use 1oz water to 1oz mud.  Good luck with your detox.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 22, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @kim -- are you diluting the mud shampoo? If not give this a try to see if improves detangling. I found that diluting with equal amount of water worked wonders for detangling my hair. I use 1oz water to 1oz mud. Good luck with your detox.


 
Thats a good tip hair4today. Since I dilute it I never thought about mentioning that diluting helped with detangling. But I definitely think you are right. 

And you reminded me, sometimes after I let it sit, I spray my hair with water before rinse and work it into my scalp more and working through my hair so it loosens the mud.


----------



## sugarwater (Sep 23, 2011)

hair4today said:


> sugarwater curious about your experience using the ACV before the mud shampoo. Did you notice a difference in the look and feel of your hair?  Nap85 didn't really go into the benefits but I'm assuming its to strip the shea butter from her hair?



hair4today - There was a difference to me ,scalp wise. I've always had a really hard time cleaning my scalp fully. I always had residue i could scratch off even after scrubbing my head with the pads of my fingers. The mudwash helped a bit but the ACV totally cleaned it! It didn't make much of a difference elsewhere to me.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 23, 2011)

ARGH, mine came today and UPS delivered while I was at work! *fuming* -_-


----------



## nikki5852 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, can someone tell me if they had a similar issue with this product.

I finished the  7 day detox consistently last week. After finishing the detox i did a twist out using pura body naturals sapote lotion and cupacua butter. Just recently I went to wash my hair with the remainder of the mud wash. I was on my last drop so I poured some water into the bottle to dilute the mud so it would cover all my hair. I applied it to my hair however after stepping out the shower I noticed my hair (all of it) was coated with this nasty, sticky film and it was very ashy looking. I rinsed and rinsed but it would not come off. I grabbed my clarifying shampoo and that helped get rid of the mess that was on my hair. I then applied my AOHSR conditioner and then rinsed it out only to find out that i still had the nasty film on the roots of my scalp. I once again washed my hair but with my regular shampoo, that helped slightly but there is still a lot of film in some areas. Has anyone else experienced this and if so how do you fix it? I'm beyond tired of washing my hair so frequently in one day.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2011)

nikki5852 said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me if they had a similar issue with this product.
> 
> I finished the 7 day detox consistently last week. After finishing the detox i did a twist out using pura body naturals sapote lotion and cupacua butter. Just recently I went to wash my hair with the remainder of the mud wash. I was on my last drop so I poured some water into the bottle to dilute the mud so it would cover all my hair. I applied it to my hair however after stepping out the shower I noticed my hair (all of it) was coated with this nasty, sticky film and it was very ashy looking. I rinsed and rinsed but it would not come off. I grabbed my clarifying shampoo and that helped get rid of the mess that was on my hair. I then applied my AOHSR conditioner and then rinsed it out only to find out that i still had the nasty film on the roots of my scalp. I once again washed my hair but with my regular shampoo, that helped slightly but there is still a lot of film in some areas. Has anyone else experienced this and if so how do you fix it? I'm beyond tired of washing my hair so frequently in one day.


 
If you are using heaving products on your hair or just products several days a week, I would suggest before washing, rinse your hair and scalp very well with just water. Naptural85 removes product from her hair by using an ACV rinse on her scalp and lightly on her hair. I don't know whats in the lotion but the combination of that with the butter was more than the mudwash especially a highly diluted version could work with.

After that it was just the snowball effect. You clarified but sometimes the AOHSR is heavy and it clings and can be hard to wash off especially after you have detoxed. 

If you don't feel like washing, you can take some witch hazel (dilute it if you want and cleanse your scalp). Or if you are going to wash then try a diluted ACV rinse. 

But keep an eye on the AOHSR and see if in the future it thoroughly rinses from your hair. I can't use it straight from the bottle.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 23, 2011)

nikki5852  not sure how heavy the products are that you used to do your twist out.  ACV pre-wash can help break up buildup.  Also you may not have had enough mud wash.


----------



## kim (Sep 23, 2011)

hair4today said:


> kim --  are you diluting the mud shampoo? If not give this a try to see if improves detangling. I found that diluting with equal amount of water worked wonders for detangling my hair. I use 1oz water to 1oz mud.  Good luck with your detox.



Yes! I diluted, but I didn't do exact equal amounts. Thanks for the tip!!!!!


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I could not wait so I started my first 3 washes on Wednesday I could not really tell the difference. Thursday I did not rinse well so I still had some mud on my scalp. Today I did my 2 washes and my hair is clumping much better I used a little giovanni direct leave in and some coconut oil .......my hair felt great.  I am not using deep conditioner until I am done with my 7th day. I am using the lavendar for the detox. I have the lemon waiting on standby.  I think I will use this once a week.


----------



## deborah11 (Sep 23, 2011)

nikki5852 said:


> Hi ladies, can someone tell me if they had a similar issue with this product.
> 
> I finished the  7 day detox consistently last week. After finishing the detox i did a twist out using pura body naturals sapote lotion and cupacua butter. Just recently I went to wash my hair with the remainder of the mud wash. I was on my last drop so I poured some water into the bottle to dilute the mud so it would cover all my hair. I applied it to my hair however after stepping out the shower I noticed my hair (all of it) was coated with this nasty, sticky film and it was very ashy looking. I rinsed and rinsed but it would not come off. I grabbed my clarifying shampoo and that helped get rid of the mess that was on my hair. I then applied my AOHSR conditioner and then rinsed it out only to find out that i still had the nasty film on the roots of my scalp. I once again washed my hair but with my regular shampoo, that helped slightly but there is still a lot of film in some areas. Has anyone else experienced this and if so how do you fix it? I'm beyond tired of washing my hair so frequently in one day.



i had this problem also, coated, sticky and ashyly looking hair. I am going to try again this weekend to see if wetting the hair first and diluting the product works.  I used the lavendar. If this doesn't work, I will have to toss the product. I have not done the 7 day detox yet so I will try that first b4 giving up on the product. I use mostly natural products so it seems that I should not have extensive buildup on the scalp and hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2011)

This is probably a good question for the ladies that use the product regularly. 

Do you rinse your hair prior to applying the mudwash? And do you dilute your mudwash?

I have always rinsed first because it would be impossible for me to get the mud on my hair without having to put too much on. And diluting it makes it go on easier. 

But what do you ladies that use it regularly do?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> This is probably a good question for the ladies that use the product regularly.
> 
> Do you rinse your hair prior to applying the mudwash? And do you dilute your mudwash?
> 
> ...


 
I rinse 1st very good and then I appply the dliuted mud.. I also add a little extra mud not diluted to my hair and I haven't had any problems..

Also, I plan to do Henna for the 1st time since the wash and I can't wait to see how that goes.. I'm doing a henna gloss


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 23, 2011)

I am now doing an ACV rinse 1st, then applying undiluted mud a little bit at a time to sectioned hair.  Leaving it in for 1 - 2 hours and then rinsing. Then moisturizing with Qhemet.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> This is probably a good question for the ladies that use the product regularly.
> 
> Do you rinse your hair prior to applying the mudwash? Yes, I always rinse my hair first. I rinse in twists, unravel each twist and apply the diluted mud shampoo.And do you dilute your mudwash?Yes, I dilute the product with equal amounts of water (1 oz each)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromia (Sep 24, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Damn yall. Ok so the shipping from Sage Natureceuticals is 6.25, but they are selling each bottle for 15 bucks!
> And the place in IL is not carrying it. Apparently they try out all the products before selling and they didnt like it. *It made his hair soft, but he said it left a residue on his scalp and his wife's scalp.* *shrug* dah well.
> Looks like for me the best deal is to order it from the Terressentials site itself. I hope the 8oz will last me.





sugarwater said:


> There was a difference to me ,scalp wise. I've always had a really hard time cleaning my scalp fully. *I always had residue i could scratch off even after scrubbing my head with the pads of my fingers. The mudwash helped a bit but the ACV totally cleaned it!* It didn't make much of a difference elsewhere to me.


I noticed scalp residue today, even though I apply the mud wash to my scalp without diluting it and I scrub my scalp with my fingers. I'll have to use ACV or something else for my scalp. I've never had a problem getting my scalp clean before using the mud wash.


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Whooo hooo weeee!!!  I am loving this mud wash.  All I need to do is one wash Sunday and Monday and my detox is complete.  I am using less product my hair is not frizzy I can lay down my edges without any gel.  My defintion is wonderful!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

[USER=5045 said:
			
		

> Chromia[/USER];14296373]I noticed scalp residue today, even though I apply the mud wash to my scalp without diluting it and I scrub my scalp with my fingers. I'll have to use ACV or something else for my scalp. I've never had a problem getting my scalp clean before using the mud wash.


 
You may want to determine what product you are using that is causing residue. Not saying that you don't want to use it but it would be good to be informed. 

Even if I apply products to my hair daily, I can rinse my hair and my scalp with water and I am fine. However, the products I use during the week consist of oils, butters and ingredients I can purchase myself.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

[USER=5045 said:
			
		

> Chromia[/USER];14296373]I noticed scalp residue today, even though I apply the mud wash to my scalp without diluting it and I scrub my scalp with my fingers. I'll have to use ACV or something else for my scalp. I've never had a problem getting my scalp clean before using the mud wash.


 
If you need help let us know. But we need more details in what you are doing to give you any advice.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

Missigirl said:


> Whooo hooo weeee!!! I am loving this mud wash. All I need to do is one wash Sunday and Monday and my detox is complete. I am using less product my hair is not frizzy I can lay down my edges without any gel. My defintion is wonderful!!!


 
This is a funny post. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You may want to determine what product you are using that is causing residue. Not saying that you don't want to use it but it would be good to be informed.
> 
> Even if I apply products to my hair daily, I can rinse my hair and my scalp with water and I am fine. However, the products I use during the week consist of oils, butters and ingredients I can purchase myself.


The only thing I'm using besides the wash is coconut oil on my hair. I don't apply coconut oil to my scalp. I apply the coconut oil, twist my hair, do a twistout when my hair dries, then I don't apply anything on my hair or scalp until the next wash.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

[USER=5045 said:
			
		

> Chromia[/USER];14296985]The only thing I'm using besides the wash is coconut oil on my hair. I don't apply coconut oil to my scalp. I apply the coconut oil, twist my hair, do a twistout when my hair dries, then I don't apply anything on my hair or scalp until the next wash.


 
Ok then you should be good. Then just rinse your hair and scalp with water really well before applying the mudwash. Rinsing it should remove most of what you have put on yor hair. Dilute the mud (even what you are putting) or your scalp and try it that way.

I know some people apply it undiluted but I still dillute it even for my scalp. It doesn't have to be concentrated to work. I can't apply heavy products to my scalp and rinse them off. And the mud wash is heavy.

But since you weren't able to get it off this time you may want to try a very diluted ACV rinse before you try it again.


----------



## yodie (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi ladies. I have a few questions. Hopefully somone can answer.
Has anyone tried the lemon and the lavender? If so, which do you think is more moisturizing? Do you favor one over the other?

I'm a fine, natural, 4b, with very dry hair and slight damage in some areas. The bottle says it shouldn't be used on damaged hair. Can anyone provde feedback on that? 

My hair feels like cotton and never has any weight to it when wet. Has the mud helped anyone with this?

Thanks. 



.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2011)

yodie said:


> Hi ladies. I have a few questions. Hopefully somone can answer.
> Has anyone tried the lemon and the lavender? If so, which do you think is more moisturizing? Do you favor one over the other?
> 
> I'm a fine, natural, 4b, with very dry hair and slight damage in some areas. The bottle says it shouldn't be used on damaged hair. Can anyone provde feedback on that?
> ...


 
Hey yodie, I've only used the lemon but tashboog started with the lavender and then tried the lemon. 

I'm a fine, natural 4b, medium density. I hair previously was very dry and my crown was damaged and my ends were damaged with the color. Terressentials throughs a lot of warnings out there because they want people to use the product per instructions. So if you start off using the product as directed I don't think you will have a problem even if you think your hair is damaged. 

As I advised someone else if you are considering the detox you an always buy 8 oz of the lavendar and 8 oz of the lemon and see which you prefer. And then combine them to balance them out. Or you can start with the lavender. 

I have a feeling but can't prove it, that the lemon is really great for detoxing but once you use it for a while the lavender is sufficient because your hair starts to change.


----------



## yodie (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, FaithVA. A store nearby sells the lavender. No lemon. Decided not to buy it because of the damaged hair warning. I'd rather not pay shipping charges if I can help it.  Is your hair still dry? Other changes? 

Ladies that use the lavender, any feedback? 
Do you think the lemon is primarily for detox and the lavender for maintenance?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

My hair feels amazing.  I mudded, herbal essence totally twisted condtioner, fig wen leave in, shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie, sealed with olive oil.  Hair in 10 twists that i'm going to wrap into bantu's before i hit the sheets.  Will unravel in the am and wear a twist out through Wednesday.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 26, 2011)

Just bought some 100% pure Dead Sea mud. Gonna try it on Tuesday. It is a *insert widely boycotted brand namr here* product and I don't like what they're doing to the Palestinians, so I hope I hate it so I wont have to buy it again *fingers crossed* 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## AMAKA127 (Sep 26, 2011)

yodie said:


> Thanks, FaithVA. A store nearby sells the lavender. No lemon. Decided not to buy it because of the damaged hair warning. I'd rather not pay shipping charges if I can help it.  Is your hair still dry? Other changes?
> 
> Ladies that use the lavender, any feedback?
> Do you think the lemon is primarily for detox and the lavender for maintenance?



I did the detox with lavender and my hair is fine .... its just something you have to try because what works for my hair may not work for anyone elses

but I will say thing, I clarified this weekend with the Shea moisture african black soup shampoo and I was questioning why I did that ... I love TE so much that other shampoo's just aren't right for my hair anymore


----------



## yodie (Sep 26, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> My hair feels amazing.  I mudded, herbal essence totally twisted condtioner, fig wen leave in, shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie, sealed with olive oil.  Hair in 10 twists that i'm going to wrap into bantu's before i hit the sheets.  Will unravel in the am and wear a twist out through Wednesday.



It's my dream to have hair simplicity like this. It might take me 16 months or so, but I'll get there. 

So many good reports about this stuff. Gotta try it now for sure.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 26, 2011)

yodie, my hair is 4b, fine, cottony and low porosity (with apparently 4a patch in the kitchen area - had no clue until starting with the TE wash). Anyhow,  my hair was very dry prior to using the mud shampoo. I've only used the lavender and for me its extremely moisturizing. Post wash my hair is moisturized and my curls pop. I really think the lemon or lavender should work well for you.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=17046 said:
			
		

> yodie[/USER];14302963]Thanks, FaithVA. A store nearby sells the lavender. No lemon. Decided not to buy it because of the damaged hair warning. I'd rather not pay shipping charges if I can help it. Is your hair still dry? Other changes?
> 
> Ladies that use the lavender, any feedback?
> Do you think the lemon is primarily for detox and the lavender for maintenance?


 
If you can get the lavender local give it a try. I think you can have good results with either. I do plan on trying the lavender but I have lemon left so just going to coast with that.

My hair is far less dry than I use to be. If you read any of my blog you know that my hair was dry, my scalp was damaged and I had a impossible time retaining moisture. I did all of the porosity stuff, etc. etc.

I can honestly say if I chose to I could use the mud wash, apply a leave-in, seal my ends with shea butter and call it a day. I wouldn't need to do anything else. 

I am currently DCing because for some strange reason I decided to start a steaming challenge   and I have DCs in my stash. 

But it has totally changed what I have to do to retain moisture. I still moisturize it during the week as I feel I need it. But not the 2x a day I was doing before.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2011)

faithVA What is the detox? I keep seeing it being posted, but not the actual post where it's being talked about. Is the detoxing one the lemon one? I'm gonna buy this on Wednesday. And why are you guys diluting it? To save product? Or is it too harsh? I have color treated hair. can I use it?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

All if them are a part of the "detox"  a lot of us enjoy the lcl qhich is why its talked about the most.  Some dilute to save product, I dont.  I havent found it harsh, just need to condition afterwards.  Yes, it can be used on colored hair. 





pookaloo83 said:


> faithVA What is the detox? I keep seeing it being posted, but not the actual post where it's being talked about. Is the detoxing one the lemon one? I'm gonna buy this on Wednesday. And why are you guys diluting it? To save product? Or is it too harsh? I have color treated hair. can I use it?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=23876" said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/URL];14304741]@faithVA What is the detox? I keep seeing it being posted, but not the actual post where it's being talked about. Is the detoxing one the lemon one? I'm gonna buy this on Wednesday. And why are you guys diluting it? To save product? Or is it too harsh? I have color treated hair. can I use it?


 
The detox is a process. You can use any of the washes to detox. The process recommended by Terressentials is to wash the hair 7 straight days, doing 3 back to back washes on days 1 and 2, doing 2 back to back washes on days 3 and 4 and doing 1 wash on day 5, 6, 7.

The point of the detox is to remove layers of synthetics that have attached to the hair... therefore the multiple washes to remove layers.

Some ladies have tried the accelerated process of doing fewer washes but extending the length.

I dilute mostly because my hair is dense enough that its too much to apply the product to my hair in its regular state. It goes on easier to me if it is diluted. And it does save product. Don't see any need to use more than I have to. I've never used it undiluted so I don't know if it is harsh when used straight.

I know some who don't dilute have had an issue rinsing. So I use less product, easier to apply, easy to rinse, cleans effectively and don't need to condition afterwards. 

You can use it with color treated hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

yodie said:


> It's my dream to have hair simplicity like this. It might take me 16 months or so, but I'll get there.
> 
> So many good reports about this stuff. Gotta try it now for sure.



Why cant you do this now?  Are you experiencing issues and challenges?


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 26, 2011)

yodie said:


> Hi ladies. I have a few questions. Hopefully somone can answer.
> Has anyone tried the lemon and the lavender? If so, which do you think is more moisturizing? Do you favor one over the other?
> 
> I'm a fine, natural, 4b, with very dry hair and slight damage in some areas. The bottle says it shouldn't be used on damaged hair. Can anyone provde feedback on that?
> ...


 
yodie I bought both the lavender and the lemon. I decided to detox with the lavender and I love it. I don't know how the lemon feels yet so I can't say if it is better or worse. My hair is either 4a or 4b not really sure. I am just using a touch on my damp hair and putting it in twist the same way Naptural85 does without the vinegar. I started out diluting with water the first 2 days then I decided to use it straight. After I completely rinse my hair I am using Giovanni direct leave in re-twisting and sealing with coconut oil and allowing it to dry. I hope this helps. I will deep condition after my last detox.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dang! That detox sounds tedious!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Dang! That detox sounds tedious!


 
I didn't think it was that bad but some people did. I think it depends on how much you struggle with your hair on a daily basis. 

For me it was worth the investment. I gave a week of my time to cut my weekly wash regimen from a planned event to something I can do in an hour.


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree with faithVA I am one of those once a week washers but I have enjoyed washing my hair everyday.  It is not that bad at all and it will reduce my weekly washing and my product usage.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=35151 said:
			
		

> Missigirl[/USER];14305999]I agree with @[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=292332"]faithVA[/URL] I am one of those once a week washers but I have enjoyed washing my hair everyday. It is not that bad at all and it will reduce my weekly washing and my product usage.


 
It also decrease my product usage. And products that weren't working well before work much better now. In the past year I have tried all types of leave-ins and none of them did anything. I also couldn't use shea butter on my hair before because it was greasy. But now I can apply a leave-in and it does what its supposed to do. And I can apply oils and butters and they absorb into my hair instead of just sitting there.

I would have never washed my hair midweek before  I would have been up to 1 am and then I still would have had to doctor it the next day. Now I know I can do it midweek and it not be a problem.

I'm just happy with it. And I have gone through a lot of products.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

I cant stop molesting my hair  

Going forward I will try to mud just once a week and cw 1-2 times a week because mudding does get a little pricey.  But to have that conditioner just melt into my hair, there is just no other feeling.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];14306379]I cant stop molesting my hair
> 
> Going forward I will try to mud just once a week and cw 1-2 times a week because mudding does get a little pricey. But to have that conditioner just melt into my hair, there is just no other feeling.


 
  It sounds like you are just having too much fun over there. All over some mudwash and conditioner huh?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

My hair today.  Sorry, I have on no make up


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

Why yes, yes I am 


faithVA said:


> It sounds like you are just having too much fun over there. All over some mudwash and conditioner huh?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=13177 said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi[/USER];14306541]My hair today. Sorry, I have on no make up


 
Soft and curly. So what do you put on it for your twist out?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 26, 2011)

My leave in was wen fig, moisturizer was shea moisture coconut and hibiscus, sealed with olive oil





faithVA said:


> Soft and curly. So what do you put on it for your twist out?


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 26, 2011)

Got my wash and started the detox last night.  I ordered the Left Coast Lemonbecause I didn't think I'd like how the Lavender Garden smelled.  

I didn't dilute it,  but I will going forward to make it last.  I'm heavy handed. 

I rinsed with ACV before I started because I just took out my box braids and had beeswax and other gunk on my roots.   The ACV loosened it up,  but the mud made it disappear. I know I would have been washing forever wih regular shampoo. 

I washed it normally the first two times in about ten big twists and then let it sit for around 30 minutes after the third application.  I did not apply any product afterwards. 

I woke up this morning and my twists were completely dry,  but they had a whitish film on top of them. I'm just going to assume that is old product rising to the surface or maybe I didn't rinse enough. Either way,  I'm not alarmed.   

I will continue on with day 2 of the detox tonight after I leave the gym.

No pics right now because my aunt is holding my camera hostage.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=10329 said:
			
		

> hairsothick[/USER];14306825]Got my wash and started the detox last night. I ordered the Left Coast Lemonbecause I didn't think I'd like how the Lavender Garden smelled.
> 
> I didn't dilute it, but I will going forward to make it last. I'm heavy handed.
> 
> ...


 
oooh I forgot I was waiting for your hair  

I think depending on the hair, not diluting makes it hard to rinse out. 

We need Auntie to release the imprisoned camera.   Good luck with your detox.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> Just bought some 100% pure Dead Sea mud. Gonna try it on Tuesday. It is a *insert widely boycotted brand namr here* product and I don't like what they're doing to the Palestinians, so I hope I hate it so I wont have to buy it again *fingers crossed*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™


 
OK this made the literally LOL 

spent the last hour going through this thread and between the posted results and Naptural85's hair I feel I MUST try this product !!!!

so question is on average will one 8oz bottle last through the detox week? my hair is abt Collarbone dense 4b

I want to atleast order enough product for the detox and a couple months.


secondly, since I live in Jamaica and to reduce international shipping costs, I normally ship my hair products to my sister in Fl. Her husband is coming to Jamaica next month so I wont get my product till late October.

In the mean while Im gonna start detoxing my hair by making the bootleg version
1/3 cup bentonite clay
peppermint oil
rosemary oil
2 tsp sweet almond oil
2 tsp walnut oil
1 cup aloe vera juice

I think i will infuse the oils with nettle, chamomile and shavegrass (I have nettle and chamomile, I'll have to look for the shave grass) and I'll also have to look for the linden flower


----------



## hair4today (Sep 26, 2011)

SimJam, I don't think an 8 oz would cover detox plus 2 months of regular washing.  Depending on how often you get your US care packages, I would recommend 1 or 2 16 oz bottles...maybe 1 each of the lemon and lavender and that way you'll know which flavor works best for your hair.


----------



## qchelle (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll be done with my detox by tomorrow night  It has done wonders for my hair!  I've never gotten curl definition _without any added gels/heavy creams_ before!  I'll post pics Wednesday probably.  My pics aren't going to do my hair justice though because my camera kind of sucks lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

SimJam said:


> OK this made the literally LOL
> 
> spent the last hour going through this thread and between the posted results and Naptural85's hair I feel I MUST try this product !!!!
> 
> ...


 
You can do the detox with 8 oz if you diilute and aren't heavy handed. But if you want to make sure you have enough for a couple of months you may want to go with the 16 oz. That way it might at least last until your family comes to visit again.


----------



## JudithO (Sep 26, 2011)

Washed on Friday in my twists with the left coast lemon, applied a hair oil to my wet hair and retwisted my entire head. Sorry guys that I've been MIA, wedding planning... lol... I'll be lurking around....


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 26, 2011)

SimJam said:


> OK this made the literally LOL
> 
> spent the last hour going through this thread and between the posted results and Naptural85's hair I feel I MUST try this product !!!!
> 
> ...



I'm glad that gave u a giggle. 
I'm considering using the mud pure. I see people substituting mud for clay, but mud and clay are not necessarily the same. Mud is dirt and water. Dirt is a mixture of clay, silt and sand. Clay doesn't have the macronutrients of sand nor the micronutrients of silt.

Has anyone who's used both felt identical results?

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## SimJam (Sep 26, 2011)

faithVA hair4today thanks for your input.

I have a cart with a 16oz left coast lemon and 8oz cool mint and wanted to know if this will do for the detox and abt 2 months of washing. from your answers Im thinking this should be sufficient. 

If this product knocks my socks off and curls my toes then Im gonna haul like nobodys business


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Washed on Friday in my twists with the left coast lemon, applied a hair oil to my wet hair and retwisted my entire head. Sorry guys that I've been MIA, wedding planning... lol... I'll be lurking around....


 
We understand. The wedding is more important than a hair thread.   Just playin  Take care of your business girl.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

SimJam said:


> @faithVA @hair4today thanks for your input.
> 
> I have a cart with a 16oz left coast lemon and 8oz cool mint and wanted to know if this will do for the detox and abt 2 months of washing. from your answers Im thinking this should be sufficient.
> 
> If this product knocks my socks off and curls my toes then Im gonna haul like nobodys business


 
That will hold you and will give you some extra just in case you get carried away 

So of us were soooo heavy handed we ran out of the 16 oz bottle before we finished the detox. So listen to us when we say dilute and don't be heavy handed. After you finish the detox you will really understand how much you need to apply for your hair.


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 26, 2011)

Just finished day 2 of the detox. I diluted the mud this time and it was much easier to work with.  I put it in an applicator bottle and it was smooth sailing from there.

My hair felt amaaaazing rinsing this out in the shower after the third wash. Detangling was a breeze. I can feel the softness returning.

I ordered another two bottles of it because I used way too much yesterday and might not have enough left by Saturday. They should arrive before then.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 26, 2011)

FINALLY GOT MY WASH!    Whew, what a delivery run around!  About to use it. Yep. LOL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanna get this, but don't wanna get addicted to it.  I use Giovanni for my shampoo and it's readily available to me when I need it! This? Not so much.  But I wanna try it! Damn! Why did I open up this thread!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2011)

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];14310249]I wanna get this, but don't wanna get addicted to it.  I use Giovanni for my shampoo and it's readily available to me when I need it! This? Not so much. But I wanna try it! Damn! Why did I open up this thread!


 
Perhaps you should delete this post and pretend like you never came in here.  And we will pretend like we never saw you.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 26, 2011)

^^ Sounds easy, but sorry. No can do.


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Why cant you do this now?  Are you experiencing issues and challenges?


Because I have awful shrinkage and id prefer to have some length.


----------



## yodie (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback ladies. Guess I better get back to the store and pick up some lavender. I'm gonna see if they'll order lemon for me.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Sep 27, 2011)

Chromia said:


> I noticed scalp residue today, even though I apply the mud wash to my scalp without diluting it and I scrub my scalp with my fingers. I'll have to use ACV or something else for my scalp. I've never had a problem getting my scalp clean before using the mud wash.


 
Which mud-wash are you using? I had the same issue with the lavender and had to switch to the sultry spice haven’t had those scalp issues since....... Try using the ACV rinse first and let it sit on your hair for about 30 mins or so. 

The only thing I have notice lately is that I cannot use bobby pins anymore, it seems like whenever those pins touch my scalp it itches like crazy......anyone else notice thisperplexed? 

I have been using the mud-wash on and off since February 2011.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 27, 2011)

Used it and loved it! After first wash my hair felt like BUTTER, my fingers slid right through as I rinsed!! Got the itchies and went and rinsed more thoroughly and it feels good! 










Then I decided I could so rock it out but apparently, it's still a bit humid in N.Y because as it airdried...lawd...:/ And this was when it was still very wet (I didn't want to mess it up any more than I did by wringing and toweling off the water)





Keeper! My hair didn't feel the need to do this intense detox so I'll see how it goes and if I'm willing tomorrow.


----------



## AMAKA127 (Sep 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> faithVA What is the detox? I keep seeing it being posted, but not the actual post where it's being talked about. Is the detoxing one the lemon one? I'm gonna buy this on Wednesday. And why are you guys diluting it? To save product? Or is it too harsh? I have color treated hair. can I use it?



I dilute to save product


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 27, 2011)

Y'all got me covered in mud. Lawd...

The pure mud feels like a niacin flush. You've been warned. 

Eta: Great. Now my wack patch is softer than the rest of my hair 
It's a miracle!  Next time I will only put it on my roots. Didn't do much for my relaxed length, but I may stretch a lil longer if it can soften natural hair like dat! 
Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 28, 2011)

JeterCrazed said:


> I'm glad that gave u a giggle.
> I'm considering using the mud pure. I see people substituting mud for clay, but mud and clay are not necessarily the same. Mud is dirt and water. Dirt is a mixture of clay, silt and sand. Clay doesn't have the macronutrients of sand nor the micronutrients of silt.
> 
> Has anyone who's used both felt identical results?
> ...


 
@JeterCrazed

Actually the Terressentials Mud Wash IS clay not mud from dirt....they just call it mud

The ingredients are simply: *Aloe Vera Juice, Bentonite Clay, Herbal Extracts (all versions contain Linden Flower, Nettle, Chamomile, Shavegrass) & Essentials Oils (these vary depending on the scent -Fragrance-Free has no Essential Oils)*

They seemed to have come up with a nice recipe and a great way to blend to prevent the lumps you may get in a homemade version but I do think that one could possibly replicate it at home after several experiments since the ingredients are so simple


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 28, 2011)

hmmm interesting.... could it be that the secret to the concoction is the aloe juice? has anyone tried to mix aloe juice and clay?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

[USER=52529 said:
			
		

> Curlykale[/USER];14317567]hmmm interesting.... could it be that the secret to the concoction is the aloe juice? has anyone tried to mix aloe juice and clay?


 
You can check in some earlier posts. And there are other threads that talk about clay recipes.


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 28, 2011)

faithVA I am reading and thinking "what a great thread". I am learning a lot about what mistakes I have done in the past with clay. Thanks so much.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> @faithVA I am reading and thinking "what a great thread". I am learning a lot about what mistakes I have done in the past with clay. Thanks so much.


 
Well I can't take credit for much. AMAKA127 actually started the thread. So definite thank you to her. I just enjoy the product enough that I just hang out in here. 

But glad you learned a lot. Please share what you learn so others coming behind us can pick up some great tips too.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Sep 28, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> hmmm interesting.... could it be that the secret to the concoction is the aloe juice? has anyone tried to mix aloe juice and clay?


 
I mixed some Aloe Vera Juice and Rhaussoul Clay Sunday because I used the mud wash Saturday but the product I used was too style my hair was  too greasy so instead of using my mud again I used the Rhaussoul Clay.. I washed with Shea Moisture and then used the Rhaussoul Clay mix.. My curls still popped everything turned out great after that I wasn't so heavy handed on the products..


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 28, 2011)

Ops, thanks @AMAKA127 -definitely-
@LadyMacgyver sounds good to me, aloe seems to be important! The 3 times I have used clay, I have used either with water or coconut milk. And all 3 times I got so excited that I started doing protein treatments afterwards. Well, I had 3 setbacks. The ph was too high with the water, the coconut milk is maybe too much for my protein sensitive hair if used pure right while I am detoxing, and if detoxed hair seems to absorb more stuff like you all are experiencing, then a hard core never tried before egg avocado protein treatment on protein sensitive hair right afterwards is not the wisest thing I guess.
I also didn't dilute it properly, and I didn't use oils or butters with it or afterwards. Usually my hair looked amazing for some hours and then it got crazy. I was kinda scared by how electric my hair was after just one wash, but I had no idea that static was a phase of detoxing. And lifting my cuticles with that high ph wasn't a nice look either. Hope my mistakes prevent someone else's setbacks lol!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 28, 2011)

NappyRina said:


> @JeterCrazed
> 
> Actually the Terressentials Mud Wash IS clay not mud from dirt....they just call it mud
> 
> ...



Ohhhh..... Gotchya :yup:
In that case, I'm indulging in a  different beauty regimen. I'm using actual black mud harvested from the Dead Sea in the West Bank. 

I highly recommend it for natural heads and new growth. Made my natural hair so supple. It's packed with so many minerals, you can feel the warming sensation from the salts. 

I will try the Terressentials recipe another time. I have half the ingredients home! Thanks so much! 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## hair4today (Sep 28, 2011)

So you all know by now that I'm a real big fan of the Terresentials wash. I have been using for 2 months and my hair just  it. My normal routine is to do a light protein DC ( Komaza, KBB, SSI etc), steam for 30 mins time permitting, rinse, mud wash, rinse, apply leave-in and seal...easy peasy done in under 1 hour. Results are always soft, moisturized hair. Works like a charm everytime. Last night I was gonna do my normal routine, then my sister called and so we get to talking and 3 hrs later it was too late to wash my hair so thought let's throw a little AOGPB on dry hair and baggy with it overnight, then get up early and mud. Now I've never been a big fan of AO conditioners especially HSR, they do nothing for me but they're known to work well on dry hair so I thought this should work. So next morning, I rinse out the GPB and my hair feels coated and strange so I think no problem, the mud will get it out, its never failed me yet. Well no - epic fail. For the first time since using the mud wash, I didn't get soft moist hair, instead my hair feels coated and grimy and my curls didn't pop like they normally do. So what to do. Well I had to get to work so I threw on the leave in (hair felt better but not still not like how it normally feels), twisted it up, pinned the twists and stuck a flower on the side which looked kinda good. So now I'm at work thinking what to do when I get home. I know first on the list is to toss all AO conditioners in my stash (lol) cause obviously they don't work for me and GPB does not mix well with the mud wash. Not sure if I should try to do another mud wash or clarify with a shampoo. What to do..what to do? My fellow mudders I appreciate your thoughts on all this. TIA.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 28, 2011)

hair4today said:


> So you all know by now that I'm a real big fan of the Terresentials wash.  I have been using for 2 months and my hair just  it.  My normal routine is to do a  light protein DC ( Komaza, KBB, SSI etc), steam for 30 mins time permitting, rinse, mud wash, rinse, apply leave-in and seal...easy peasy done in under 1 hour. Results are always soft, moisturized hair. Works like a charm everytime.  Last night I ess gonna do my normal routine, then my sister called and so we get to talking and 3 hrs later it was too late to wash my hair so thought let's throw a little AOGPB on dry hair and baggy with it overnight, then get up early and mud.  Now I've never been a big fan of AO conditioners especially HSR, they do nothing for me but they're known to work well on dry hair so I thought this should work. So next morning, I rinse out the GPB and my hair feels coated and strange so I think no problem, the mud will get it out, its never failed me yet. Well no - epic fail.  For the first time since using the mud wash, I didn't get soft moist hair, instead my hair feels coated and grimy and my curls didn't pop like they normally do.  So what to do. Well I had to get to work so I threw on the leave in (hair felt better but not still not likehow it normally feels), twisted it up, pinned the twists and stuck a flower on the side which looked kinda good. So now I'm at work thinking what to do when I get home. I know first on the list is to toss all AO conditioners in my stash (lol)  cause obviously they don't work for me and GPB does not mix well with the mud wash.  Not sure if I should try to do another mud wash or clarify with a shampoo.  What to do..what to do? My fellow mudders I appreciate your thoughts on all this.



Try an acv rinse when you get home.  Dilute well


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 28, 2011)

PS I really hate clarifying poos so that would be the absolute last thing I would try


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

[USER=149416 said:
			
		

> hair4today[/USER];14318737]So you all know by now that I'm a real big fan of the Terresentials wash. I have been using for 2 months and my hair just  it. My normal routine is to do a light protein DC ( Komaza, KBB, SSI etc), steam for 30 mins time permitting, rinse, mud wash, rinse, apply leave-in and seal...easy peasy done in under 1 hour. Results are always soft, moisturized hair. Works like a charm everytime. Last night I was gonna do my normal routine, then my sister called and so we get to talking and 3 hrs later it was too late to wash my hair so thought let's throw a little AOGPB on dry hair and baggy with it overnight, then get up early and mud. Now I've never not a big fan of AO conditioners especially HSR, they do nothing for me but they're known to work well on dry hair so I thought this should work. So next morning, I rinse out the GPB and my hair feels coated and strange so I think no problem, the mud will get it out, its never failed me yet. Well no - epic fail. For the first time since using the mud wash, I didn't get soft moist hair, instead my hair feels coated and grimy and my curls didn't pop like they normally do. So what to do. Well I had to get to work so I threw on the leave in (hair felt better but not still not likehow it normally feels), twisted it up, pinned the twists and stuck a flower on the side which looked kinda good. So now I'm at work thinking what to do when I get home. I know first on the list is to toss all AO conditioners in my stash (lol) cause obviously they don't work for me and GPB does not mix well with the mud wash. Not sure if I should try to do another mud wash or clarify with a shampoo. What to do..what to do? My fellow mudders I appreciate your thoughts on all this.


 
I'm not sure if most people have ever noticed but you can't put AOHSR in a container and let it sit for 30 minutes and just rinse it out of the container. Nope won't happen. I have to put some soap, shampoo or something and then scrub that stuff off. Not hating on AO but um what is in it that I have to scrub 

I don't think for most people using clarifying shampoos after using mud for a while works well. 

Rinse your hair and scalp thoroughly to remove the product as much as you can. Then use a diluted ACV rinse and scrub your scalp and rinse your hair. Don't let it sit long. I know some people do but I wouldn't. You just want to use it to clean. Then used a diluted mix of mud wash and scrub your scalp and cleanse your hair. 

If you really feel you need to use the clarifying shampoo then dilute it thoroughly and add AVG and some oil to balance it out. Otherwise it could strip your hair more than you want. And it takes a while to rebalance it.

I plan on using up the rest of my AOHSR. Someone put in another thread that you have to use it directly as the directions state, not for extended periods or with any heat. So I'm going to try that. If that doesn't work I am going to try diluting it heavily with water and AVG to see if I can at least finish the bottle. Won't be buying AOHSR again though. Too heavy.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 28, 2011)

hair4today said:


> So you all know by now that I'm a real big fan of the Terresentials wash. I have been using for 2 months and my hair just  it. My normal routine is to do a light protein DC ( Komaza, KBB, SSI etc), steam for 30 mins time permitting, rinse, mud wash, rinse, apply leave-in and seal...easy peasy done in under 1 hour. Results are always soft, moisturized hair. Works like a charm everytime. Last night I was gonna do my normal routine, then my sister called and so we get to talking and 3 hrs later it was too late to wash my hair so thought let's throw a little AOGPB on dry hair and baggy with it overnight, then get up early and mud. Now I've never been a big fan of AO conditioners especially HSR, they do nothing for me but they're known to work well on dry hair so I thought this should work. So next morning, I rinse out the GPB and my hair feels coated and strange so I think no problem, the mud will get it out, its never failed me yet. Well no - epic fail. For the first time since using the mud wash, I didn't get soft moist hair, instead my hair feels coated and grimy and my curls didn't pop like they normally do. So what to do. Well I had to get to work so I threw on the leave in (hair felt better but not still not like how it normally feels), twisted it up, pinned the twists and stuck a flower on the side which looked kinda good. So now I'm at work thinking what to do when I get home. I know first on the list is to toss all AO conditioners in my stash (lol) cause obviously they don't work for me and GPB does not mix well with the mud wash. Not sure if I should try to do another mud wash or clarify with a shampoo. What to do..what to do? My fellow mudders I appreciate your thoughts on all this. TIA.



hair4today I just did my mud wash and am now steaming with AOGPB first time doing it this way. I'll let you know how it turns out. While sitting here I was wondering what will happen if I did AOGPB first. Glad I read your post. Before you throw them out try it on wet hair.


----------



## hair4today (Sep 28, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi, faithVA, hair4romheaven - Ladies thanks for your advice. I'm going to try the diluted ACV route first to see if this work in getting rid of the residue . Hopefully  my hair goes back to normal pronto.

faithVA, LOL at "I'm not sure if most people have ever noticed but you can't put AOHSR in a container and let it sit for 30 minutes and just rinse it out of the container. Nope won't happen. I have to put some soap, shampoo or something and then scrub that stuff off. Not hating on AO but um what is in it that I have to scrub"

Now that you mention it, I too am wondering what the heck they have in these AO conditioners, they're all so darn thick. I guess with me having low porosity hair, its hard for such a thick product to penetrate lo-po strands which may explain why the AO GPB and HSR doesn't work for me.  Hmmm got me thinking maybe they'll work better with steaming and on wet hair like hair4romheaven suggested.  I hold on tossing...for now


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

[USER=149416 said:
			
		

> hair4today[/USER];14319109]
> Now that you mention it, I too am wondering what the heck they have in these AO conditioners, they're all so darn thick. I guess with me having low porosity hair, its hard for such a thick product to penetrate lo-po strands which may explain why the AO GPB and HSR doesn't work for me. Hmmm got me thinking maybe they'll work better with steaming and on wet hair like hair4romheaven suggested. I hold on tossing...for now


 
Let me know if you find something. I tried it with the steamer and have tried it on wet hair. And I can never get it off my scalp. My hair is fine but it sticks to my scalp just like it sticks to the container. That is why I was going to try diluting it 

I think my scalp just likes to suck things in. It always has. Is there such a  thing as a porous scalp


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 28, 2011)

faithVA & hair4today I dont put any conditioners near my scalp. I work it in from bottom up and stop at about 2' from roots. Try this as well as see if it works.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why use the mud wash everyday? That seems like an excess to me.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 28, 2011)

Chameleonchick said:


> Can someone explain to me why use the mud wash everyday? That seems like an excess to me.




Chameleonchick its just the first few days in order to detox the hair. After that you use as a regular shampoo. Read the Terressentials website for further insight. It helped me a great deal.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @faithVA & @hair4today I dont put any conditioners near my scalp. I work it in from bottom up and stop at about 2' from roots. Try this as well as see if it works.


 
Thanks hair4romheaven. I did try that the last time I used it. It didn't make a difference for me. It still left a white residue on my scalp that wouldn't come off.  

It may help hair4today though.


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was my last day of mud washing and I am very happy with my results.  I used Aubry Organics GPB to deep condition. I left it in for about 3 hours and rinsed it out without any problems.  I am transitiong and have about 4 inches of natural hair and about 5 to 6 inches of relaxed hair. So far this look like my new shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

[USER=35151 said:
			
		

> Missigirl[/USER];14320787]This was my last day of mud washing and I am very happy with my results. I used Aubry Organics GPB to deep condition. I left it in for about 3 hours and rinsed it out without any problems. I am transitiong and have about 4 inches of natural hair and about 5 to 6 inches of relaxed hair. So far this look like my new shampoo.


 
Any pictures coming?


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I will have DH to take some pictures for me.  Excuse the straight ends.


----------



## Beany (Sep 28, 2011)

I start my detox on Friday. I have a ton of gel in my hair thanks to shingling my hair over the weekend. I'm thinking I'll have to wash my hair before the mud wash just to get the "gunk" out? Maybe cowash the night before? IDK.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I looked up the ingredients for AOHSR and the first ingredient is Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base.   Cream is a nono for my hair. I don't know how I missed that when I bought it. 

So far I  haven't found an ingredient list of what makes up Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base. But I know my hair doesn't like anything that is white and creamy. I had to get rid of the Shea Moisture product for the same reason.

Not that this impacts anyone on this thread. I just needed to get that out of my system. Now I have figured out the great mystery of what is going on with my hair and AOHSR. So it will have to be tossed. Won't even be able to dilute that white stuff away.


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 29, 2011)

These are a few shots after my DC.  I need to update my sigi had to cut 10 inches so I could handle my hair better.





Sorry for the wallpaper pictures I don't know how to make them normal size.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Missigirl said:


> These are a few shots after my DC. I need to update my sigi had to cut 10 inches so I could handle my hair better.
> 
> View attachment 125551
> 
> ...


 
Looks soft and like you have some nice curls.

Your pictures are fine. When you click on them they get bigger.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Beany said:


> I start my detox on Friday. I have a ton of gel in my hair thanks to shingling my hair over the weekend. I'm thinking I'll have to wash my hair before the mud wash just to get the "gunk" out? Maybe cowash the night before? IDK.


 
Hey Beany, haven't seen you in a while.

Try rinsing very well and then cowashing the night before. Cowashing would be less stripping than washing.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 29, 2011)

Beany said:


> I start my detox on Friday. I have a ton of gel in my hair thanks to shingling my hair over the weekend. I'm thinking I'll have to wash my hair before the mud wash just to get the "gunk" out? Maybe cowash the night before? IDK.


 
I would again suggest throwing in an acv wash.  have you ever tried it?  Try cw'ing first just to help loosen up and rinse away some of that gel.  Rinse very very VERY well before you start your cowash.


----------



## Missigirl (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you faithVA  I will try to put some more pics in after I take my twist down.  I can't really enjoy it until it gets longer and I do my final BC.  If you had not kept this thread going I would not have even tried this shampoo.  I finally know what my real texture is like and I love the feel.  I will admit this was the last thing I was going to try if it had not worked I was really thinking about texlaxing.  But now I want to continue with my transition.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Missigirl said:


> Thank you faithVA I will try to put some more pics in after I take my twist down. I can't really enjoy it until it gets longer and I do my final BC. If you had not kept this thread going I would not have even tried this shampoo. I finally know what my real texture is like and I love the feel. I will admit this was the last thing I was going to try if it had not worked I was really thinking about texlaxing. But now I want to continue with my transition.


 
I would have never started this thread even though I loved the product. It's amazing it has made it 17 pages.  I am glad that most people had good results. I am looking forward to hearing how its going with people 6 months from now.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the product but my scalp doesn't. :/ I do have a dry scalp and I usually oil it but didn't this time. :S no bueno.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2011)

Switched it up this week, I only applied the mudwash to my scalp and massaged it in. I then cowashed with Zuresh Conditioner. For now I am going to use the mudwash every other week to see how it goes. I think alternating mud wash with cowashing will work for me.


----------



## Beany (Oct 1, 2011)

Cowashed last night did my first day of detox. My hair feels soft but there is a residue. I'm not bothered by it though. Im in bantu knots right now

Sent from my EVO


----------



## ingenious_mind (Oct 1, 2011)

Just bought both the Lemon Scent and the Lavender mud washes. Can't wait for them to get here!

I sometimes use a mixture of JBCO and sublimed sulfur on my scalp. Would this be ok to use after the detox? I'm trying to use all natural/organic products and hopefully I won't have to get rid of this mix.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2011)

ingenious_mind said:


> Just bought both the Lemon Scent and the Lavender mud washes. Can't wait for them to get here!
> 
> I sometimes use a mixture of JBCO and sublimed sulfur on my scalp. Would this be ok to use after the detox? I'm trying to use all natural/organic products and hopefully I won't have to get rid of this mix.


 
I'm not sure about the sulfur. You may have to try it out. There was someone else on here that tried it after they detoxed but I don't think we got a full update on how it worked out longterm. 

It may work fine or you may have to dilute the percentage of sulfur. If you do use it after the detox please let us know your results. tia


----------



## SimJam (Oct 1, 2011)

just ordered the 16 oz left coast lemon and 8 oz cool mint.

wont get them till Oct 17th


----------



## Beany (Oct 2, 2011)

Did the second day of the detox last night. My hair looks so dry. It's soft, but looks dry. I used Naptural85's silky whipped shea butter mix on my damp hair and did a few twists last night. I can feel the shea butter mix on my hair, but it looks dry yall. I have low porosity hair, maybe I should go back to baggying my hair. I'm using the lemon mud wash which I thought was the most moisturizing one. Ahh well day 3 tonight (only 2 washes tonight).


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

[USER=273338 said:
			
		

> Beany[/USER];14343843]Did the second day of the detox last night. My hair looks so dry. It's soft, but looks dry. I used Naptural85's silky whipped shea butter mix on my damp hair and did a few twists last night. I can feel the shea butter mix on my hair, but it looks dry yall. I have low porosity hair, maybe I should go back to baggying my hair. I'm using the lemon mud wash which I thought was the most moisturizing one. Ahh well day 3 tonight (only 2 washes tonight).


 
Well you saide it feels soft but looks dry. I wouldn't worry about that so much. That just sounds like the detox doing its job. If you can just try to keep doing what you are doing with the detox (keep it simple) and using whatever moisture you need afterwards. You will have a better feel for what you hair is truly like on day 5.


----------



## Missigirl (Oct 2, 2011)

Mine felt a little dry too I added some giovanni leave in condish and cocanut oil to my wet hair after each day to detoxing.  These are a few pics of my first braidout after my mud detox.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure about the sulfur. You may have to try it out. There was someone else on here that tried it after they detoxed but I don't think we got a full update on how it worked out longterm.
> 
> It may work fine or you may have to dilute the percentage of sulfur. If you do use it after the detox please let us know your results. tia



faithVA

I only had that 1 incident where my crown area felt really tender. Other than that I didn't have any issues with the sulfur during the detox. I'm still using the mud once a week & the sulfur nightly. No problems.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 4, 2011)

I finally got my steamer last week Thursday!  So I washed my hair on Sunday doing the following.


I got a sample size Sultry Spice. I used the Left Coast Lemon for my detox and wanted to try another scent. 

Water rinse
Applied undiluted mud in sectioned hair
Sat under steamer for 30 minutes
Lightly dried my hair
Applied Qhemet Olive and Honey
4 bantu knots

I've been wearing my hear out in a knot out and then re-twisting at night

 I had a little bit of dry scalp yesterday, but put a few drops of grapeseed oil and all is well.

Will try to update my lhcf album with new pics.

My hair is thin (low, no density).  I just use small amounts of the mud.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 4, 2011)

makemild how did sultry spice compare to lemon? I want to try the other flavors but get hesitant when I find something that works.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

[USER=113071 said:
			
		

> makemild[/USER];14357777]I finally got my steamer last week Thursday! So I washed my hair on Sunday doing the following.
> 
> 
> I got a sample size Sultry Spice. I used the Left Coast Lemon for my detox and wanted to try another scent.
> ...


 
Keep an eye out on using the mud with any type of heat. Just monitor your hair and see how it reacts. By itself the mud is good. Using it with heat can be too much for some causing it to be overly drying. 

Not sure if you rinsed before you steamed or not.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 4, 2011)

hair4romheaven

- I looked at the ingredients for all the washes. I figured that the essential oils would still work for me.  I also am not totally loving the underlying scent.  I was hoping it was just the Left Coast Lemon, but I can still smell it in the Sultry spice. 

The Sultry Spice worked just as well as the LCL.

@faithVA  I steamed with mud-in.  I only used a little bit.  I basically section my hair in 4.  For each section I split it once more and then added mud to those sections.  When I re-twisted my hair to get to the next section, I could see that there was mud in my hair.

Loosed it all out before going under the steamer.  My hair just felt nice.  Not dry or anything.  Just had a little bit of scalp issue, but a little grapeseed oil and I was good.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

makemild said:


> @hair4romheaven
> 
> - I looked at the ingredients for all the washes. I figured that the essential oils would still work for me. I also am not totally loving the underlying scent. I was hoping it was just the Left Coast Lemon, but I can still smell it in the Sultry spice.
> 
> ...


 
Ok was just cautioning. Not saying not to do it but if you do it over time to just keep an eye out for it.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok so I've been lurking since the start of this post and you ladies are awesome. I've tried Terressentials for months, mostly the left coast lemon because my hair hated the sultry spice (I did a video on both). 

I have also started this challenge with you but never said anything, shame on me, I know. It's not really official to me because I alternate my use of the Terressentials Left Coast Lemon with the Shea Moisture Purification Mask (both clay based).

Well I used wanted to let you know I have also gotten amazing results. I wash on Sunday with Terressentials (diluted, 1oz Terr and 2oz water). I then apply a DC (KBB Lucsious Locs or SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner) then I steam with it for 25 minutes. Sometimes I leave it in and other times I rinse the DC out, those days I use a shea butter blend (random because I test products for YT videos). Then I seal, sometimes I don't seal.

I chopped of 2 inches of hair last weekend because of knots, getting bad.

Well I think that's it. I just wanted to say I was here and have been here since the begining and I really love this thread, I check it everyday.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 4, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Ok so I've been lurking since the start of this post and you ladies are awesome. I've tried Terressentials for months, mostly the left coast lemon because my hair hated the sultry spice (I did a video on both).
> 
> I have also started this challenge with you but never said anything, shame on me, I know. It's not really official to me because I alternate my use of the Terressentials Left Coast Lemon with the Shea Moisture Purification Mask (both clay based).
> 
> ...


Hi there makeupvixen welcome to our little group of happy 'mudders'. Your hair looks great btw...love your curls. I haven't checked your YouTube reviews as yet but wondering what was your experience like with the sultry spice scent? I just finished my bottle of lavender and wanted to get samples of the other types. I was leaning towards mint and the spice but now not so sure after reading a few unfavorable comments.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi @hair4today
My experience with Sultry Spice was terrible to say the least. It dried my hair out so bad I had to do the baggy method for 6 days straight with my QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and constantly DC'ed with my KBB for 3 weeks. I tried it 3 times and each time it took 1-2 weeks to recover from the damage, once right out of the bottle onto the tips of my fingers and then the other 2 were diluted with water in an applicator bottle, same results each time, a hot mess. Sadly I tried the sultry spice first (ordered the lemon and spice at the same time) and I was going to give up on the Terr altogether. Then I went a head and tried the lemon when I ran out of shea moisture purification mask, my hair LOVED it. 

About 4 months after my hair drama with the Spice I told Dawnelle on YT about it. She said she would try them all and do a video for me on how she rates them. I told her I was loving the Lemon and my hair hated the Spice, her hair agreed with mine and she ranked them in her video for me. From what I have been reading on all the forum people like the Lemon and Lavender and I really don't hear much about the mint or spice, just a few comments here and there. I don't like the tingle of mint so I wont be buying it but I have heard some nice reviews on it.

I have ordered 3 of the 16oz Left Coast Lemons and one of the 8oz Lavenders, hopefully it will last me a year or so.


----------



## BreeNique (Oct 4, 2011)

bookmarking this!! when my stash runs low again (heh, in spring...) i'll consider picking some up!


----------



## hair4today (Oct 4, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Hi @hair4today
> My experience with Sultry Spice was terrible to say the least. It dried my hair out so bad I had to do the baggy method for 6 days straight with my QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and constantly DC'ed with my KBB for 3 weeks. I tried it 3 times and each time it took 1-2 weeks to recover from the damage, once right out of the bottle onto the tips of my fingers and then the other 2 were diluted with water in an applicator bottle, same results each time, a hot mess. Sadly I tried the sultry spice first (ordered the lemon and spice at the same time) and I was going to give up on the Terr altogether. Then I went a head and tried the lemon when I ran out of shea moisture purification mask, my hair LOVED it.
> 
> About 4 months after my hair drama with the Spice I told Dawnelle on YT about it. She said she would try them all and do a video for me on how she rates them. I told her I was loving the Lemon and my hair hated the Spice, her hair agreed with mine and she ranked them in her video for me. From what I have been reading on all the forum people like the Lemon and Lavender and I really don't hear much about the mint or spice, just a few comments here and there. I don't like the tingle of mint so I wont be buying it but I have heard some nice reviews on it.
> ...


Wow thanks so much makeupvixen for breaking it down so clearly.  I finally got my moisture balance where it needs to be so will now be backing away slowly from the sultry spice..lol.  I'll stick with the lavender for now as someone up thread said so well -- why mess with what's working.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

[USER=183132 said:
			
		

> makeupvixen[/USER];14359619]Ok so I've been lurking since the start of this post and you ladies are awesome. I've tried Terressentials for months, mostly the left coast lemon because my hair hated the sultry spice (I did a video on both).
> 
> I have also started this challenge with you but never said anything, shame on me, I know. It's not really official to me because I alternate my use of the Terressentials Left Coast Lemon with the Shea Moisture Purification Mask (both clay based).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for peaking in. And for giving some info on the Sultry Spice. Also thanks for giving an alternative shampoo. I may check into the Shea Moisture next time I stop by Walgreens.


----------



## Missigirl (Oct 4, 2011)

Before buying my mud I read which flavor was for different hair types.  I narrowed it down to Lavender and Lemon my hair type was dry and kinky.   I will definitely re-order the lavender have not had a chance to use the lemon yet I will report back once I use it.  Not planning on experimenting with the others thank you for the report makeupvixen  on the Spice.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

That was good info about the Sultry Spice. I will get a bottle of the lavender and leave the rest alone. But I will at least research the Shea Moisture.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that some of you mentioned the Shea moisture. I was curious about this but I need to used up all or most of my other junk first.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2011)

Can someone please post the ingredients to the shea moisture purification mask?


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 5, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I'm so glad that some of you mentioned the Shea moisture. I was curious about this but I need to used up all or most of my other junk first.




My hair isn't a fan of Shea Moisture at all, I really wanted to like it because it's local and Wal-greens has those deals. But the Shea Moisture Purification Mask is Bomb on my hair. Yes I prefer the Terressentials more but on days that my hair feels "different" or too "something" (just hard to describe) then I use the Shea Moisture one. After I started alternating the Terressentials with the Shea Moisture I've finally got control over my hair. The other perks like steaming helps a lot but this mud and clay thing really works for me and if the foundation for my hair care routine.

Next year I will be traveling out of state a lot and so it was very important that I find what works, what can be multifunctional, and stuff that I didn't need a lot of. So all i need is my terr and shea moisture, then a DC I can leave in and a gel for wash n go, done. On days that I go swimming I don't use my clay and I rely on my Henna Sooq poo bars.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> My hair isn't a fan of Shea Moisture at all, I really wanted to like it because it's local and Wal-greens has those deals. But the Shea Moisture Purification Mask is Bomb on my hair. Yes I prefer the Terressentials more but on days that my hair feels "different" or too "something" (just hard to describe) then I use the Shea Moisture one. After I started alternating the Terressentials with the Shea Moisture I've finally got control over my hair. The other perks like steaming helps a lot but this mud and clay thing really works for me and if the foundation for my hair care routine.
> 
> Next year I will be traveling out of state a lot and so it was very important that I find what works, what can be multifunctional, and stuff that I didn't need a lot of. So all i need is my terr and shea moisture, then a DC I can leave in and a gel for wash n go, done. On days that I go swimming I don't use my clay and I rely on my Henna Sooq poo bars.



makeupvixen my hair hated SHEA MOISTURE. I also figured out my hair hates shea butter which is why I requested the ing. I to feel like I want to alternate with something else. I know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 5, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Hi @hair4today
> My experience with Sultry Spice was terrible to say the least. It dried my hair out so bad I had to do the baggy method for 6 days straight with my QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and constantly DC'ed with my KBB for 3 weeks. I tried it 3 times and each time it took 1-2 weeks to recover from the damage, once right out of the bottle onto the tips of my fingers and then the other 2 were diluted with water in an applicator bottle, same results each time, a hot mess. Sadly I tried the sultry spice first (ordered the lemon and spice at the same time) and I was going to give up on the Terr altogether. Then I went a head and tried the lemon when I ran out of shea moisture purification mask, my hair LOVED it.
> 
> About 4 months after my hair drama with the Spice I told Dawnelle on YT about it. She said she would try them all and do a video for me on how she rates them. I told her I was loving the Lemon and my hair hated the Spice, her hair agreed with mine and she ranked them in her video for me. From what I have been reading on all the forum people like the Lemon and Lavender and I really don't hear much about the mint or spice, just a few comments here and there. I don't like the tingle of mint so I wont be buying it but I have heard some nice reviews on it.
> ...



I sure wish I would've read this review before. I JUST got the shipping confirmation of my 16oz Sultry Spice. Just hope I'm the odd one that likes it because I hate the smell of lemons and lavender and I'm not to fond of the tingling effect on my scalp. Oh well. hopefully the Spice works wonders for me like the other ones have worked for y'all *crossing fingers*


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have access to Terressentials (=Europe),so  I tried 3 washes with aloe juice + clay + hemp oil this week, I like it but I may add a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar.
With the aloe and oil, and applying a butter after the shower I did not have the bad static and crazy hair that I used to have when I tried with water only.
The ends seem kind of fortified, and the hair is shinier and kind of absorbs product better, it is as if I need less product.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 5, 2011)

man I just emailed them asking if my order has shipped yet 

I want to try this so bad !!!!!

*ETA*
and I want to get a good feel of how my hair likes it so I know how/what to order on BF 

If I really  dont need that much conditioner for DCs then sadly I'll have to reduce my orders from Oyin and HV. 

Im not giving up ny AOHC and BRBC though


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 5, 2011)

*Coming out of lurkdom*

The ladies with think density hair..how much are you using? 

And what are you ladies using as a "natural deep conditioner" that is comptabile with mud cleanser. I've been using silicon mix as a DC..and well that's full of silicones/mineral oil etc  *But I lurve it*

I want to purchase Both lavender/lemon scents on BF.
.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> *Coming out of lurkdom*
> 
> The ladies with think density hair..how much are you using?
> 
> ...



@Skiggle I used the 8oz bottle 4x. I'd say about 2oz per wash. I had to dilute the last one. There was literally none left. I am on a new bottle and am trying to "light" with it, but it doesn't seem to be working. I still used a lot and diluting was SO messy! I apply as if it was a relaxer in order to coat my hair. Are they having a sale on BF?
ETA I have been using AOWC and Komaza oive oil mask. I want to use ORS replenishing just to see what will happen. I'll end up mudding again so I think I can still use "unnatural" products sparingly.


----------



## Beany (Oct 5, 2011)

Skiggle  I have THICK hair, but it's short (a bit bigger than TWA) and I'm using about 2 heaping teaspoons per wash undiluted (during my detox). I'll start diluting it once this detox period is over. You can use Aubrey Organics for deep conditioning. They (TE) have a shop about an hour away. Don't know if I wanna spend the money on gas or shipping this time around, but I'm lazy so it'll probably be shipping


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 5, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @Skiggle I used the 8oz bottle 4x. I'd say about 2oz per wash. I had to dilute the last one. There was literally none left. I am on a new bottle and am trying to "light" with it, but it doesn't seem to be working. I still used a lot and diluting was SO messy! I apply as if it was a relaxer in order to coat my hair. Are they having a sale on BF?
> ETA I have been using AOWC and Komaza oive oil mask. I want to use ORS replenishing just to see what will happen. I'll end up mudding again so I think I can still use "unnatural" products sparingly.



*Oh, No I meant I will be ordering on Black Friday!
Awwe man, this stuff is expensive and I'm really heavy handed. So
I'm really worried and plus I like a good lather.
What scent are you using?
Thanks for answering!*



Beany said:


> Skiggle  I have THICK hair, but it's short (a bit bigger than TWA) and I'm using about 2 heaping teaspoons per wash undiluted (during my detox). I'll start diluting it once this detox period is over. You can use Aubrey Organics for deep conditioning. They (TE) have a shop about an hour away. Don't know if I wanna spend the money on gas or shipping this time around, but I'm lazy so it'll probably be shipping



*I live in FL so I will have to pay for shipping. 
What scent are you using?
Thanks for answering!*


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 5, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @Skiggle I used the 8oz bottle 4x. I'd say about 2oz per wash. I had to dilute the last one. There was literally none left. I am on a new bottle and am trying to "light" with it, but it doesn't seem to be working. I still used a lot and diluting was SO messy! I apply as if it was a relaxer in order to coat my hair. Are they having a sale on BF?
> ETA I have been using AOWC and Komaza oive oil mask. I want to use ORS replenishing just to see what will happen. I'll end up mudding again so I think I can still use "unnatural" products sparingly.



Check out this video I found a few days ago...  http://youtu.be/4-D-7DmzJyw

this is the method I plan on using to stretch my mud wash after my detox.

HTH


----------



## sikora (Oct 5, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> *Coming out of lurkdom*
> 
> The ladies with think density hair..how much are you using?
> 
> ...



I use Aubrey Organics conditioners


----------



## Beany (Oct 6, 2011)

Skiggle I use the left coast lemon

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 6, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @Skiggle I used the 8oz bottle 4x. I'd say about 2oz per wash. I had to dilute the last one. There was literally none left. I am on a new bottle and am trying to "light" with it, but it doesn't seem to be working. I still used a lot and diluting was SO messy! I apply as if it was a relaxer in order to coat my hair. Are they having a sale on BF?
> ETA I have been using AOWC and Komaza oive oil mask. I want to use ORS replenishing just to see what will happen. I'll end up mudding again so I think I can still use "unnatural" products sparingly.


 

Sorry, but what is BF. I only come up with boyfriend . I am still catching up on abreviations.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=259646 said:
			
		

> Ashawn Arraine[/USER];14368195]Sorry, but what is BF. I only come up with boyfriend . I am still catching up on abreviations.


 
BF is Black Friday. People have already started their list for what they will buy on Black Friday. And there will be a flurry of purchases where people stock up.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=107337 said:
			
		

> Skiggle[/USER];14366649]*Oh, No I meant I will be ordering on Black Friday!*
> *Awwe man, this stuff is expensive and I'm really heavy handed. So*
> *I'm really worried and plus I like a good lather.*
> *What scent are you using?*
> ...


 

Skiggle, the mud wash isn't a shampoo so there isn't any lather. And you definitely don't want to be heavy handed. You want to work towards putting on as little as possible especially if you care about the cost. So most of us dilute it to use less product, also because it is easier to apply.

I have medium density, SL hair and I use 2 TBSP with 2 TBSP of water. The mudwash is a little soupy so it goes on my hair better. My hair is bushy so there is no way I could really get it on my strands undiluted.

I use the Lemon but many use the Lavender with good results.

I would think of this more as a cleanser and not a shampoo.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone experienced dry scalp from using this mud wash? That seems to be my current problem and I've never had scalp issues in the past


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 6, 2011)

Lazy question has anyone tried to use the TE with their hair braided with either synthetic or natural hair  small-medium box braids?

If so does it rinse out easily or is it difficult?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> BF is Black Friday. People have already started their list for what they will buy on Black Friday. And there will be a flurry of purchases where people stock up.


 


Ok, Thanks faithVA. That is ridiculous, but I understand the shop and stock smart concept.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=68037 said:
			
		

> ShyIntellect[/USER];14368287]Has anyone experienced dry scalp from using this mud wash? That seems to be my current problem and I've never had scalp issues in the past


 
I think it is possible to experience dry scalp if you use it with heat, keep it on too long or use it to frequently. 

I have switched to using it every other week and I cowash the other weeks. I dilute my mud wash, and only leave it on for 20 minutes. I don't baggy or use any heat. 

How are you using it?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 6, 2011)

mstokes2008 it looks lumpy. I fear rinsing lumps and clumps from my hair. LOL I wonder if a hand grinder like the little stone bowls with spoon can crunch it up better. If anyone tries this method please let us know how it works for you.
@Skiggle I use the lemon. I like it so I don't think I will try the others based on mixed reviews. Like @faithVA mentioned its not a shampoo its more of a natural clarifier. (sp)
@ShyIntellect I haven't had any dry scalp since using it, however I do apply an oil mix to my scalp every other night.
Now my question is are they having a sale on BF? Why are people waiting until BF to buy TE? I know other places have sales. Is there a thread about BF sales? ;-)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Lazy question has anyone tried to use the TE with their hair braided with either synthetic or natural hair small-medium box braids?
> 
> If so does it rinse out easily or is it difficult?


 
I have not tried it in braids. But I think tashboog has. 

One option is to use it to cleanse your scalp with while in braids and not try to cleanse your hair especially with synthetic hair. 

With natural braids, you can sufficiently dilute the mud wash and it is water enough that you can work it through your hair. As long as you rinse your hair under a full jet of water in the shower it should rinse easily. 

Rinse your braids first, dilute it really well, squeeze it through your braids and rinse well. I would not let it sit for more than 20 minutes if you let it sit because you could let it dry too much on your hair. 

But if you aren't going to have your braids in very long, mud wash before, then just mud wash your scalp and rinse your braids. I have found that my hair can feel wonderful in between mud washes with just a good full rinse.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think it is possible to experience dry scalp if you use it with heat, keep it on too long or use it to frequently.
> 
> I have switched to using it every other week and I cowash the other weeks. I dilute my mud wash, and only leave it on for 20 minutes. I don't baggy or use any heat.
> 
> How are you using it?



I use it weekly never with heat and maybe leave it on 30 mins, sometimes I don't let it sit at all. I was thinking of using it every other week and cowashing in between but the website says not to use the product with commercial shampoos and conditioners because it'll just work against the mud wash. I have the Elucence conditioner which is free from a lot of synthetic ingredients I do believe. I think I seen a few ladies on YT that use a ACV rinse on their scalp once a month or so to help with their dry scalp issues with this product.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 6, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> @ShyIntellect I haven't had any dry scalp since using it, however I do apply an oil mix to my scalp every other night.



I was thinking of oiling my scalp twice a week or something, it's just weird because I've never had scalp issues in the past. Do you use an applicator bottle to oil your scalp and what oils do you use?


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 6, 2011)

I used it for the first time a few days ago, my hair was buttery! But my scalp had a goop on it and it wasnt the mud...waahing again today and I'll let everyone know how it comes out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=68037 said:
			
		

> ShyIntellect[/USER];14368427]I use it weekly never with heat and maybe leave it on 30 mins, sometimes I don't let it sit at all. I was thinking of using it every other week and cowashing in between but the website says not to use the product with commercial shampoos and conditioners because it'll just work against the mud wash. I have the Elucence conditioner which is free from a lot of synthetic ingredients I do believe. I think I seen a few ladies on YT that use a ACV rinse on their scalp once a month or so to help with their dry scalp issues with this product.


 
There are still natural conditioners you can use. Many use Aubrey Organics conditioners. Some use Shea Moisture Conditioners. Some of the favorite natural vendors that people on this site use have natural conditioners. Some use a yogurt based conditioner. So you can still condition your hair in between without using a conditioner with synthetics.

And some people still use commercial conditioners because they have one they like. Its a personal choice that you have to find the balance for you.

There isn't anything wrong with using it less frequently.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 6, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> I was thinking of oiling my scalp twice a week or something, it's just weird because I've never had scalp issues in the past. Do you use an applicator bottle to oil your scalp and what oils do you use?



I just dip my fingers in an oil mix of grapseed, jojoba, JBCO, pep rub on all my fingers and massage my scalp. A few dips works well.
ETA: My oils are in a mason jar.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you faithVA and hair4romheaven, I'm going to try your suggestions and see if that helps. I really don't want to stop using this product because it's simplified my regimen *so* much. Could be since the weather is getting cooler it's drying out my scalp, who knows.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2011)

not sure if this was answered already but in general how long does a bottle last?

I see most ladies say they use 2oz (diluted) per wash so an 8oz bottle wud only last 1 month. I guess with using Aloe vera juice and bentonite clay to "stretch" it maybe I could get 2 or so extra uses from an 8oz bottle.

as for BF sales, Im sure they mentioned on their website that they dont do sales/discounts


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

SimJam said:


> not sure if this was answered already but in general how long does a bottle last?
> 
> I see most ladies say they use 2oz (diluted) per wash so an 8oz bottle wud only last 1 month. I guess with using Aloe vera juice and bentonite clay to "stretch" it maybe I could get 2 or so extra uses from an 8oz bottle.
> 
> as for BF sales, Im sure they mentioned on their website that they dont do sales/discounts


 
I have a 16 oz bottle which I must have gotten the first week of August. I did the last 3 days of my detox out of it. I still have a half bottle which I think should take me through November. If I washed every week it probably would have only lasted until the end of September.

However, based on what I have learned as I use it I doubt that I would use the mudwash every week. And I dilute it at least 50%. So for me a 16 oz bottle of mud wash should last me about 4 months.


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 6, 2011)

Idk...maybe I haven't been doing this right. I feel like you all are using way too much!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

[USER=198888 said:
			
		

> afrofaithful[/USER];14369643]Idk...maybe I haven't been doing this right. I feel like you all are using way too much!!


 
Well do tell. How much are you using? And how are you using it?

The website recommends 2 oz for SL hair.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont understand. made my order on saturday and I havnt got a shipping notice yet!!!

only the email thanking me for my order. Ive emailed them twice now and no reply


----------



## JudithO (Oct 6, 2011)

I wash my hair in twists... and it rinses easy.... 



Ashawn Arraine said:


> Lazy question has anyone tried to use the TE with their hair braided with either synthetic or natural hair  small-medium box braids?
> 
> If so does it rinse out easily or is it difficult?


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 6, 2011)

judy4all did you detox? If so did you do it in twists or on loose hair?


----------



## Adonia1987 (Oct 6, 2011)

SimJam said:


> I dont understand. made my order on saturday and I havnt got a shipping notice yet!!!
> 
> only the email thanking me for my order. Ive emailed them twice now and no reply



SimJam I waited about a week before i received a shipping notice from UPS. I almost forgot I bought the shampoo by the time I received it lol


----------



## hair4today (Oct 7, 2011)

SimJam said:


> not sure if this was answered already but in general how long does a bottle last?
> 
> I see most ladies say they use 2oz (diluted) per wash so an 8oz bottle wud only last 1 month. I guess with using Aloe vera juice and bentonite clay to "stretch" it maybe I could get 2 or so extra uses from an 8oz bottle.
> 
> as for BF sales, Im sure they mentioned on their website that they dont do sales/discounts


I started using the product early August and I just finished my first bottle - 8 oz size.  I use 1 oz diluted with 1 oz water.  2mth per bottle ain't bad.  Think I'll re-up with 2 16 oz bottle next time I buy.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 7, 2011)

lolita1987 said:


> @SimJam I waited about a week before i received a shipping notice from UPS. I almost forgot I bought the shampoo by the time I received it lol


 

oooh I thought their processing and shipping was fast. 

Oh well, lemmi sit my arse down and wait erplexed

hair4today thanks, 2 months per bottle would be awesome. I guess it all depends on length/thickness of hair and also how much detoxing each persons hair needs.


----------



## Missigirl (Oct 7, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> I was thinking of oiling my scalp twice a week or something, it's just weird because I've never had scalp issues in the past. Do you use an applicator bottle to oil your scalp and what oils do you use?


 
*@*ShyIntellect I am using my mud about every 2 weeks and will just water rinse in between as needed like faithVA said. I oil my scalp every week with my mix of coconut, shea butter, mtg, peppermint, lavendar and rosemary oil. I also seal my braid outs with coconut oil. My hair loves it I think it grows faster with the oils.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 7, 2011)

After reading this thread, I placed an order for Left Coast Lemon wash. I look forward to simplifying my regimen. 
I'll come back and post my results after I detox. Thank you for all the good information.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 7, 2011)

SimJam said:


> I dont understand. made my order on saturday and I havnt got a shipping notice yet!!!
> 
> only the email thanking me for my order. Ive emailed them twice now and no reply



I've been having an issue with their customer service lately but don't really want to say anything. I still love the product but I will no longer be buying from them directly. I found a store a hour away from me that will order from them for me and I can drive and pick it up.

I placed 3 orders and lets just say I'm still waiting for my refunds to post and they sent me a rude email after I called them (they never picked up the phone) and after I emailed them almost everyday trying to get a response for 2 weeks straight.

But like I said I LOVE the products but they still owe me over $125 and I'm still waiting for a reply. 

Whenever they get a paypal service I will order again but for now I will have to order through a vendor.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 7, 2011)

SimJam said:


> oooh I thought their processing and shipping was fast.
> 
> Oh well, lemmi sit my arse down and wait erplexed
> 
> @hair4today thanks, 2 months per bottle would be awesome. I guess it all depends on length/thickness of hair and also how much detoxing each persons hair needs.




Their process of taking our money is fast, LOL. No but actually they are/were fast but when something is on back order they don't notify you, I've had that happen to me. Their website is never sold out, lol, but they do run out and it delay's the shipping, it's just sad they don't tell the customer. 

When it happened to me they said "we are not perfect".


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 7, 2011)

Is anyone doing the Naptural85 Winter Wash and Go way of using Terressentials? My hair just isn't long and thick like Whitney's so I just wanted to ask if you ladies are trying her method and if you are getting almost 7 day hair with it.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Is anyone doing the Naptural85 Winter Wash and Go way of using Terressentials? My hair just isn't long and thick like Whitney's so I just wanted to ask if you ladies are trying her method and if you are getting almost 7 day hair with it.
> 
> Thanks ladies.


 
I am not. I think her hair improved, based on her own statements, over time as she used the product. So overtime she was able to do that. 

My hair isn't in a state and may never be  where I can use the product, and go days on end with no product. 

My hair is thick enough to do it, but it isn't long enough to do it.  It isn't as thick as hers though. Nor is my curl as defined as hers. 

But I don't think I would have a problem doing a 5 day WNG. But I would need some moisturizing product. My hair defines easily and stays that way until further notice


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 7, 2011)

afrofaithful said:


> Idk...maybe I haven't been doing this right. I feel like you all are using way too much!!



I agree! I bought a 20oz 6 months ago and I have a little less than half left. I section my hair into 4 pieces, let the shower run over my hair then, I apply a little to my scalp and hair--section by section--then rinse. 

My stash is 98% natural, so I never really did the detox. 

And when I do use unnatural products and cones on my hair, I just rinse with some ACV and Water, then apply the mud. 

Idk why ppl are finishing bottles in a week or two


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 7, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Is anyone doing the Naptural85 Winter Wash and Go way of using Terressentials? My hair just isn't long and thick like Whitney's so I just wanted to ask if you ladies are trying her method and if you are getting almost 7 day hair with it.
> 
> Thanks ladies.



No. I skip the leave in conditioner, but I still apply a moisturizer after. My hair feels lush after, but I don't like the idea of forgoing a moisturizer...

Naptural85 does apply her Shea Butter Mixes when she styles, so I doubt that the mud is the only thing she uses for longer than a day or two.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 7, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Their process of taking our money is fast, LOL. No but actually they are/were fast but when something is on back order they don't notify you, I've had that happen to me. Their website is never sold out, lol, but they do run out and it delay's the shipping, it's just sad they don't tell the customer.
> 
> When it happened to me they said "we are not perfect".



I have been using the Terressentials for a year now, and I aside from the crazy shipping and handling fees, I always get my order within the week, usually next day shipping. I've never had a problem with delays


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> I agree! I bought a 20oz 6 months ago and I have a little less than half left. I section my hair into 4 pieces, let the shower run over my hair then, I apply a little to my scalp and hair--section by section--then rinse.
> 
> My stash is 98% natural, so I never really did the detox.
> 
> ...


 
Only people who did the detox finished it in a week or two. That isn't what most people are doing. Those are rare cases. 

And I'm sure that the length, density and the way the hair hangs will determine how much some use. My mom's hair is less dense than mine, hangs straighter but is the same length. She can use less than I can.

My hair is denser, more poufy. My strands are hard to get to. And its not easy working stuff through my hair. So there's no way to put in on my hands and just slide it on. I have to section 1" sections and apply it or otherwise it will sit on the top layer and the bottom layer erplexed

Maybe it will be different when its longer.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

[USER=36519 said:
			
		

> ladykpnyc[/USER];14377177]No. I skip the leave in conditioner, but I still apply a moisturizer after. My hair feels lush after, but I don't like the idea of forgoing a moisturizer...
> 
> Naptural85 does apply her Shea Butter Mixes when she styles, so I doubt that the mud is the only thing she uses for longer than a day or two.


 
No, her latest video is a no product video. She used nothing after the mudwash and only spritzed it with water for the 5 days.

She didn't stick to her regular shea butter regi this time.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

I've only ordered twice but received both withing 4 days of ordering. But that was also prior to this thread. So we are ordering more and with the yt videos there are probably more people ordering than usual. 

Not condoning bad customer service. Just giving a theory on why things may be on back order moreso now than 2 months ago. Many companies aren't prepared for a spike in sales. And yt and forums like this can cause a nice spike.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I've only ordered twice but received both withing 4 days of ordering. But that was also prior to this thread. So we are ordering more and with the yt videos there are probably more people ordering than usual.
> 
> Not condoning bad customer service. Just giving a theory on why things may be on back order moreso now than 2 months ago. Many companies aren't prepared for a spike in sales. And yt and forums like this can cause a nice spike.



Yes, I agree. Hopefully they will improve in the future. I've just been lucky enough to have 3 bad experiences, before all the videos and forums and now but I know what you mean. Still love the product though but I don't like bad customer service.

I live in CA and my very first order took about 8 days to get but that was about 2 years ago. Ordered earlier this year and the same turnaround so maybe the delay is both destination and inventory related. Maybe I should stop buying up all the Left Coast Lemon from everybody, LOL, yup guilty, I'm the left coast lemon bandit, lol.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with using Terr and swimming? And does anyone have any experience with using Terr and braids?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 7, 2011)

ShyIntellect said:


> I was thinking of oiling my scalp twice a week or something, it's just weird because I've never had scalp issues in the past. Do you use an applicator bottle to oil your scalp and what oils do you use?


Dried my scalp out like the Sahara


----------



## SimJam (Oct 8, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> *Their process of taking our money is fast*, LOL. No but actually they are/were fast but when something is on back order they don't notify you, I've had that happen to me. Their website is never sold out, lol, but they do run out and it delay's the shipping, it's just sad they don't tell the customer.
> 
> When it happened to me they said "we are not perfect".


 
thats the thing, my CC hasnt even been charged, well up to thursday (5 days after I ordered)

so i emailed them to ask if something was wrong with my order ... NADA SQUAT 

oh well 

I dont realy care what their problem is .... MY concern is that my Bro In Law is leaving Florida on thursday and I had planned for him to take it down for me, if not, then Im gonna have to wait until Christmas, which is just well too dissappointing to even consider right now 



*ETA woohoooooooo they replied, looks like we've overwhelmend them with our orders LOLOLOLOL. *


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 8, 2011)

I found this locally at a little hippie natural food store here mear my home.
10 bucks!

I am going to try it with coconut oil.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 8, 2011)

No.. Didn't detox... Tried for 2 days but felt I was losing too much hair. I did it in loose hair.... Then I put my hair in mini twists... and have been washing in the twists since then... no complaints at all... hair is hardly shedding.... 



mstokes2008 said:


> @judy4all did you detox? If so did you do it in twists or on loose hair?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucky'smom what store? Where? Did they have 16oz? 
Thanks ur so lucky. Lol


----------



## Beany (Oct 9, 2011)

STAPLE!!

When I get home I'm gonna serenade my almost empty bottle. *Cues instrumental to "Always and Forever"*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Beany said:


> STAPLE!!
> 
> When I get home I'm gonna serenade my almost empty bottle. *Cues instrumental to "Always and Forever"*


 
You are hilarious.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 9, 2011)

hay ladies I made a homemade version of terresentials 
made a tea with 2 tbs each burdock root, nettle, marshmallow and rosemary in 2 cups water (boiled for 30 mins)

3 teaspoons bentonite clay, AVJ and tea (wish I measured) used a stick blender to mix until smooth

I washed 2 times as if I were doing the detox but couldnt bother with the 3rd time lol

and my hair was yummy. I DCd with shea moisture purification mask but didnt add any to the front left section oof my hair and I rlly could not tell the much of a difference.

also I realized that I didnt have to use as much DC as normal, like my hair absorbed it better aaaaaand my hair actually feels a bit smoother/silkier (my hair NEVER feels even silky-ish)

if my knock off works this well I cant wait to try the real thing !!!!!!


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 9, 2011)

This past week I have been wearing a wig, wanted to go blond without actually dyeing my hair, plus it was raining. LOL

Well I used the Terressentials Left Coast Lemon on Sunday and used just a lil quarter size amount of Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. To refresh my hair at night I slightly sprayed on Oyin Juices N Berries to the four sections. Kinda did the same as Whitney and her water spray except I used Oyin and kept my hair in four braids.

Today I rinsed my hair with water. Has a slight build up and will do a diluted ACV rinse on Wednesday if the feeling doesn't go away.

So far this is a very minimal product usage for me. I think I can keep this up for a while. Hopefully I will see an increase in length retention and strength in my hair.


----------



## crwnandglory (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I jumped on the bandwagon and placed an order on Tuesday, Oct 4th and got my shipment on Friday, Oct 7th.  My shipping and handling for two bottles was slightly under $9, which isn't too bad in my opinion.  I have no complaints on the shipping and processing part.

Now the product....


WOW!  I'm amazed and I'm not easily impressed by hair products at all!  

I'm doing the detox and I'm currently on day 4.  I will say the first two days were a hassle because I have a head full of dense coils, which means it takes longer to wash and my hair requires more product.  My hair was also slightly waxy which is to be expected during the first few days.  Come Day 3 washing was a breeze, my hair was super soft and didn't have the waxy feel.  I haven't had to comb/detangle or condition (not allowed anyway during the detox) since I started, shedding has drastically decreased, porosity is better, it takes less time for me to work through my hair and twist my hair, my hair is fuller, has my definition and shine and everyone is noticing the difference!   This product is THE TRUTH, they need to go ahead and give me a "I play in mud" t-shirt because I'm going to be a walking, talking commercial for this company.  

I honestly had no intentions on purchasing this product but it's funny how over the past few weeks I've been telling myself that "something isn't right with my hair."  I did have some shedding that I thought was slightly high but normal for this time of year and no alarming breakage BUT my hair just didn't seem right.  I use all of the products people rave over and my hair was just not interested and it seemed my true hair texture wasn't coming though and I just felt like my hair was "off," I found this hair thread and said "why not?!"  I can say that in the 3 days that I've been detoxing my hair is much happier, healthier and I feel I am experiencing my TRUE texture.  I would recommend this product to anyone, I would also suggest going through the detox.  Prior to the detox my products were all from KBB, OYIN, Qhemet, Aubrey, Olive You, Giovanni and organic products (shea butter, coconut oil, etc).  Since my products were mostly all natural with the exception of a few ingredients in Oyin and Qhemet I didn't think the detox was necessary but I can see a major difference in my hair in just 3 days and according to the review and literature my hair should continue to improve over the next few days.  I also plan to keep my hair products all natural from this point on.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon and placed an order on Tuesday, Oct 4th and got my shipment on Friday, Oct 7th. My shipping and handling for two bottles was slightly under $9, which isn't too bad in my opinion. I have no complaints on the shipping and processing part.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that review. It sounds like we have had similar experiences.

I absolute love your t-shirt idea


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 10, 2011)

ok, so I finally got my package, ordered on Septeber 28th, received today October 10th in Cali. Partial refund of one order finally posted ($61.05) still waiting on the other refund that they owe me.

I stacked up enough to hopefully last me year since I am alternating Shea Moistre Purification Mask,Terressentials, and Henna Sooq Poo Bars (with clay in it).

I forgot what I had ordered, LOL. This was a birthday gift to myself (Scorpios, YAY)

3 20oz Left Coast Lemon (plus I have one at home already)
2 20oz Lavender
1 8oz Unscented

Can't wait to try the Lavender.

I think my hair has finally converted to it's natural state. I've been using it off and on for months but my curls are realy tight and poppin now and the feeling is starting to just feel different. All in all I'm happy but likeI said in a previous post, if I need more I'm going to order from a vendor.

The only butters that I plan on using mainly is Oyin Whipped Pudding and QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream. For steaming I'm sticking to KBB and Curl Junkie.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 10, 2011)

makeupvixen SCORPIOS ARE IN THE HOUSE!!! When is you b-day?

I have a long list of b-day gifts for myself. I bought this product and it's in Ohio, hopefully, it'll reach me by Wednesday, so I an detox my hair before putting it in mini twists.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 10, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @makeupvixen SCORPIOS ARE IN THE HOUSE!!! When is you b-day?
> 
> I have a long list of b-day gifts for myself. I bought this product and it's in Ohio, hopefully, it'll reach me by Wednesday, so I an detox my hair before putting it in mini twists.


 
my b-day is the 23rd, and so it my son's. My bro is the 25th. Cousins are 26th, 27th, 30th, and 31st. My godmother is Nov 4th. We have one big Scorpio party instead of individual b-days. Plus a lot of my friends are Scorpios too.

Happy B-day!Hope you get your package soon


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 10, 2011)

So yesterday was my first day of the detox and it left my hair feeling amazing. I didn't use any product in my hair except a tiny bit of my shea butter/oil mix. (which I will try not to use again to the end of the detox to see how it works) I twisted my hair up for the night and got an amazing twist out this morning!! My twistouts usually SUCK! But today it was so light, fluffy, and soft. I'm hating to have to go wash it out  Especially since it seemed to take so long last night.  But I digress. 

I haven't seen many reviews on the Sultry Spice and that is the one I am using. I don't love the smell but it still moisturized pretty well (so far) I ordered the 16oz so when I start running low I think I'll try the lavender next


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Oct 10, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> my b-day is the 23rd, and so it my son's. My bro is the 25th. Cousins are 26th, 27th, 30th, and 31st. My godmother is Nov 4th. We have one big Scorpio party instead of individual b-days. Plus a lot of my friends are Scorpios too.
> 
> Happy B-day!Hope you get your package soon


 
makeupvixen.. 

I'm on the 4th also.. My dad is the 18th.. My cousin is the 7th and 14th.. All of the mom grand kids except 1 is in OCT that is 5 of them.. My niece is a Halloween baby..


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> So yesterday was my first day of the detox and it left my hair feeling amazing. I didn't use any product in my hair except a tiny bit of my shea butter/oil mix. (which I will try not to use again to the end of the detox to see how it works) I twisted my hair up for the night and got an amazing twist out this morning!! My twistouts usually SUCK! But today it was so light, fluffy, and soft. I'm hating to have to go wash it out  Especially since it seemed to take so long last night. But I digress.
> 
> I haven't seen many reviews on the Sultry Spice and that is the one I am using. I don't love the smell but it still moisturized pretty well (so far) I ordered the 16oz so when I start running low I think I'll try the lavender next


 
Glad things are going well. Definitely try it without product for a night but if your hair doesn't feel moisturized go ahead and apply your shea butter/oil mix. Your hair may be happier with it. And as long as you rinse your hair prior to adding the mud wash you should be fine.


----------



## Loveygram (Oct 10, 2011)

SimJam said:


> hay ladies I made a homemade version of terresentials
> made a tea with 2 tbs each burdock root, nettle, marshmallow and rosemary in 2 cups water (boiled for 30 mins)
> 
> 3 teaspoons bentonite clay, AVJ and tea (wish I measured) used a stick blender to mix until smooth
> ...


 
I just started using bentonite clay .

Yesterday I washed with braids in for the first time and I think it came 
out OK but I water washed again today to make sure. Great results so far. 

That clay is magic . I gave myself a facial too... love it.

*Added has anyone used both teressentials and clay and was there a difference? I want to try the terressentials since reading these posts. Thanks


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine is 11/2  moms is 9th and auntie is the 16th and one more person....can't remember. It's dangerous for the three of us to be in the same house for any length of time....TEMPERS!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 10, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I jumped on the bandwagon and placed an order on Tuesday, Oct 4th and got my shipment on Friday, Oct 7th. My shipping and handling for two bottles was slightly under $9, which isn't too bad in my opinion. I have no complaints on the shipping and processing part.
> 
> ...


 
Phenom!!!!  Mudding is truly amazing


----------



## crwnandglory (Oct 11, 2011)

Last night I was too lazy to twist with my shea butter mix so I did french braids after my wash and my hair feels just as moisturized and my hair's sheen...can we talk about this?  My hair has a healthy sheen without any product!  Amazing!  Yes, Mudding is amazing.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 11, 2011)

my package came !!!! and Ill be getting it on thursdaaaaaaaaaay.

Just in time fo the weekend and we have a holiday on Mondaaaaaaaaaaay so I;ll be detoxing friday sat sun and mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


whoohoooooo


----------



## Charz (Oct 11, 2011)

I really would like to try this Mud Wash. Naptural85's hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm down to mudding once a week.  Tonights the night, then I plan on dc with honey, olive oil and donditioner.  Cant wait!


----------



## hairsothick (Oct 11, 2011)

Love this stuff!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

SimJam said:


> my package came !!!! and Ill be getting it on thursdaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> Just in time fo the weekend and we have a holiday on Mondaaaaaaaaaaay so I;ll be detoxing friday sat sun and mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> ...


 
 I know it was crazy there for  minute.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

I think I have been using too much product so the next time I do my hair just going to DC and then apply my leave-in and then twist with gel. We will see.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I know it was crazy there for minute.


 
yes !!!

actually there are about 3 - 4 threads abt terresentials on different hair boards, all started abt the same time and u know how we hair board ladies go with da ordering and stocking up lol

poor terresentials probably didnt know what hit them.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 12, 2011)

usually after 1 week my scalp needs to be washed and my hair doesn't absorb product or moisture readily anymore.

not this time.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to try the product this week. Has this improved anyone's scalp issues? My scalp can be dry and itchy at times. Gotta go back online, but I'm gonna try the lavender tonight, tomorrow and Friday. I hope that's enough detoxing.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 12, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> ok, so I finally got my package, ordered on Septeber 28th, received today October 10th in Cali. Partial refund of one order finally posted ($61.05) still waiting on the other refund that they owe me.
> 
> *I stacked up enough to hopefully last me year since I am alternating Shea Moistre Purification Mask,Terressentials, and Henna Sooq Poo Bars (with clay in it).*
> 
> ...


 
Chile ur the Terresentials Bandit LOL

didnt you read their suggestion about buying only what you can use in a short space of time 

 


I want to see the episode of Dirty Jobs that they were featured in

BTW your mention of the sheaMoisture purification mask reminded me that I had a tub that I haddnt tried, I did try it and its awesome!!!!! so Im gonna be looking out for another BOGO


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 12, 2011)

Email from Terressentials:

 Thanks so much for taking the time out of your busy day to share your info with our small team!  We all greatly appreciate the kindness, and we're glad to learn that others are loving our handmade products as much as we all do!  Naturally, of course, we can't take all of the credit for the handiwork of Mother Nature and her creations of amazing organic oils and herbs, and natural clays.

Since you are enjoying our products, we wonder if you ever saw the Discovery Channel's funny Dirty Jobs show in which Mike Rowe, the show's host, came to Maryland to spend the day with us "helping" us to make our Hair Wash? This was a great and memorable educational opportunity for our tiny team and we had so much fun that we love to share the episode with our friends. If you haven't seen it yet and can find a few minutes, you might want to take a peek for a laugh or two. It is super funny!
Here's a link to the episode:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=UH6HTMBE

Once again, thanks so much for taking the time to write us with your kind feedback.

Our best,

Diana and Jim and the Terressentials team

PS -- Have you seen our Hair Help blog?  It's an excellent compilation
   of many actual customer questions and our replies to their questions.
   Perhaps you may find a useful tip or two...here's a link:
http://www.te-helpmyhair.blogspot.com/


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

[USER=36519 said:
			
		

> ladykpnyc[/USER];14409727]Email from Terressentials:
> 
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=UH6HTMBE
> ...


 
Thanks I will try to remember to check those out when I get home.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I tried it... Not a huge fan.... Oh well I will continue to use it....Diluted....

I also used this in my Braids.... so - I am not sure how it would work in other circumstances.

I will make my own after this bottle is gone... And probably add some rose powder...


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 12, 2011)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Well, I tried it... Not a huge fan.... Oh well I will continue to use it....Diluted....
> 
> I also used this in my Braids.... so - I am not sure how it would work in other circumstances.
> 
> I will make my own after this bottle is gone... And probably add some rose powder...



Did you detox first?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Did you detox first?


 

I did.

I am not a fan. I will stick to my 5 few products that my hair loves.


----------



## yodie (Oct 12, 2011)

Lucky's Mom, what were your results?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

yodie said:


> Lucky's Mom, what were your results?


 

I liked it - but - After my hair dried - I did not like the crunchy feeling. I am going to try again - But with lots of oils and Rose powder in the mix. I like moisture for my hair....And - My hair does not need alot of Detoxing.  I use Aloe vera juice and Castor oil almost daily - So.... 

Not a huge fan - but I am not against any natural goodies.

I hate Henna too - so... I hope that helps


----------



## ingenious_mind (Oct 12, 2011)

So my package came in yesterday (FINALLY). I order both the lavender and lemon in 8oz sizes.

This morning I used some of the lemon (diluted with water), left it on for 1 hour and washed it out. I did a 2nd wash immediately after.

My hair feels, lighter and softer but not quite the softness I usually feel after I DC. However my curls POP! I've never seen my curls so defined before. I added AVG, filtered water, my shea mix and castor oil to moisturize.

I'm happy with the results and I'm curious to see how my hair will be after the full 7 day detox.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried the wash again today......

I diluted it and added Rose powder......

Not as Crunchy 

So - I used it as an "indian powder wash" 

Used my oyin conditioner after ward.....
It is still Drying - so - Hopefully - It will be soft tomorrow!

 If it is not.... Oh well. It's no loss.. I will diluted the rest of the bottle for my facials.


----------



## mochashell03 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey ladies! 
I ran out to buy the left coast lemon mud wash a few weeks ago and have loved the results on my 4ab shoulder length (streched) hair. I recently went to get my hair straightened and my stylist used keracare products. I'll be washing soon, and doing a mini-detox to get that crap out of my hair, but i'd like to also do a good moisture rich deep conditioning treatment. Do you guys have any suggestions of all natural deep conditioners that would be compatible with the mud wash? My hair hates the aubrey organics stuff (leaves an icky white residue and isn't that mosturizing for me ) and  i'm a little scared to try Naptural 85's yogurt one (even though it looks great) because it might have a lot of protein in it and my hair is screaming for moisture. I need HELP! Thanks so much!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 12, 2011)

Think the lemon stuff, while it works great, isn't doing so good for my scalp. :/ Too harsh, the lemon, it's drying it out badly. Will try the lavender!


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 13, 2011)

mochashell03 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I ran out to buy the left coast lemon mud wash a few weeks ago and have loved the results on my 4ab shoulder length (streched) hair. I recently went to get my hair straightened and my stylist used keracare products. I'll be washing soon, and doing a mini-detox to get that crap out of my hair, but i'd like to also do a good moisture rich deep conditioning treatment. Do you guys have any suggestions of all natural deep conditioners that would be compatible with the mud wash? My hair hates the aubrey organics stuff (leaves an icky white residue and isn't that mosturizing for me ) and  i'm a little scared to try Naptural 85's yogurt one (even though it looks great) because it might have a lot of protein in it and my hair is screaming for moisture. I need HELP! Thanks so much!!



I've been using my KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask with my Terressentials. Works great. Been doing it since March 2011 with no problems.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 13, 2011)

mochashell03 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I ran out to buy the left coast lemon mud wash a few weeks ago and have loved the results on my 4ab shoulder length (streched) hair. I recently went to get my hair straightened and my stylist used keracare products. I'll be washing soon, and doing a mini-detox to get that crap out of my hair, but i'd like to also do a good moisture rich deep conditioning treatment. Do you guys have any suggestions of all natural deep conditioners that would be compatible with the mud wash? My hair hates the aubrey organics stuff (leaves an icky white residue and isn't that mosturizing for me ) and i'm a little scared to try Naptural 85's yogurt one (even though it looks great) because it might have a lot of protein in it and my hair is screaming for moisture. I need HELP! Thanks so much!!


 
Coconut milk, powered dark chocolate, and molassas or honey.

Works like a charm!

Or I use Anita Grants Rhassoul Deep Dish Cube w/ coconut milk.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 13, 2011)

Just letting you know that Sage Naturalceuticals just started selling Terressentials http://www.sagenaturalceuticals.com/shop/index.php?product=te497216-WEB

Right now it's only in store, hopefully they will sell it online soon. The cost is more but I believe the shipping is less, plus they have sales 

So ya'll Atlanta curlies get to go in the store to buy it, I'm hating, lol


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> Coconut milk, *powered dark chocolate*, and molassas or honey.
> 
> Works like a charm!
> 
> Or I use Anita Grants Rhassoul Deep Dish Cube w/ coconut milk.


 
this is another food that I just couldnt put in my hair 'cause I want it in mah belly (other one is avocados, I loooove avocados) LOL

didnt know abt this


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

SimJam said:


> this is another food that I just couldnt put in my hair 'cause I want it in mah belly (other one is avocados, I loooove avocados) LOL
> 
> didnt know abt this


 
I am with you.... IN NO WAY will Chocolate go to Waste around me - especially on my HAIR~!!!!!


----------



## Ozma (Oct 13, 2011)

UPS just delivered my package (I'm pleasantly surprised at the relatively fast turnaround time) of left coast lemon wash. I'm starting the detox tomorrow. 

Questions:
1- So leaving the wash on for an hour will replace three washes? Does that also mean it cuts down on the number of days in the detox?

2- I know they say don't use any styling products, but what about some coconut or castor oil? Will they mess up the detox results, too? Will I even need to oil my hair?

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Tiye (Oct 13, 2011)

SimJam said:


> hay ladies I made a homemade version of terresentials
> made a tea with 2 tbs each burdock root, nettle, marshmallow and rosemary in 2 cups water (boiled for 30 mins)
> 
> 3 teaspoons bentonite clay, AVJ and tea (wish I measured) used a stick blender to mix until smooth
> ...



I'm gonna try the "knock off" . I already have clay plus plenty of herbs and essential oils so buying a mud product would be redundant. I recently made the switch to kitchen deep conditioners and I don't think there's any turning back. So I've been thinking about non-detergent shampoo and this may be it.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 13, 2011)

Ozma said:


> UPS just delivered my package (I'm pleasantly surprised at the relatively fast turnaround time) of left coast lemon wash. I'm starting the detox tomorrow.
> 
> *Questions:*
> *1- So leaving the wash on for an hour will replace three washes? Does that also mean it cuts down on the number of days in the detox?*
> ...


 
Id love to know too. I read the site and they suggest washing with their castile soap based body wash and rinsing with apple cider vinegar before starting the detox, and also metion leaving the mud on for up to 60 mins or "baking" in the sun for faster detox..... but in all of this they dont mention if it actually shortens the reccommeded 7 day detox 

I think they expect that during the detox nothing will be put on the hair after  but I think I will add a light water based leave in like shescenntit coco creme or oyin hair dew



Tiye said:


> I'm gonna try the "knock off" . I already have clay plus plenty of herbs and essential oils so buying a mud product would be redundant. I recently made the switch to kitchen deep conditioners and I don't think there's any turning back. So I've been thinking about non-detergent shampoo and this may be it.


 
yep that knock off was goood, hair still moisturized (even though I do still use a leave in jsut to make sure my ends dont get dry)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

Ozma said:


> UPS just delivered my package (I'm pleasantly surprised at the relatively fast turnaround time) of left coast lemon wash. I'm starting the detox tomorrow.
> 
> Questions:
> 1- So leaving the wash on for an hour will replace three washes? Does that also mean it cuts down on the number of days in the detox?
> ...


 
I agree with SimJam, on the site they tell you, you can modify the detox but they don't tell you if leaving it on longer shortens the days. I don't remember it stately that 1 hour = 3 washes. Those that have chosen to speed up the detox just did what they felt was best.

As far as putting something on it, I would recommend listening to your hair. I loved the way my hair felt and I went 1 day with no extra product but my hair definitely told me to stop playing and put something on it. You still want to keep your hair moisturized in between washes.

So use an oil, shea butter or something natural during your detox period. If


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 14, 2011)

Washed my hair again last night.   Still using my 2 oz sample of Sultry Spice.  Me likey.

I keep saying how thin my hair is, but it felt so lush when I was rinsing in the shower.  

Twisted my hair up with QB Amla Heavy Cream.  My front still looks thin to me, but the back, very nice (I mean thick).  

I think I will try the bath wash. Started a wish list.  This will be a x-mas gift to some family and friends. Sample size only .


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

makemild said:


> Washed my hair again last night. Still using my 2 oz sample of Sultry Spice. Me likey.
> 
> I keep saying how thin my hair is, but it felt so lush when I was rinsing in the shower.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad we all tried something different so we can get the different reviews. Maybe the Sultry Spice works well for those who feel their hair is thin. Maybe? Its something for those considering purchasing to think about.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 14, 2011)

I should read before ordering. I ordered LCL and Lavender. I didn't realize it was backordered/delayed and wouldn't be shipping until next week. （ ｉ _ ｉ ）

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I agree with SimJam, on the site they tell you, you can modify the detox but they don't tell you if leaving it on longer shortens the days. I don't remember it stately that 1 hour = 3 washes. Those that have chosen to speed up the detox just did what they felt was best.
> 
> As far as putting something on it, I would recommend listening to your hair. I loved the way my hair felt and I went 1 day with no extra product but my hair definitely told me to stop playing and put something on it. You still want to keep your hair moisturized in between washes.
> 
> So use an oil, shea butter or something natural during your detox period. If



 faithVA, I agree! I don't trust that my hair will stay soft and moisturized after it dries, Ozma so I always put some shea butter and coconut oil on my hair. Just keep it simple and listen to your hair.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 14, 2011)

Another way to speed up the detox process--I have been using it on my niece--is to dilute a half a teaspoon of baking soda with 2 cups water and pour it on your hair. Then, rinse with ACV (1/4 acv, 3/4 water)....Then I put the mud on her hair in sections (about 8) and let it sit for an hour. HER HAIR WAS SOOO LUSH and her mother uses commercial products. I wasn't expecting it to work so well so soon, but it did. 

Maybe this will work for others....


----------



## yodie (Oct 14, 2011)

Tried the lavendar on a section of my hair. I have sense learned to ease into trying new things. It felt great after I washed. I used a little Oyin Honey Hemp and Wen Fig as a leave in, but my hair dried kind of rough and a little filmy. I know I haven't fully detoxed yet, which is the reason for the film. I don't have any natural butters (while I'm detoxing), so maybe I'll just use castor oil or some other not so heavy oil. 

Are any of you ladies heat styling your hair afterwards? Seems like everyone here wears WnG's or twist outs. Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

yodie said:


> Tried the lavendar on a section of my hair. I have sense learned to ease into trying new things. It felt great after I washed. I used a little Oyin Honey Hemp and Wen Fig as a leave in, but my hair dried kind of rough and a little filmy. I know I haven't fully detoxed yet, which is the reason for the film. I don't have any natural butters (while I'm detoxing), so maybe I'll just use castor oil or some other not so heavy oil.
> 
> Are any of you ladies heat styling your hair afterwards? Seems like everyone here wears WnG's or twist outs. Thanks.


 
It may have also dried hard because it was just a wash and not the detox. I know Wen has a lot of synthetics in it. If you had to choose between the two I would go for the Oyin over the Wen. 

Do you have any olive oil?

I straightened my hair with a pressing comb 2 weeks ok. I just did it the same way I always have. Washed, conditioned let it dry. Then I used an oil based leave-in. 

Not sure how heat styling will work with the mud wash over time though if you are using serums/heat protectants. But I am sure others would like to know.


----------



## yodie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, FaithVA. I normally use serums, heat protectans etc. with heat styling. Seems like the mud wash and the serums, etc. will constantly work against each other. 
Any other ladies have any views on this?


----------



## ingenious_mind (Oct 14, 2011)

Did multiple washes on days 2 and 3. My hair likes this detox. Definitely a keeper in my regimen. My curls are soooo defined (even more than after the 1st wash). I have some looser curls in the front that now have the most amazing curl definition! So excited because the looser curls would never hold up styles for very long like the rest of my hair. It's like i am finally seeing my true texture. I'm also still moisturizing with my shea mix, castor oil and AVG and my hair is so soft. 

Looking forward to finishing this detox and will update.


----------



## yodie (Oct 14, 2011)

So, I went all in. I have the lavender on my hair right now. I'm trying to speed up the detox, so I'll let it sit for an hour. The site doesn't say how keeping the product on for an hour shortens the detox period. So, I'm wondering if I leave it on for one hour 2x's today and leave it on for one hour tomorrow, if that'll be enough detox for me. I'll see what my hair says. It would be great if this alleviated my scalp problems.


----------



## yodie (Oct 14, 2011)

I must say that I am extremely impressed with the lavendar mud wash. Now I know what you ladies were talking about and I only did one 1-hr wash. 

1. I never usually have detangling issues, but my fine, cottony, 4A/B hair felt strong and hardly shed at all when I ran my big tooth comb through it. 

2. My hair ALWAYS puffs up when wet. I hate that. I always notice how some women's hair hangs/has weight when wet. My hair isn't very long, but it hung a little more. WIN! WIN! 

3. Curl definition was alot better, more pronounced. SHOCKER FOR ME. 
4. Hair felt clean without feeling stripped. 
5. I used a Roux Fermodyl 619 leave in treatment vial and applied a little grapeseed oil. Twisted my hair and most of it is already dry. REALLY? 
6. My hard to deal with section in the middle of my head is soft. I can't believe it. 
7. Here's the miracle. I air dried and I NEVER AIR DRY. My fingers slip right thru my hair. REALLY? This never happens!! I didn't DC at all. 

I'm gonna go ahead and do another 1-hr detox and that'll do it for me right now. 
This is a keeper, providing my hair doesn't dry out at some point.

I'm seriously in shock. Maybe I won't need to use alot of serums with heat styling now. We'll see and I'm hoping (crosses fingers) that this helps my scalp issues.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 14, 2011)

yodie Doesn't your hair feel soft and smooth? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Oct 14, 2011)

HanaKuroi, I can't believe how soft and smooth it feels. It almost doesn't feel like my hair.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 14, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> I should read before ordering. I ordered LCL and Lavender. I didn't realize it was backordered/delayed and wouldn't be shipping until next week. （ ｉ _ ｉ ）
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


LOL at their explanation of..."due to unprecedented demand for TE Lavender Garden Pure Earth Wash, orders which include this product will be delayed until..."  I bet they didn't know what hit 'em.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 14, 2011)

hair4today said:


> LOL at their explanation of..."due to unprecedented demand for TE Lavender Garden Pure Earth Wash, orders which include this product will be delayed until..." I bet they didn't know what hit 'em.


 
 the power of black hair care ..... and PJs


----------



## Ozma (Oct 14, 2011)

I did my first 60 minute wash with LCL AND I washed my face with it, too. I first clarified with ACV, then applied the mud diluted with water. 
My hair and skin feel great. So far, so good.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey my fellow muuders. I came to realization today that the lavender really is better for my hair, I just like the mint because of the cooling sensation. What do you think: should I just add mint EO drops to the lavender or should I just mix the 2?


----------



## yodie (Oct 15, 2011)

nakialovesshoes, I would wash one side w/lavender mixed with a little tea tree or whatever else. I'd wash the other side with a combo of both mud washes. See which one works the best and go from there.


----------



## mg1979 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone using this has tested the pH?


----------



## tashboog (Oct 15, 2011)

mg1979 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone using this has tested the pH?


If you dilute the mud with 1 oz of water & 2 tbsp of mud the pH is 7. If you dilute it with AVJ, the pH will vary depending on how much you use. If you dilute it with 1 oz of AVJ & 2 tbsp of mud the pH is 5. I have diluted my mud with both water and AVJ, and I think my hair likes it with the water. However, you can try both and see how your hair responds.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 15, 2011)

2nd detox day: I did the same 60 minute leave in then rinse and light oiling with coconut oil. My hair feels great.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 15, 2011)

Im just getting to start my detox, just finished wash 1 and now sitting for 30 mins before washing out.

already seeing promising signs


----------



## hair4today (Oct 15, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Hey my fellow muuders. I came to realization today that the lavender really is better for my hair, I just like the mint because of the cooling sensation. What do you think: should I just add mint EO drops to the lavender or should I just mix the 2?


nakialovesshoes, you know what I just came to the same conclusion after mudding yesterday with the cool mint for the first time. Although I loved the tingly, refreshed, ultra clean sensation of the cool mint on my scalp which lasted for hours post wash -- I found the mint didn't have as much slip as the lavender which dentangles so beautifully. I decided to try and get the best of both by mixing the 2 scents together 1/3 mint & 2/3 lavender over the next few washes. If that doesn't work then I'll just apply the cool mint to my scalp and lavender on the strands. I mud once a week so will keep you posted on this.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 15, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @nakialovesshoes, you know what I just came to the same conclusion after mudding yesterday with the cool mint for first time. Although I loved the tingly, refreshed, ultra clean sensation of the cool mint on my scalp which lasted for hours post wash -- I found the mint didn't have as much slip as the lavender which dentangles so beautifully. I decided to try and get the best of both by mixing the 2 scents together 1/3 mint & 2/3 lavender over the next few washes. If that doesn't work then I'll just apply the cool mint to my scalp and lavender on the strands. I mud once a week so will keep you posted on this



hair4today I'll follow your lead & try that, too. I'm using mine once a week but thinking about using it more.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 15, 2011)

OK just finished my 3rd and last wash for today, with each wash my hair felt better and better... softer and easier to detangle. I sat with the mud on my hair for 30 mins (covered with a plastic cap) between each wash

Im using the left coast lemon, not a fan of the smell (dont particularly fancy the cool mint either) but its working so Im good

wonder if I should tr the cool mint tomorrow or just finish the detox with the LCL ??? hmmmmmmmmmmmm

think Im gonna use some oyin hair dew to twist my hair after/ or maybe some walnut oil, not sure

ETA: I use 3 tbs mud to 4 tbs water for each wash


----------



## SimJam (Oct 15, 2011)

Ozma said:


> 2nd detox day: I did the same 60 minute leave in then rinse and light oiling with coconut oil. My hair feels great.


 
Ozma are u replacing the 3 washes with 1 60 min leave in?


----------



## Ozma (Oct 15, 2011)

SimJam said:


> @Ozma are u replacing the 3 washes with 1 60 min leave in?



SimJam, 

Yes, is that doing it wrong? I assumed from the instructions that it would work that way.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

@Ozma I dont know myself, but Im thinking Im gonna do that for the rest of my detox. 

or Maybe tomorrow I do 1 60min and 1 30 min wash instead of 3 washes.



Gosh my hair feels good, it feel light and fluffy. I keep undoing my twists to feel my hair


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Oct 16, 2011)

SimJam said:


> yes !!!
> 
> actually there are about 3 - 4 threads abt terresentials on different hair boards, all started abt the same time and u know how we hair board ladies go with da ordering and stocking up lol
> 
> poor terresentials probably didnt know what hit them.


 

LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ozma (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm loving this stuff as a pore-tightening facial mask! I have very oily, acne-prone skin. I put the wash on for about 5 minutes then wash with shea butter black soap and my skin feels awesome. 

As far as my hair, I am going to finish the detox period with lcl, and by then my lavender wash should have arrived. I'll switch to that one for hair and keep the lcl as a face mask.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 16, 2011)

Ozma I, too, have oily, acne-prone skin. Thanks so much for posting this. I've used bentonite clay and AV (separately) in the past but I never thought about the fact that this would also work. 

Also, do you mind sharing info on your shea butter black soap? TIA...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

I skipped the mudwash this week and just rinsed well and deep conditioned. My hair feels good. I like having the option of mud washing or just water rinsing. Alternating the mud wash is definitely my new thing.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 16, 2011)

nakialovesshoes,

I have been using Nubian Heritage black soap with shea butter for a few years. It's very gentle, moisturizing and softening.


----------



## yodie (Oct 16, 2011)

not sure I love the mud wash for heat styling. My hair isn't stripped, but it seems to take everything out of my hair and I generally have to use serums, oil, etc to add something to it.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

day 2 of detox, just doing 1 60minute wash. I did the ACV wash before like what they suggest to speed up detoxing.

also trying the cool mint .... its tingly but smells like I washing my hair with toothpaste lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

[USER=17046 said:
			
		

> yodie[/USER];14435583]not sure I love the mud wash for heat styling. My hair isn't stripped, but it seems to take everything out of my hair and I generally have to use serums, oil, etc to add something to it.


 
You still want to DC and apply a leave-in or whatever else you use before heat styling. 

I'm thinking you are going to need an alternate shampoo if you are going to use serums that have synthetics. 

Not saying you can't use it but based on what you are trying to do with your hair it may not be a product that you use to replace your regular shampoo.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 16, 2011)

Just finished detox day 3 wash. 60 minute wash again. I did use some shea butter moisturizer with my castor oil this time. Then I detangled and wet bunned.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

Ozma, i much prefer the 60 min wash !!!! though I did do one wash before along with the ACV.

I used the mud undiluted and left on for 60mins, well a little over, hair feels even better than yesterday.

twisted up with just some sweet almond oil


----------



## Ozma (Oct 16, 2011)

SimJam said:


> @Ozma, i much prefer the 60 min wash !!!! though I did do one wash before along with the ACV.
> 
> I used the mud undiluted and left on for 60mins, well a little over, hair feels even better than yesterday.
> 
> twisted up with just some sweet almond oil



SimJam,

I agree; I don't think I'm losing any of the effects of the detox by using this method. Washing my hair 3x is too much manipulation.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^yes totally agree, I was also wondering abt the manipulation^^^


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 17, 2011)

For those who are still resisting Terresentials  
Today's mud mix:

3tsp Rhassoul
2tsp Brhami
2tsp Neem
2tsp Amla
Enough AVJ to make a pudding and a capfull of EVOO


----------



## Avaya (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm picking up my package from the post office this evening.  I really need to do a protein treatment.  I haven't done a protein treatment on my hair since 2010.  I have so many strands of hair with holes all alone the hair strand .  I'm going to do the mud wash first then do my protein treatment this weekend.  I may even steam my hair (haven't done that either in close to a year).  I'll post my results.  

I purchased the big bottle of the lemon one, and two 8-ounce bottles - one lavender and one cool mint.  I'm going to use the lemon one first.  I'm going to do a sugar scalp scrub then the mud wash.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Use the Lemon today. I placed my hair in about 8 twists. I cleaned my scalp with ACV (forgot to dilute it; thank God nothing bad happened). I immediately rinse the ACV from my hair throughly. Next, I took a small amount of mud and raked it through the length of my hair and apply a small amount to my scalp and rub it in. 

Wash the mud out in the shower and detangle. Out of habit I put my shea mixture in some of my twists. But I stopped because I wanted to see if my hair will still be moisturized without any added product.

Ladies, my hair doesn't feel heavy and the parts not moisturized feels moistruized! Also it was very easy to detangle my hair and I love how my curls POP! 

I absolutely love this product. I'm going to go ahead and do the detox. I still have the Ovation Cell therapy I'm using, so I may either sell it or finish using it up, since there is only like 20% or less left in the bottle.

But I'm definitely giving away/selling my shampoos and conditioners. I finally found a staple product!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ozma said:


> I'm loving this stuff as a pore-tightening facial mask! I have very oily, acne-prone skin. I put the wash on for about 5 minutes then wash with shea butter black soap and my skin feels awesome.
> 
> As far as my hair, I am going to finish the detox period with lcl, and by then my lavender wash should have arrived. I'll switch to that one for hair and keep the lcl as a face mask.



Ozma you are using the hair wash as a face mask? Or are you using their other facial products?

Also, has anyone used their facial products?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2011)

I love this mud shampoo very much, I did not do the detox I just washed my hair with it and continued as i always have done and eventually my hair was very clean and healthy and its worth the money to me, i will continue to the use the product and if I wanted deep conditioning, I just leave the mud on my hair longer. nothing beats the detangling. Wow its wonderful. I haven't combed my hair in months. Terresentials is a keeper


----------



## Ozma (Oct 18, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @Ozma you are using the hair wash as a face mask? Or are you using their other facial products?
> 
> Also, has anyone used their facial products?



MarriageMaterial,

I'm using the left coast lemon hair wash as a mask. It works!


----------



## yodie (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't given up on this yet. I love what it does for my scalp and how strong my hair feels. I'm going to do a DC after I use the mud wash and see if I like it better that way. I get my hair done at the salon, so I'll probably take the mud with me. I'm sure they'll think I'm crazy, but so what. 

I'm starting to wonder if my scalp hates creamy type of shampoos and conditioners. Normally my salp is always irritated. This is the first time I haven't DC'd in a long time an did  not use use a creamy type of shampoo and my scalp feels better than it has ever felt.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

yodie said:


> I haven't given up on this yet. I love what it does for my scalp and how my hair feels strong. I'm gonna try to DC with it or just take it to the salon with me. I'm starting to wonder if my scalp hates creamy bases.


 
yodie, What do you mean you are going to try to DC with it? 

You are going to take it to the salon and have them apply it for you?


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 18, 2011)

SimJam How are you liking the Sultry Spice?


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^ yes Im also a bit curious^^^

maybe she posted in the wrong thread, because terressentials isnt creamy 



ANYHOO

I wore my hair in a twistout today, from the twists I had in on Sunday which a sealed with I think sweet alsmod oil. I rubbed some SSI coco creme leave in just before I undid.

hair is soft and moisturized, and holds the curl well, considering I didnt use a product to "set" it.

I can only see my hair improving. I was looking at Naptural85s hair and it also has inmproved with time using the mud wash, much less frizzy and more shiny.

we dont have similar hair texture but I can only expect (or hope) that my hair will also improve to be less frizzy and more shiny


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

Skiggle said:


> @SimJam How are you liking the Sultry Spice?


 
hay Skiggle i didnt get the sultry spice, only left coast lemon and cool mint, both scents Im not too fond of, the LCL smells like dishwashing liquid and cool mint smells like colgate toothpaste, but they both work well and I like the tingle and sinus clreaing benefits of the cool mint lol

terresentials needs to get some bakery scents 

what does the sultry spice smell like?


----------



## Skiggle (Oct 18, 2011)

SimJam said:


> hay Skiggle i didnt get the sultry spice, only left coast lemon and cool mint, both scents Im not too fond of, the LCL smells like dishwashing liquid and cool mint smells like colgate toothpaste, but they both work well and I like the tingle and sinus clreaing benefits of the cool mint lol
> 
> terresentials needs to get some bakery scents
> 
> what does the sultry spice smell like?



I have no idea! I'm getting mine off a swapboard. I just don't want to smell like a pumpkin pie, lol. Hope it works out! Will update.


----------



## yodie (Oct 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> yodie, What do you mean you are going to try to DC with it?
> 
> You are going to take it to the salon and have them apply it for you?


That was a typo. Meant to say that I wanted to try a dc with it, not use it as a dc. I love that my scalp isn't itching, so I'm not giving up on it just yet. 
I get my hair done at the salon, so I might take this in as my shampoo.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you use the mud on colored treated hair?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 18, 2011)

Since my terressentials wasn't here yesterday, I made my own mud wash. I think I will keep tweaking my recipe. It turned out pretty good. I used 1/2 cup of bentonite clay, 2 tablespoons of  almond, sesame, rose hip and vanilla oil.  I added a couple of drops of sweet orange essential oil. I added enough aloe vera juice to mimic the same consistency of terressentials. I used my stick blender. It turned out pretty well. I still like terressentials better for now. I think when I am done tweaking my recipe I will probably start making it as needed. I had everything here at home.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^ the base ingredients of the terressential mud washes are Organic aloe vera juice, clay minerals (bentonite clay), organic extracts linden flower, nettle, chamomile and shavegrass (horsetail), so I guess its not difficult to replicate, just to get the right ratios

the only herb I didnt know is the linden flower and I just looked it up, its mucilaginous and I guess thats what gives the great slip, maybe one could substitute marshmallow or slippery elm


----------



## Beany (Oct 18, 2011)

Any fellow mudders use henna? If so, what are using to rinse out the henna? They say to use a cheap conditioner to wash it out, but ummmm I really don't wanna use my AO to cowash (up to 3x for some).


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 18, 2011)

Beany said:


> Any fellow mudders use henna? If so, what are using to rinse out the henna? They say to use a cheap conditioner to wash it out, but ummmm I really don't wanna use my AO to cowash (up to 3x for some).



I use to use henna, before Terressentials, and I use V05 strawberries and cream moisture milk conditioner to co-wash with. They cost about $1 and can help to get the gritty henna out.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

Loves Harmony said:


> Can you use the mud on colored treated hair?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


 


Beany said:


> Any fellow mudders use henna? If so, what are using to rinse out the henna? They say to use a cheap conditioner to wash it out, but ummmm I really don't wanna use my AO to cowash (up to 3x for some).


 

ahhh crap!!!!!! I use vo5 to cowash out henna, ites the best for me, but this type of condish wont cut it with the muddddd.

hmmm maybe I will get some Hair Veda moistpro (is that the name) its pretty cheap, not vo5 cheap but hay.

any ideas for cheap/reasonably priced natural cowashers?!?!?!?!?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks SimJam I didn't know that about the linden flower. I will be using the marshmallow tea until I buy  the powder. I will enjoy trying to tweak the recipe. I have 2 other natural heads in my house to experiment on. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 19, 2011)

Beany said:


> Any fellow mudders use henna? If so, what are using to rinse out the henna? They say to use a cheap conditioner to wash it out, but ummmm I really don't wanna use my AO to cowash (up to 3x for some).


 
I don't really use a conditioner to wash my henna out. I just rinse until the water is runs clear. Then I take a small amount of my fave cheapie White Rain and work it through each section...I do this for "SMELL" purposes only. I just don't like the constant after smell of barnyard hay that henna leaves me with!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

Beany said:


> Any fellow mudders use henna? If so, what are using to rinse out the henna? They say to use a cheap conditioner to wash it out, but ummmm I really don't wanna use my AO to cowash (up to 3x for some).


 
I wash with terressentials first then henna. I then just rinse with water because it rinses easily. Then I DC with my regular conditioner. 

I use morrocco method henna and they recommend filling a sink with water, placing a little oil in it and rinsing in the water. I did it once but didn't find it necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

[USER=47917 said:
			
		

> Loves Harmony[/USER];14451881]Can you use the mud on colored treated hair?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


 
Yes you can use it on color treated hair. They have more information on their website.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

Came out of lurkdom to post! I love this stuff.... 

I'm not getting that soft hair everyone else is... But I think thats just my dryness issues! 

I have the lemon, lavender and mint... =) 

Love this stuff!!!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 19, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> Came out of lurkdom to post! I love this stuff....
> 
> *I'm not getting that soft hair everyone else is*... But I think thats just my dryness issues!
> 
> ...


 
Im sure the softness will come in time, are you doing the detox?
it wasnt util abt wash 8 or maybe 9 (day 3 of the detox) that the spoftness stayed for me. 

In fact my ends were a bit parched the first 2 days, with just adding a leave in and light oil, and I was getting a bit antsy because I am just getting my bushy breaky ends under control.now they are doing pretty well

hontesly it only gets better each time you wash. In fact the 60 minute wash really turned things around for me during the detox. I would do 1 wash with diluted mud @ 1 tbs mud to 3 tbs water, then a 60 min wash with undiluted mud (put on a plastic cap and let the mud sit for 60 mins)


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 19, 2011)

I will give this a try next month.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 19, 2011)

Yesterday I tried clay + honey and I liked it!  A little bit of buildup on my scalp though. I should have used conditioner afterwards maybe. I wonder if adding clay to a natural conditioner would work (like a cowash but more cleansing).


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 19, 2011)

I did my first day of the detox. why didnt anyone warn me that I should bring water and a snack in the shower with me. IT TOOK AN HOUR TO WASH MY HAIR 3 TIMES. I didn't apply any product to my hair and it is dry. I will not go with out product again. That said I have shiny hair for the first time in my life. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Im sure the softness will come in time, are you doing the detox?
> it wasnt util abt wash 8 or maybe 9 (day 3 of the detox) that the spoftness stayed for me.
> 
> In fact my ends were a bit parched the first 2 days, with just adding a leave in and light oil, and I was getting a bit antsy because I am just getting my bushy breaky ends under control.now they are doing pretty well
> ...



Yea I did the detox and I sat under the dryer with it on all of my detox days.  I have just been having dryness issues before I started with the terressentials which came from being lazy and needing a change! I wasn't going to detox at first because I was already using all natural products but I went ahead and did it.  I did skip one day because I was really tired and its hard for me to stand in the shower and wash my hair (due to medical reasons) I have to chose bathing or washing my hair and then go back and do the other after I've rested and I just didn't have the patience.  I ended up using some shea moisture condish after one of my last washes and I layed off the AVJ as my leave in because I was thinking maybe I was getting an overload! Hopefully my Oyin, Camden Grey or Mahogany Knots order will come in soon so I can get some glycerin... The last of my leave in mix was knocked over by my lovely pet snake (it was an accident) and wasted down the drain. 

I've been using AVJ and grapeseed oil on my hair and the days I have to leave the house early when everything is still frozen over I make sure to seal with what I had left of my JC N&S 

MY hair is soft after all my butters and what not but not after washing.. And I'm okay with that... My hair is clean and not stripped and thats all that matters


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> I did my first day of the detox. why didnt anyone warn me that I should bring water and a snack in the shower with me. IT TOOK AN HOUR TO WASH MY HAIR 3 TIMES. I didn't apply any product to my hair and it is dry. I will not go with out product again. That said I have shiny hair for the first time in my life.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
You are funny. The time you lose now you will make up within a month or two when you end up with a simplified regimen. 

With each day your hair will probably not be as dry but its still a good idea to add additional moisture and seal it in.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

[USER=12499 said:
			
		

> ProductJunkie[/USER];14456599]Yea I did the detox and I sat under the dryer with it on all of my detox days. I have just been having dryness issues before I started with the terressentials which came from being lazy and needing a change! I wasn't going to detox at first because I was already using all natural products but I went ahead and did it. I did skip one day because I was really tired and its hard for me to stand in the shower and wash my hair (due to medical reasons) I have to chose bathing or washing my hair and then go back and do the other after I've rested and I just didn't have the patience. I ended up using some shea moisture condish after one of my last washes and I layed off the AVJ as my leave in because I was thinking maybe I was getting an overload! Hopefully my Oyin, Camden Grey or Mahogany Knots order will come in soon so I can get some glycerin... The last of my leave in mix was knocked over by my lovely pet snake (it was an accident) and wasted down the drain.
> 
> 
> I've been using AVJ and grapeseed oil on my hair and the days I have to leave the house early when everything is still frozen over I make sure to seal with what I had left of my JC N&S
> ...


 
I would advise skipping the dryer especially if you were already having issues with dryness. If you want to baggy for an extended period of time that is good but skip the dryer or steaming with the mud. Mud dries by itself so the dryer is over amplifying the muds tendencies and drying out too much of the water out of  your strands.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 19, 2011)

Posted in the Everyday hair sticky, but wanted to share with you ladies.   My hair today.







The front is slicked down with Original Moxie - Just Gel.  I have Qhemet Amla Heavy Cream underneath.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I would advise skipping the dryer especially if you were already having issues with dryness. If you want to baggy for an extended period of time that is good but skip the dryer or steaming with the mud. Mud dries by itself so the dryer is over amplifying the muds tendencies and drying out too much of the water out of  your strands.




Thanks for the tip...IDK I will see because when I did sit under the dryer my hair felt so much better than the 2 washes without the dryer, or any of the washes I did without the dryer. My hair was less dry but still dry nonetheless
They also suggested letting the product "bake" in the sun which is essentially what I saw myself doing because it was raining so I didn't have any sun =( 

I actually prefer the way my hair comes out after applying the heat.  I should add that I do have a plastic cap on my head and my dryer is the heat therapy style one except it plugs in... Worked pretty well for me.  

Maybe I need to stop throwing around the term "dryness" because originally I was stating I wasn't getting that soft feeling.  My hair never particularly felt "soft" at any point in my life to me so I think its just my hair. I don't attribute softness with moisturized when it comes to my hair.  

My dryness issues now have been going on before trying the mudwash... And I'm sure it was because of other things I was doing to my hair especially now after trying the mudwash and not seeing a difference.  When I get my supplies and products in the mail and get back to giving my hair the TLC it deserves I'm sure I won't have dryness anymore... Its already bouncing back from water spritzing, steaming and heavier sealing!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I would advise skipping the dryer especially if you were already having issues with dryness. If you want to baggy for an extended period of time that is good but skip the dryer or steaming with the mud. Mud dries by itself so the dryer is over amplifying the muds tendencies and drying out too much of the water out of  your strands.




Forgot to add... Thanks!  I will try both however and see what works well... On a regular wash day I skip the dryer anyway for a lack of time... I only see myself using a dryer biweekly.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> Forgot to add... Thanks! I will try both however and see what works well... On a regular wash day I skip the dryer anyway for a lack of time... I only see myself using a dryer biweekly.


 
Well remember, the mud wash is a cleansing product and not a conditioner. So you may want to use it in your regimen more like that. Just as we wouldn't put shampoo on our hair and sit under the dryer, you may not want to do this with the mud wash even if it does have some conditioning effects. Just something to consider.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> Forgot to add... Thanks! I will try both however and see what works well... On a regular wash day I skip the dryer anyway for a lack of time... I only see myself using a dryer biweekly.


 
Well let us know what you come up with. It may help someone else who is having a similar issue.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 19, 2011)

A random tutorial for a homemade version on youtube (also useful to dilute the original Terressential)

http://youtu.be/4-D-7DmzJyw


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 19, 2011)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=72173" said:
			
		

> MarriageMaterial[/URL];14445471]@Ozma you are using the hair wash as a face mask? Or are you using their other facial products?
> 
> Also, has anyone used their facial products?




I just got my package today (Ordered on 10/14).

2 large bottles of Sultry Spice
*Body Wash* sampler pack
Hair wash sampler pack ( Christmas gift shopping started early)

I'll come back and post how I feel about the Body Wash.  

ETA: I didn't get the facial wash cause I hate how cocoa butter smells and it's an ingredient in all the scents for the facial line. 

I don't really love how any of the hair washes smell, but I am getting use to them.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 19, 2011)

makemild said:


> I just got my package today (Ordered on 10/14).
> 
> 2 large bottles of Sultry Spice
> *Body Wash* sampler pack
> ...



Thanks makemild I may try their sampler set. That way I'll know if it's good for my skin or not.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 19, 2011)

When did terressentials say they would start sending out the lavender backorders? I may be overlooking it on my phone but I couldn't find it on their site. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Oct 19, 2011)

just checked the site and the notice abt lavendar backorders is no longer there.

I dont remember when they said they would start back shipping of that scent, but Im thinking it should have been last week


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, I put the mud wash on my face while I DCing and it was good. My face felt really good and smooth.

But I went ahead and order the sampler for their body wash and face sampler. I'm just curious about their other product line.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 19, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> When did terressentials say they would start sending out the lavender backorders? I may be overlooking it on my phone but I couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




HanaKuroi,

I got my shipping notice yesterday for lavender. I ordered on 10/13.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 19, 2011)

I have read this entire thread and I can't wait to try this. I am trying not to purchase so soon because I have a lot of other things I need to use up. I might purchase and wait until the new year to use. Hopefully by that time I have used up a good amount of products. That way I won't feel bad about trashing or giving away some.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 19, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> I have read this entire thread and I can't wait to try this. I am trying not to purchase so soon because I have a lot of other things I need to use up. I might purchase and wait until the new year to use. Hopefully by that time I have used up a good amount of products. That way I won't feel bad about trashing or giving away some.



I have found that it makes the products I do use work better. They soak in and my hair is shiny and so soft. Not trying to be a pusha. Heehee. It really is true.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 20, 2011)

Ozma said:


> HanaKuroi,
> 
> I got my shipping notice yesterday for lavender. I ordered on 10/13.



Oooo. I ordered on the 11th. Hmmph. I hope I get a notice tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ingenious_mind (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok. I'm finally finished with the detox! Never washed my hair so much within a week! After trying both the lemon and lavender I realized my hair likes the lavender better (and I have thick hair).  I've been wearing my hair in a high puff after rinsing out the mud and only adding my AVG, my homemade shea mix and castor oil. My hair is soooo curly and defined. I've never had curls like this since I've started my natural journey. I've always thought to achieve great definition I would need tons of gel. My hair is shiny healthy and looking better everyday.

I now need to find a natural gel to help slick down my edges. I tried flaxseed gel (naptural85's recipe) and my hair didn't like it. It made my hair sort of frizzy and less moisturized. So I ended up washing my hair with the mudwash for a 2nd time this morning to get my curls back.

This mudwash is definitely a keeper and I will be washing with it every other week.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2011)

ingenious_mind said:


> Ok. I'm finally finished with the detox! Never washed my hair so much within a week! After trying both the lemon and lavender I realized my hair likes the lavender better (and I have thick hair). I've been wearing my hair in a high puff after rinsing out the mud and only adding my AVG, my homemade shea mix and castor oil. My hair is soooo curly and defined. I've never had curls like this since I've started my natural journey. I've always thought to achieve great definition I would need tons of gel. My hair is shiny healthy and looking better everyday.
> 
> I now need to find a natural gel to help slick down my edges. I tried flaxseed gel (naptural85's recipe) and my hair didn't like it. It made my hair sort of frizzy and less moisturized. So I ended up washing my hair with the mudwash for a 2nd time this morning to get my curls back.
> 
> This mudwash is definitely a keeper and I will be washing with it every other week.


 
My edges don't slick so I can't tell you 100% if these will work. But for natural gels you have KCCC or Joie Gel. The Joie Gel is a natural gel like the old Jam gel its firm going on and slicks down but softens up.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 20, 2011)

Flax seed gel or avg is a good natural gel.


----------



## JudithO (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok im back.... wedding is done.. will post pictures soon...

About the mud wash... im getting so tired of the lemon scent... maybe the lavendar will be better? + the pj in me just wants to buy a shampoo and conditioner already... is that odd?? I hope u guys are well... missed all y'all 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## JudithO (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe 2 weeks is too long to go without washing my hair, but my hair stinks my end of week 2 and i dont think the mud gets the funk away... maybe ill start washing in my twists weekly...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## crwnandglory (Oct 20, 2011)

ingenious_mind said:


> Ok. I'm finally finished with the detox! Never washed my hair so much within a week! After trying both the lemon and lavender I realized my hair likes the lavender better (and I have thick hair).  I've been wearing my hair in a high puff after rinsing out the mud and only adding my AVG, my homemade shea mix and castor oil. My hair is soooo curly and defined. I've never had curls like this since I've started my natural journey. I've always thought to achieve great definition I would need tons of gel. My hair is shiny healthy and looking better everyday.
> 
> I now need to find a natural gel to help slick down my edges. I tried flaxseed gel (naptural85's recipe) and my hair didn't like it. It made my hair sort of frizzy and less moisturized. So I ended up washing my hair with the mudwash for a 2nd time this morning to get my curls back.
> 
> This mudwash is definitely a keeper and I will be washing with it every other week.



I have kinky coily hair and I'm able to get my hair to slick down with water and shea butter or some kind of hair butter.  I just wet, apply butter and lightly brush (I skip this at times) and then I tie my hair down with a scarf for maybe 10 mins while I finish getting dressed.  No lie, my gets as straight using this method than it did when I had a fresh relaxer.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 20, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Ok im back.... wedding is done.. will post pictures soon...
> 
> About the mud wash... im getting so tired of the lemon scent... maybe the lavendar will be better? + the pj in me just wants to buy a shampoo and conditioner already... is that odd?? I hope u guys are well... missed all y'all
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


nope not odd at all -- as good as the mud wash is, I try to mix things up with my hair so as not to get bored with it plus I got a lot of products to go through.  I alternate mud wash with normal condition/shampoo or sometimes just a plain rinse with water.  I don't want my hair to build up a tolerance to the mud (i love it so) and also  rotating keeps the cost down.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Question: I noticed that I don't have any SSK's. Is this the case for any of you?


----------



## yodie (Oct 20, 2011)

I notice that my ends are a lot smoother. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 20, 2011)

yodie said:


> I notice that my ends are a lot smoother. Not sure if that makes sense.


maybe the cuticles are closed with the avj (noticed it as an ingredient)


*what's everyone's favorite??* cool mint, lavender, or Left coast?


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> maybe the cuticles are closed with the avj (noticed it as an ingredient)
> 
> 
> *what's everyone's favorite??* cool mint, lavender, or Left coast?



I LOVE the Cool Mint.... I love the way it feels on my scalp!  My hair looks more defined after using this one than any of the others as well.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 20, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> I LOVE the Cool Mint.... I love the way it feels on my scalp!  My hair looks more defined after using this one than any of the others as well.


lol... thank you so much!  yeah it's the only one i've used (i'm in love with the soothing scalp properties) 

i wondered about the detangling of the others, but i make stick with this


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 20, 2011)

Mudding night. Will dc with a conditioner, honey and coconut oil concoction.


----------



## Missigirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Friday is mud night for me.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> maybe the cuticles are closed with the avj (noticed it as an ingredient)
> 
> 
> *what's everyone's favorite??* cool mint, lavender, or Left coast?


the ultimate mud wash cocktail for me is...cool mint on the scalp (love the stimulating , tingly sensation) and lavender on the strands (love the slip it provides).


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 20, 2011)

hair4today said:


> the ultimate mud wash cocktail for me is...cool mint on the scalp (love the stimulating , tingly sensation) and lavender on the strands (love the slip it provides).


ooooooh, yummy(thank u so much!!) hair4today i may have to go at that one!

so, the lemon doesn't cut the mustard for yah at all huh?


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 20, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> I have found that it makes the products I do use work better. They soak in and my hair is shiny and so soft. Not trying to be a pusha. Heehee. It really is true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks to you pusha  I will be purchasing the mud next week. I will get the lavender and lemon.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ooooooh, yummy(thank u so much!!) hair4today i may have to go at that one!
> 
> so, the lemon doesn't cut the mustard for yah at all huh?


I haven't used LCL on my hair so can't comment on performance but I did do a sniff test in the store and couldn't get with the scent so nope not for me.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 20, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Question: I noticed that I don't have any SSK's. Is this the case for any of you?


 


yodie said:


> I notice that my ends are a lot smoother. Not sure if that makes sense.


 

WOW if this mudwash eliminates SSKs for me Terresentials will have a customer for LIFE !!!!.
I do feel my hair in general is getting smoother, if that makes sense



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> maybe the cuticles are closed with the avj (noticed it as an ingredient)
> 
> 
> *what's everyone's favorite??* cool mint, lavender, or Left coast?


 
I think I prefer the LCL on my hair, but I really like the tingle of the cool mint



hair4today said:


> the ultimate mud wash cocktail for me is...cool mint on the scalp (love the stimulating , tingly sensation) and lavender on the strands (love the slip it provides).


 
*AHHHHHH BRILLIANT !!!!*


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> maybe the cuticles are closed with the avj (noticed it as an ingredient)
> 
> 
> *what's everyone's favorite??* cool mint, lavender, or Left coast?




Lavender and LCL. But I think I prefer lavender the most. 

I want to try Sultry Spice. But that may be a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 20, 2011)

I did the detox (my own way...), and did my first henna!

I actually got a perfect twist out that lasted for 4 days!!! My twistouts NEVER last past day 2 and even after one I usually have to retwist because of loss of definition and moisture. My hair was moisturized and defined all 4 days! I probably could have stretched it a few more days but I had to braid it up for work.

This stuff (and henna) are definitely staples! I'm going to save so much money now that I've found things that work, I'm SUPER excited!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^^ YES! Thanks for reminding me afrofaithful my twist outs are so beautiful now. I just gave away majority of my "old products" to my friend. The mud shampoo is really all I need, shamoo, conditioner and moisturizer!!! 

Plus it's a good mud facial....love it!!!


----------



## ingenious_mind (Oct 20, 2011)

My ends are alot smoother and I haven't noticed any SSK. And before the detox I was having *major* issues with dry ends and SSK. I'll have to report after a few days of wearing a twistout to see what happens.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> lol... thank you so much!  yeah it's the only one i've used (i'm in love with the soothing scalp properties)
> 
> i wondered about the detangling of the others, but i make stick with this



I hate the smell of the lavender I haven't even tried it on my head yet because I cannot stand that smell...!! The lemon detangles very well though! Haven't tried the spice but I love the mint.... for the smell... detangling, cooling, I jsut wish it left my hair "soft" but none of them have for me...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2011)

I still have SSKs. Not sure what is going on with my ends. They have never been smooth and still aren't.

As far as the smell, I love the lemon. It reminds me of my grandmothers lemon cake. After my first use I was craving lemon cake for two days   Fortunately, I became immune to the smell so I no longer notice it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 20, 2011)

ProductJunkie said:


> I hate the smell of the lavender I haven't even tried it on my head yet because I cannot stand that smell...!! The lemon detangles very well though! Haven't tried the spice but I love the mint.... for the smell... detangling, cooling, I jsut wish it left my hair "soft" but none of them have for me...



What do you put on you hair after? Are you air drying? I can't blow dry my hair at all it makes it hard. I air dry until almost dry them I use oyin hair dew and seal with grapeseed oil and burnt sugar pomade for the ends.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 21, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> What do you put on you hair after? Are you air drying? I can't blow dry my hair at all it makes it hard. I air dry until almost dry them I use oyin hair dew and seal with grapeseed oil and burnt sugar pomade for the ends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I would NEVER blow dry my hair for any reason.... Gives me hair dryer than the desert and after an article I read, I understand the diene behind it and have since banished my blow dryer! I air dry with avj (for now... I ran out of my usual leave in waiting on a shipment) and I seal with grapeseed oil and JC N&S on my ends... I stated in a previous post that my hair has never been "soft" but it is moisturized, no more or less than usual.  I've been having problems retaining moisture but that was before the mud wash and due to my busy grad school schedule and being sick... Neglecting my hair.... 

I don't really mind the ack of softness I've never really experienced it aside from when my hair was straight.... When I has a relaxer I had some soft hair as a natural, it's just taken on different characteristics.... But it grows so I love it!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 21, 2011)

ProductJunkie I am sorry. I couldn't remember if you air dried. I was too tired to scroll up, I was typing lying in bed.

For some reason my hair hates liquid leave-ins. Giovanni, Jane Carter all of those. No, now that I think about my hair loved the original Taliah Waajid spray. I can only use creamy leave-ins like oyin hair dew or kknt.

I understand about being too busy to do hair. I hate running out of product too. Even when I order early they don't send it and I am stuck.

I have also noticed that the water I wash my hair in affects the feel of my hair. The Houston water was awful. 

I am glad that you hair is growing and you get your staple product soon. 

Now, if terressentials would hurry and send my hair wash......




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Oct 21, 2011)

hay ladies.

an update on noticable changes in my hair

1. increased moisture retention

2. decreased bulk - I have CBL length 4b hair, even when wet I normally cannot easily get my hair into a pony puff, when damp, I can wrangle into 2 pony puffs. Now I can get my hair into a pony puff easy peasy.

3. my hair lays down easier (i think linked to less bulk) I feel like if I were to blowdry/flat iron, id get the best darn light flyaway hair ever... but I wont be doing that till late december.

4. i can use less product to get the same results, like my hair absorbs products better.



and Ive started using the mud undiluted - I wash first with diluted ACV then rinse and apply the mud,  sit for 30 - 45 mins, then rinse.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 21, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Thanks to you pusha  I will be purchasing the mud next week. I will get the lavender and lemon.



destine2grow lol I really hope it works for you. If you hate it I'll but it from you.   Will you post your review after you use it? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 21, 2011)

SimJam said:


> hay ladies.
> 
> an update on noticable changes in my hair
> 
> ...



SimJam how long have you been using the wash? Are you noticing a reduction in SSK's?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm thinking that I'm going to start using the mud more frequent & do away with my AO conditioner. 1st of all I found out that the 1st ingredient in it isn't so "natural" after all. 2nd of all, my hair actually feels better after a lavender mud wash than it does after a co-wash or DC with the AO.

I want to use the mud during the week in place of co washes & then just do a moisturizing DC once a week. I'm looking for a good homemade mix for my weekly DC. So if any of you ladies have any recipes that you want to share, please let me know. I know I'm going to use Naptural's (from YT) recipe for protein as needed. She has a yogurt recipe for conditioning but I'm afraid of the build up or do you think I should be worried since I'll be using the mud twice per week?


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 21, 2011)

nakialovesshoes, I don't think you have to worry about build up; considering you're washing your hair with mud twice a week. I watched Naptural's DC with the yogurt. I think you will be ok, if you don't get it too close to your scalp.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 21, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> @destine2grow lol I really hope it works for you. If you hate it I'll but it from you.  Will you post your review after you use it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Yes ma'am I will do a review for you ladies. Are any of you ladies using Supergirl hair care line with the mud wash? If so can you please tell me how the products play well with the wash. Thanks ladies in advance.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 21, 2011)

nakialovesshoes... updating on the cool mint/lavender mix. I just finished my wash. I used 1/3 oz cool mint and 2/3 oz lavender diluted with 1 oz water and the result was fantabulous. My curls were popping all over the place, my hair detangler like a dream and my scalp was soooo clean and happy..it's still tingling post wash which I love.  This mix is a winning combo for me..hope it works for you.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 21, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> @SimJam how long have you been using the wash? Are you noticing a reduction in SSK's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
this is the first wash since my detox, 

I havnt been using long enough to say my SSKs have reduced. what I can say is that my ends are getting less tangly, in fact my hair in general is getting less tangly

what I have realized thou is that my hair likes aloe vera juice, has been a treat for my ends, so I guess using the mud wash fits right in


----------



## Ozma (Oct 22, 2011)

My lavender wash arrived in the mail this morning and I immediately jumped in the shower to try it out. I lurve it! My curls are popping and detangling was a breeze with just a bit of coconut oil and castor oil.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> OK I finished my detox and I found that using shea moisture just wasn't enough moisture for me when I twist my hair.. So I retwisted my hair last night and I used Qhemet Alma & Burdock root and flaxseed gel that I whipped up and I must say this is the 1st time since being natural that my hair has stayed moisturized all day.. I took my twist out out but didn't want to wear my hair out today because I picked grapes today and wasn't sure how much I would sweat my hair out..
> 
> Sorry my edges aren't as slicked back as they were this morning.. I need a stronger gel for my edges..




Oh wow, your hair is gorgeous! I'm so inspired!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 23, 2011)

Washed today with Sultry Spice.  Steamed with the mud in for about 30 min.  Moisturized with Qhemet Amla Heavy Cream.  

@MarriageMaterial I used my body wash sampler Lavender scent.  It similar to the mud, no suds.   Loved the lavender scent, very soothing.  But, I am not sure if I will use this regularly as a body wash in the shower.  Maybe as a bath soap.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 23, 2011)

makemild did you feel a difference in your skin?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 23, 2011)

MarriageMaterial no.  I've been using Zuresh body cleanser, it suds up!  The mud body wash is creamy and about as moisturizing as the Zuresh.  I've only used it twice so far.  I will continue to use the samples and see how it goes.  

Actually, I don't remember putting on lotion today.  Well Ill be putting on lotion tomorrow.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 24, 2011)

ok, so... just a little note.
I tried to go conditioner free after this detox phase (like Naptural85) but it just doesn't work for me. my ends become brittle, no matter how much whipped mango butter, castor oil, flax seed gel or aloe juice or liquid spray I use on them. I need a creamy thick conditioner as a leave in especially with the mud wash, 100% of the time, or I get split ends like crazy (I have tried to go conditioner free 3 times in the past 3 years and I had to dust my ends all 3 times), butter + gel only gives me a greasy crunch after a while (I get excited and then I realize it's too early to get excited), and aloe juice is fine once but if I keep adding it everyday I get frizzy hair (I am protein sensitive). I plan to keep using natural conditioner.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you ladies tell me what products are you using? I hate mixing things and I am not a huge fan of butters. I have fine hair. I would like to use shea moisture, SSI, curl junkie and a few other brands. As you can see I am not ready to part with some products or my pj ways.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 24, 2011)

destine2grow I like SSI coco creme leave in its nice and light also Oyin hair dew. 

I'll seal with a light oil like sweet almond or walnut and use something heavier like Oyin burnt sugar pomade or Qhemet AOHC on my ends.

I dont find that they adversly affect the efficiency of the wud wash. BTW i do one or 2 washes with diluted Dr bronners castile soap focussing on my scalp first, only because I want to save the mud wash for my hair. and sometimes I find that I dont get a good clean scalp from just one mud wash


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Oct 24, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm thinking that I'm going to start using the mud more frequent & do away with my AO conditioner. 1st of all I found out that the 1st ingredient in it isn't so "natural" after all. 2nd of all, my hair actually feels better after a lavender mud wash than it does after a co-wash or DC with the AO.
> 
> I want to use the mud during the week in place of co washes & then just do a moisturizing DC once a week. I'm looking for a good homemade mix for my weekly DC. So if any of you ladies have any recipes that you want to share, please let me know. I know I'm going to use Naptural's (from YT) recipe for protein as needed. She has a yogurt recipe for conditioning but I'm afraid of the build up or do you think I should be worried since I'll be using the mud twice per week?


 
Nakia, what is not so "natural" about that first product in this conditioner? I have seen where others have complained about it leaving a film on their hair while using this wash.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Can you ladies tell me what products are you using? I hate mixing things and I am not a huge fan of butters. I have fine hair. I would like to use shea moisture, SSI, curl junkie and a few other brands. As you can see I am not ready to part with some products or my pj ways.


 
I am using Zuresh conditioner and Leave-In. But looking for a new conditioner. 
I use KCCC or Joie Naturals Gel for my twists.
I use SM Mist during the week. But I also just use AVG + oil. 
But I also use a lot of oils and butters. I finally figured out how to use them for my hair.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for responding faithVA & SimJam. I am on the website now and just want to make sure that I have some products already. I am trying not to purchase the new iphone if I don't I will definitely make this purchase or it will have to wait for next month if I purchase the iphone. Plus I already ordered some makeup today from QVC.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 24, 2011)

I placed my order on the 11th and it was delayed because of the lavender wash. No update from terressentials. I emailed them. I was wondering if anyone has received their order that contained lavender?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 24, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> I placed my order on the 11th and it was delayed because of the lavender wash. No update from terressentials. I emailed them. I was wondering if anyone has received their order that contained lavender?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
This is the one I want to try. I decided not to be all greedy and order more than one wash since this will be my first time trying it. I don't know if I should wait until you ladies recieve your order before I order . What do you think?


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 24, 2011)

destine2grow I use giovanni 50:50 conditioner as a leave in, castor oil to seal and homemade flax gel to braid (I wear buns or braidouts).


----------



## hair4today (Oct 24, 2011)

destine2grow, I don't think you need to give up your favorites if they're full of good stuff for the most part. In my case for leave-in I rotate among DB leave in, SSI coco cream and moisture mist, Oyin Dew or Enso Naturals Hibiscus leave-in.  For protein DC, I rotate among Komaza Intense Moisture or SSI okra reconstructor or fortifying mask. For moisture DCs, I rotate among a bunch of my faves...KBB, Komaza Olive, Boe Crece Pelo and now SD Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream.  For sealing, I use light oils like argan and camellia, SD Nourish or non-petroleum jelly. Don't believe all are 100% natural but they seem to play well with the mud.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 24, 2011)

hair4today thanks for the info. This is really good to know. I was watch dawnyle on youtube and she gave up a lot of good products. I also watch a few other ppl as well and I was curious about that. I guess I will go ahead and order once I decide about this iphone. I just can't make any decisions today.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> @hair4today thanks for the info. This is really good to know. I was watch dawnyle on youtube and she gave up a lot of good products. I also watch a few other ppl as well and I was curious about that. I guess I will go ahead and order once I decide about this iphone. I just can't make any decisions today.


 
Everyone has a different journey. As she said you don't have to give up all your products. You don't have to actually give up anything. It's up to you.

There are some of us that find we don't need all of the products. And some of us don't want all of the products. I am a minimalist so the more I can get rid of the better. 

But you have to work it for you.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 25, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Can you ladies tell me what products are you using? I hate mixing things and I am not a huge fan of butters. I have fine hair. I would like to use shea moisture, SSI, curl junkie and a few other brands. As you can see I am not ready to part with some products or my pj ways.



I'm using QB Burdock Root Butter Cream as a Leave-In and sealing w/ Shea butter or coconut oil. When my hair is loose,  I use my aloe flax gel (thicked w/ Xanthan gum) to style. I'm current doing a twisting challenge, so I just dc, wash w/ the mud, apply my leave-ins and retwist.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just adding quickly....I tried the terressentials body wash and my skin felt so clean. I have really dry skin on my legs, literally 3 minutes out of the shower my legs and arms will have this white dry ash on them (if I don't moisturized). I didn't have the dry ash, that I normally would have. I love this stuff!! (hate the smell of sultry spice, it stays with you).

I also tried their sampler of facial products. Don't buy it's not worth the money and the amounts are really small.  

BUT the facial wash was excellent! The only time my face really feels that deep down clean is when I use mud or exfoliate. The wash was excellent. The toner and lotion, don't think it's worth the money, you can find natural alternatives. The cream (anti-aging) lotion I like it; but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 25, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Just adding quickly....I tried the terressentials body wash and my skin felt so clean. I have really dry skin on my legs, literally 3 minutes out of the shower my legs and arms will have this white dry ash on them (if I don't moisturized). I didn't have the dry ash, that I normally would have. I love this stuff!! (hate the smell of sultry spice, it stays with you).
> 
> I also tried their sampler of facial products. Don't buy it's not worth the money and the amounts are really small.
> 
> BUT the facial wash was excellent! The only time my face really feels that deep down clean is when I use mud or exfoliate. The wash was excellent. The toner and lotion, don't think it's worth the money, you can find natural alternatives. The cream (anti-aging) lotion I like it; but I wouldn't buy it.



This is completely OT, but I had to comment--Your siggy is !!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @nakialovesshoes... updating on the cool mint/lavender mix. I just finished my wash. I used 1/3 oz cool mint and 2/3 oz lavender diluted with 1 oz water and the result was fantabulous. My curls were popping all over the place, my hair detangler like a dream and my scalp was soooo clean and happy..it's still tingling post wash which I love.  This mix is a winning combo for me..hope it works for you.



@hair4today I tried mixing the two today & I loved the results, too. I don't have a ratio, though. I used more of the mint b/c I put it on first. Then I layered on a little of the lavender. My curls were popping & my hair felt like butter. But it doesn't stay that way. I really need to find a good creamy leave-in sans the "bad" stuff. 



SimJam said:


> @destine2grow I like SSI coco creme leave in its nice and light also Oyin hair dew.
> 
> I'll seal with a light oil like sweet almond or walnut and use something heavier like Oyin burnt sugar pomade or Qhemet AOHC on my ends.
> 
> I dont find that they adversly affect the efficiency of the wud wash. BTW i do one or 2 washes with diluted Dr bronners castile soap focussing on my scalp first, only because I want to save the mud wash for my hair. and sometimes I find that I dont get a good clean scalp from just one mud wash



@SimJamI've decided to start back putting some diluted mud in an applicator bottle specifically for my scalp b/c I'm thinking that my scalp is not getting clean enough either. 
 


Ashawn Arraine said:


> Nakia, what is not so "natural" about that first product in this conditioner? I have seen where others have complained about it leaving a film on their hair while using this wash.



@Ashawn Arraine In another thread, someone posted this link about coconut fatty acid cream base. It is the top ingredient in some AO conditioners. Also, there has been some boycotting by an organic consumers group about the fact that certain companies out there are very misleading with their "organic" claims (i.e. Giovanni & Avlon to name a couple). I didn't see AO named in this particular boycott but this article sparked my attention. Maybe it's not serious. I don't know. I do know that, though the AO makes my hair soft, it does leave an itchy build-up on my scalp & I will not be buying again.





hair4today said:


> @destine2grow, I don't think you need to give up your favorites if they're full of good stuff for the most part. In my case for leave-in I rotate among DB leave in, SSI coco cream and moisture mist, Oyin Dew or Enso Naturals Hibiscus leave-in.  For protein DC, I rotate among Komaza Intense Moisture or SSI okra reconstructor or fortifying mask. For moisture DCs, I rotate among a bunch of my faves...KBB, Komaza Olive, Boe Crece Pelo and now SD Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream.  For sealing, I use light oils like argan and camellia, SD Nourish or non-petroleum jelly. Don't believe all are 100% natural but they seem to play well with the mud.



What does SSI stand for? I think SD is the new line from the LHCF member, right? Are her products prettymuch chem free?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> In another thread, someone posted this link about coconut fatty acid cream base. It is the top ingredient in some AO conditioners. Also, there has been some boycotting by an organic consumers group about the fact that certain companies out there are very misleading with their "organic" claims (i.e. Giovanni & Avlon to name a couple). I didn't see AO named in this particular boycott but this article sparked my attention. Maybe it's not serious. I don't know. I do know that, though the AO makes my hair soft, it does leave an itchy build-up on my scalp & I will not be buying again.


 
All of the AO conditioners do not containt the coconut fatty acid cream base. I believe White Camellia and the GPB do not. If I don't find another conditioner I do plan on trying one of those.

If you find a good (natural) conditioner, especially something you can buy locally please let me know.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 25, 2011)

@nakialovesshoes.  
_
"What does SSI stand for? I think SD is the new line from the LHCF member, right? Are her products prettymuch chem free?"
_
SSI refers to shescentit. I believe the owner is a LCHF member who formed her own company  a few years ago so she has been around for a while. Her products are wonderful, they're natural and she uses some of the best ingredients around.  I like her products because she tends to use a light touch with her ingredients rather than heavy greasy  butters and oils which doesn't work for my light strands.  Her leave ins and conditioners are the bomb.com.There is a thread in the vendors section where a few members discusses favorite products that you can check out. 

SD refers to Silk Dreams.  Another LCHF member, Supergirl, who recently  launched her line in July/August of this year. Her products are getting rave reviews. I think initially she was catering to the relaxed community but because of demands has added products tailored to naturals.  Her products are not all natural but the thing with Silk Dreams is her scents.  They are to die for. If you plan to try anything from her line you've got to try the Nourish oil in Dreamy Decadence. simply delish!
__________________


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 25, 2011)

@nakialovesshoes @faithVA

little off topic:
I once received a bottle of Aubrey Organics conditioner with a sticker which reported the full ingredient list. Being an ingredient junkie, I looked for information on the infamous coconut fatty acid base and a random online shop had the full list of ingredients, which was the same as my sticker. I saved it since I wanted to make my own Honeysuckle concoction in the kitchen (miserable fail but I'll save that story for some other day):
_
*Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturising Conditioner*: Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Aloe Vera, Organic Shea Butter, Wheat Germ Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Organic Rosa Mosqueta® Rose Hip Seed Oil; Extracts of Fennel, Hops, Balm Mint, Mistletoe, Camomile, Yarrow, Chrysanthemum, Angelica, Forsythia and Magnolia; Honeysuckle Oil, Carrot Oil, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E).

*Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturising Conditioner: Full Ingredient Listing INCI:* Aqua, Butyrospernum Parkii, Cetyl Alcohol, Aloe Barbadensis, Glyceryl Linoleate, Glyceryl Linolenate, Glycerin, Triticum Vulgare Oil, Hamamelis Virginiana, Simmondsia Chinensis*, Rosa Moschata Oil*, Foeniculum Vulgare, Humulus Lupulus Extract, Melissa Officinalis Extract, Viscum Album Extract, Anthemis Nobilis Extract, Achillea Millefolium Extract, Chrysanthemum Parthenium Extract, Angelica Acutiloba Extract, Forsythia Suspensa Fruit Extract, Magnolia Biondii Extract, Lonicera Japonica Oil, Tocopherol Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Daucus Carota Oil, Citrus Grandis, Retinyl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid.
*Organically Grown and Processed in Accordance with US National Organic Programme Administered By US Department Of Agriculture.

*Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturising Shampoo: Full Ingredient Listing: *Deionized Water, Coconut Oil-Corn Oil Soap, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein (made from organic, non-GMO soybeans), Organic Aloe Vera, Carrageenan, Honeysuckle Oil, Organic Rosa Mosqueta® Rose Hip Seed Oil; Extracts of Fennel, Hops, Balm Mint, Mistletoe, Camomile, Yarrow, Ginkgo, Ginseng, Angelica, Chrysanthemum, Magnolia, Horsetail, Coltsfoot and Forsythia; Vegetable Glycerin, Sweet Almond Oil, Linoleic Acid (Vitamin F), Vitamin E, Aloe Vera Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Organic Rosemary Oil, Organic Sage Oil, Aubrey's Preservative (Citrus Seed Extract, Vitamins A, C and E).

_


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> @nakialovesshoes @faithVA
> 
> little off topic:
> I once received a bottle of Aubrey Organics conditioner with a sticker which reported the full ingredient list. Being an ingredient junkie, I looked for information on the infamous coconut fatty acid base and a random online shop had the full list of ingredients, which was the same as my sticker. I saved it since I wanted to make my own Honeysuckle concoction in the kitchen (miserable fail but I'll save that story for some other day):
> ...


 
Thanks for that. The ingredients may be ok but collectively they do a number on my scalp and almost nothing for my hair. So I have to let it go.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 25, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> @nakialovesshoes @faithVA
> 
> little off topic:
> I once received a bottle of Aubrey Organics conditioner with a sticker which reported the full ingredient list. Being an ingredient junkie, I looked for information on the infamous coconut fatty acid base and a random online shop had the full list of ingredients, which was the same as my sticker. I saved it since I wanted to make my own Honeysuckle concoction in the kitchen (miserable fail but I'll save that story for some other day):
> ...


Curlykale thanks so much for this.  Butyrospernum Parkii that's the scientific name for shea butter right? If so, this explains why AO HSR never worked for me. Shea butter being so high up in the product ingredient list is the kiss of death for me as my hair is low porosity. AO HSR just sits there and leaves this weird white film on my strands.  I tried so hard to make my hair like AO products given the rave reviews and it just hated them all.  The light bulb finally goes on.


----------



## Curlykale (Oct 25, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @Curlykale thanks so much for this.  Butyrospernum Parkii that's the scientific name for shea butter right? If so, this explains why AO HSR never worked for me. Shea butter being so high up in the product ingredient list is the kiss of death for me as my hair is low porosity. AO HSR just sits there and leaves this weird white film on my strands.  I tried so hard to make my hair like AO products given the rave reviews and it just hated them all.  The light bulb finally goes on.



I have your same "problem" with shea butter (yeah, that's the butyrospernum monster), I can only use the Honeysuckle Rose conditioner as a deep conditioning pre-poo, on dry hair (which is why I prefer White Camellia and GPB, they penetrate instead). Glad it helped!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm trying not to become a product junkie since the mud wash seems to really cover the conditioning base. If only I could use it as a leave-in. Oh, I forgot to add, I used the mint on my face while in the shower. Though it didn't last, it immediately shrank the large pores I have on the sides of my nose. My face felt really clean.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 25, 2011)

So, I emailed terressentials on Monday asking about my order. No reply. This evening I get an email from USPS with tracking info for my mud wash. No reply from the company at all. I just wonder when they would have sent my order placed on the 11th. SMH. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 26, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> I placed my order on the 11th and it was delayed because of the lavender wash. No update from terressentials. I emailed them. I was wondering if anyone has received their order that contained lavender?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I received an order on the 20th that contained lavender.  Placed my order around the same time as you.  I had called them to ask if I could change to a different scent because I didn't want to wait and they told me they could ship the following day which was around the 17th when they said they'd be able to fulfill orders.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 26, 2011)

wow I didnt know the owner of SSI was an LHCFer!!! 
nice!!


----------



## Ozma (Oct 26, 2011)

I washed with lavender again today, after leaving amla and coconut oil on overnight, finger detangled in the shower, then applied Afroveda Shea amla whipped butter to wet hair.


----------



## hair4today (Oct 26, 2011)

SimJam said:


> wow I didnt know the owner of SSI was an LHCFer!!!
> nice!!


I believe her LHCF member name is Sweet Cashew (and she is very sweet btw). I once sent her a note lamenting SSI's decision to discontinue the formula of a product that I loved and w/o prompting she sent me a complimentary jar of the product with the old formula.  Was so unexpected and speak volumes of her commitment to customer service.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Oct 26, 2011)

So the main consensus on this mud wash is you will either have to stop being a product junkie, or not have been one is the first place to really get the benefits of this wash?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

**SaSSy** said:


> So the main consensus on this mud wash is you will either have to stop being a product junkie, or not have been one is the first place to really get the benefits of this wash?


 
No I don't think that is the consensus. Everyone is using something different. You have a few that have reduced the number of products they use. Some that use only natural. Some used what they used before. 

Now there may be some products that you may want to use that the mud wash can't handle alone that's a different story.  Then you may have to do some additional things to get your hair and scalp clean.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 26, 2011)

So after tlc, dcing and 2 hot oil treatments my hair is back on track! 

With that being said I used the lemon wash last night and I loved my results even better! 

I have a weird regime.... So to some this may seem backwards but I'm going to DC tonight before twisting.

I've decided that I'll save the peppermint for when I want to do wash and goes or something of that nature where hair is less manipulated and I'm looking for definition.  I am going to add peppermint EO to my other washes to get the cooling and tingling and always use the peppermint on my scalp when I do my monthly deep cleanse.... Loving my regime!  

And now that my hair has stopped punishing me for mistreatment I am loving my results.  

I still don't have 'softness' but I do have that just conditioned feeling to my hair!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 27, 2011)

**SaSSy** said:


> So the main consensus on this mud wash is you will either have to stop being a product junkie, or not have been one is the first place to really get the benefits of this wash?


 

You can still be a pj...just one that uses products with 95% natural ingredients. I have been using the mud wash for a little over a year and I'm still a pj. I'm just more selective. If the product is mostly natural, my mud wash still works like a charm. I can get away with fragrance and other unnatural ingredients as long as there are not more than 1 or two and very low on the ingredient list. 

Blended Beauty, Oyin, SSI, QB all work well w/ the mud even though they aren't completely natural.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 27, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> You can still be a pj...just one that uses products with 95% natural ingredients. I have been using the mud wash for a little over a year and I'm still a pj. I'm just more selective. If the product is mostly natural, my mud wash still works like a charm. I can get away with fragrance and other unnatural ingredients as long as there are not more than 1 or two and very low on the ingredient list.
> 
> Blended Beauty, Oyin, SSI, QB all work well w/ the mud even though it isn't natural.



I agree. I'm a serious PJ but in moderation right now, especially after using the Mud Wash as my main poo and conditioner. I still DC once a week with my KBB or my JessiCurl. I still co-wash when needed with my SSI Avocado Conditioner. The butters are my main money spender. I still use a natural butters but I love trying new butters, so I have Oyin, Belle Butters, Qhemets, KBB, Safi Naturals, NJoiCreations, Ambrosia, Original Moxie, Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence, plus more, just tons of butters to try. A little goes a long way now that I use the mud.

Plus my backup to the mud is my Shea Moisture Purification Mask and I buy them whenever WalGreens has a sale.

So my PJ monster is still there but I'm not buying as often or as much. Next year I will probably only buy on Easter and on BF.

Then my reggie changes when I go back to swimming and I fall back to my old routines of shampoo, condition, deep condition, leave in, butter, seal. The mud doesn't work for me when I start back to swimming 4x a week. So I still have to have those products that work for my swimmer's hair.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 27, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I agree. I'm a serious PJ but in moderation right now, especially after using the Mud Wash as my main poo and conditioner. I still DC once a week with my KBB or my JessiCurl. I still co-wash when needed with my SSI Avocado Conditioner. The butters are my main money spender. *I still use a natural butters but I love trying new butters, so I have Oyin, Belle Butters, Qhemets, KBB, Safi Naturals, NJoiCreations, Ambrosia, Original Moxie, Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence*, plus more, just tons of butters to try. A little goes a long way now that I use the mud.
> 
> Plus my backup to the mud is my *Shea Moisture Purification Mask* and I buy them whenever WalGreens has a sale.
> 
> ...




Oooh, I need to put these on my list!


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 27, 2011)

@Ozma
I just checked my stash, I mean vaulted arsenal, and I pulled some things I need to use up and my QB Coco Tea Detangle Ghee, JBCO Hair Food Pomade, and my Belle Butters Shea Matcha Green Tea are the butters that will be in rotation until they are gone. Pulled out a Leave in with protein, my SSI Coco Creme and one without, Darcy's Transitional Cream, done.

Since Oyin came out with new labels the price went up by only $1, $2 of the Burnt Sugar Pomade, so I ran to CurlMart and ordered 2 whipped puddings at the old price and used a 20% off discount code. So I'm pretty much done with butters until Easter sales hit.

So for now its the Mud Wash once a week. Poo Bar when I have too much buildup with some ACV. Co-wash as needed, only if my hair really needs it. DC once a week. Water rinse as needed. Then rotate the butters and leave ins as needed.


----------



## Ozma (Oct 27, 2011)

makeupvixen,

Dumb question, but I heard ghee kind of smells weird. Is that true?


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 27, 2011)

Ozma said:


> @makeupvixen,
> 
> Dumb question, but I heard ghee kind of smells weird. Is that true?




LOL, I reviewed the new one on my channel and that's the one that smells God Awful, like Death, like burnt booty, LOL. The Coco one smells like chocolate, much thicker and in a tub. They had to change the stinky one to a bottle, was too runny.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I finally tried a mud shampoo bar. I like it and I did deep conditioned after.
I bought my bar at Chagrin Valley.  I've used it 3 times now and it does not strip my hair at all.  I plan to order the full size bar (only bought a sample).


----------



## SimJam (Oct 27, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> @Ozma
> 
> Since Oyin came out with new labels the price went up by only $1, $2 of the Burnt Sugar Pomade,


 
say what ?


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 27, 2011)

SimJam said:


> say what ?



Yes it's true. On Oyin's Blog they said that they changed the labels but when we went to check the new labels out we saw that the price went up $1 (from $11 to $12) and went up $2 for the burnt Sugar Pomade (from $10 to $12).

So I went to curlmart and ordered the old labeled whipped pudding while the cost was still $11, then used my discount code too.

I really like this butter in conjunction with the Mud wash. I love the chocolate scent too. It's one of my staple butters too. Love me some Oyin.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^
I tried to make my own. Ew the smell. Then I tried adding eo, ew. I wonder how theirs smells. It can't smell worse than mine.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JudithO (Oct 27, 2011)

Kinda bored with the mud wash... It takes so much energy to scrub my scalp with the mud.. Miss just washing with a shampoo, applying a conditioner and be done in 5 minutes....


----------



## ladykpnyc (Oct 28, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Kinda bored with the mud wash... It takes so much energy to scrub my scalp with the mud.. Miss just washing with a shampoo, applying a conditioner and be done in 5 minutes....


 

How are you using it?

When I'm in a rush, I just wet my entire head, and apply the mud like I would shampoo--by concentrating on the scalp, scrubbing for a few minutes, then applying a little on my head. 

I handle the rest of my business in the shower, then I rinse. Doesn't usually take that long to rinse out either. Usually only takes a few minutes...


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 28, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> How are you using it?
> 
> When I'm in a rush, I just wet my entire head, and apply the mud like I would shampoo--by concentrating on the scalp, scrubbing for a few minutes, then applying a little on my head.
> 
> I handle the rest of my business in the shower, then I rinse. Doesn't usually take that long to rinse out either. Usually only takes a few minutes...



Same for me... I only do a deep clean where I layer it in once a month.  Other than that I use it like a regular shampoo.... Except I wash in sections. But it still doesn't take me any longer than normal.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 29, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that WalGreens is running that BOGO Free on thier website for the Shea Moisture line. It said buy get one half off in red but under it it said Buy one Get One Free. 

So I went ahead and got a bunch of the purification masks since it's my backup to Terressentials. Plus if you spend over $25 you get free shipping.


----------



## McQuay30 (Oct 29, 2011)

You just answered my question of "What is local cheap alternative until I order some mud?" It must be meant for me to BC today.  I wanted to wait for the mud but if I can find a cheap alternate than I was going ahead with the chop......Funny how things work out?


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 30, 2011)

After reading 45+ pages I just ordered the Left Coast Lemon.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 30, 2011)

How good is the Shea Moisture mask? I can get it locally without the bad customer service practices. I should ask, how do you use it instead of the TE mud wash?


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 30, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How good is the Shea Moisture mask? I can get it locally without the bad customer service practices. I should ask, how do you use it instead of the TE mud wash?



It's not as "good" as the Terressentials, it's a different clay they use. I do love the purification mask though and whenever I run out of Terressentials and don't feel like dealing with their service issues or when my hair is acting funky then I use the SM Mask, my hair doesn't like the same things all the time, gotta switch it up. I use it as a co-wash, I use it as a DC. I don't have that "curl poppin" experience but I do get clean, soft, detangled hair and since I bun mostly the curl poppin definition isn't a concern for me.

Since my hair doesn't really like the Lavender Garden I put the LG on my scalp and put the SM on the hair and it's working out great.

I don't care all that much for the smell of the SM Mask but hey, it's cheap, it's local, and it gets the job done. I took advantage of the BOGO free online sale Friday and I have 8 jars coming, lol. (promo code Holiday10 and free shipping). I have 4 large jars of the Left Coast Lemon and it's my staple.

Oh and I found another vendor that will let me do a phone order to get the Terressentials. It costs more but I wont have to file a dispute with my bank for them charging me 3 times, over $210, and waiting to get my money back. Has happened to me my last 4 orders with them. Love the stuff but hate the service. Plus the vendor offers free shipping over $60 and I place large orders because they have All the brands, Oyin, Uncle Funkies Daughter, HairVeda and so on, so I just get all I need for the next 6 months in one order from one company.


----------



## makeupvixen (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm thinking about using my SM Purification Masque and adding a few tablespoons of Bentonite clay to it.... Hummmmmmm???? Maye I can make a dupe to the Terressentials like this to use........ Hmmmmmm???


----------



## McQuay30 (Oct 30, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I'm thinking about using my SM Purification Masque and adding a few tablespoons of Bentonite clay to it.... Hummmmmmm???? Maye I can make a dupe to the Terressentials like this to use........ Hmmmmmm???


 

Exactly what I was thinking, adding some Bentonite and peppermint oil?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2011)

Today I used the mudwash undiluted for the first time. I don't think I noticed a difference from just this 1x. So in the future I will still dilute. But I am learning to use less mud. Even undiluted I just used 2 TBSP. So I can probably use 1 TBSP diluted. 

My hair came out very clean. So now I am going to apply henna. 

What a long hair day.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Are either of the Afroveda, Qhemet Biologics, or She Scent It products sold locally? I am so tired of ordering ish.


----------



## Avaya (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, I used pretty much one whole 8 oz bottle when I washed my hair yesterday.  I may just be too heavy handed to continue using the mud.  It is way to expensive for me to be going through one bottle per wash.


----------



## Wanderland (Oct 30, 2011)

Avaya to stretch and monitor how much mud I use, I dilute it in my applicator bottle first.  So even if I'm using 2-3 oz's its really on 0.5 ounces of the mud.


----------



## Avaya (Oct 30, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> to stretch and monitor how much mud I use, I dilute it in my applicator bottle first.  So even if I'm using 2-3 oz's its really on 0.5 ounces of the mud.



Wanderland I don't like it diluted .  I wasn't as heavy handed with the 16 oz bottle I bought.  It is the lemon one.  The 8 oz bottle that I practically used all up was the mint one.  It seemed to be much thicker than the lemon one.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

[USER=4009 said:
			
		

> Avaya[/USER];14534475]@Wanderland I don't like it diluted . I wasn't as heavy handed with the 16 oz bottle I bought. It is the lemon one. The 8 oz bottle that I practically used all up was the mint one. It seemed to be much thicker than the lemon one.


 
I put my 2 TBSP of mud in a glass bowl. That way I start out with the correct amount and I can see how much I have left to apply it correctly. It also allows me to use my fingertips and get just enough for that section.

When I say 2 TBSP I am estimating. Its like 2 big globs. 2 TBSP is enough for medium density APL hair.

And apply it to wet hair if you aren't currently doing so, so it slides on better.


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Avaya said:


> Wanderland I don't like it diluted .  I wasn't as heavy handed with the 16 oz bottle I bought.  It is the lemon one.  The 8 oz bottle that I practically used all up was the mint one.  It seemed to be much thicker than the lemon one.



I think the mint is slightly thicker as well.  I use it in 4 sections about half a tablespoon per section and then another half on the ends at the end.  I also don't focus too much on getting it on my scalp except when I deep clean.  I use other scalp cleaners bi-weeky. 

I think your using too much and just need to learn that it doesn't take a lot.  In my experience I don't coat the hair to the point where I can see product I just rake it through and can tell by the way my hair reacts that it's doing the job.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess with the weather change I was experiencing some dryness.  I added some un-petroleum to my hair for my twist outs.. It turned out pretty good and I got 4 day hair on the same twist outs..

After the 3-4 day hair I still had twist to get a puff a licious puff..


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> I guess with the weather change I was experiencing some dryness. I added some un-petroleum to my hair for my twist outs.. It turned out pretty good and I got 4 day hair on the same twist outs..
> 
> After the 3-4 day hair I still had twist to get a puff a licious puff..


 
Very Nice.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 1, 2011)

I should have my mud tomorrow but I don't plan to detox until the week of Thanksgiving.

LadyMacgyver, your hair looks great.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 5, 2011)

I see that sage naturalceuticals now sells Terressentials, I may place a phone order when I need more but the price is $15 for the small bottle, but they have other stuff and once you get pass $60 the shipping is free.

I have been looking at a few videos on YT and a lady made a video about a Coconut Mud Wash, Lemon Mud Wash and one more. There was also a video about how you can add more bentonite clay and alove vera juice to extend the Terressentials. Well you know I tried it. I took my Lavender (which doesn't work for me and leaves a coating a film on my hair) and put about 1/3 of it in a glass bowl, added Aztec Bentonite Clay, some Aloe Vera Gel I had left over and needed to use, some linden flower, sweet orange, and lemon essentials and turned about 4oz of Terressesntials Lavender into 32oz of pure blended Heaven.

It worked so much better for me. I still diluted one teaspoon with about 2oz of water, attacked my scalp and I got the same softness, the same curls poppin and NO FILM and coating left on my hair.

I then did the same thing to my Shea Moisture Purificaiton mask, not as good at the Terressentials blended results but still good and less banana smell.

At this rate I wouldn't have to order anything from Terressentials for over a year. I am still kinda not so happy with the customer service I have been getting from them so this works out great.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 5, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I see that sage naturalceuticals now sells Terressentials, I may place a phone order when I need more but the price is $15 for the small bottle, but they have other stuff and once you get pass $60 the shipping is free.
> 
> I have been looking at a few videos on YT and a lady made a video about a Coconut Mud Wash, Lemon Mud Wash and one more. There was also a video about how you can add more bentonite clay and alove vera juice to extend the Terressentials. Well you know I tried it. I took my Lavender (which doesn't work for me and leaves a coating a film on my hair) and put about 1/3 of it in a glass bowl, added Aztec Bentonite Clay, some Aloe Vera Gel I had left over and needed to use, some linden flower, sweet orange, and lemon essentials and turned about 4oz of Terressesntials Lavender into 32oz of pure blended Heaven.
> 
> ...



makeupvixen Will you please link the yt video or share your recipe? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4today (Nov 5, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I see that sage naturalceuticals now sells Terressentials, I may place a phone order when I need more but the price is $15 for the small bottle, but they have other stuff and once you get pass $60 the shipping is free.
> 
> I have been looking at a few videos on YT and a lady made a video about a Coconut Mud Wash, Lemon Mud Wash and one more. There was also a video about how you can add more bentonite clay and alove vera juice to extend the Terressentials. Well you know I tried it. I took my Lavender (which doesn't work for me and leaves a coating a film on my hair) and put about 1/3 of it in a glass bowl, added Aztec Bentonite Clay, some Aloe Vera Gel I had left over and needed to use, some linden flower, sweet orange, and lemon essentials and turned about 4oz of Terressesntials Lavender into 32oz of pure blended Heaven.
> 
> ...


makeupvixen, I'd love to give your recipe a try as it sounds heavenly.  Not a mistress by any stretch of the imagination so even if you don't have exact measurements the aloe and clay used, a guesstimate would really help. TIA.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Nov 5, 2011)

i had to give the mud wash a break.......my scalp was getting really sensitive to any thing metallic. I wasn't able to use hair pins or any hair accessories that had a metal base.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 5, 2011)

coconut mud wash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBXnE03kqq0

lemon mud wash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6GaREN83H8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

lavender mud wash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDNY2FEiuDc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

adding to a mud wash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-D-7DmzJyw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

I dont have an exact receipe, I mixed it to have the same consistency of Terressentials with aloevera and bentonite clay, then added about 1-2 squirts of the essential liquids, mixed in 1/3 bottle of terressentials lavender and that's it.


----------



## cocoma (Nov 7, 2011)

I am on day 4 of the detox.  My hair is softer and the curls are much more defined.  I am still frizzy but I will see if the frizz lessens at the end of detox.  I need to develop a new moisturizing method.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't plan to detox until Thanksgiving week but I can't stay out of this thread reading all the do's and dont's.


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 7, 2011)

I think the mud wash is making my hair strands thicker. Anyone else experience this?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 7, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> I think the mud wash is making my hair strands thicker. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I'm feeling the same!   And my hair feels stronger too.  My hair felt too weak for bantu knots, but now it feels sooo much stronger, and I was able to knot it up with no problems!  Terrific!  

Downside is, only natural products work in my hair since I've detoxed...and I have a whole lot of Not-natural products sitting in my closet, waiting to be used...  Nice!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm feeling the same!  And my hair feels stronger too. My hair felt too weak for bantu knots, but now it feels sooo much stronger, and I was able to knot it up with no problems! Terrific!
> 
> Downside is, only natural products work in my hair since I've detoxed...and I have a whole lot of Not-natural products sitting in my closet, waiting to be used... Nice!


 
Well see if you can find the most natural products out of your collection and try those. But if those don't work the good news is, is that you need very few products in your regimen now to do what you need. A conditioner, leave-in/moisturizer, an oil and a butter.

You can always sell/exchange or give away what no longer works. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wanderland (Nov 7, 2011)

IslandDiva08 said:


> i had to give the mud wash a break.......my scalp was getting really sensitive to any thing metallic. I wasn't able to use hair pins or any hair accessories that had a metal base.




I've also noticed an irritation to metal products, though only a nagging irritation, nothing major and with some products more than others.  
Something to think about.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

Wanderland said:


> I've also noticed an irritation to metal products, though only a nagging irritation, nothing major and with some products more than others.
> Something to think about.


 
It is something to think about. What is on the metal that is seeping onto the scalp and causing irritation. I don't have many hair accessories with metal. And there is a trend where many of the new hair accessories don't have metal parts. So I also wonder what is going on with the metal.


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

After months of debate. I finally ordered this mud wash. I pray I get good results.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 9, 2011)

Im going to just use this monthly as a clarifier. I still only use natural products.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 9, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Im going to just use this monthly as a clarifier. I still only use natural products.



I've decided the same after using it again last night.  Weekly is too much...this mud is Powerful!  Lmbo....the mud is making my hair too clean!


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 10, 2011)

What are yall using to deep condition?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## cocoma (Nov 10, 2011)

I did 5 days of the detox. I love my hair!  I have only used JBCO and shea butter mix afterwards and everything is looking pretty good.  I will stick with this and maybe mud once a week and just use my shea butter and oils.

As for deep conditioning I will stick with AOHSR and add honey and either grapeseed oil or safflower oil.  I will also continue to henna 1 or 2 times per month.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 11, 2011)

Here guys.. I just posted some links to my using the mud wash on you tube. Enjoy.

Initial use of the mud wash: http://youtu.be/gFj6xMeBeTQ

Washing my hair in twists:  http://youtu.be/QeY1W3jtGq0

Hair updates and wedding pics: http://youtu.be/jk8JNPPs-gU


----------



## lijm83 (Nov 11, 2011)

I received my order today! I'm so excited. Started the detox immediately, and will document this in pictures from start to finish.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I've decided the same after using it again last night. Weekly is too much...this mud is Powerful! Lmbo....the mud is making my hair too clean!


 
 I feel the same way. I was using it every other week but I will probably switch to once a month and then cowash the other weeks. We will see.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 12, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Here guys.. I just posted some links to my using the mud wash on you tube. Enjoy.
> 
> Initial use of the mud wash: http://youtu.be/gFj6xMeBeTQ
> 
> ...




judy4all:

I LOVED the wedding pix,
but there weren't enough of them!
I wanna see more!!!

You looked so beautiful & happy!!

Always work to make each other smile!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 12, 2011)

I have read this whole thread and I am starting the detox today!

I went back and forth on this, but decided to follow directions for once  My products are 98% or more natural and I'll still be using the same products after, but I'll detox anyway.

I'll use just coconut oil and hemp seed butter after washing today, but if my hair needs more I'll use Oyin Hair Dew for the rest of the week.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 12, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> I have read this whole thread and I am starting the detox today!
> 
> I went back and forth on this, but decided to follow directions for once  My products are 98% or more natural and I'll still be using the same products after, but I'll detox anyway.
> 
> I'll use just coconut oil and hemp seed butter after washing today, but if my hair needs more I'll use Oyin Hair Dew for the rest of the week.


Good luck with your detox...let us know how it's working for you.


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I feel the same way. I was using it every other week but I will probably switch to once a month and then cowash the other weeks. We will see.



I agree! Before the mud, co-washing didn't work for me because I got build up and an itchy scalp. 
Now it does! I never get build up and I only rinse my hair and add moisture every now and then, as needed. My hair seems to like the mud once every 2-3 weeks (maybe even once a month) and my scalp feels wonderfully balanced  this is life changing lol. I mean, I am now confident that I can grow my hair as much as I like without going crazy.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 13, 2011)

I am on the second day of the detox and my hair, when wet, feels mushy, almost like I need a protein treatment. 

Yesterday, I used the sample size of the fragrance free option for the three washes and it seemed clean and a little stripped, but not too bad. I used a bit of coconut oil and plain hemp seed butter to seal in some water/moisture. This morning it had dried really soft. Today, I used about an 1 oz or so of the Sultry Spice for the three washes. My hair felt over-moisturized; very, very mushy. I used a bit of coconut oil and cupuacu butter to seal in the water. It has been 6 hours and while my hair is not all dry (low porosity), it is drying really soft. Since I have been natural, I have never not used a leave-in so I don't know if to attribute the softness without products to Terressentials or not.

Did anyone experience this mushiness, for lack of a better word? I know people have written about dryness, but how about feeling over-moisturized. I am not using a rinse-out conditioner, only the Terressentials, coconut oil, and butter.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 13, 2011)

I've gotten lazy with my hair.  

I am now just wetting my hair in the shower, finger parting my hair into 1/2's.  Squirting a quarter size of mud in my hands and distributing it into one 1/2 then repeating with the other 1/2.

Pin up my hair.  Shower, then rinse mud and add leave in and moisturizer.

I didn't even bother twist up my hair.

Now what am I gonna do with it when I go to work tomorrow?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> I am on the second day of the detox and my hair, when wet, feels mushy, almost like I need a protein treatment.
> 
> Yesterday, I used the sample size of the fragrance free option for the three washes and it seemed clean and a little stripped, but not too bad. I used a bit of coconut oil and plain hemp seed butter to seal in some water/moisture. This morning it had dried really soft. Today, I used about an 1 oz or so of the Sultry Spice for the three washes. My hair felt over-moisturized; very, very mushy. I used a bit of coconut oil and cupuacu butter to seal in the water. It has been 6 hours and while my hair is not all dry (low porosity), it is drying really soft. Since I have been natural, I have never not used a leave-in so I don't know if to attribute the softness without products to Terressentials or not.
> 
> ...



Ogoma I think because you use natural products you don't need to do the detox. I did not do the seven day detox on  my hair. I only washed twice on the first day. My hair was springing ringlets. RINGLETS! Ringlets I tell you on my type 4.

 I used it on DD and left in for an hour or two. I had flat ironed her hair two weeks ago with silk elements and another shine spray. She had lots of cones in her hair from that. So I decided to leave in the mud wash for a while with a plastic cap. I rinsed and realized I didn't need to detox. I use natural products almost exclusively on her hair. 

I think if you use mostly natural products you don't need to do all that washing. I thought it was 3xs the first day and 1x for the next 6? I think you were washing too much Ogoma.
I always used a conditioner after. Sometimes I DC then rinse out with conditioner after. Then oyin hair dew/myc styling creme and seal with grapseed oil/evco/walnut oil. I used repair me, 613, then dc with AOHSR on DD. I then followed with oyin and oil combo. Maybe you need gpb or just a creamy moisturizer then oil Ogoma. To answer your question no we have no mushiness. We are just soft,super shiny and bouncy. The products I use just work better now and I don't have to remoisturize as often. Maybe you need light protein.

faithVA helped me out and she knows all about the wash I am sure she has some sage advice.
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2011)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];14628859]I am on the second day of the detox and my hair, when wet, feels mushy, almost like I need a protein treatment.
> 
> Yesterday, I used the sample size of the fragrance free option for the three washes and it seemed clean and a little stripped, but not too bad. I used a bit of coconut oil and plain hemp seed butter to seal in some water/moisture. This morning it had dried really soft. Today, I used about an 1 oz or so of the Sultry Spice for the three washes. My hair felt over-moisturized; very, very mushy. I used a bit of coconut oil and cupuacu butter to seal in the water. It has been 6 hours and while my hair is not all dry (low porosity), it is drying really soft. Since I have been natural, I have never not used a leave-in so I don't know if to attribute the softness without products to Terressentials or not.
> 
> ...


 
I have not seen anyone report mushiness. I would recommend at least doing your 3rd wash day and see how it goes. It typically takes 4 days of wash before your hair stabilizes to how it will be after the detox.  The first 3 to 4 days many people's hair shifts between many states.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I have not seen anyone report mushiness. I would recommend at least doing your 3rd wash day and see how it goes. It typically takes 4 days of wash before your hair stabilizes to how it will be after the detox.  The first 3 to 4 days many people's hair shifts between many states.



faithVA Today, day 3, it was stripped; dry and frizzy. I used Hair Dew today because it was too dry to go to work with just a little oil and butter. My hair feels much better, but it scared me. I used the remaining Sultry Spice and a bit of the Lavender Garden for the the second wash. It only felt stripped after the second wash.

I am not getting breakage or above normal shedding so I'll keep going because I want to experience what everyone has been raving about. So far, it seems the first day was the best.

Thank for you the advice.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 14, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> Ogoma I think because you use natural products you don't need to do the detox. I did not do the seven day detox on  my hair. I only washed twice on the first day. My hair was springing ringlets. RINGLETS! Ringlets I tell you on my type 4.
> 
> I used it on DD and left in for an hour or two. I had flat ironed her hair two weeks ago with silk elements and another shine spray. She had lots of cones in her hair from that. So I decided to leave in the mud wash for a while with a plastic cap. I rinsed and realized I didn't need to detox. I use natural products almost exclusively on her hair.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice. I will continue watching my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2011)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];14635453]@faithVA Today, day 3, it was stripped; dry and frizzy. I used Hair Dew today because it was too dry to go to work with just a little oil and butter. My hair feels much better, but it scared me. I used the remaining Sultry Spice and a bit of the Lavender Garden for the the second wash. It only felt stripped after the second wash.
> 
> I am not getting breakage or above normal shedding so I'll keep going because I want to experience what everyone has been raving about. So far, it seems the first day was the best.
> 
> Thank for you the advice.


 
The first day seems to feel the best for whatever reason. This is a pro and con because people can stop short when doing the detox. And the detox process can be scary but it will go back and forth until it stabilizes. 

You are half way there. Dilute the mud wash if you need to. And don't worry about leaving it on for long periods of time if you are doing so. And don't use any heat. [Not saying you are doing any of that just didn't go back and read your process].

Even when the hair feels dry or stripped with the mudwash I have not noticed any breakage and with a moisturizing product the hair easily adjusts. 

If after day 4 you think it is not turning around and you are really concerned then definitely stop. I never advocate doing anything when we are feeling fearful or concerned.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmmm, I guess I should have done the full seven. I was using it weekly. Do I have to start over? I love the results so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2011)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];14635927]Hmmmm, I guess I should have done the full seven. I was using it weekly. Do I have to start over? I love the results so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I would say no because in your own words you love the results. So why mess with something that is working? No one can say for sure that you will have better results than you have now. So your hair seems happy so trust your hair.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 15, 2011)

Just wanted my Los Angeles Mud washers to know that I was in Sherman Oaks and stopped by the Canoga Park Follow Your Heart Store. (Mind you I missed it because the address isn't visible and it looks like a restaurant from the street covered by trees). They have the Body Wash, stuff for the face, Deoderant and the Mud Wash. The only thing they didn't have was the Left Coast Lemon, which is my favorite, and they only have the smaller bottles (8oz). It was only $10.85 and I picked up just 2 of the unscented on impulse and one deoderent. I also asked them about the other sizes and scents and they said they would order it for me, but it's not that serious (I already have 5 large Left Coast Lemons at home, lol, enough for a year at least).

I think I have figured out how to make Terressentials Left Coast Lemon at home. (Not ready to release the video until I test it more and i'm waiting for one more powder to arrive from mountainroseherbs.com). Most of the stuff I got from Amazon for cheap so once I have used up my stash, and not buy anymore on impulse, lol, then I will just make it at home.

But I just wanted to let you ladies know that it's there.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 16, 2011)

Bentonite Poo Bar recipe I saw today, http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/bentonite-clay-shampoo-bars/    I'm thinking about trying something similar to this, just a thought....


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Bentonite Poo Bar recipe I saw today, http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/bentonite-clay-shampoo-bars/ I'm thinking about trying something similar to this, just a thought....


 
If you try it makeupvixen please let us know your thoughts. I'm not much of a mixer but if I can use a bar I might consider it. I would love to have something for both my hair and body.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 16, 2011)

My hair did not love this detox. It is so puffy and frizzy at the roots. I am going to do a light protein DT overnight. No breakage or anything, but my hair is not looking or feeling right. I think I overdid it. Oh well. I am glad I did it though just so I am not wondering if I should have done it.


Edited to add: I did a light protein treatment and my hair is banging. My troubled crown spot seems normal. I am loving this. I have placed an order for the full size of the Left Coast Lemon and Cool Mint!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Annoyed with how my order transaction from Terressentials went down. This may be the first and last time I order from them. 

I placed my order, then get an email saying thanks for placing your order. Then I get a second email saying shipping would have to increase and a $7 handling charge needed to be added to my total because I live in Hawaii. 

The email also stated that my items were NOT weight or shipped yet. I replied to the email stating that I needed to know the total of my order before shipping to decide whether or not I wanted to proceed or cancel. I also stated how unfair it was, as a consumer, to be hit with "extra" charges after giving my credit card information. My living in Hawaii should have been a factor when I typed in my address before payment. 

They NEVER responded. A week later I get a tracing number and an email telling me my item shipped. This is not how you do business. I promptly called and left a message and sent another email stating, again, how unhappy I am with the lack of communication concerning my transaction. 



ETA: I read over the website again and saw where it actually states:
SHIPPING/HANDLING RATES ARE AS SHOWN FOR  CONTIGUOUS US ORDERS ONLY: Up to $8: $6.95; $8 to $25: $8.75; $25 to  $45: $9.25; $45 to $60: $9.75; Over $60: $11.95.  *For all other orders,  the charge is the actual insured air postage plus $7 for handling.*

I still think I should have had the opportunity to cancel my order before it shipped.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 17, 2011)

faithVA

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the help and information you have provided on this thread. While the detox stripped my hair of everything, it is almost as if I have a fresh palette with which to build healthy hair care practices. My hair feels awesome and my crown patch is not acting up today at all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the help and information you have provided on this thread. While the detox stripped my hair of everything, it is almost as if I have a fresh palette with which to build healthy hair care practices. My hair feels awesome and my crown patch is not acting up today at all.


 
I was a little worried about you yesterday Ogoma. You weren't having such a great experience. But I have promised I wouldn't get attached to other people's results 

And I agree, the detox does give you a fresh palette. 

I am glad you are feeling better about it today.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 17, 2011)

MA2010
I live in  Alaska and when the wrote me saying that I would have to pay more for 2 day priority shipping, I wrote them and asked why? I told them that 2 day priority flat rate shipping is the same to and from all fifty states. They wrote back and said that was an automated message. That I would not be charged more.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Nov 17, 2011)

Hay ladies, just checking in, been MIA for a couple weeks.
Still mudding, and like other ladies, after the detox i decided to mud every other week.

by the end of the detox I was actually using 1-2 tbs of undiluted mud for my whole head, also alternating the mud which SM detox mask is really good.

glad to see this little band of mudders is going strong lol


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was a little worried about you yesterday Ogoma. You weren't having such a great experience. But I have promised I wouldn't get attached to other people's results
> 
> And I agree, the detox does give you a fresh palette.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better about it today.



Yesterday when I got home, I noticed my curls were popping despite the awesome frizz I was sporting. It also occurred to me that I had used aloe vera gel that day and the heating was on at the office so that may have caused some of the dryness. I hope I don't over do protein or moisture from here on out and I can maintain this.

I am going to use this 1-2x a month and see how it goes.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbing...to read later this evening.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 17, 2011)

MA2010 said:


> Annoyed with how my order transaction from Terressentials went down. This may be the first and last time I order from them.
> 
> I placed my order, then get an email saying thanks for placing your order. Then I get a second email saying shipping would have to increase and a $7 handling charge needed to be added to my total because I live in Hawaii.
> 
> ...




To be honest I love the product but hate dealing with them when I have issues with my order. They have treated me rudely before as well, even after I just place an order of over $200 with them, they chraged the crap outta my bank card and kept saying the order was declined all they while I was losing money. In the end they said it was MY FAULT and that THEY are not perfect. It took them over 4 weeks to return my money, never answered the phone or called me back, and sent me a rude email. Now that sage naturalceuticals carries them I will call in my order there or if I am near a store that has it I will just pick it up there.

They pissed me off so much that I started researching the ingredients. I figured out which clays they were using because it's more than one. So now I figured out how to make it at home and I was shocked to see how easy it  was. I might get one or two from Sage later just to keep for when I travel. The one I make at home I keep in the fridge for now and haven't tested it's shelf life completely when left in a cool place yet. If it lasts beyond 3-6 months on my shelf then Terressential can bite me, lol. They got under my skin with their customer service and I just don't deal well with poor customer service.

Also, one of their vendors based in Canada sells it online and ships WORLDWIDE, it's only a few dollars more than ordering it from them directly.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 17, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> They pissed me off so much that I started researching the ingredients. *I figured out which clays they were using because it's more than one. So now I figured out how to make it at home and I was shocked to see how easy it  was. *



makeupvixen do you mind sharing your recipe? I had planned to purchase my first bottle during black Friday but after hearing about your cs experience I have decided against it. 

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 17, 2011)

Who is the vendor? I need to check my statements.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4today (Nov 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was a little worried about you yesterday Ogoma. You weren't having such a great experience. But I have promised I wouldn't get attached to other people's results
> 
> And I agree, the detox does give you a fresh palette.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better about it today.


faithVA,  all of us mud wash users owe you a real debt of gratitude for keeping this thread growing and strong. Its good that you do care enough to get invested in each person's results and outcome.  I'm sure your thoughtfulness and responsiveness has been a help to  many who would have just given up and remained frustrated with their hair and/or the product.  Just wanted to say a BIG  on behalf of all LHCF mudders everywhere cause you deserve it!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 17, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @faithVA, all of us mud wash users owe you a real debt of gratitude for keeping this thread growing and strong. Its good that you do care enough to get invested in each person's results and outcome. I'm sure your thoughtfulness and responsiveness has been a help to many who would have just given up and remained frustrated with their hair and/or the product. Just wanted to say a BIG  on behalf of all LHCF mudders everywhere cause you deserve it!


 
Wow - hair4today, you have left me speechless. You and all the other ladies are very welcome. But watching this thread, there are mudders here who know as much as or more than me so I can now just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## hair4today (Nov 17, 2011)

@makeupvixen wow at your experience. Mine was not as bad as yours but basically Terressentials added an exorbitant shipping and handling charge to my credit card (after the original order went through) so I didn't know until I got my statement.  They basically doubled the cost of the product to ship to Canada. Ouch!  Although l love the product it really was cost prohibitive.  Luckily I was able to find a local store (The Big Carrot) in Toronto who sells the stuff for a slight markup.  I can also get it online from Nothing Naughty Naturals (Canadian vendor) for significantly lower shipping costs. Right now, I have enough to last a while but when I run out you betcha I will be making my own stuff using the recipe you provided up thread.  Its good to have options!!


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> @MA2010
> I live in  Alaska and when the wrote me saying that I would have to pay more for 2 day priority shipping, I wrote them and asked why? I told them that 2 day priority flat rate shipping is the same to and from all fifty states. They wrote back and said that was an automated message. That I would not be charged more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am so happy they responded to you and did not charge you more.



makeupvixen said:


> To be honest I love the product but hate dealing with them when I have issues with my order. They have treated me rudely before as well, even after I just place an order of over $200 with them, they chraged the crap outta my bank card and kept saying the order was declined all they while I was losing money. In the end they said it was MY FAULT and that THEY are not perfect. It took them over 4 weeks to return my money, never answered the phone or called me back, and sent me a rude email. Now that sage naturalceuticals carries them I will call in my order there or if I am near a store that has it I will just pick it up there.
> 
> They pissed me off so much that I started researching the ingredients. I figured out which clays they were using because it's more than one. So now I figured out how to make it at home and I was shocked to see how easy it  was. I might get one or two from Sage later just to keep for when I travel. The one I make at home I keep in the fridge for now and haven't tested it's shelf life completely when left in a cool place yet. If it lasts beyond 3-6 months on my shelf then Terressential can bite me, lol. They got under my skin with their customer service and I just don't deal well with poor customer service.
> 
> Also, one of their vendors based in Canada sells it online and ships WORLDWIDE, it's only a few dollars more than ordering it from them directly.



Thank you for sharing. They really need to work on communicating with customers better.




HanaKuroi said:


> Who is the vendor? I need to check my statements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



The vendor on my bank statement is *TERRE INTERNET             301-371-7333    MD*.


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

I received an email response today from Terressentials apologizing for the lack of communication and explaining the shipping situation. The emailed seemed very sincere. I'll give them one pass for now.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 17, 2011)

MA2010 said:


> I received an email response today from Terressentials apologizing for the lack of communication and explaining the shipping situation. The emailed seemed very sincere. I'll give them one pass for now.



You should not be paying more for shipping if it is 2-3 day priority flat rate. The price is the same for all 50 states.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 17, 2011)

For the ladies that use All natural products do any of you straighten your hair? If so what heat protectant do you use?


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm still working on the specifics to the recipe but it's Almost identical to the Terressential ingredient list, so very close. But the hint is it's not just bentonite clay in it, if you look at the back of the label it says clay minerals... 

So I have been breaking down what those minerals consist of. Bentonite, Rhassoul and a small amount of Kaolin. I love being a college student because it gives me access to my Science Lab and the professor's advice, YAY.

The Lemon is my favorite so that's the one I'm working on duping.

When I have officially unlocked the key I will tell you gals and then release a video. But as most people that know me, I hate giving out misinformation and wrong stuff. So I would rather be 100% certain before I go telling people what my dupe recipe is without having tested it for a good period of time.

I live in Los Angeles and have a lot of access to those holistic stores and I'm getting my ingredients from them. I did substitute only a few items because I wanted added slip so I added marshmallow root (boiled and strained in aloe vera concentrate) and I also added hibiscus. Even took some chamomile and boiled it in the aloe juice. I'm thinking about boiling in some rose but again, I have to test it. I don't just want to whip up something on a whim and call it something. I like to test, test, and re-test, then test some more.

But again, I will let you ladies be the first to know once I have perfected everything and tested it properly.


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 18, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I'm still working on the specifics to the recipe but it's Almost identical to the Terressential ingredient list, so very close. But the hint is it's not just bentonite clay in it, if you look at the back of the label it says clay minerals...
> 
> So I have been breaking down what those minerals consist of. Bentonite, Rhassoul and a small amount of Kaolin. I love being a college student because it gives me access to my Science Lab and the professor's advice, YAY.
> 
> ...



@makeupvixen I'm all ears! Some people state somewehere(here: http://no-poo.livejournal.com/338140.html  ) that their extracts are liquid/alcoholic and there is 10% in the mix. 

(I copy and paste:_"All their hair  washes have alcohol-based extract in them.  Over the phone, in fact, the  rep told me that a bottle of hair wash was about 10% alcohol.  That's  a big number and might be a mistake.  I've emailed the company to  double check and haven't heard back yet--will post answer if & when  they respond." _)

If I wash my hair with clay and aloe juice only, it seems like I need to add something that "breaks the sticky gunk". I am trying to add ACV for that reason. I wonder if the alcoholic nature of those extracts is what breaks the gunk. Maybe this would also explain why there are no preservatives (since alcohol preserves), who knows.
At the moment it seems like it needs something slippery, something that breaks the gunk, something moisturizing, something liquid, the clay and I wonder if it needs to be preserved. Hmmm.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 18, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> @makeupvixen I'm all ears! Some people state somewehere(here: http://no-poo.livejournal.com/338140.html  ) that their extracts are liquid/alcoholic and there is 10% in the mix.
> 
> (I copy and paste:_"All their hair  washes have alcohol-based extract in them.  Over the phone, in fact, the  rep told me that a bottle of hair wash was about 10% alcohol.  That's  a big number and might be a mistake.  I've emailed the company to  double check and haven't heard back yet--will post answer if & when  they respond." _)
> 
> ...



I think that's what's missing from my last batch because I was trying to use some things without it. Like the linden and nettle extract that people order online has alcohol in it. I think I might stick with the hibiscus liquid because it has brandy in it as a preservative. Then I tried the marshmallow liquid like a YouTube did and I noticed there is glycerin in it so I decided to only use the marshmallow powder but its too gritty so I tried boiling it in the aloe vera juice and using a cheese clothe to strain it, maybe I will use a nylon stocking... But I think that may be too much work for people and I want to keep it simple.

But I'm still mixing and testing... Thanks for the info hun, this weekend I'm going to be playing in that lime essentials to figure out how much is too much


----------



## Curlykale (Nov 18, 2011)

makeupvixen thanks to you! have fun in the kitchen.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> For the ladies that use All natural products do any of you straighten your hair? If so what heat protectant do you use?



Also are you able to do these washes in cornrows?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> For the ladies that use All natural products do any of you straighten your hair? If so what heat protectant do you use?


 
growinghealthyhair, I don't press with a flat iron. I use a straightening comb. The last time I used a product called Adiva Naturals which is just a blend of oils and butters. The previous time I used CD hair balm which I really liked. 

I know in one of the other threads someone mentioned that grapeseed oil had a high temp value or something like that.

But for flat ironing I don't know.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Also are you able to do these washes in cornrows?


 
I have never done it with cornrows. I do know people use the mudwash with twist so it should be doable. You would just want to dilute the mud wash to a point that you could squeeze it through the cornrows and then you would have to rinse very well. 

But if you only wear cornrows a few weeks at a time, then you can just use another shampoo or conditioner while wearing the cornrows and then use the mud wash when you take them out.


----------



## ROZELIDA_80 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am looking for this answer also.  So far, grapeseed oil is the only thing I could find that was 100% organic as mentioned by faithVA, but I am not to sure this will prevent heat damage.  I am only looking to flat iron 3 - 4 time per year but don't want to have to detox again.  

Found Mixed Chicks Straightening Serum when searching Curlmart (ingredients below), but not to sure if is compatible with the mud wash.  Any thoughts?

water, glycerin, sodium laneth-40 maleate, styrene sulfonate copolymer, propylene glycol, guar hydroxypropyltrimonium chloride, corn starch modified, dehydroxanthan gum, polysorbate-20, caprylyl glycol, caprylhydroxamic acid, hydrolyzed keratin, silk amino acids, hydrastis canadensis (golden seal) extract, humulus lupulus (hops) extract, chamomilla recutita (matricaria) extract, rosmarinum officinalis (rosemary) extract, hamamelis virginia (witch hazel) extract, fragrance

Ingredient Attribute:	Paraben Free
Silicone Free
Sulfate Free





growinghealthyhair said:


> For the ladies that use All natural products do any of you straighten your hair? If so what heat protectant do you use?


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 19, 2011)

Curlykale said:


> @makeupvixen I'm all ears! Some people state somewehere(here: http://no-poo.livejournal.com/338140.html  ) that their extracts are liquid/alcoholic and there is 10% in the mix.
> 
> (I copy and paste:_"All their hair  washes have alcohol-based extract in them.  Over the phone, in fact, the  rep told me that a bottle of hair wash was about 10% alcohol.  That's  a big number and might be a mistake.  I've emailed the company to  double check and haven't heard back yet--will post answer if & when  they respond." _)
> 
> ...




I've read the history on the link you gave me and I think that they are absolutely right, there's a lot of alcohol in it, like the 10% they mentioned. The aloe vera would spoil and have a low shelf life if it didn't. So with that being said I switched back to the extracts with alcohol in them to the recipe.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 19, 2011)

has anyone mixed benonite clay with a cone-free conditioner? i'm wondering if mixing some condish (like nourish spa), clay, aloe vera juice and a little acv (i notice that benonite clay dissolves much better in acv) would provide some of the benefits but also help give the smooth consistency that just clay and water don't have. 

i'm fine if i can create a less than perfect knock off. all i want to do is be able to skip deep conditioning. going in and out and in and out of the shower is not the business.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok so I hate not tell you ladies what I have been working on so I'm going to upload each recipe I try on a blog that I don't use http://thenaturalhairvixen.blogspot.com/2011/11/mud-wash-november-2011.html

Every time I make a different batch I will add it there so you ladies can have ideas on how to make your own version.

I like the one in the videos I listed here a few days ago so if I tweak that lady's version I will post the tweaked recipe on that blog. I have the blog and I'm not using it so I figured I can post natural recipes there in the future... just a thought.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 19, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> has anyone mixed benonite clay with a cone-free conditioner? i'm wondering if mixing some condish (like nourish spa), clay, aloe vera juice and a little acv (i notice that benonite clay dissolves much better in acv) would provide some of the benefits but also help give the smooth consistency that just clay and water don't have.
> 
> i'm fine if i can create a less than perfect knock off. all i want to do is be able to skip deep conditioning. going in and out and in and out of the shower is not the business.



I tried it with my KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask and didn't care for it. I wanted to try it with a conditioner with No silicone and No parabens. It was ok but I just didn't really care for it.

The best dupe it the Shea Moisture Purification Mask for me. Plus when they have that BOGO sale I buy up the store, LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 19, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> I'm still working on the specifics to the recipe but it's Almost identical to the Terressential ingredient list, so very close. But the hint is it's not just bentonite clay in it, if you look at the back of the label it says clay minerals...
> 
> So I have been breaking down what those minerals consist of. Bentonite, Rhassoul and a small amount of Kaolin. I love being a college student because it gives me access to my Science Lab and the professor's advice, YAY.
> 
> ...


 I am in the OC now but used to live in Inglewood for years   If you need someone to help test your goods let me know


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 19, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I am in the OC now but used to live in Inglewood for years   If you need someone to help test your goods let me know



Ok, that's fine. I'm probably going to be ordering some Scentsy from you later though. I want to get a large Set and we can talk about the dupe scents from Bath and Body Works and Yankee Candle. 

I was just at Downtown Disney on Tuesday, and if it's not raining while I'm on holiday break I will let you know when I take my son there again. You might be able to twist my arm about buying the Lavender Garden off me, LOL. I'm undecided if i want to sell it or keep it in case it starts to work for me in the future.... ARGH! Brain rantings of a Product Junkie, LOL


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 19, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> Ok, that's fine. I'm probably going to be ordering some Scentsy from you later though. I want to get a large Set and we can talk about the dupe scents from Bath and Body Works and Yankee Candle.
> 
> I was just at Downtown Disney on Tuesday, and if it's not raining while I'm on holiday break I will let you know when I take my son there again. You might be able to twist my arm about buying the Lavender Garden off me, LOL. I'm undecided if i want to sell it or keep it in case it starts to work for me in the future.... ARGH! Brain rantings of a Product Junkie, LOL


 
Shameful but we haven't been to disney since we moved   Too expensive though we did go to Downtown Disney to hit the build a bear and the rainforest cafe in maybe June-ish.

I have a ton of testers so i can bring some for you to smell.  Maybe we can grab lunch with the kiddies at rain forest cafe next time you are over this way


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok ladies, I need your guidance! I bought my Lavendar mud wash and was in mini twists for 5 weeks, so I couldn't use it until this week.  I did the 3 washes on Wednesday & my hair was super dry  The only product I used after the wash was the Terressentials Shea Butter Moisturizing Cream.  It helped, but not by much...I got nervous & skipped 2 days.  I now have it back in my hair now and am going to leave it in for 60 minutes as per the site to speed up the detox.  But is a 60 min wash the same as the 3 short washes? The company website is less than clear on this...I got through several pages in this thread and realized it is 52 PAGES LONG! I was like I ain't got time to read all that right now  If you have any insight, please share


----------



## McQuay30 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well i tried too make a cheaper verison with pure aloe juice organic from publix greenwise section with 5% organic lemon juice and nothing else with bentonite avocado oil rosemary tea tree lavender and cedarwood oil, well my scalp and hair is clean but my crown is acting up again,therefore I will need to purchase terressential because I can't risk jacking up my crown.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 22, 2011)

ok I think the 5th time is the charm, lol. I think I'm done mixing and got the closest dupe for my version, listed it on my blog.

Also I was reading Naptural85's blog last night and she was answering the numerous questions she gets about Terressentials. She said she might make her own version in the future, can't wait to see what she comes up with (although she likes the lavender and my hair hates the lavender).

Happy Black Friday shopping ladies! I'm on the hunt for Rhassoul Clay like no one's business. Anita Grant might have a sale but I really want hairrogant to have a sale so I can get it sooner. All this experimenting has me using up my good Anita Grant.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just ordered mine yesterday!! I think this is exactly what my hair needs, haven't had much luck in the shampoo dept


----------



## hair4today (Nov 22, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> ok I think the 5th time is the charm, lol. I think I'm done mixing and got the closest dupe for my version, listed it on my blog.
> 
> Also I was reading Naptural85's blog last night and she was answering the numerous questions she gets about Terressentials. She said she might make her own version in the future, can't wait to see what she comes up with (although she likes the lavender and my hair hates the lavender).
> 
> Happy Black Friday shopping ladies! I'm on the hunt for Rhassoul Clay like no one's business. Anita Grant might have a sale but I really want hairrogant to have a sale so I can get it sooner. All this experimenting has me using up my good Anita Grant.


makeupvixen how do I link to your blog?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 22, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> ok I think the 5th time is the charm, lol. I think I'm done mixing and got the closest dupe for my version, listed it on my blog.
> 
> Also I was reading Naptural85's blog last night and she was answering the numerous questions she gets about Terressentials. She said she might make her own version in the future, can't wait to see what she comes up with (although she likes the lavender and my hair hates the lavender).
> 
> Happy Black Friday shopping ladies!* I'm on the hunt for Rhassoul Clay like no one's business.* Anita Grant might have a sale but I really want hairrogant to have a sale so I can get it sooner. All this experimenting has me using up my good Anita Grant.


makeupvixen
I 1st purchased mine from fromnaturewithlove.com (5 lbs - $75), but their costs are too high for me (I buy in bulk - 5 lbs). I'm waiting 'til Friday to see if camdengrey.com (5 lbs-$32) or brambleberry.com (5 lbs - $52.80) has a BF sale. If not, I'm ordering from one of them. I'm down to one use.

I've ordered from all three of these vendors before and they have very fast shipping.

Good luck with your mixture. I can't live w/out doing a mask weekly or bi-weekly. It's a permanent staple in my regimen.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lawd, Imma have to dig through this page to get myself informed before I order. I so curious. Where do I start?


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 23, 2011)

hair4today said:


> @makeupvixen how do I link to your blog?




Sorry, I'm not getting my notifications as frequent anymore for some odd reason. The link is here http://thenaturalhairvixen.blogspot.com/ every time I try a different batch I will post it on this blog. 

Oh and just to let you ladies know I did post a good hand full, like more than 15 of the Black Friday sites, codes, and info on my other blog that I actually use, lol. http://www.makeupvixen.blogspot.com/ just an FYI though. I hardly use it but need a blog to post things and document hair challenges I do (like the hairlista one for JBCO grow outs)

Ok, let me take my butt to sleep. It's the first night my mom is watching my toddler and I dont know what to do with myself all alone at home. I;m washing a load of clothes, how exciting, lol.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 23, 2011)

Pompous Blue said:


> @makeupvixen
> I 1st purchased mine from fromnaturewithlove.com (5 lbs - $75), but their costs are too high for me (I buy in bulk - 5 lbs). I'm waiting 'til Friday to see if camdengrey.com (5 lbs-$32) or brambleberry.com (5 lbs - $52.80) has a BF sale. If not, I'm ordering from one of them. I'm down to one use.
> 
> I've ordered from all three of these vendors before and they have very fast shipping.
> ...




thank you so much, I will check them out. I've been waiting for mountainroseherbs.com because I want that aloe vera powder to try and some other herbs. I hate ordering from a bunch of different places but hey if they don't have it soon I have no choice.

Anita Grant is suppose to release her Black Friday info soon so hopefully I can catch it there or at Hairrogant. Sage Naturalceuticals just said they wont have any Anita Grant until after Black Friday and they dont have the large block I want. If I can get that large block I will be set on making my homemade mix for like 2 years.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 23, 2011)

makeupvixen please let me know if you find a sale!!!


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 25, 2011)

ok of in the midst of the Black Friday madness I was able to finally get Sage Naturalceuticals on the phone and place my Terressential order at a discounted rate, even with the price being higher for it with the discount it still came out less than if I was to buy ot straight from Terressentials. Yay

The only problem is that the local gals in Atlanta and phone orders scored all of the Left Coast Lemon. I took ALL of the remiaining unscented since I have the EO's at home to make the Left Coast Lemon myself. When I talked to the lady over the phone she told me that there is a high demand for the large bottles and they will carry the large bottles soon and will be placing a restock order on Monday.

I tried to contact Naughty Naturals in Canada and they are having a Black Friday sale on Terressentials as well. Sadly they are having paypal issues and my order wouldn't go through. I contacted them via FaceBook and they told me to give them an email and they would straighten it out. I don't know if it's meant to be, I have to think about it, but they are at least offering me free products for my troubles. I'm still undecided if IA want to buy it because I have 3 small unscented coming from Sage, but who can resist both a discount and free products.... ARGH, the PJ desease willbe the death of me, LOL.

Lastly, I have read Naptural85's blog and her love for the Anita Grant Rhassoul Cubes. I have some that I have added to my own bentonite mix and some I tried alone (with water or coconut milk). This stuff is POWERFUL. So of course I waited for Anita to release her Black Friday info and I purchased the 3 cubes of the Rhassoul in Marshmallow, Banana, and Raspberry. If I like the other cubes then I will buy the block for Black Friday 2012. Oh and when I was on the phone with Sage, they told me they will also carry the block soon. Their first Anita Grant shipment is due the first week on December and when they place their second order they will order the block.

So I guess I'm falling into being a Hardcore Mudder, lol.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 25, 2011)

@makeupvixen, I wonder why Sage Naturalceuticals won't allow you to purchase the Terressentials via internet but you can purchase in store and phone order only.erplexed

I'm glad they'll be selling the larger bottles I'll just have to persuade my sis to buy and send to me.

I used the Terressentials about 2 hours ago and my hair feels great(I followed Naptural85's routine: acv then the mud wash); loving the smell of the Left Coast Lemon. I decided not to detox because I use natural products already. Detangling was a breeze and I used conditioner(Oyin's Honey Hemp) out of habit and I'll be using Qhemet's heavy cream to twist and sealing with JBCO.

My hair loves clays and I've thought about Anita Grant's Rhassoul cubes so I'll purchase some in the near future.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 25, 2011)

jamaica68 said:


> @makeupvixen, I wonder why Sage Naturalceuticals won't allow you to purchase the Terressentials via internet but you can purchase in store and phone order only.erplexed
> 
> I'm glad they'll be selling the larger bottles I'll just have to persuade my sis to buy and send to me.
> 
> ...


 
It's because the USA merchants have an agreement not to sell it online, only Terressentials will sell the mud wash online for now. They have hopes to change it in the future though. 

I love me some Left Coast Lemon. the unscented is my second favorite. I like the test ones I have been trying but I'm still trying to scale back the products and the amount of stuff I use. I keep making large batches and I have enough for 3 months. I'm going to alternate my batch, then use Terressentials, then use Shea Moisture Purification Mask.

I use my conditioners still. I need them and refuse to give up my Oyin, SheScentIt and KBB Luscious Locs, LOL. On the day I use my Anita Grant I use my steamer with my KBB, it's heaven. I still like to leave in my conditioner too an I guess as long as it's all natural it doesnt matter. Oh and I didn't do the detox either, it's really not a must and can be took harsh for a lot of people. I'm good with just mudding once  week now and using my Anita Grant once a month.


I use JBCO too, lol, it's heaven. I just started mixing my JBCO with Emu oil, OMG, I'm loving the results I'm getting around my edges (chemo took my edges out in the right side). I used NuGro before and it was good at getting the hair to grow where I have calusis and now I don't because of NuGro but it didn't do jack for my edges, the JBCO and Emu oil is fixing that and I think Terressentials is helping as well.

I think in 2012 I'm only going to be doing the "proven" Best of as my hair care reggie. So Terressentials, KBB Luscious Locks, Anita Grant Rhassoul, JBCO (with emu oil), steaming, and my version of the KimmayTibe inspired mix (2 tbs kckt, 2 tbs aloe vera juice, 1 tbs jbco, 1 tbs hemp seed oil). Then for my butter that will be the only thing I alternate.

*****I think I'm babbling just to get me to stop Black Friday shopping, LOL. As long as I'm on the boards typing I can't buy anything, lol


Oh and I did place my order with Nothing Naugthy Naturals after talking with them. They fixed the issue and with the BF discount I was able to get my Left coast lemon shipped to me for only $3 more than I would if I ordered from Terressentials directly.

NO MORE BLACK FRIDAY SHOPPING.!!

Once my Left Coast Lemon comes let me know if anyone wants to buy a Large Lavender Garden (unused) from me. I guess that will help me justify my ordering, lol, I'm going to sell the one I don't like, lol.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 25, 2011)

Went to Sage and got two bottles of lemon. That should hold me off for at least 7 months since I am only going to use it once a month as a clarifier (SP off) in the winter and possibly I may use it more in the spring/summer
I can't wait for her to sell the bigger bottle.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 25, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> Went to Sage and got two bottles of lemon. That should hold me off for at least 7 months since I am only going to use it once a month as a clarifier (SP off) in the winter and possibly I may use it more in the spring/summer
> I can't wait for her to sell the bigger bottle.


 

It was you! It was you that stole my left coast lemon, lol, kidding.

I hope they carry the bigger bottled and during their next sell I will think about getting it. I decided to gift some to my family so I wont be some weird hoarder, lol.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 25, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> It was you! It was you that stole my left coast lemon, lol, kidding.
> 
> I hope they carry the bigger bottled and during their next sell I will think about getting it. I decided to gift some to my family so I wont be some weird hoarder, lol.


 

When I first read it I got scared because there was ALOT of forum women there this morning. You can tell a forum woman with the hair talk, ingredient reading, them checking out your hair. LOL It was AWESOME to see. but umm yea it was me! LOL
I wonder when the next sale will be because she has my staples. I hate ordering on line.


----------



## makeupvixen (Nov 25, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> When I first read it I got scared because there was ALOT of forum women there this morning. You can tell a forum woman with the hair talk, ingredient reading, them checking out your hair. LOL It was AWESOME to see. but umm yea it was me! LOL
> I wonder when the next sale will be because she has my staples. I hate ordering on line.


 

LOL, yeah you know when you are around use forum gals, lol. Sometime I have to remember where I am. I was at my friend's thanksgiving dinner last night when some one said "Oh yeah I like organic stuff" I went into a how spill on Terressentials, cones, mineral oil, wash n gos and was going on and on and on, then after about 40 mins of me talking she said "oh, I haven't gotten into hair stuff but I like more organic food". Ooppssss, LOL. I'm yacking about hair and she was so nice to listen to me go on and on about something she had no clue of interest in, lol.

Oh I would probably google sage naturalceuticals sales to get an idea on when they have sales so I will know when to save my money.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 25, 2011)

makeupvixen said:


> LOL, yeah you know when you are around use forum gals, lol. Sometime I have to remember where I am. I was at my friend's thanksgiving dinner last night when some one said "Oh yeah I like organic stuff" I went into a how spill on Terressentials, cones, mineral oil, wash n gos and was going on and on and on, then after about 40 mins of me talking she said "oh, I haven't gotten into hair stuff but I like more organic food". Ooppssss, LOL. I'm yacking about hair and she was so nice to listen to me go on and on about something she had no clue of interest in, lol.
> 
> Oh I would probably google sage naturalceuticals sales to get an idea on when they have sales so I will know when to save my money.


 
LMBO!!! YEs we get carried away sometimes!! I do the samething and have to remind my self not everone is as hair obsessed as I am. Thats why we have a forum for us hair addicts!!! LOL I will call Cindy and just ask when is the next sale. I will post a new thread once she lets me know.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 26, 2011)

@makeupvixen well whenever everyone else is allowed to sell Terressentials online watch out because it will never be in stock.

@makeupvixen & hair4romheaven, yeah you can tell a forum gal I have to remind myself that everyone is not obsessed with hair like I am.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 26, 2011)

OKay, I've read the majority of the pages in this thread and I'm going to give LCL and Lavender a try. Nakia has me eyeing that Mint flavour too! Oh, what to buy?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 26, 2011)

I did it! After all the rave reviews and the time saved on detangling, I made a purchase of the 16oz Lavender and LCL and an 8oz of the Mint. Xpress post shipping was $16. Not too bad. 

I can't wait to try them!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 26, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I did it! After all the rave reviews and the time saved on detangling, I made a purchase of the 16oz Lavender and LCL and an 8oz of the Mint. Xpress post shipping was $16. Not too bad.
> 
> I can't wait to try them!



jayjaycurlz
I've tried all three of these. I think you made good decisions. Each one of them have their own good points.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 26, 2011)

@makeupvixen you can add yourself to her email list online (sage naturals).  You can send her a message asking to be added to her email list or sign up for an online account with her.  You will get an email notification of the next sale.

I was there at 7am BF.  Saw @wwestndnbeautyy and a ton of beautiful hair!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 26, 2011)

Just finished washing my hair in preparation for doing my henna.   

Purchased terps to help with dye release.  It also made my henna smell wonderful.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 27, 2011)

makemild said:


> Just finished washing my hair in preparation for doing my henna.
> 
> Purchased* terps *to help with dye release.  It also made my henna smell wonderful.



What are 'terps'?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 27, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I did it! After all the rave reviews and the time saved on detangling, I made a purchase of the 16oz Lavender and LCL and an 8oz of the Mint. Xpress post shipping was $16. Not too bad.
> 
> I can't wait to try them!



Good choices. I find the LCL super moisturizing (not terribly great at cleansing for my medium-coarse strands) and the Cool Mint is a curl defining miracle. Unbelievable. I used it on Thursday and have co-washed twice since then and my curls are still popping like ever. I have only 6 or so inches of hair of medium density and it shrinks between 50-70% . So nothing spectacular at all. I went to Saturday night service and this lovely lady was gushing over my short hair! She even asked if I bought it or grew it. She was so cute. Her husband scolded her so she asked if I was offended. I assured her I wasn't .

So ringing endorsement for the mint. I have both the LCL and the mint, and the plan is to mix them 50:50 for my biweekly washes (alternating with co-washing with the Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque)

I just want to add: I put my hair in five sections, put the mud in each section about 5 minutes before jumping in to wash it off. As I took down each section, it was completely detangled. My fingers were just running through. I think I will be doing this from now on as opposed to just slathering it on in the shower - give the aloe vera juice time to work.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 27, 2011)

[USER=16335 said:
			
		

> jayjaycurlz[/USER];14718621]What are 'terps'?




You can read about terps here: http://www.mehandi.com/shop/terps/

It's basically essential oils that are known to help darken henna stains.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ladies, I never got a response to my question...is one wash left on for 60 minutes the same as 3 separate washes?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 27, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ladies, I never got a response to my question...is one wash left on for 60 minutes the same as 3 separate washes?



LilMissSunshine5 I think someone said it was. I can't remember. I did not do the 3 washes. I left it on under a shower cap for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> Ladies, I never got a response to my question...is one wash left on for 60 minutes the same as 3 separate washes?


 
I don't have an answer to our question. I don't remember the site saying what the relationship is between an extended wash and multiple washes.

I did the multiple washes so not sure.

Maybe you can look through the thread and see who actually did an extended wash and mention them so they can answer. They may not have seen the question.


----------



## cocoma (Nov 28, 2011)

faithVA,  I responded to your mudwash question in the APL 2012 thread.  Not savvy enough to copy it here though.  Anyway, my crown area has improved tremendously.  I've also started "mudding" my 6yo DD.  Her hair tangles very easily and this seems to help.  Her hair is TBL and very curly.  After washing with the mud the tangles melted away. This will be a staple for us both.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

cocoma said:


> @faithVA, I responded to your mudwash question in the APL 2012 thread. Not savvy enough to copy it here though. Anyway, my crown area has improved tremendously. I've also started "mudding" my 6yo DD. Her hair tangles very easily and this seems to help. Her hair is TBL and very curly. After washing with the mud the tangles melted away. This will be a staple for us both.


 
Thanks cocoma, I did see your answer in the other thread. 

It's too early for me to tell if my crown is improving. I am also not being as consistent in using the mud wash. My crown was in really bad shape where I was bald in spots. So I think it will take some time to see a complete reversal. 2012 is the year though.


----------



## cocoma (Nov 28, 2011)

faithVA,  I wish you great success in 2012!!!!  I am really excited about the improved health of my hair.  I plan to continue mudding and hennaeing (sp?)  My hair loves it.


----------



## cocoma (Nov 28, 2011)

makeupvixen I am also considering incorporating the Anita Grant rhassoul clay deep conditioning bars into my regimen. I was wondering if they are moisturizing enough to use after a henna treatment?


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 28, 2011)

cocoma said:


> makeupvixen I am also considering incorporating the Anita Grant rhassoul clay deep conditioning bars into my regimen. I was wondering if they are moisturizing enough to use after a henna treatment?



They are! Mix it with coconut milk and let it sit for at least an hour. You hair will feel luscious!!!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Nov 29, 2011)

are you ladies using the mud wash at every wash? I tend to wash my hair every week to every two weeks and I've been using my own mud wash for the past 3-4 washes. I realized my hair feels clean afterwards but my scalp is drier faster. Should I do this as a deep cleansing treatment every month and just co-wash in between?


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 29, 2011)

Phoenix14 said:


> are you ladies using the mud wash at every wash? I tend to wash my hair every week to every two weeks and I've been using my own mud wash for the past 3-4 washes. I realized my hair feels clean afterwards but my scalp is drier faster. Should I do this as a deep cleansing treatment every month and just co-wash in between?



Yes, I use it every wash, but I don't wash often; I usually wash once every 2 weeks, and I almost always DC with coconut milk and AG's Rhassoul cubes. When I do get the urge to wash weekly, I still use the mood, but I don't let it sit on my scalp for too long. I apply, scrub, and rinse directly after--and I only use a little. 

You may be using the wrong one for your hair. I've noticed that the sultry spice leaves my hair feeling a little drier than the left coast lemon. 

HTH!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2011)

Phoenix14 said:


> are you ladies using the mud wash at every wash? I tend to wash my hair every week to every two weeks and I've been using my own mud wash for the past 3-4 washes. I realized my hair feels clean afterwards but my scalp is drier faster. Should I do this as a deep cleansing treatment every month and just co-wash in between?


 
I use it every other week. My scalp has always been dry anyway so I apply oil to my scalp and massage it in before I DC. And I also oil my scalp during the week. So I am doing the same as I did before I started using the mud wash.  I do cowash in between.


----------



## cocoma (Nov 29, 2011)

@ladykpnyc thanks so much! I am excited and I think this may solidify my KISS natural regimen. Mud wash, henna, AG rhassoul clay DC, oils and shea butter! Can't get more simple than that!

Oh and Bee Mine moisturizing cream!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 29, 2011)

cocoma said:


> @ladykpnyc thanks so much! I am excited and I think this may solidify my KISS natural regimen. Mud wash, henna, AG rhassoul clay DC, oils and shea butter! Can't get more simple than that!
> 
> Oh and Bee Mine moisturizing cream!


 

I'm curious about henna. Now that I know where to go locally to purchase it, I'm thinking about trying it, but I need to read up on it. What are the benefits of using it? I heard that it helps to thicken fine hair...I'm not looking to color my hair, but if it's ultra moisturizing and strenthening, I might give it a try. I'm leery of using it b/c I heard horror stories about removal...I have been reading older threads, but I haven't really had time to just sit and read w/o getting distracted, lol.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2011)

Phoenix14 said:


> are you ladies using the mud wash at every wash? I tend to wash my hair every week to every two weeks and I've been using my own mud wash for the past 3-4 washes. I realized my hair feels clean afterwards but my scalp is drier faster. Should I do this as a deep cleansing treatment every month and just co-wash in between?



I use it every other week, but I don't use it (or my co-wash conditioner on my scalp). I use the Bobeam bar on my scalp and the mud (or alternating co-wash conditioner: SM ABSPM) on my strands.

HTH


----------



## cocoma (Nov 29, 2011)

ladykpnyc said:


> I'm curious about henna. Now that I know where to go locally to purchase it, I'm thinking about trying it, but I need to read up on it. What are the benefits of using it? I heard that it helps to thicken fine hair...I'm not looking to color my hair, but if it's ultra moisturizing and strenthening, I might give it a try. I'm leery of using it b/c I heard horror stories about removal...I have been reading older threads, but I haven't really had time to just sit and read w/o getting distracted, lol.


 

Please read up on henna. There is a lot of great information posted on this forum about the benefits and application process. I don't have any problems with removal. If you purchase a BAQ henna you should be fine. I just mix with green or black tea, honey and oil either grapeseed or safflower. It washes out easily.I use Giovanni conditioners to co-wash after running water through until it runs clean. Hope that helps.

Oh the benefits are the color for my grays, conditioning, and thickens my fine strands.  That along with the mud wash has my hair beautiful.  To me anyway.


----------



## ladykpnyc (Nov 29, 2011)

cocoma said:


> Please read up on henna. There is a lot of great information posted on this forum about the benefits and application process. I don't have any problems with removal. If you purchase a BAQ henna you should be fine. I just mix with green or black tea, honey and oil either grapeseed or safflower. It washes out easily.I use Giovanni conditioners to co-wash after running water through until it runs clean. Hope that helps.
> 
> Oh the benefits are the color for my grays, conditioning, and thickens my fine strands.  That along with the mud wash has my hair beautiful.  To me anyway.



You had me at thickens my fine strands  I'm definitely going to give it a try. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Poranges (Dec 4, 2011)

Ladies, which formula deep cleanses while leaving the hair soft? TIA


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 4, 2011)

Poranges said:


> Ladies, which formula deep cleanses while leaving the hair soft? TIA



@Poranges
I think all of them give a deep cleanse because they all contain the bentonite clay. I've tried the lemon, mint & lavender. The lemon & lavender left my hair the softest. The mint wasn't bad & I loved the tingles but in all honesty I didn't get quite the same as far as softness is concerned. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in with their experiences.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Poranges said:


> Ladies, which formula deep cleanses while leaving the hair soft? TIA


 
I've only used the lemon but I will try the lavendar on my next purchase. The lemon definitely provides a deep cleanse. I use it before my henna. I can't say that it really leaves my hair noticeably soft though. But having my hair feel soft after cleansing is not big on my list. I am looking for clean, not tangled and not being stripped. I get the softness back easily when I complete my regimen.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 4, 2011)

I like and have only used the lemon. I notice my hair isn't soft straight after a wash but after a day or two the oils from my scalp and moisturizer makes my hai unbelievably soft! I was going to try other scents but I am going to stick to what works FROM NOW ON. I had a recent set back and am not playing with my hair care anymore. LOL
I use it once a month because I feel like its a clarifier. In between I use Giovanni tea tree shampoo and my scalp tingles and my hair doesn't feel as dry as it does using reg shampoo.
HTH


----------



## Royalq (Dec 4, 2011)

what cowash conditioner do you use so as not to layer up your hair again? Can i use shea moisture?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Royalq said:


> what cowash conditioner do you use so as not to layer up your hair again? Can i use shea moisture?


 
I use AO Blue Chamomile which surprisingly works well for me. I also have some conditioner I bought at a local fair. Its supposedly natural but I don't know whats in it  

I do know some use the Shea Moisture.

You shouldn't have a lot of build up with cowashing if you stick with products that are naturally, mostly natural without the cones and synthetics in it.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 4, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @makeupvixen SCORPIOS ARE IN THE HOUSE!!! When is you b-day?
> 
> I have a long list of b-day gifts for myself. I bought this product and it's in Ohio, hopefully, it'll reach me by Wednesday, so I an detox my hair before putting it in mini twists.




I'm in Ohio! Where did you buy it from???


----------



## JudithO (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok guys... i have a half bottle (a little above half actually) of the large left coast lemon thats been sitting on my shelf... i doubt im going to use it again. I like my shampoo and conditioner regimen now.. and doubt im going to go back to mudding.... ill b here for moral support tho.... I would like to give it to someone on this board WHO REALLY NEEDS TO TRY THIS PRODUCT BUT CANNOT AFFORD IT .... pm me if u fall into this category ... merry christmas.


EDIT:: Mud wash GONE!!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Detox day one*:
I used the left coast lemon 

I avc rinse first.

 Then I did the first application the way naptural85 did in her easy wash vid. 

I did the second two in the shower with my hair in 5 sections like I would any other shampoo. 

My hair was more defined then ever, and I had some pretty good hang time. 
It felt clean, but not stripped and I had amazing shine.

The only down fall is my hair was tangled.  

I will update  with day 2 tmrw.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 11, 2011)

I think my order arrived! I got a notice I have a package to pick up @ the post office. I want to try it out today. Which wash should I start with - Lemon or Lavender?


----------



## ProductJunkie (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone commented on one of my videos that they called and spoke with a rep and that the daily washing was what was recommended for Caucasians.  She said for African Americans we should wash every 3 days until we complete the full 7 washes not necessarily 7 days consecutively.  Which makes sense because Caucasians are known for washing hair daily (not to say we don't I know a ton of girls that co wash daily).  Just wanted to share than info for anyone who was concerned about washing so frequently.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 11, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I think my order arrived! I got a notice I have a package to pick up @ the post office. I want to try it out today. Which wash should I start with - Lemon or Lavender?



If you are going to detox I would say the Lemon just because it left my hair more moisturized than the lavender. My lemon bottle is gone too.. I have been using the lavender for the past 3 weeks. I like both though.


----------



## Beany (Dec 12, 2011)

bumping for cocoagirl


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 12, 2011)

hmm, so I was all set to give this a whirl until I read her faq about using this on relaxed hair, which I have.  Basically it sounds that if you continue to relax and wash with the mud, your hair will just not look right, for lack of better words.  And I quote "If you intend to continue using chemical treatments for your hair, you will probably not be happy with the look of your hair when it is cleaned with the clay cleanser and finally free from the synthetic plastic coating agents. "
have any relaxed heads used the wash with success?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 13, 2011)

i bought the Lavender & Left Coast Lemon yesterday. I also bought two Morrocco Method mud shampoos, Pine Shale & Apple Cider Vinegar, & his Zen detox clay. I have been dealing with a scalp infection & hair loss in my crown for 3 years now. I've been using meds from the doctor & home remedies using tea tree oil, lavender oil, manuka oil, neem, coconut oil, castor oil, & emu oil. I'm praying something works to rid my scalp of this infection for good.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

[USER=1963 said:
			
		

> VinDieselsWifey[/USER];14836661]i bought the Lavender & Left Coast Lemon yesterday. I also bought two Morrocco Method mud shampoos, Pine Shale & Apple Cider Vinegar, & his Zen detox clay. I have been dealing with a scalp infection & hair loss in my crown for 3 years now. I've been using meds from the doctor & home remedies using tea tree oil, lavender oil, manuka oil, neem, coconut oil, castor oil, & emu oil. I'm praying something works to rid my scalp of this infection for good.


 
Please let me know how you like the Morrocco Method shampoos. I like the Morrocco Method products. I have used the Detox clay and I use the henna. But I had not ventured into the shampoos. 

I like the Detox clay but I think the Terressentials Mudwash is better long term. But I do have 3 packs of the detox clay in my closet which I plan on using up in 2012. It's great for the face too.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Please let me know how you like the Morrocco Method shampoos. I like the Morrocco Method products. I have used the Detox clay and I use the henna. But I had not ventured into the shampoos.
> 
> I like the Detox clay but I think the Terressentials Mudwash is better long term. But I do have 3 packs of the detox clay in my closet which I plan on using up in 2012. It's great for the face too.



I bought sample sizes of all the shampoos except the Chi last year when they had a BOGO sale for them. I also got samples of the Chi Mist & the Sapphire Mist conditioners. I really like the Apple Cider Vinegar & the Sea Essence shampoos & the Chi Mist. My hair was clean & not stripped & my curls were VERY defined. The Chi Mist left my hair very soft. I haven't  tried my Earth Essence or Sapphire Mist samples yet. 

The Pine Shale is supposed to be antibacterial & detoxing so I bought the full size one. The Zen detox & Apple Cider Vinegar were on sale together so I got those too. 

I will have to slowly build up my collection as things come on sale every week. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I bought sample sizes of all the shampoos except the Chi last year when they had a BOGO sale for them. I also got samples of the Chi Mist & the Sapphire Mist conditioners. I really like the Apple Cider Vinegar & the Sea Essence shampoos & the Chi Mist. My hair was clean & not stripped & my curls were VERY defined. The Chi Mist left my hair very soft. I haven't tried my Earth Essence or Sapphire Mist samples yet.
> 
> The Pine Shale is supposed to be antibacterial & detoxing so I bought the full size one. The Zen detox & Apple Cider Vinegar were on sale together so I got those too.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You. I had looked at the Apple Cider Vinegar shampoo was unsure. I like being able to buy multiple products from one company. Maybe I will purchase some samples when I buy my next jar of henna.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 13, 2011)

Omg!!! I truly think I'm in love!!!!!

I tried the LCL tonight, and my hair feels and smells sooo good!!!!  My curls are also more defined. I wonder why so? At any rate. I was able to detangle my hair with only fingers and I put it in twists which are usually never nice looking!! But today they look so lengthy and full.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 14, 2011)

my package came today. i guess i will detox with the Left Coast Lemon & save the Lavender for later.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 17, 2011)

QUEENJAMES231 - So did you complete your detox? 



QUEENJAMES231 said:


> *Detox day one*:
> I used the left coast lemon
> 
> I avc rinse first.
> ...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going to start my detox using LCL tomorrow. I'll leave it in for an hour and then rinse and put in twists.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 17, 2011)

I decided to try my own mud wash. I didn't get complicated with it. I only used bentonite clay & food grade AV. Much to my surprise my curls are popping like crazy. It looks like a different head of hair. 

If the wash out results are comparable, I think I may be mixing my own from here on out. It's definitely cheaper this way & I don't have to go across town or pay for shipping to get it.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 17, 2011)

nakialovesshoes


Isn't it amazing how much your curls will pop after a clay wash lol.  I've never seen my hair look that way at all!!  Please let me know your ratio.  DIY would def save money!!
Do you get your bentonite clay locally??


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 17, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @nakialovesshoes
> Isn't it amazing how much your curls will pop after a clay wash lol.  I've never seen my hair look that way at all!!  Please let me know your ratio.  DIY would def save money!!
> Do you get your bentonite clay locally??



growinghealthyhair
Sorry, no ratio. I have a TWA so I probably only  put about an ounce of AV in the bowl. Then I poured enough powder to  cover the AV in the bottom of the bowl. I lucked up because the ratio  was perfect & I didn't have to add more of either to get the right  consistency. I'll report back after I rinse. I'm curious to see will I  get the same good feeling hair like with the Terresentials.

I get my clay from Whole Foods.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 17, 2011)

nakialovesshoes

Wow. Totally didn't know that Whole Foods sold the clay!! I've never seen it there before!!

I hope yours comes out well!! I'm going to pick up some clay tomorrow i think .


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay I'm ready to apply the LCL to my hair but I'm not sure how. I've looked on YouTube and the application differs. LHCF ladies, how do you apply your mud wash? Do you do it on damp or dry hair? Do you use plain water, ACV or AVJ? TIA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

[USER=16335 said:
			
		

> jayjaycurlz[/USER];14870377]Okay I'm ready to apply the LCL to my hair but I'm not sure how. I've looked on YouTube and the application differs. LHCF ladies, how do you apply your mud wash? Do you do it on damp or dry hair? Do you use plain water, ACV or AVJ? TIA


 
I don't think asking us is going to help narrow it down for you  We all do it different ways because our hair is different.

My hair is 4B, medium density, natural, SL. So I take 2 TBSP and mix with 2 TBSP of distilled water put it in a glass bowl. I wet my hair in the shower and separate my hair into 6 sections  and then while applying split those sections and apply like a relaxer.

I have never done it on dry hair because its too hard for me. But I have  applied it without mixing it with water. I just preferred it mixed because it was easier to get on my strands. And I didn't see a difference in the result.

But I know some put it in an applicator bottle. Some use it straight out of the bottle. 

If you have never used it before I would recommend not mixing it initially with anything other than water, so you can see how it works on your hair. I also recommend diluting because people tend to be very heavy-handed and go through a whole bottle in less than 3 days.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 18, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @nakialovesshoes
> 
> Wow. Totally didn't know that Whole Foods sold the clay!! I've never seen it there before!!
> 
> I hope yours comes out well!! I'm going to pick up some clay tomorrow i think .



growinghealthyhair
You should be able to find it in the beauty section. The 1 I frequent has the Aztec brand & one called Redmond Clay. You would probably overlook the Redmond brand because there is no mention of it being bentonite clay on the front of the label.

Also, I got the same conditioned/moisturized feeling that I get from the Terressentials. At a later date I will add some EOs for smell & added health benefits but for now I'll probably continue just using my own mix.  



jayjaycurlz said:


> Okay I'm ready to apply the LCL to my hair but I'm not sure how. I've looked on YouTube and the application differs. LHCF ladies, how do you apply your mud wash? Do you do it on damp or dry hair? Do you use plain water, ACV or AVJ? TIA



jayjaycurlz
I think the manufacturer's instruction is to use it on wet hair. I always wet my hair first with plain water. I know some do the ACV rinse 1st. I've only tried it that way once.


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 18, 2011)

This is all very interesting.  Gotta read whole thread


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I've been using the mud wash for a few months. It has transformed my hair! It's so soft, full, stretched, smooth, and easy to care for!

As others noted, using it throughout my hair & leaving it on for a 1/2 hour or so every week was too drying. I started just massaging it into my scalp for a few minutes then letting it rinse a bit through my hair, massaging briefly, then rinsing out. I only put it throughout my hair every few weeks to clairify. 

My regimine is soooo simple now! I stopped using conditioners since they were causing build up, and now I just prepoo, oil rinse it out, mud wash, then my shealoe mix. Moisturize with water & oil as needed. And that's it!

Also, did anyone see faster growth with this? I had really slow growth, then started taking nioxin & it improved, then this, and it really took off. It was shedding at an extremely low rate (like, 1-2 hairs per day), and these increased the shedding to a more normal rate. I wonder if my hair cycle was moving slowly and this sped it up? Just wondering if there could be a connection...


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 19, 2011)

I did my 1st detox day with LCL! OMG my hair feels so clean and not stripped. I left it on for an hour and then rinsed. I can't go without added moisture so I'm twisting it up with my shea amla butter right now. It feels so soft!


----------



## dlove (Dec 25, 2011)

LCL is a good product and I am enjoying this detox.  Im on day 3 and cant wait to use an oil and butter on my hair after day 7!
Question: Is this something I should use for every wash day which is once a week or go back to washing with black soap and conditioning with AOWC then detoxing once a month?


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided to join you ladies in the mud wash club.

Today is Day 1 of my detox. I rinsed with ACV, applied the Left Coast Lemon, and will let it sit for 30 minutes before I rinse.

I plan to do another 30 min session then do my final wash in the shower.


----------



## zoromo (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you see the post on using Borax for scalp infections?  I have never used this, but the op said it worked for her.




VinDieselsWifey said:


> i bought the Lavender & Left Coast Lemon yesterday. I also bought two Morrocco Method mud shampoos, Pine Shale & Apple Cider Vinegar, & his Zen detox clay. I have been dealing with a scalp infection & hair loss in my crown for 3 years now. I've been using meds from the doctor & home remedies using tea tree oil, lavender oil, manuka oil, neem, coconut oil, castor oil, & emu oil. I'm praying something works to rid my scalp of this infection for good.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay so I just completed my 2nd mud wash today with LCL on my strands and Mint on my scalp - I loved the tingle of the mint and the clean softness of LCL. I then did a hard Aphogee protein treatment and man did my hair feel strong AND soft! I didn't really think I needed to follow-up the Aphogee with a moisturizing treatment but I DC'd with KBB Luscious Locks anyways just in case. 

Terressentials is amazing! I never thought that my hair would feel as soft as it did after rinsing out the Aphogee treatment, it normally feels hard and straw-like after such a hard protein  but LCL balanced everything out. 

I will be using this combo again when I take down my twists in a few weeks.


----------



## ecornett (Dec 29, 2011)

ok so i just started using bentonite clay due to this thread and im in love. im a fellow transitioner...1.3 yrs post with most of my hair being natural. i made the leap bcuz my hair has been sooo dry, and my hair is usually never dry. the bentonite clay has made my moisturizers way more effective. truely an amazing find. and when mountainroseherbs.com has rhoussal clay again i'll mix the two to get close to the te effects. but thank u to whoever started this post its saving my hair. oh and if u ladies have ne advice on ways to make my hair more moisturized that would be great!


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 30, 2011)

I received my Anita Grant Rhassoul Condish cubes today, I can't wait to wash my hair with LCL and follow up with the cubes next week!


----------



## dlove (Dec 31, 2011)

LCL left my hair in super soft.  I use AOWC for a condish, rinse and My hair is blinging shiney with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2011)

I sprayed diluted ACV on my hair & scalp, concentrating on my scalp. I massaged it in for about 15 mins. Then I put my bentonite/AV mix on top of that & massaged it into my hair & scalp for about 15 mins. I rinsed & my hair felt really good.

I CWed w/some AOGBP afterwards & I'm loving how my hair is feeling. Once I'm in a better place financially, I'll probably order the Terresentials again. But until then, I think my recipe is truly a good substitute. I put Lavender EO in my mix today but I really miss the tingle from the mint. I need to remember to get some Mint EO.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 2, 2012)

makeupvixen said:


> Bentonite Poo Bar recipe I saw today, http://www.kisforkinky.com/2011/11/bentonite-clay-shampoo-bars/    I'm thinking about trying something similar to this, just a thought....



I'm going to try making these soaps this week!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2012)

MA2010 said:


> I'm going to try making these soaps this week!


 
MA2010
Let me know how it goes. I had this recipe bookmarked to try later.


----------



## Avaya (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried the Lavender one on one twist. I didn't like it. When I stop being lazy I will post it on the exchange forum and sell it.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 3, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> MA2010
> Let me know how it goes. I had this recipe bookmarked to try later.



I purchased all the ingredients but cocoa butter. I cant seem to find it locally here in Hawaii. I scored the soap molds from a small craftsstore up the street from me. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 3, 2012)

Avaya said:


> I tried the Lavender one on one twist. I didn't like it. When I stop being lazy I will post it on the exchange forum and sell it.




Avaya 
How much do you want to sell it for?


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for this thread!!!  There is a Terressentials within walking distance of my husband's job.  I will be sending him there today!  For anyone who uses this and henna, what are you using now to rinse the henna out.  Since this is calling for a more organic approach, I don't want to use VO5.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2012)

[USER=299572 said:
			
		

> reeko43[/USER];14981075]Thanks so much for this thread!!! There is a Terressentials within walking distance of my husband's job. I will be sending him there today! For anyone who uses this and henna, what are you using now to rinse the henna out. Since this is calling for a more organic approach, I don't want to use VO5.


 
I am using AO White Camellia. It made my hair very soft after doing henna last week.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 4, 2012)

faithVA, thanks much


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered the LCL and used it right before the new year! Can I say that I am in  with it?! It was more moisturizing than the Lavendar (although the Lavendar was decent)...I can't wait to use it this weekend when I wash my flat ironed hair  Thanks for this helpful thread ladies


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 6, 2012)

I used this last night and I have got to say that this is the.best product that i have purchased
 For my hair since beginning my hair journey followed by henna and my Hair Therapy Wrap. I used 1 1/2 tbsp of product diluted w/ same amount of water.  I washed exactly the way Naptural85 did in her video.  I was having a lot of problem with dryness, especially in the.crown area.  Well after using the mudwash my crown feels the same as the rest of my hair, soft and.moisturized.  My husband says my hair looks softer and healthier.  Can't thank you enough faithVA, I am hooked!


----------



## tanjola (Jan 7, 2012)

MA2010 said:


> I'm going to try making these soaps this week!





I made the soap bars using this recipe with exact measurements...... The bars were way too soft to use as shampoo bars. I am a little ticked off because now I have to figure out how to use this stuff without wasting it. I refuse to throw it away.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 7, 2012)

tanjola said:


> I made the soap bars using this recipe with exact measurements...... The bars were way too soft to use as shampoo bars. I am a little ticked off because now I have to figure out how to use this stuff without wasting it. I refuse to throw it away.



Can u remelt and add more clay? I haven't read the recipe.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tanjola (Jan 7, 2012)

I will definitely try that. I pressed a couple of the bars  together in a jar like a paste and used it today on my hair and body in the shower. I loved the results. My hair and scalp feels very clean. I didnt need to condition or use any other product afterwards. I used a little vatika oil to seal my twists. My hair is very soft and shiny and my  curls are definitely more defined. As a matter of fact I didnt need a body moisturizer afterwards either. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 7, 2012)

I can definitely see why they recommend you minimize how much product one uses if one is to make Terressentials their main cleansing agent. I have a lot of products so I use a lot of products, some at the same time . I enjoy playing with product. I think I have some buildup that the mudwash or the Bobeam shampoo bar doesn't seem able to get out. I am going to use a sulfate shampoo to get it out. I still love this mudwash, but as a simple product regimen is not in the cards at the moment, I have to go back to clarifying with shampoo once a month.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday I washed with the LCL and left it in my hair for 1 1/2 hours then I deep conditioned with Anita Grant's Rhassoul cubes for 3 hours and my hair feels amazing.  I didn't finish twisting my hair until 12:30 am and the last section I twisted was still moisturized and soft.  LCL & Rhassoul cubes are my new favorite combo!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I am going to stop ordering the terressentials directly from the company. I have to bug them to send my stuff. I never know when they will send it. I think they get thrown off by where I live. 

Are the slow for you ladies as well?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 9, 2012)

remember I wondered if cowashing with a mixture of clay + conditioner was a good idea?

Well, it wasn't. 
lol.

(I used tresemme. The clay and the conditioning agents may have different charges which sort of glue together, I am no scientist but I'm not fond of glue on my scalp, it would have been too good to be true, that's all folks.)


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 14, 2012)

I am really upset right now, I checked my email this is the message i was sent:

Hi, 

You'll note that your e-receipt reads "Shipping/handling rates are as
shown for contiguous US orders only."

The actual shipping cost for your order will be an estimated $10.20
for USPS Priority Mail with insurance if available, plus $7 for
handling.  We haven't packed and weighed your order yet, so it's
possible there could be some small variation in the cost.

Your credit card will be charged for the total amount just before
shipping.

The address I put in was an APO box. IT DOES NOT COST EXTRA TO SHIP TO AN APO MAIL BOX. ESPECIALLY IF ITS USPS . So I requested my order to be cancelled. I told them there is no way they should be taking advantage of military members stationed overseas when it does not cost companies any more to ship here than to the 50 states. I really liked the mud wash too. I guess I have to find something else to use. Sucks for me because I will not be buying from them while stationed here. TOO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 14, 2012)

We are stationed in AK and I got that same email. I wrote to the asking why would it cost more when priority mail is the same for all 50 states. They said that was a computer generated email and that I was right my shipping would be the same. It was the same as every other order. You might want to email them for verification and explain about apo boxes. I have found that apo/hi/AK addresses cause confusion for sellers.

Eta: I get that same email everytime I order. I am only charged the Priority mail price nothing extra. They should correct that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to admit... I LOVE THIS STUFF.  The only thing I didn't like was the build up near my scalp.  That's why I used it 2-3x as stated in the instructions.... it washed it out but I had to scrub my scalp. I was unintentionally focusing on the hair and not the scalp and roots. Easy fix. I didn't dilute. It works better for me undiluted. Softer results.

I LOVE THIS STUFF. My hair is soft. My coils are defined and it feels good. I use primarily natural products now so there's not alot of build up at all. I have to weigh the pros and cons of cost. It's easy to go through alot of this stuff.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 14, 2012)

Because I've been on a "economical" mission, I've been using my own mix. Today I changed it up & added a little ACV to my mix. My hair felt like it had been clarified vs. the normal conditioned feel I usually get. Next week I'm going to try my mix w/o the ACV & if I don't get better results, I'll have to go back to the real deal.

On a brighter note, it did make a wonderful face mask.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 16, 2012)

zoromo said:


> Did you see the post on using Borax for scalp infections?  I have never used this, but the op said it worked for her.



Sorry just now seeing this. Yes I've tried using borax & didn't notice any difference. But maybe I didn't use it long enough. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF


----------



## afrofaithful (Jan 17, 2012)

Lately I mud, condition w/ AO HSR and rinse with one cap of acv and about a cup of water. I decided to incorporate the acv after reading about porosity. It doesn't give me a clarifying feel so I've kept at it and i must say, my hair will stay moisturize for almost 3 days with just a leave in and oil/butter. It's great!! I'm so happy I'm finally finding things that work for me and I'm finally seeing my hair grow!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally out of my braids!  I just finished washing my dirty hair.  I did not do an ACV wash or anything extra.

Wet hair,
Apply mud in loose hair.
Put it in a bun while I showered.
Rinse
Moisturize with Komaza leave in.

Plastic cap and scarfed up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

I ordered the extra large lemon and the regular size lavender. Won't wash my hair until next weekend and will give the lavender a try. The two bottles should last me at least 6 months.


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

tanjola said:


> I made the soap bars using this recipe with exact measurements...... The bars were way too soft to use as shampoo bars. I am a little ticked off because now I have to figure out how to use this stuff without wasting it. I refuse to throw it away.



That really sucks! I haven't tried the recipe because I'm still searching for some cocoa butter. My Vitamin Shoppe did not have it and I don't feel like ordering online. 

I may try to use less of the butters and oils and a bit more of the clay. That might be the trick.

Thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 21, 2012)

I just joined but have been following this thread from day one. Thank you lovely ladies for all your input. Thank you Amaka,FAITHVA, Makeupvixen and others you have really helped me in my decision. 

I will buy this (LCL and LG) and try later but I have bentonite clay (5kg) and will make my own dupe. So far I have just used bentonite and AVJ and so far so good. I use natural products and detoxed overnight and that was enough. I am currently in a sew-in but will get back to mudding once I take it out.


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 28, 2012)

It took forever for me to get a response clarifying the email...They do charge extra to ship to APO.... I said they can cancel my order. I don't want to pay 17 dollar shipping..


----------



## MA2010 (Feb 12, 2012)

tanjola said:


> I made the soap bars using this recipe with exact measurements...... The bars were way too soft to use as shampoo bars. I am a little ticked off because now I have to figure out how to use this stuff without wasting it. I refuse to throw it away.





MA2010 said:


> That really sucks! I haven't tried the recipe because I'm still searching for some cocoa butter. My Vitamin Shoppe did not have it and I don't feel like ordering online.
> 
> I may try to use less of the butters and oils and a bit more of the clay. That might be the trick.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your results.



I tried the soap recipe and it is still sittin in the mold. Why? Because it is so soft that I can't get it out. I can't use it as a shampoo soap at that consistency.

My Recipe: 

1/2 cup bentonite clay powder

 2 oz unrefined Shea butter (melted)

1/2 oz extra virgin olive oil

1 oz coconut oil

 1 oz castor oil

I decreased the butter and oils from the original recipe by half and still got a "soft" soap. No bueno.


----------



## tanjola (Feb 12, 2012)

MA2010 said:
			
		

> I tried the soap recipe and it is still sittin in the mold. Why? Because it is so soft that I can't get it out. I can't use it as a shampoo soap at that consistency.
> 
> My Recipe:
> 
> ...





I know right. I really wanted this to work.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 17, 2012)

Ordering the LCL just to try.. been curious about this product forever.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait... for those shampooing with just bentonite clay powder, how are you doing so?

I saw something about adding some to water and spraying in your hair???  :confused 

Explain por favor?!?!?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bump...  I wanna know


----------



## xomonaijax (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been using just bentonite clay and I mix mine with AVJ. I mix it into a paste adding water a bit at a time. I then spritz my hair with purified water (I have a shower filter) and apply in sections making sure I massage my scalp also. 

I do plan on buying the other ingredients in there and making my own dupe but for now it is just avj and bentonite. The results are great I really wish I started sooner on my 4b/c hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought a x-large bottle of the lemon and a small bottle of the lavender. I had been using the lemon and wanted to compare the lavender. Used the lavender for the 2nd time last night. I used lemon on the back and lavender on the front.

I like that the lavender is thinner and easier to apply. But the lavendar tangles my hair. I can feel it tangling while I apply it. The lemon does not tangle my hair at all. The lavender gives that same effect on my hair as shampoo causing my hair to puff and draw up. The lemon helps my hair to hang and it feels smooth.

I'm glad I purchased a smaller bottle. I will use the lavender mostly on my scalp. And then maybe mix a little AVG with it so see if I can soften its effects up some. I won't repurchase it or try any of the other types.


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA, thanks for posting.  I luuuuv the lemon and was curious about the lavender.  I think I will stick to what I know works. By the way, I added ayurvedic herbs: neem, brahmi, bhringhai(sp?) and some powdered hibiscus flower and had a hairgasm!!!  Just when I thought it couldn't get any better.  Only used a tablespoon of the mud wash and added enough water to make a thin paste.  Adding the herbs helps to stretch too.  Thanks so much for your info.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 21, 2012)

reeko43 said:
			
		

> faithVA, thanks for posting.  I luuuuv the lemon and was curious about the lavender.  I think I will stick to what I know works. By the way, I added ayurvedic herbs: neem, brahmi, bhringhai(sp?) and some powdered hibiscus flower and had a hairgasm!!!  Just when I thought it couldn't get any better.  Only used a tablespoon of the mud wash and added enough water to make a thin paste.  Adding the herbs helps to stretch too.  Thanks so much for your info.



reeko43 did you just add as you went or did you measure? TIA


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 21, 2012)

@HanaKuroi, I kind of measured because I was originally trying to make a hair paste out of the powders I had and never used. I used 2 tlbs shikakai (forgot to mention previously) 1 tlbs of hibiscus and bhringrai, 1 tsp neem and brahmi. I was afraid that the paste may be too drying so I said what the hey, add the mudwash. I eyeballed the amount of water to make like a pancake batter consistency paste. I would have used amla but I didn't have any. Might try that sometime. I let it sit on my hair for about 35 min.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 18, 2012)

Mandy4610 said:


> I am still searching for a good shampoo/cleanser for my hair. I may have to try this once I run out of what I am currently using. Hope they ship to Canada.


there is a website nothingnaughtynaturals that is canadian based and sells some


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Mar 18, 2012)

ITA with this!

The Lavender and Spice left my hair kind of frizzy and dryish compared to Lemon. I agree, it was like shampoo.

Lemon is the absolute magic for the dryer areas of my hair! Smooth, soft, moisturized, stretched- it's a miracle! 

Peppermint is perfect for the finer, less curly areas of my hair that can get flat and greasy if if too much oil gets in them - it leaves them clean, soft, and full. And I love the scalp tingle. But it's a little too drying on the other parts of my hair.



faithVA said:


> I bought a x-large bottle of the lemon and a small bottle of the lavender. I had been using the lemon and wanted to compare the lavender. Used the lavender for the 2nd time last night. I used lemon on the back and lavender on the front.
> 
> I like that the lavender is thinner and easier to apply. But the lavendar tangles my hair. I can feel it tangling while I apply it. The lemon does not tangle my hair at all. The lavender gives that same effect on my hair as shampoo causing my hair to puff and draw up. The lemon helps my hair to hang and it feels smooth.
> 
> I'm glad I purchased a smaller bottle. I will use the lavender mostly on my scalp. And then maybe mix a little AVG with it so see if I can soften its effects up some. I won't repurchase it or try any of the other types.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol... I ordered this morning the mud wash from the canadian operated website and after reading more into this thread, i decided to diversifie the products so I can try and find the one that works the best for my hair. So I wrote to them asking whether it is possible, here is what i wrote : 

"Hy there, 
I just placed and order (#584) and was wondering if you could change the 3
bottles of the lavender garden with 1 of lavender garden, 1 of lemon coast
and 1 of sultry spices... Let me know 
Thanks "

About 3 hours later, I receive this from them 

"No! That is utterly unreasonable! We have systems in place. You have to learn to respect the systems!

Just kidding... Of course we will be able to do that. We'll change your order and get it shipped out Monday. 

By the way, have you seen our bamboo facial cloths and our flower therapy facial care line? Now that you have free shipping, you might want to try some. If you want to add it to your order, let me know which products you'd like and I'll send you a PayPal invoice for them.

Thanks again for the order and the business. We really appreciate it!



Summer Crossman" 

looool ... I was so shocked when I read the first line...  Will report back on how the shipping and the whole transaction went. I also think they offer free shipping in US but with like 60$ minimum payment. ( Maybe try splitting order with someone else? )


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 18, 2012)

Poutchi That was hilarious. I was shocked as well. I hope you enjoy the mud. I haven't tried other scents just lemon and I love it.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 18, 2012)

Ikr... They already conquered me over... I like it when companies have a friendly way of acting with their customers... But we will see how it goes from here ... I do know terressentials and naptural85 like them on facebook so I would say they are a trusted source 
I will try them and see, I probably have a year supply with the 3 bottles... I am hoping to get better curl definition specially at the front of my hair ( the top part just doesn t seem to have any curls  )


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Lol... I ordered this morning the mud wash from the canadian operated website and after reading more into this thread, i decided to diversifie the products so I can try and find the one that works the best for my hair. So I wrote to them asking whether it is possible, here is what i wrote :
> 
> "Hy there,
> I just placed and order (#584) and was wondering if you could change the 3
> ...


 
Not that anyone was looking but don't bother with the facial stuff. I tried the samples and they all smell like pepper  

Not sure if I bought the facecloth from them or Morocco Method. Either way I love that facecloth and wish I had 2 or 3 more. But I think I bought it from Morroco Method.


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 20, 2012)

faithVA No I didn t but any facial stuff... I have very sensitive skin and I am very cautious on stuff I put on my face. 
Question for you guys... so this thing says to only use it, only it, nothing else??? what about my tons and tons and tons of products i have??? lol I was thinking yesterday that now is the time to go full force on using all my products, finish them up and then go toward healthier ways of hair care lol... and the analogy is someone deciding to eat up all her load of junk food she has at home before she stops eating bad... does that make sens?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2012)

[USER=202140 said:
			
		

> Poutchi[/USER];15533905]@faithVA No I didn t but any facial stuff... I have very sensitive skin and I am very cautious on stuff I put on my face.
> Question for you guys... so this thing says to only use it, only it, nothing else??? what about my tons and tons and tons of products i have??? lol I was thinking yesterday that now is the time to go full force on using all my products, finish them up and then go toward healthier ways of hair care lol... and the analogy is someone deciding to eat up all her load of junk food she has at home before she stops eating bad... does that make sens?


 
Most of us still use some type of product after the wash. We all have different types of hair. Very few people can use the mud wash and not moisturize afterwards. It does make things easier though. So continue to condition/moisturize/oil etc.

Some of us have switched to all natural products, some kept the same product.

As far as using up all your stuff, decide whether it is more important to use up all your stuff or to have healthy, beautiful hair. If you want healthy beautiful hair then only put things on your hair that help with that. If you have a product that isn't working with your hair then do you really want to put it on your hair just because you paid for it? Just something to think about.


----------



## McQuay30 (Mar 22, 2012)

What is more moisturizing the lemon or peppermint?


----------



## Beany (Mar 22, 2012)

McQuay30

Youtuber Dawnyele has tried all of the scents and she finds the lemon more moisturizing. I've only used the Lemon and have no plans on trying the other scents. I think someone upthread uses the peppermint on their scalp and either lemon or lavender on their hair.


----------



## Victoria44 (Apr 15, 2012)

This may be a silly question or may have been answered already, but on the site it says "baking" the mud mask while sitting in the sun for 15-20 minutes can increase the absorption of the mud.  Does that mean if I wanted to leave it in longer before washing it out, I shouldn't put a plastic cap on? Just let it harden in my hair?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 16, 2012)

I am planning on doing my first henna treatment this week. Will the mudwash have an adverse affect on the henna? Should I wait to mudwash after the henna settles or mudwash a few days before? Do I have to stop mudwashing period? 

TIA


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am planning on doing my first henna treatment this week. Will the mudwash have an adverse affect on the henna? Should I wait to mudwash after the henna settles or mudwash a few days before? Do I have to stop mudwashing period?
> 
> TIA



I use the mud wash AFTER henna. It seems to return my hair back to normal. I usually finish with avj (1/4 cup aloe vera juice to 3 cold cups water) for a final rinse. 

For me, the secret to the "slip" in the mud wash is LINDEN FLOWERS. You can make a tea from them. When you make the mudwash at home, use the tea, eo's and oils and the slip is comparable. You can even detangle easier. I am still tweaking my recipe and comparing to left coast lemon. 

For me, I have found that the 4a sections of my hair LOVE the lavender wash, but my entire head LOVES left coast lemon. 

I use homemade dc's now. I have tried the commercial ones after using the mud wash and it leaves my hair feeling coated, like someone put a thin layer of plastic on my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 16, 2012)

ajargon02
 Thanks so much. I even have lindenflower extract. When you have all the kinks worked please post your mudwash. Do you dc after the mudwash?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];15733895]I am planning on doing my first henna treatment this week. Will the mudwash have an adverse affect on the henna? Should I wait to mudwash after the henna settles or mudwash a few days before? Do I have to stop mudwashing period?
> 
> TIA


 
I mudwash first with left coast lemon, then henna, the DC. I have not had any problem. I don't wait in between. Just do them back to back.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2012)

[USER=257110 said:
			
		

> Victoria44[/USER];15721723]This may be a silly question or may have been answered already, but on the site it says "baking" the mud mask while sitting in the sun for 15-20 minutes can increase the absorption of the mud. Does that mean if I wanted to leave it in longer before washing it out, I shouldn't put a plastic cap on? Just let it harden in my hair?


 
I don't put a plastic cap on when I leave it in longer. No special reason. But the mudwash never dries on my hair either  But I guess you do want it to dry and if you put on a plastic cap you capture the moisture which keeps it wet.

Unless you are going to sit under a heat source, you don't need a plastic cap.


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi ladies. I've been using the mud wash for a little over 6 months now. Have any of you noticed that your curls are silkier and elongated? While I love this wash, I realized it significantly cuts down on bulk. I don't mind it for wash n goes but for twist-outs I love when my hair is big and has a lot of volume. And before this wash my hair was always big. My twist-outs now or longer, more defined and take forever to get the volume I want. Anyone going through something similar?


----------



## ingenious_mind (Apr 17, 2012)

Buuuummmping


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 17, 2012)

ingenious_mind said:
			
		

> Buuuummmping



ingenious_mind I think it makes my hair absorb the products better. Products don't sit on my hair and in turn I get less shrinkage. My hair feels so different when I use it. I also have fewer ssks. I had to mudwash today because I realized I hadn't in almost a month.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know why I stopped weekly mudwashing. I started monthly washing because I was concerned about doing it too often even though I had been mudding weekly for months and my hair loved it. Lesson learned. My routine was mudwash, aohsr or aorm and then hair dew and burnt sugar pomade and jbco every other day.


----------



## HighAspirations (Apr 18, 2012)

Where can I buy some?


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 18, 2012)

For the mixoligists out there.

I was tempted to buy this BUT I'm heavy handed, some months I wash 5-6 times, a $20(plus shipping) 16oz product won't last me long. G-d forbid I like it and get attached.

So instead I played around with my clays and came up with this. _Usually my clay mixes are clay plus water or tea, greek yogurt consistenty _

4oz multani mitti/bentonite clay ( i used multanni)
4oz rhassoul clay
2 fl oz aloe vera
2 tsp sea salt
3 tsp oil ( i used argan, baobab and hazlenut)
Enough water to achieve the terressential consistency

I washed like naptural85, acv first, followed by the clay wash on wet/dampish hair. I left it in for about 30-40 mins uncovered and rinsed. I was able to finger detangle, did not try combing. Even thought the clay mix was as watery as T-hair wash it was still too thick for a comb. My hair feels nicer than it does after a normal clay treatment, softer.

I will try this again, this is my most sucessful clay mix to date.I have never used salt or aloe in my clay mixes. Over the course I would like to use teas to bind, add essential oils. Add yogurt, exclude the salt. Then try it with salt yogurt and aloe.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 19, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:
			
		

> For the mixoligists out there.
> 
> I was tempted to buy this BUT I'm heavy handed, some months I wash 5-6 times, a $20(plus shipping) 16oz product won't last me long. G-d forbid I like it and get attached.
> 
> ...



What is the salt for?


----------



## Curlykale (Apr 19, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> For the mixoligists out there.
> 
> I was tempted to buy this BUT I'm heavy handed, some months I wash 5-6 times, a $20(plus shipping) 16oz product won't last me long. G-d forbid I like it and get attached.
> 
> ...



This is interesting because products with salt or dead sea water (= salty water) have always been amazing on my hair. IT cuts through hard water, grease, and it leaves my hair very soft or it makes conditioners more effective, sort of the way apple cider vinegar rinses do. Maybe salt can be good, as long as one rinses it out. At the end of the day, people use baking soda which is harsher than salt, without ill effects. Always wondered this. Maybe there is a difference in salts as well, who knows.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 19, 2012)

^^there u go

I have no idea why but salt is a winner, i have used it before. 

most of us remember JustKiya's  accidental moisturising mojo.


----------



## ajargon02 (Apr 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> @ajargon02
> Thanks so much. I even have lindenflower extract. When you have all the kinks worked please post your mudwash. Do you dc after the mudwash?




I will certainly share it once it's ready 

I don't have to dc anymore . If I am gonna dc, I will dc on dry dirty hair, then I will mud wash. After the mud wash, I will use a watered down creamy leave-in and seal with oil, twisting w/ fsg (flax seed gel)


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been on hiatus. I was happy to see this thread still going. I was doing my own mix but decided to return to the real thing. My hair loves this mud. After I use it, my hair is so light & fluffy.

I alternate between the lemon & the lavender. This is definitely a staple for me!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2012)

I mudwashed yesterday with a mix of the lavender and lemon. I have mudwashed in weeks. My hair felt really good. I DCd as usual with my AO White Camellia. For some reason it went on very easy and I used far less than I usually do.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

I mudwashed yesterday. I used vanilla silk dreams as a dc left it in for several hours. Put in a few big twists to dry until damp. Added a liberal amount of hair dew and sealed with jbco. 

I was having tangling issues after sleeping in  henna. The areas that got smooshed kept tangling. I even tried cones. I kept trying things on a small section of hair. I tried aohsr, matrix biologics detangling serum and balm. Nothing worked until I mudded. I also did a acv rinse to make sure my cuticles would lay down.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 14, 2012)

I was inspired to check out Terraessentials after seeing Naptural85's video. I felt that the price plus shipping was prohibitive so I set out to find a more wallet friendly option. That's how I came to re-purpose Queen Helene Mud Masque as my mud shampoo. I find I get the same easy detangling experience that the Terraessentials talk about and I don't use any conditioner at all. My hair feels clean, but not stripped after I wash and it holds moisture a lot better.
Best of all the product costs about $5 for 8 ounces and is available at most drug stores and beauty supply stores.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

What are the ingredients?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> What are the ingredients?


 
Water, Kaolin, Bentonite (CI 77004), Glycerin, Zinc Oxide, Propylene Glycol, Iron Oxides (CI#77492), Fragrance (Parfum), Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben (as listed on drugstore.com)


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

Terressentials ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, bentonite clay, organic extract of organic linden flower, essential oils of organic lemon, organic lime, organic extracts of organic nettle, organic chamomile, organic shavegrass, essential oils of bergamot, wildcrafted bay and organic pettigrain.

If not for the zinc oxide and parabens it might make a good base.

I don't know what phenoxyethanol is.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

I looked it up. 


"Phenoxyethanol is a preservative that is primarily used in cosmetics and medications. It also can depress the central nervous system and may cause vomiting and diarrhea".

They make a point in Europe to put on their products that they don't contain phenoxyethanol. 

The FDA was warning against this ingredient as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Terressentials ingredients: organic aloe vera juice, bentonite clay, organic extract of organic linden flower, essential oils of organic lemon, organic lime, organic extracts of organic nettle, organic chamomile, organic shavegrass, essential oils of bergamot, wildcrafted bay and organic pettigrain.
> 
> If not for the zinc oxide and parabens it might make a good base.
> 
> I don't know what phenoxyethanol is.


 
My hair is drier than most and low porosity. All of that extra stuff in the Terressentials helps my hair. 

Thanks for the update on the phenoxyethanol.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't buy from Terressentials anymore because they only ship ups now. 

Is there anywhere online that I can purchase the wash from?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I watched the video, looked at the shipping cost and thought next! But I would love to explore making this mixture myself!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

[USER=17100 said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ[/USER];16249977]I watched the video, looked at the shipping cost and thought next! But I would love to explore making this mixture myself!


 
If you read through the thread, you can find those who are or have tried to make it themselves. There may be some tips to help you.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 24, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I can't buy from Terressentials anymore because they only ship ups now.
> 
> Is there anywhere online that I can purchase the wash from?



I just ordered from them and they shipped it through USPS.

I heard Sagenaturaceuticals takes phone orders and you can order from here as well: www.nothingnaughtynaturals.com


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 24, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I watched the video, looked at the shipping cost and thought next! But I would love to explore making this mixture myself!



AtlantaJJ - Sage Naturalceuticals (downtown) sells it. I tried the actual thing 1st & tried making it myself. My mix was okay but still not the same results as the Mud Wash.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> AtlantaJJ - Sage Naturalceuticals (downtown) sells it. I tried the actual thing 1st & tried making it myself. My mix was okay but still not the same results as the Mud Wash.


Ooooooh I didn't know about this place...I'm going to have to find my way over there very soon ! :scratchch

Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Help! I've been using the Terresentials Lemon Wash and the first time it went great. However the two times since my scalp just hasn't felt clean. I have buildup leftover and I even preface using the wash with a ACV rinse like Naptural85. Any advice you ladies have would be great. TIA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2012)

Phoenix14 said:


> Help! I've been using the Terresentials Lemon Wash and the first time it went great. However the two times since my scalp just hasn't felt clean. I have buildup leftover and I even preface using the wash with a ACV rinse like Naptural85. Any advice you ladies have would be great. TIA


 
I've never had the issue but I know a few do. Dilute your mudwash with water first. Equal amounts of water to mudwash. Do you DC after?

You may want to do your ACV rinse after the mudwash and before your DC.

I know Naptural85 is washing her scalp with ACV to get it clean and then making sure she puts the mudwash on the 1" to 2" away from her scalp.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm so late to the party, I never finished my research. 

I'm trying to see if I should check out the mud wash. 

I'll start reading again...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't mudwashed in a really long time. I don't even know why. My routine is off. I need to write it down. I wish I could buy it locally. I am going to ask the hippy store to carry it.


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 21, 2012)

Will the mud was wipe away the benefits of weekly protein treatments (DC's)?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 30, 2012)

I am trying anita g's mud cubes. I want to see if this is better than terressentials.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 1, 2012)

I still love the mud wash. I did have to do another detox though. I started using things like Surge, Ecostyler gel & that MN mix & because these products weren't truly natural I no longer got the great results that I was used to. I did away with all of my unnatural products, did a detox & am back in love with my hair!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];17385717]I am trying anita g's mud cubes. I want to see if this is better than terressentials.


 
Let us know how it goes. I remember seeing a review of it but I don't remember now.

I only buy 1 bottle of the mudwash a year, since I only use it once a month. At this time I will probably stick with it. Since you know I struggle with finding things that work with my hair


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I still love the mud wash. I did have to do another detox though. I started using things like Surge, Ecostyler gel & that MN mix & because these products weren't truly natural I no longer got the great results that I was used to. I did away with all of my unnatural products, did a detox & am back in love with my hair!


 
I have only been using natural products but I think I am going to do a mini-detox in the spring. I have been trying so many things, I don't remember what my hair felt like after the first detox. But I want the weather to be warm, so I can wear my hair out. I just feel like doing another detox will give me a fresh start. I will probably only do 3 days though, unless it just feels fabulous


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 6, 2012)

So…I jumped on board and put in an order for the 16oz. Left Coast Lemon. It's always been on my "try once before I die" list and I do love me some bentonite. I did one last night, in fact, and loved how it felt (wondered why I stopped). So why not try some Terressentials? I'm almost out of bentonite anyways. We shall see!


----------



## MsJamerican (Dec 24, 2012)

just read this whole thread...very interesting!

I told my bff about it and sent her here to read the rave reviews about this mud wash. She told me she would get me the LCL. I'll come back to do an update when I try it. I'm currently in box braids (with extensions) and I'm also transitioning so I will probably update late January, early February when I take out my extensions...


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 25, 2012)

okayy so I have searched as much as I could, but could not find the answer so maybe you ladies can help me! I would like to start the detox once my mud wash gets here-I got the lemon one. how do you detox? is there a certain product you buy or is it with whatever mud wash you choose??

also what are the instructions?? I want the BARE MINIMUM, every poster i read is always doing something extra with it and my hair is not like theirs so i dont want to do what they do. so if someone could tell me the BASIC ORIGINAL detox instructions I would be TRULY grateful!!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 25, 2012)

L.Brown1114 said:
			
		

> okayy so I have searched as much as I could, but could not find the answer so maybe you ladies can help me! I would like to start the detox once my mud wash gets here-I got the lemon one. how do you detox? is there a certain product you buy or is it with whatever mud wash you choose??
> 
> also what are the instructions?? I want the BARE MINIMUM, every poster i read is always doing something extra with it and my hair is not like theirs so i dont want to do what they do. so if someone could tell me the BASIC ORIGINAL detox instructions I would be TRULY grateful!!!!



Try the terressentials website. The instructions should be there.

Since I use natural products I didn't do the detox for seven days. 

I also moisturized and sealed as usual after each detox.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Dec 26, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Try the terressentials website. The instructions should be there.
> 
> Since I use natural products I didn't do the detox for seven days.
> 
> I also moisturized and sealed as usual after each detox.



thanks! I did a lot of reading and just one question left. Do you just detox with whatever mud wash you choose or is there on you detox with and then once the detox is done you purchase the one that pertains to your hair type??


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 26, 2012)

Left coast lemon is thought to be the most moisturizing. Some people like the lavender. Naptural85 on yt has a review and use video. Look her up.

You don't change products after detoxing. Lcl should be fine for out hair type.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

[USER=154616 said:
			
		

> L.Brown1114[/USER];17559461]thanks! I did a lot of reading and just one question left. Do you just detox with whatever mud wash you choose or is there on you detox with and then once the detox is done you purchase the one that pertains to your hair type??



Detox with the mudwash that works with your hair type. All the mudwashes can be used to detox. The lemon works for most.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 27, 2012)

So this is like clay? I vaguely remember reading something about the build up of clay on the scalp? Can anyone address that for me please? I really want this!
Tks!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2012)

^^I'm of no help on that subject. There are a few that have this issue though. I have never had build up in the year that I have used it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2012)

Fine 4s said:


> So this is like clay? I vaguely remember reading something about the build up of clay on the scalp? Can anyone address that for me please? I really want this!
> Tks!



Wow I've never heard of clay buildup. I wonder is it the clay or the residue from bad products. Of course I'm no expert but I know that buildup feeling from the bad stuff in my products but it went away once the residue was completely gone & didn't return. Interesting...


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 28, 2012)

I know I've read through this entire thread but I can't remember if anyone did this: has anyone steamed with Terressentials? I'm under the steamer now with Left Coast Lemon and I think I'm in love.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2012)

^^No I never steamed with it. I would think with clay you would want it to dry some so it can draw the impurities from the hair. Similar to what you would do with a mud mask. But I am sure someone on the list has steamed with it.


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 28, 2012)

faithVA said:


> ^^No I never steamed with it. I would think with clay you would want it to dry some so it can draw the impurities from the hair. Similar to what you would do with a mud mask. But I am sure someone on the list has steamed with it.



Thanks faithVA. Well I steamed with it, finally with no DC afterwards, and let me just say that my hair is singing, done cut a record deal, and went platinum. My hair has never felt this good in its short natural life. I've used benotonite clay a long while before, but just started using TE recently (coming back from a clay hiatus) and now I will never be without one or the other again. AND I just eliminated the DC step on wash day. Love it!


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 17, 2013)

Bumping...


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Any recent updates on using the clay?  I'm looking to use fewer products and fewere steps with my hair.

Most of my reading has talked about bentonite, but I've been hearing a little about rhassoul.  I forgot to ask the guy in the Indian market this morning if they sold either of these or something similar.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 23, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Any recent updates on using the clay?  I'm looking to use fewer products and fewere steps with my hair.
> 
> Most of my reading has talked about bentonite, but I've been hearing a little about rhassoul.  I forgot to ask the guy in the Indian market this morning if they sold either of these or something similar.



Ooooh!!  I used pink australian clay for the first time on sat. I mixed it with amla, cassia, marsh mallow root and my dc. It really helped take away some of the drying feeling from the amla. 

ETA:  I did still shampoo first but I could see just using the above recipe as a dc without pooing


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 23, 2013)

I still use the clay & I love it. However, the more my hair grows, the more product it takes & that's no bueno. Naptural85 recently posted a video with an alternative recipe. It does call for rhassoul vs. bentonite clay. I'm planning to try the recipe with both types of clay & see if it gives me the same results. 

I've tried other YT recipes & it just wasn't the same. I'm doubtful that her recipe will work as the Terressentials does for me but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2013)

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];18293327]I still use the clay & I love it. However, the more my hair grows, the more product it takes & that's no bueno. Naptural85 recently posted a video with an alternative recipe. It does call for rhassoul vs. bentonite clay. I'm planning to try the recipe with both types of clay & see if it gives me the same results.
> 
> I've tried other YT recipes & it just wasn't the same. I'm doubtful that her recipe will work as the Terressentials does for me but it can't hurt to try.


 
Please let us know. I would like to use the mudwash more and if I do so would like to make it.


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered a bottle for my DD and my niece on Friday. It should be here tomorrow. I also made naptural85's Shea butter mix in preparation for doing the detox on them. I guess you can tell I'm kinda excited!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a ton of Suave, Biotera, Creme of Nature and other CVS/Sally's shampoos, conditioners and other products sitting under my bathroom sink.  I'm trying to decide should I try to use up most before biting the bullet with mud and clay.  You can tell I've reading the Use up Your Stash 2013 challenge.

My in-between step would be using shampoo bars I have from Henna Sooq  along with conditioners and butter from NaturelleGrow, NJoy sulfur scalp mix, my own moisture mix and coconut oil/vatika infused coconut oil.

I would try the Terrestrials first to make sure both me and my hair like it.  Then, I would move on to trying the bentonite, rhassoul or pink clay.


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, so...IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!  My first time washing my dd's hair in twists and using the mud.  So soft and moisturized!  I did not even have to use a comb it detangled so well. That was another first!  Love it!  I am ordering another bottle now so I don't run out. Thanks ladies for bringing this awesome product to me!!!!


----------



## sugarwater (May 3, 2013)

naptural85 uploaded a mud recipe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngX_ZdwQSk0&list=UU9Zl_UOLc2F5Aq45G6DxEaQ&index=3


----------



## Squikee (May 4, 2013)

I am an avid user of Clay for at least a year now.  It's really all I use.  I use Terressentials mostly but will mix some Ghassoul/Rhassoul clay, aloe vera juice, and coconut or olive oil up as well.

I apply it, put on a plastic cap and my turbie twisty, and let it sit for at least 20 minutes.  I wash my hair in sections/twists so I just get in the shower and rinse it out section by section.

I then apply a butter (currently jojoba butter) and twist my hair.  My regimen is super simple and may not work for everyone.  But it's made me love my natural hair even more because using so many problems became too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## gn1g (May 6, 2013)

wonder how would using the clay in the city would work?  anyone ever tried that?


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 6, 2013)

gn1g said:
			
		

> wonder how would using the clay in the city would work?  anyone ever tried that?



What do you mean by clay in the city?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 6, 2013)

I've heard some say they let their clay dry and others say they cover theirs with a plastic cap.   Hmmmm.  Could it be another one of those things that works well either way just depending on your hair, its porosity and such things?


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 11, 2013)

So yesterday I went ahead and ordered my first Terrestrials mud wash.   I got the lavender and the spice.  I ordered along with Miss Super Natural  at work and went halves on the shipping.  She said it normally takes a week to arrive.


----------



## Jobwright (May 11, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> I've heard some say they let their clay dry and others say they cover theirs with a plastic cap.   Hmmmm.  Could it be another one of those things that works well either way just depending on your hair, its porosity and such things?



I don't let it dry on my dd's hair. When I think one of the twists are drying too much, I spray with water to keep it most while I finish the rest of her head. Then put a plastic cap on while I prepare the shower, put the towel and clips away, etc. I saw someone on YouTube go under the dryer with the mud and a plastic cap. That a little over the top in my opinion.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 12, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I don't let it dry on my dd's hair. When I think one of the twists are drying too much, I spray with water to keep it most while I finish the rest of her head. Then put a plastic cap on while I prepare the shower, put the towel and clips away, etc. I saw someone on YouTube go under the dryer with the mud and a plastic cap. That a little over the top in my opinion.


 
Jobwright, I was thinking the mud needed to be wet, but notice on the Terrestrials website in the information about detoxing it's mentioned to speed up the process by letting the mud bake.

So maybe after I detox, I can go under the steamer.  Thanks!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 4, 2013)

can you use mud washes on relaxed hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2013)

[USER=327265 said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011[/USER];18513113]can you use mud washes on relaxed hair?


 
Yes but you probably want to dilute it quite a bit and you wouldn't use it as often. However, because the mudwash is meant to detox the hair I'm not sure how effective it is when continuing to use products with more chemicals.

There are probably other products that are better suited for relaxed hair since it has gone through the chemical process.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone still using this?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Aug 22, 2014)

mg1979 said:


> Anyone still using this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I still use mud, but I make my own now.


----------



## jlatr (Aug 22, 2014)

snoop said:


> I still use mud, but I make my own now.



What is your recipe?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 22, 2014)

mg1979 said:


> Anyone still using this?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am. However I shampoo with the body wash instead of the mud wash. Got tired of my bathroom looking like a ****ty mess!

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## snoop (Aug 23, 2014)

jlatr said:


> What is your recipe?



I use rhassoul or pink clay, add some of my fave oils and mix with coconut milk instead of water.  Works out well.


----------



## snoop (Aug 23, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 23, 2014)

I still use Terressentials on my DD when she is doing a curly style. It is a awesome product but messy.  That's why I only use it sometimes.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 24, 2014)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I am. However I shampoo with the body wash instead of the mud wash. Got tired of my bathroom looking like a ****ty mess!  God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


 itsallaboutattitude: How does it compare to the mudwash? What made you decide to try the body wash?

  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 30, 2014)

mg1979 said:


> itsallaboutattitude: How does it compare to the mudwash? What made you decide to try the body wash?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hi. I got the idea from the detox instructions from their site. They said the body wash was an alternative. When I still want to mud I have sample sizes around. Bit 99.99% I now use the body wash in lemon or lavender. 

I think I get away with it due to the texture of my hair. I find that my products absorb just as well using the body wash. Plus I get suds! 

If my hair didn't respond as it did when I was using the mud, I probably would not continue using the body wash. 

My wash routine is typically shampoo with body wash. Apply deep conditioner - Komaza Olive hair mask. Rinse. Apply Zuresh get it wet as a leave in and Qhemet Aethiopika butter to seal. 

Twist or wear it out.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 23, 2014)

Just ordered the lemon


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hey ladies!  


Anyone else still "mudding"???   

I've been using TE Lavendar Mud Wash since early 2015, but I have NEVER been consistent with it, nor have I ever done the FULL detox (I quit after day 2  )....   But I LOVE the way this mud makes my hair feel.  

I want to try to do an actual detox after I take my extension braids out towards the end of this month.  I want to stick to natural products only.    

I've perused this ENTIRE board/thread and have read EVERYONE's responses.   

My only questions are:  


What types of *all-NATURAL* deep conditioning products (or ktichen ingredients) do you recommend for use with this mud?  What will NOT undo the effects of the detox, or add cones back to the hair again?  (I understand not needing to condition or even use a leave-in every time you wash your hair when you use this mud--it's quite moisturizing--but I just CANNOT wrap my head around NEVER needing to ever use a conditioner ever again.    I need something to condition my hair even while using the mud.  I don't want anything unnatural though. Any good suggestions?)


I intend to also use African Black Soap shampoo (Naptural85's homemade recipe) on my hair when I feel like I have too much buildup or my hair just needs a sudsing maybe once a month (if that), or once every couple of months depending on how my hair or scalp looks/feels.  Do you think this is a good idea?




ProductJunkie said:


> Someone commented on one of my videos that they called and spoke with a rep and that the daily washing was what was recommended for Caucasians.  *She said for African Americans we should wash every 3 days until we complete the full 7 washes not necessarily 7 days consecutively. * Which makes sense because Caucasians are known for washing hair daily (not to say we don't I know a ton of girls that co wash daily).  Just wanted to share than info for anyone who was concerned about washing so frequently.



Is this true??   

I was prepared to do the detox for 7 consecutive days, but now you're saying that we should only be doing the detox once every *3* days with the instructions provided?  Has anyone tried this and received good results?  This would make 21 days of detoxing (essentially).  







faithVA said:


> I've never had the issue but I know a few do. Dilute your mudwash with water first. Equal amounts of water to mudwash. Do you DC after?
> 
> You may want to do your ACV rinse after the mudwash and before your DC.
> 
> *I know Naptural85 is washing her scalp with ACV to get it clean and then making sure she puts the mudwash on the 1" to 2" away from her scalp*.



Okay I'm confused... Should we be putting this mud on our scalp or nah??   When I shampoo/wash my hair with regular shampoo, I put the shampoo on my scalp and scrub my scalp with the balls of my fingers.   Is that a no-no when it comes to the mud?  If so, how do you get your scalp clean??


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 15, 2016)

I still use TE Left Coast Lemon Clay Wash every other month when I do a major detangling session to help revive my coils. I never detoxed because I don't use products that cause build-up. I use it on the scalp, but some have problems rinsing it off, so they avoid the scalp. Water quality may be a factor on that.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2016)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Anyone else still "mudding"???
> ...



This thread is helpful but it is only a guideline. Most people use conditioner and other products when using mud. There were only a few people who said they didn't need to. Not matter what other's said in this thread, you will have to find the pieces that fit you and work with those.

If you want to stick with more natural products that's fine. There are lots of natural lines you can use and get from Sally's, Target, online etc. You may already have some in your stash that will work. Kinky Curly is a very light line. There is also Shea Moisture, TGIN, Alikay, As I Am. Just read the labels and stay away from the ingredients you want to avoid. Over time you may find you don't need to be too much of a stickler because you can just mud and detox when you want.

As far as every 3 days, I think that is OK as long as you are using light and/or natural products on your hair. It is what we do for MHM and it works just fine. If you can do it 7 days in a row, great. But every 3 days gives you some options and probably would have helped more people complete the process.

Using black soap in between is fine. 

I put the mud on my scalp and rub it in. I don't have any issue. There are people who have had issues with it and can't get it off. I don't product a lot of sebum. That may be what the mud is sticking to. I'm not really sure. You are going to have to try it. You will know if you have a problem rinsing it off. Nothing sticks to my hair or scalp so it isn't a problem for me.


----------



## Beany (Dec 18, 2016)

Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Anyone else still "mudding"???
> ...







I still use mud (NurCreations has a great clay wash btw). After "mudding" I usually use Shea Moisture's 10 in 1 superfruit masque as my DC. I rub the mud into my scalp and rinse well. I haven't had any problems of mud sticking to my scalp. I did the 7 day detox a few years ago with Terressentials and while I did have some dryness, my hair felt better and took to products better after the detox.


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jan 3, 2017)

Does anyone know of some really good mud (clay) wash recipes? I have bentonite clay I am trying to use up.

Also, I heard Carol's Daughter is try to get on this trend with the Rhassoul Clay line.


----------



## snoop (Jan 5, 2017)

blueberry2118 said:


> Does anyone know of some really good mud (clay) wash recipes? I have bentonite clay I am trying to use up.
> 
> Also, I heard Carol's Daughter is try to get on this trend with the Rhassoul Clay line.




Very basic, I used to mix my rhassoul with coconut milk.  Sometimes, I'd add some of my favourite oils as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2017)

I also use a basic mix. 4 to 6 Tbs rhassoul, 1/2 to 1 tbs acv and water to a consistency I like. I stopped using extra items since I want my hair to be as clean as possible. Honey was nice but it works better when I don't want to wear my hair out. Oil is also nice but it has a tendency to weigh down my curls even if it is a little bit.


----------

